# Backing 3/4yr olds



## TheMule (6 April 2020)

I haven't made a post on here for a very long time but I thought I would use the time gained on lockdown to document my progress with my two 3yr olds. I'm hoping other people can join in to share their stories too as time progresses.

Disclaimer: I wasn't aiming to start them until the Summer but they're both reasonably mature, the weather is amazing, I have time on my hands and everywhere is wonderfully quiet. I am keeping activities low risk and using my judgement, I have done this many times before. I have my own land so no fellow liveries we’re harmed in the making of this post!

I will post below with introductions to my 2 beasts, please feel free to introduce your baby horses too!


----------



## TheMule (6 April 2020)

Baby equine number 1: The Mule (my namesake!)

Emulate came to me at the age of 6 weeks along with her mother who was a Spanish import who popped out a surprise baby a few months later. The woman that owned her wasn’t set up for a foal, I needed a companion for my homebred and I've had a thing about having a mule for a few years so a chance post on a mule group on Facebook saw this little cutie coming to live with me




She has been a total delight. She is strong willed and sensitive so she is going to take time. We think her daddy was a giant donkey and her dam is andalucian, she is about 14.2hh at the moment.

She shows a surprising talent for jumping, hopefully she will turn into an all-purpose riding mule to have some fun with.




She has started to go our for in hand walks from the ground and from another horse and is doing basic groundwork in the arena.


----------



## TheMule (6 April 2020)

Baby equine no.2: Nova

Nova is my homebred. I have had his mother for 14years, I evented her  and then SJd her when she started to find the dressage at the higher levels too stressful. She had a foal by ET but sadly I lost her at 18months so Nova is really precious (and subsequently very spoilt by me and his mother!)







He is small at around 15hh but very mature and he absolutely adores any kind of attention so is loving starting a bit of 'work'. He is going out for walks with his mother and I have been leaning over and getting quietly on. He is very straightforward so he will do a little bit of gentle hacking and then get left until next year.







He is bred to jump and seems to enjoy the bits he has done so far, so fingers crossed


----------



## VRIN (6 April 2020)

Looking forward to hearing of your progress. They both look lovely and very athletic.


----------



## ycbm (6 April 2020)

Super report, great to have an HHO mule 😁

.


----------



## Firefly9410 (6 April 2020)

Loving the pics. Those whiskers on the baby mule! Good jumpers too. I will be following this thread


----------



## TheMule (6 April 2020)

VRIN said:



			Looking forward to hearing of your progress. They both look lovely and very athletic.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you- yes, I was quite surprised when my little Spanish mule turned into a little athlete over a fence (I think she might give my purpose bred SJer a run for his money....)


----------



## TheMule (6 April 2020)

ycbm said:



			Super report, great to gave an HHO mule 😁

.
		
Click to expand...

She is honored to be an HHO mule! She is an odd little thing but she adores people


----------



## TheMule (6 April 2020)

Firefly9410 said:



			Loving the pics. Those whiskers on the baby mule! Good jumpers too. I will be following this thread 

Click to expand...

She does have exceptionally fine whiskers!


----------



## KEK (6 April 2020)

Great post! Following. May I ask about the free jumping, how old were they when they started that and how much do you do?


----------



## J1993 (6 April 2020)

I have a 4 year old which I started in around Feb half term so 7 weeks ago. I always said I was sending away but have ended up doing it myself and wow it is so rewarding! I have sat on and had a little trot and a walk but it's been a max of 5 times. She is still really weak for a 4 year old and needs time. So I've been off work for 3 weeks now and have really stepped up with the long reining. She is now fantastic on and off roads, over ditches, steps etc.. she has taken everything 10x better than I ever would of thought. She has also gone onto better turnout and is putting weight on nicely and building up her muscle. I am so happy with her. I have owned her from a month old and just taken my time with everything and it is really paying off.


----------



## TheMule (7 April 2020)

KEK said:



			Great post! Following. May I ask about the free jumping, how old were they when they started that and how much do you do?
		
Click to expand...

They both jumped twice at 2yrs, following an older horse in the school- pole, small cross, little upright and then a spooky thing in both directions. I have jumped them once this year out in the field on the rope halter. Nova will do a bit more in the summer if the futurity evaluations go ahead as he'll need to jump for that.


----------



## TheMule (7 April 2020)

J1993 said:



			I have a 4 year old which I started in around Feb half term so 7 weeks ago. I always said I was sending away but have ended up doing it myself and wow it is so rewarding! I have sat on and had a little trot and a walk but it's been a max of 5 times. She is still really weak for a 4 year old and needs time. So I've been off work for 3 weeks now and have really stepped up with the long reining. She is now fantastic on and off roads, over ditches, steps etc.. she has taken everything 10x better than I ever would of thought. She has also gone onto better turnout and is putting weight on nicely and building up her muscle. I am so happy with her. I have owned her from a month old and just taken my time with everything and it is really paying off.
		
Click to expand...

It's just so rewarding isn’t it? I think long reining is a fab way to get them out into the world and such great education for them.
How is your girl bred?


----------



## Red-1 (7 April 2020)

Are there any BE mules? That would be a great day out.


----------



## TheMule (7 April 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Are there any BE mules? That would be a great day out.
		
Click to expand...

Not allowed currently- BD allowed it but the other 2 disciplines didn’t. If it ever looks like we might manage an 80 I will start a campaign!


----------



## Red-1 (7 April 2020)

TheMule said:



			Not allowed currently- BD allowed it but the other 2 disciplines didn’t. If it ever looks like we might manage an 80 I will start a campaign!
		
Click to expand...

Looks like you would be in with a shout! Especially with your background. Future HH cover star!!!


----------



## hobo (7 April 2020)

What a lovely pair look forward to your progress reports. I will also back your Mules eventing campaign !!


----------



## j1ffy (7 April 2020)

Thank you for sharing this - I love the mule! Have you ever seen an Andalusian donkey? They are huge and often used for riding / driving in the area I visit in Cadiz province: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andalusian_donkey

I've sent my 3yo back to my Spanish trainer to be backed. He's been there for a month and has lunged, been sat on and done some in-hand work. He'll stay for a few months (lockdown dependent!!) then back here to be turned away for winter. I can't wait to see him, I should have been visiting last week  

I'm not sure he's too impressed with learning in-hand work


----------



## TheMule (7 April 2020)

j1ffy said:



			Thank you for sharing this - I love the mule! Have you ever seen an Andalusian donkey? They are huge and often used for riding / driving in the area I visit in Cadiz province: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andalusian_donkey

I've sent my 3yo back to my Spanish trainer to be backed. He's been there for a month and has lunged, been sat on and done some in-hand work. He'll stay for a few months (lockdown dependent!!) then back here to be turned away for winter. I can't wait to see him, I should have been visiting last week 

I'm not sure he's too impressed with learning in-hand work 

Click to expand...

They're adorable, aren't they?! I'd love to take her to Spain to do a long trek through the hills one day.
Is he PRE? Can I ask why you decided to send him to Spain to be started?


----------



## Palindrome (7 April 2020)

Following as I will be backing my filly in a few months, but I can't see her for the moment (lockdown + she is a 2 hours drive from home). I am so excited to start working with her. She is dressage bred.
The picture is from last year, just after she turned 2, she is the black one.


----------



## ihatework (7 April 2020)

We definitely need lots of Mule updates, she is adorable (and Nova of course!)

Well my 4yo update is rather regretfully one where the only part I play is making some decisions and paying the bills. Not quite how I had envisaged it to be but the horse is too small, too reactive and my back is too bad for me to do him myself 😔

Anyway .... Oz - rising 4, by Balou du Rouet and out of my dressage mare.



Oz a few days old




Just weaned
	


As a 3yo he went for 8 weeks of backing which was mostly in hand work with a little sit & ride away. Then I enthusiastically dragged him out to a little in hand show. We also attempted to loose jump him but had to give up on the idea as he kept jumping out, so he got attached to a lunge line!





Went back for restarting in January, did 9 weeks, had a couple of arena hires and learnt to jump under saddle then went back out 24/7 which is where he is currently loafing for the forseeable


----------



## Michen (7 April 2020)

ihatework said:



			We definitely need lots of Mule updates, she is adorable (and Nova of course!)

Well my 4yo update is rather regretfully one where the only part I play is making some decisions and paying the bills. Not quite how I had envisaged it to be but the horse is too small, too reactive and my back is too bad for me to do him myself 😔

Anyway .... Oz - rising 4, by Balou du Rouet and out of my dressage mare.
View attachment 43696


Oz a few days old

View attachment 43697


Just weaned
	View attachment 43703


As a 3yo he went for 8 weeks of backing which was mostly in hand work with a little sit & ride away. Then I enthusiastically dragged him out to a little in hand show. We also attempted to loose jump him but had to give up on the idea as he kept jumping out, so he got attached to a lunge line!
View attachment 43700
View attachment 43701
View attachment 43702


Went back for restarting in January, did 9 weeks, had a couple of arena hires and learnt to jump under saddle then went back out 24/7 which is where he is currently loafing for the forseeable

View attachment 43698

Click to expand...


Out of interest IHW, what makes the reactivate nature put you off at this stage? Given he’s still very young, Boggle at that age would have been written off as too sharp/reactive but I wouldn’t call him that now?

Or more the height issue?


----------



## ycbm (7 April 2020)

ihatework said:



			We definitely need lots of Mule updates, she is adorable (and Nova of course!)

Well my 4yo update is rather regretfully one where the only part I play is making some decisions and paying the bills. Not quite how I had envisaged it to be but the horse is too small, too reactive and my back is too bad for me to do him myself 😔

Anyway .... Oz - rising 4, by Balou du Rouet and out of my dressage mare.
View attachment 43696


Oz a few days old

View attachment 43697


Just weaned
	View attachment 43703


As a 3yo he went for 8 weeks of backing which was mostly in hand work with a little sit & ride away. Then I enthusiastically dragged him out to a little in hand show. We also attempted to loose jump him but had to give up on the idea as he kept jumping out, so he got attached to a lunge line!
View attachment 43700
View attachment 43701
View attachment 43702


Went back for restarting in January, did 9 weeks, had a couple of arena hires and learnt to jump under saddle then went back out 24/7 which is where he is currently loafing for the forseeable

View attachment 43698

Click to expand...


Smart little horse you've got there. 

.


----------



## TheMule (7 April 2020)

ihatework said:



			We definitely need lots of Mule updates, she is adorable (and Nova of course!)

Well my 4yo update is rather regretfully one where the only part I play is making some decisions and paying the bills. Not quite how I had envisaged it to be but the horse is too small, too reactive and my back is too bad for me to do him myself 😔

Anyway .... Oz - rising 4, by Balou du Rouet and out of my dressage mare.
View attachment 43696


Oz a few days old

View attachment 43697


Just weaned
	View attachment 43703


As a 3yo he went for 8 weeks of backing which was mostly in hand work with a little sit & ride away. Then I enthusiastically dragged him out to a little in hand show. We also attempted to loose jump him but had to give up on the idea as he kept jumping out, so he got attached to a lunge line!
View attachment 43700
View attachment 43701
View attachment 43702


Went back for restarting in January, did 9 weeks, had a couple of arena hires and learnt to jump under saddle then went back out 24/7 which is where he is currently loafing for the forseeable

View attachment 43698

Click to expand...

Lovely Oz 
Thankfully this is the right age for them to have a quiet year (and maybe grow another inch or two?!)


----------



## TheMule (7 April 2020)

Palindrome said:



			Following as I will be backing my filly in a few months, but I can't see her for the moment (lockdown + she is a 2 hours drive from home). I am so excited to start working with her. She is dressage bred.
The picture is from last year, just after she turned 2, she is the black one.

View attachment 43691

Click to expand...

She looks super smart- how is she bred?


----------



## ycbm (7 April 2020)

hobo said:



			What a lovely pair look forward to your progress reports. I will also back your Mules eventing campaign !!
		
Click to expand...


Me too, I can see a petition here 

.


----------



## ihatework (7 April 2020)

Michen said:



			Out of interest IHW, what makes the reactivate nature put you off at this stage? Given he’s still very young, Boggle at that age would have been written off as too sharp/reactive but I wouldn’t call him that now?

Or more the height issue?
		
Click to expand...

im far too heavy for him and my back is so bad that a whip round can have me barely walking for a week. If I were fully fit and of an appropriate weight I’d be more inclined to do him myself. He actually isn’t naughty, just very sensitive.


----------



## daffy44 (7 April 2020)

Such lovely youngsters!  I love the mule, and ihw's 4yr old looks very scopey.

I have a 3yr old warmblood that I bought as a foal, I have his 5yr old half brother who was a joy to do, and I hope the 3yr old will be the same.  He is the cuddliest horse I've ever had, I think his dream would be to be allowed to spend his evenings on the sofa!  I havent done much with him, but so far he has been very easy, bold, calm and learns quickly, he wont be backed properly until end of this year/beginning of next.


----------



## Palindrome (7 April 2020)

TheMule said:



			She looks super smart- how is she bred?
		
Click to expand...

She is by Rhodium (Ferro) and out of an hanoverian mare by Salvano (grand sire of Salinero).

And yours? You talk about his dam but which stallion did you choose?


----------



## TheMule (8 April 2020)

Palindrome said:



			She is by Rhodium (Ferro) and out of an hanoverian mare by Salvano (grand sire of Salinero).

And yours? You talk about his dam but which stallion did you choose?
		
Click to expand...

He is by Escape Z and dam is by Fleetwater Opposition, with a good dash of New Forest pony in there.
I chose the stallion to put a bit more power in the jump and try to iron out some of her (many) conformation flaws. I'm really pleased with what they made, he went Elite at the futurity and he's just the type I love to ride.


----------



## Palindrome (8 April 2020)

TheMule said:



			He is by Escape Z and dam is by Fleetwater Opposition, with a good dash of New Forest pony in there.
I chose the stallion to put a bit more power in the jump and try to iron out some of her (many) conformation flaws. I'm really pleased with what they made, he went Elite at the futurity and he's just the type I love to ride.
		
Click to expand...

 He has got a fantastic hip, hindleg and shoulder, he will be a good dressage horse if you decide you don't want to leave the ground anymore


----------



## TheMule (10 April 2020)

Update number 1.....

Nova has been taking a few steps under saddle this week and been very relaxed so today we ventured out on a little hack, starting on the lead rein from his mum and then a little alone. He was ace 




The mule is getting really good at long lining- I may brave venturing out onto the tracks next week


----------



## j1ffy (12 April 2020)

TheMule said:



			They're adorable, aren't they?! I'd love to take her to Spain to do a long trek through the hills one day.
Is he PRE? Can I ask why you decided to send him to Spain to be started?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he's a PRE and nephew to my now retired PRE, Indio  He's a far more practical colour though, I didn't want a grey in the first place!

And of course you can ask! There are a couple of reasons. Most importantly, both horses that I have had from my trainer in Spain have been ideal for my situation (a not-very-talented amateur who needs to keep them on livery). They've been very happy in their work, great fun to ride, and happy to turn a hoof to absolutely anything. Confident without being strong, if you know what I mean. And also any yard manager's dream as they're happy to be in or out and can be handled by anyone. I know plenty of other horses from his yard, both here and Spain (and not just PREs) and they're all similar! He's also trained a few horses from Indio's / Chilli's stud and loves them, whereas some trainers aren't so keen as they need to be worked with rather than told what to do.

Second reason, which made it all doable, is that despite having trained Spanish champions my trainer's full training livery prices in Spain are about the same per month as you'd pay an equivalent trainer per week over here. It means that, even with the transport costs, I can afford to give Chilli a really solid start.


----------



## TheMule (12 April 2020)

j1ffy said:



			Yes, he's a PRE and nephew to my now retired PRE, Indio  He's a far more practical colour though, I didn't want a grey in the first place!

And of course you can ask! There are a couple of reasons. Most importantly, both horses that I have had from my trainer in Spain have been ideal for my situation (a not-very-talented amateur who needs to keep them on livery). They've been very happy in their work, great fun to ride, and happy to turn a hoof to absolutely anything. Confident without being strong, if you know what I mean. And also any yard manager's dream as they're happy to be in or out and can be handled by anyone. I know plenty of other horses from his yard, both here and Spain (and not just PREs) and they're all similar! He's also trained a few horses from Indio's / Chilli's stud and loves them, whereas some trainers aren't so keen as they need to be worked with rather than told what to do.

Second reason, which made it all doable, is that despite having trained Spanish champions my trainer's full training livery prices in Spain are about the same per month as you'd pay an equivalent trainer per week over here. It means that, even with the transport costs, I can afford to give Chilli a really solid start.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly all the Spanish and Portuguese horses we had have been very straightforward to do, so that does make sense. If you find a good trainer and system that works for you that's worth a lot.
Fingers crossed you can have him home soon!


----------



## TheMule (19 April 2020)

Update number 2....

The mule did her first little hack today and was just so sweet. She's odd to ride- she has a very 'pacey' walk so rides a bit like a camel?! But she is really enjoying her little excursions




Nova has done a few of the hacking loops, has advanced to 2nd gear and has done a couple of little rides in the arena




They will each do 2 more rides and then be left alone until July. I'm delighted with how quickly both of them progressed and how well they took to it all


----------



## Palindrome (30 April 2020)

My youngster has arrived at the yard where I keep my other horses so we can start some work. We are quite behind you TheMule as she has been left a bit feral so we will be working on picking feet to start with.

My gelding is wondering why he is not in the spotlight anymore so gratuitous pic of him discovering his new field and fieldmate. He is 5 now and really starting to mature.




ETA: headcollar has been swapped to a field safe one.


----------



## TheMule (2 May 2020)

Palindrome said:



View attachment 45895


View attachment 45901


My youngster has arrived at the yard where I keep my other horses so we can start some work. We are quite behind you TheMule as she has been left a bit feral so we will be working on picking feet to start with.

My gelding is wondering why he is not in the spotlight anymore so gratuitous pic of him discovering his new field and fieldmate. He is 5 now and really starting to mature.

View attachment 45900


ETA: headcollar has been swapped to a field safe one.
		
Click to expand...

Oh she is lovely! How is she settling in? Your boy is gorgeous too- what's his breeding?


----------



## TheMule (2 May 2020)

Update from me....

Both the 3yr olds hacked a few times and are now turned away again until July. Really pleased with where we got to, it was an ideal start. They're grazing a friend's fields at the moment so I took advantage of having her arena (which is more enclosed than mine) to give them a loose jump today and was really pleased with how they have both matured.
I'm really hoping the BEF Futurity series can run this year- Nova was an elite foal and I think he'd show himself off quite nicely, though he's much too small for what they want (may just about sneak in as a pony....)


----------



## Palindrome (2 May 2020)

TheMule said:



			Oh she is lovely! How is she settling in? Your boy is gorgeous too- what's his breeding?
		
Click to expand...

She is progressing well, today she let me groom her fully and pick all 4 feet although she managed to break her field headcollar by pulling on it as soon as I had a hold of it. Catching is not the strong point.

My gelding is a French trotter, bred for racing. He didn't make the time as a 3 years old so he was heading for slaughter. There are a lot like him for rehoming. They are a very undervalued breed.

Your two have a really nice jump. Did you canter them under saddle? If so, did you ask for the first canter in the arena or while hacking out?


----------



## TheMule (3 May 2020)

Palindrome said:



			She is progressing well, today she let me groom her fully and pick all 4 feet although she managed to break her field headcollar by pulling on it as soon as I had a hold of it. Catching is not the strong point.

My gelding is a French trotter, bred for racing. He didn't make the time as a 3 years old so he was heading for slaughter. There are a lot like him for rehoming. They are a very undervalued breed.

Your two have a really nice jump. Did you canter them under saddle? If so, did you ask for the first canter in the arena or while hacking out?
		
Click to expand...

Oh the fun of baby horses! I must admit it's nice having 2 where I know the handling is totally sorted before backing.

I haven’t cantered these two yet but when I do it will be behind another horse out hacking- we have a nice uphill stretch that I use


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 May 2020)

Missed this thread in April. What lovely updates. They seem to have taken it totally in their stride - so you have done a great job in preparing them! Looking forward to seeing how they progress. And yes we DO need an eventing mule!!


----------



## TheMule (3 May 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			Missed this thread in April. What lovely updates. They seem to have taken it totally in their stride - so you have done a great job in preparing them! Looking forward to seeing how they progress. And yes we DO need an eventing mule!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 🙂
I think an 80 one day won’t be out of the realms of possibility so I may have to get a petition going!


----------



## ahml100 (3 May 2020)

Gosh, everyones look so lovely! This is my rising 3 year old, he was bitted and led from another horse last year. I hope to back and ride him away this summer.

Edit apologies for the massive watermark. Not sure how to upload anything not by photobucket


----------



## TheMule (4 May 2020)

ahml100 said:



			Gosh, everyones look so lovely! This is my rising 3 year old, he was bitted and led from another horse last year. I hope to back and ride him away this summer.

Edit apologies for the massive watermark. Not sure how to upload anything not by photobucket






Click to expand...

He looks a lovely sort, and like he still has a bit of growing to do! How is he bred?
I'm such a fan of leading them from another horse, I really think it's a great way to teach them about movement up above them, going forwards, voice commands and traffic, if you have somewhere suitable


----------



## ahml100 (4 May 2020)

TheMule said:



			He looks a lovely sort, and like he still has a bit of growing to do! How is he bred?
I'm such a fan of leading them from another horse, I really think it's a great way to teach them about movement up above them, going forwards, voice commands and traffic, if you have somewhere suitable
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! He is by Cos Me Is Black out of a point to point mare. Same, I am also very lucky that the yard he is kept at is in the middle of 200 acres of woodland tracks so he can all over without worrying about traffic. Also, the woods are used for logging so heavy machinery is his norm!


----------



## TheMule (4 May 2020)

ahml100 said:



			Thank you! He is by Cos Me Is Black out of a point to point mare. Same, I am also very lucky that the yard he is kept at is in the middle of 200 acres of woodland tracks so he can all over without worrying about traffic. Also, the woods are used for logging so heavy machinery is his norm!
		
Click to expand...

Really nice breeding, I'm a big fan of that stallion and that tradition ISH mix is always a winner


----------



## ahml100 (4 May 2020)

TheMule said:



			Really nice breeding, I'm a big fan of that stallion and that tradition ISH mix is always a winner
		
Click to expand...

It was what made me buy him, I am a massive fan as both my current horse and my fathers are bot traditional ISH. but as I say, if i have a smile on my face when I ride then I will be happy


----------



## Asha (4 May 2020)

TM - a tad jealous of how yours is coming along , Frank is still very hairy and doing nothing . Managed to get a half decent photo of him today. He’s definitely filled out a bit. He will be sent for backing at the end of the summer . He turned 3 in April


----------



## TheMule (4 May 2020)

Asha said:



			TM - a tad jealous of how yours is coming along , Frank is still very hairy and doing nothing . Managed to get a half decent photo of him today. He’s definitely filled out a bit. He will be sent for backing at the end of the summer . He turned 3 in April 
	View attachment 46189

Click to expand...

He's a really nice sort- luckily there's no harm in being hairy and doing nothing at this age! I was never going to start mine so soon but circumstances just made sense to do it.


----------



## Asha (5 May 2020)

TheMule said:



			He's a really nice sort- luckily there's no harm in being hairy and doing nothing at this age! I was never going to start mine so soon but circumstances just made sense to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, he’s my last WB, all others are Irish draughts . He’s definitely ready to do a little of something, as he’s showing me he’s a bit bored 🤪 will enjoy watching everyones progress 😊


----------



## daffy44 (5 May 2020)

Dont worry Asha, my three yr old WB looks a lot more like yours,mine is currently having a growth spurt, and he looks hairy, gangly and daft, mine is well handled and has had his first session on the long reins and was very good, so I forgive his unfortunate looks at the moment.


----------



## TheMule (5 May 2020)

daffy44 said:



			Dont worry Asha, my three yr old WB looks a lot more like yours,mine is currently having a growth spurt, and he looks hairy, gangly and daft, mine is well handled and has had his first session on the long reins and was very good, so I forgive his unfortunate looks at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Nova came out the womb looking mature and has never gone through that gangly stage. Strange how they all grow differently!


----------



## daffy44 (5 May 2020)

TheMule said:



			Nova came out the womb looking mature and has never gone through that gangly stage. Strange how they all grow differently!
		
Click to expand...

You are so right, I have this three yr olds half brother, who is five now, and he has looked exactly the same throughout, he has just every now and then taken a deep breath and got bigger, but never changed shape at all.  But the three yr old, he changes shape every week!


----------



## Asha (5 May 2020)

daffy44 said:



			You are so right, I have this three yr olds half brother, who is five now, and he has looked exactly the same throughout, he has just every now and then taken a deep breath and got bigger, but never changed shape at all.  But the three yr old, he changes shape every week!
		
Click to expand...

I couldn’t have posted a photo of Frank a few weeks ago , he looked horrendous. 
it will be interesting to see them all again next year . We must keep this post going and watch the changes .😊


----------



## daffy44 (6 May 2020)

My three yr old


----------



## Asha (7 May 2020)

He’s gorgeous Daffy44 . Love the matching white socks too . I assume he’s dressage bred ?


----------



## Red-1 (7 May 2020)

TheMule said:



			Update from me....

Both the 3yr olds hacked a few times and are now turned away again until July. Really pleased with where we got to, it was an ideal start. They're grazing a friend's fields at the moment so I took advantage of having her arena (which is more enclosed than mine) to give them a loose jump today and was really pleased with how they have both matured.
I'm really hoping the BEF Futurity series can run this year- Nova was an elite foal and I think he'd show himself off quite nicely, though he's much too small for what they want (may just about sneak in as a pony....)

View attachment 46001

View attachment 46002

Click to expand...

I think no one told the mule that he s not a horse! Amazing jump!


----------



## TheMule (7 May 2020)

daffy44 said:



			My three yr old
View attachment 46465

Click to expand...

Looking pretty smart to me!


----------



## TheMule (7 May 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I think no one told the mule that he s not a horse! Amazing jump!
		
Click to expand...

She really is turning into a bit of a little star. People always ask me 'what are you going to do with a mule?' And I think she'll just do what the horse does, but with a bit more comedy value along the way!


----------



## ihatework (7 May 2020)

Smart 3yo Daffy!
Ahml I’m looking forwards to seeing how your Cos me is Black develops, he is a useful stallion
Asha, Frank is looking super (any yes hairy 😂)

Mines back in and doing a bit more de-twatting 🙄 I love him really but by god can it be a prat


----------



## Asha (7 May 2020)

😂😂😂 de-twatting . I will have to use that . He does look very smart though.

TM - we all need a bit a comedy value at the moment . 😍


----------



## daffy44 (7 May 2020)

Thank you all for being kind about my big, daft youngster. He is by Bellisimo M out of a De Niro x Prince Thatch mare.


----------



## ahml100 (7 May 2020)

ihatework said:



			Smart 3yo Daffy!
Ahml I’m looking forwards to seeing how your Cos me is Black develops, he is a useful stallion
Asha, Frank is looking super (any yes hairy 😂)

Mines back in and doing a bit more de-twatting 🙄 I love him really but by god can it be a prat
View attachment 46470
View attachment 46471

Click to expand...

Thank you! We are learning ground manners at the moment, he is very good but with the spring grass coming through he has forgotten himself - luckily we are getting back no track. Love the expression! We will also be doing some of that as well


----------



## TheMule (7 May 2020)

ihatework said:



			Smart 3yo Daffy!
Ahml I’m looking forwards to seeing how your Cos me is Black develops, he is a useful stallion
Asha, Frank is looking super (any yes hairy 😂)

Mines back in and doing a bit more de-twatting 🙄 I love him really but by god can it be a prat
View attachment 46470
View attachment 46471

Click to expand...

Great to see him back in, fingers crossed for not too much twattish behavior


----------



## Palindrome (7 May 2020)

She wore a saddle today . She is a bit clingy so it's difficult to get a picture. We also had a little in hand walk around the farm to meet the geese and see the farm machinery.


----------



## TheMule (7 May 2020)

Palindrome said:



View attachment 46514


She wore a saddle today . She is a bit clingy so it's difficult to get a picture. We also had a little in hand walk around the farm to meet the geese and see the farm machinery.
		
Click to expand...

Great progress, well done!
I can totally sympathize with the photo problem, I mostly get pictures of noses


----------



## TheMule (13 May 2020)

Just checking in with how people are getting on. I'm itching to get going again and the babies are busy creating trouble so we're going out on ride and lead hacks a few times a week, partly to keep the weight down as well.
Nova has suddenly blossomed into a proper horse. I can't believe the difference a few weeks and a summer coat makes


----------



## daffy44 (13 May 2020)

Nova looks lovely, and very grown up!  Mine still looks like a gangly baby with half his winter fluff attatched, but we did some long reining for the second time today today and he was so good, he followed the cat around the school, and then did his first off roading on the long reins and he was fab, so I forgive his unfortunate looks!


----------



## TheMule (13 May 2020)

daffy44 said:



			Nova looks lovely, and very grown up!  Mine still looks like a gangly baby with half his winter fluff attatched, but we did some long reining for the second time today today and he was so good, he followed the cat around the school, and then did his first off roading on the long reins and he was fab, so I forgive his unfortunate looks!
		
Click to expand...

I think given the freezing cold nights we're having, it's a sensible strategy he's employing!
Mine is obsessed with the cat too. Poor cat!


----------



## daffy44 (13 May 2020)

I think you are right, he was moulting hugely, and I was getting loads off him, but this week he is hanging on to every bit of fluff he has!  The cat thing is funny, he was wobbly to start today, then the cat just marched off ahead of him, and that was it, one confident horse.


----------



## Asha (13 May 2020)

He’s looking cracking TM .
Nothing happening with Frank at the minute as we had an awful weekend . One of our yearlings broke her jaw , ended up at Leahurst for a few days .  she’s now at our local vets having a few more days of extra support , and hopefully back home on Friday . So Frank will just have to wait while we give her lots of extra attention.
Frank is enjoying being scruffy and fat


----------



## daffy44 (13 May 2020)

Oh no Asha, I'm really sorry about your yearling, I hope she makes a good recovery, what a horrible weekend for you.


----------



## Palindrome (13 May 2020)

Sorry to hear about your yearling Asha, he sounds like he is in good hands, I hope he gets better soon.

Nova is looking handsome, his neck is well developed already.

Riri has been learning about extracting pony nuts from a bin and snorting over traffic cones, as instructed by my naughty gelding (she follows his every move) .
More seriously, I have started grooming from a step and leaning over while I groom to get her used to having weight on her back.


----------



## DabDab (13 May 2020)

Hope your yearling recovers well Asha x


----------



## Asha (13 May 2020)

daffy44 said:



			Oh no Asha, I'm really sorry about your yearling, I hope she makes a good recovery, what a horrible weekend for you.
		
Click to expand...

thank you daffy . It was horrible to see, she was stood with blades of grass in her lips and water dribbling from her mouth . Her attitude throughout the whole thing was incredible. Such a lovely filly , such a relief that she’s going to be ok .


----------



## daffy44 (13 May 2020)

Asha said:



			thank you daffy . It was horrible to see, she was stood with blades of grass in her lips and water dribbling from her mouth . Her attitude throughout the whole thing was incredible. Such a lovely filly , such a relief that she’s going to be ok .
		
Click to expand...


What a good girl, hopefully given her age, she should heal really well.


----------



## j1ffy (14 May 2020)

Asha, that sounds horrific. As others have said I hope she heals well, I've known a much older horse do something similar and make a full recovery so fingers crossed.

Everyone's 3yos are looking great! Chilli has been backed and ridden away, though slightly limited as they've not been allowed to hack in Spain. He's having a break from ridden work for a little while, here's a video of him loose schooling earlier in the week:


----------



## TheMule (14 May 2020)

Asha said:



			thank you daffy . It was horrible to see, she was stood with blades of grass in her lips and water dribbling from her mouth . Her attitude throughout the whole thing was incredible. Such a lovely filly , such a relief that she’s going to be ok .
		
Click to expand...

Poor little thing! Fingers crossed for speedy recovery- at least at this age they do tend to heal quickly


----------



## TheMule (14 May 2020)

Palindrome said:



			Sorry to hear about your yearling Asha, he sounds like he is in good hands, I hope he gets better soon.

Nova is looking handsome, his neck is well developed already.

Riri has been learning about extracting pony nuts from a bin and snorting over traffic cones, as instructed by my naughty gelding (she follows his every move) .
More seriously, I have started grooming from a step and leaning over while I groom to get her used to having weight on her back.


View attachment 47152

Click to expand...

Perfect first steps- I picked up a tip recently where you give them a pony nut on the opposite side to where you're standing on the block, to get them to look round at you and curve their body towards you. Worked really well with mine, they accepted me readily with the bribe of a pony nut!


----------



## TheMule (14 May 2020)

j1ffy said:



			Asha, that sounds horrific. As others have said I hope she heals well, I've known a much older horse do something similar and make a full recovery so fingers crossed.

Everyone's 3yos are looking great! Chilli has been backed and ridden away, though slightly limited as they've not been allowed to hack in Spain. He's having a break from ridden work for a little while, here's a video of him loose schooling earlier in the week:







Click to expand...

Feisty one!


----------



## j1ffy (14 May 2020)

TheMule said:



			Feisty one!
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't say that if I'd included the first 90 seconds of the video Antonio sent me - it was a full 60 seconds of rolling then 30 seconds of Antonio getting him to move   He mostly wants to stand around and have cuddles! He's a brave boy and not particularly reactive to unexpected movements and sounds, though he seems to be forward and obedient so far...


----------



## j1ffy (18 May 2020)

Another Chilli update - he's back in ridden work as of yesterday and today was ridden with a snaffle bit for the first time (all work to date has been off the cavesson, with a sweet iron bit (no contact) for the last two sessions before his break). He seemed to take it in his stride.

NB: Excuse the positioning of the flash, Spanish trainer isn't the best with English tack but the noseband is usually very loose anyway!


----------



## ihatework (18 May 2020)

Mine is being a knob.
I thought he was being too good! 
He is now living up to expectations 🤣


----------



## j1ffy (18 May 2020)

ihatework said:



			Mine is being a knob.
I thought he was being too good!
He is now living up to expectations 🤣
		
Click to expand...

D'oh! No doubt we'll all have that phase to work through. I'm sure he'll come through the other side!!


----------



## TheMule (18 May 2020)

ihatework said:



			Mine is being a knob.
I thought he was being too good!
He is now living up to expectations 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I think it's just a think they all go through. Better now than later!


----------



## daffy44 (18 May 2020)

ihatework, I agree with TM, much better to get the muppetry out of their systems early!

I realized that in my general faffing with mine I hadnt really done any loading since he was a foal, so since I took one of the older horses out on saturday, I left the lorry out and bless the three yr old, he went halfway up the ramp, had a good look and sniff and then clomped up the ramp like he'd been doing it all his life.  Turned nicely on the truck, and stood easily while I closed the partition, and just licked the wall and admired his new, taller view.  Unloaded equally calmly, and repeated the process a couple of times, so I'm very pleased, now we can travel more I'll try and remember to repeat the loading whenever the lorry is out and do a a couple of short drives at some point too.

But he still looks like such a gangly baby compared to the other three yr olds on this thread!


----------



## Palindrome (18 May 2020)

daffy44 said:



			But he still looks like such a gangly baby compared to the other three yr olds on this thread!
		
Click to expand...

Mine looks like a horse if you look on from the side but a yearling from the front, her chest is still very narrow. She used to have an upside down neck as well as a foal/yearling but fortunately she grew out of it.


----------



## daffy44 (18 May 2020)

Palindrome said:



			Mine looks like a horse if you look on from the side but a yearling from the front, her chest is still very narrow. She used to have an upside down neck as well as a foal/yearling but fortunately she grew out of it.
		
Click to expand...

I think mine is the opposite!  He is not too narrow, but he is tall, and looks lanky and weak from the side, but he is changing so much at the moment, some weeks he looks strong and compact, and then a few weeks later he is weak and lanky again.


----------



## utter-nutter (18 May 2020)

Asha said:



			He’s looking cracking TM .
Nothing happening with Frank at the minute as we had an awful weekend . One of our yearlings broke her jaw , ended up at Leahurst for a few days .  she’s now at our local vets having a few more days of extra support , and hopefully back home on Friday . So Frank will just have to wait while we give her lots of extra attention.
Frank is enjoying being scruffy and fat
		
Click to expand...

 still working out how to use this forum.. but had to reply.. my current horse broke his jaw as a yearling (got kicked), it has not affected him in anyway, just got told to keep an eye on his teeth in case they grow awkwardly, but they never have, does have a few white hairs where it happened, but you would never know, I hunt and team chase him and he's now 12, hope it all goes well with yours


----------



## Asha (19 May 2020)

utter-nutter said:



			still working out how to use this forum.. but had to reply.. my current horse broke his jaw as a yearling (got kicked), it has not affected him in anyway, just got told to keep an eye on his teeth in case they grow awkwardly, but they never have, does have a few white hairs where it happened, but you would never know, I hunt and team chase him and he's now 12, hope it all goes well with yours
		
Click to expand...

thank you for posting that , it’s fabulous to hear your boy has had no lasting effects .  I hope we are as lucky x

The bit she broke was right at the top , in between the eye socket and her ear . She completely snapped it off . They couldn’t get to it , so no operation for her . But they do believe she will heal completely with no problems. They say it’s very rare to break this part , and have no idea how she could have done it . They can say she wasn’t kicked as hers is a low impact break . She’s been struggling a bit with teething , I believe she’s been rubbing her jaw and got caught somewhere, but can’t be sure . we will never know !
But , she is improving and has put some weight back on in the last couple of days . The one good thing with Irish draughts is they will eat !
She was looking a bit tucked up , but I think she’s starting to plump out a bit now


----------



## utter-nutter (19 May 2020)

Asha said:



			thank you for posting that , it’s fabulous to hear your boy has had no lasting effects .  I hope we are as lucky x

The bit she broke was right at the top , in between the eye socket and her ear . She completely snapped it off . They couldn’t get to it , so no operation for her . But they do believe she will heal completely with no problems. They say it’s very rare to break this part , and have no idea how she could have done it . They can say she wasn’t kicked as hers is a low impact break . She’s been struggling a bit with teething , I believe she’s been rubbing her jaw and got caught somewhere, but can’t be sure . we will never know !
But , she is improving and has put some weight back on in the last couple of days . The one good thing with Irish draughts is they will eat !
She was looking a bit tucked up , but I think she’s starting to plump out a bit now 
	View attachment 47531

Click to expand...

she looks lovely! my boy did the bottom part of his jaw, the 'mandible' i think is the correct term, did wonder if it does impact his weight, as he gets quite light over the winter...but he currently resembles a hippo so don't think its that! but mines a tb so blaming that!


----------



## palo1 (21 May 2020)

Not the most flattering pics of my youngster who is now 4 and for some reason all the ones of her with tack won't load/! 
	


 Her name is Maesmynach Alw (Alw usually)   I bought her at rising 3 directly from the stud last year. I started her last autumn then turned away and picked her back up again at the end of March this year.  She is mostly hacking but I am also trying to school her more formally either on 1 of our hacks or in the field.  We don't have a school at home but we do have lots of hills and open country   Huge success yesterday as we managed to do an improved (though probably egg shaped) circle on the right rein in the field at home. She definately finds the RR harder but she genuinely did manage to bend without  falling out through the shoulder. We managed some lovely walk to halt transitions too.  Very happy with that. Also showing first steps of leg yield!!  Hoooray!!!!  I literally only work Alw for 20-30 minutes if I am asking for specific things so I have to be very clear about what I am planning to do.  She has 'Welsh' moments too.... I have booked her first formal lesson for 1st June which will involve a very short (10 minute) trip in the trailer. So far she is super happy and cool about loading but we can take as much time as is needed over all these small things.  I am so enjoying my little mare


----------



## TheMule (21 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			Not the most flattering pics of my youngster who is now 4 and for some reason all the ones of her with tack won't load/! 
	View attachment 47729
View attachment 47730
View attachment 47731
 Her name is Maesmynach Alw (Alw usually)   I bought her at rising 3 directly from the stud last year. I started her last autumn then turned away and picked her back up again at the end of March this year.  She is mostly hacking but I am also trying to school her more formally either on 1 of our hacks or in the field.  We don't have a school at home but we do have lots of hills and open country   Huge success yesterday as we managed to do an improved (though probably egg shaped) circle on the right rein in the field at home. She definately finds the RR harder but she genuinely did manage to bend without  falling out through the shoulder. We managed some lovely walk to halt transitions too.  Very happy with that. Also showing first steps of leg yield!!  Hoooray!!!!  I literally only work Alw for 20-30 minutes if I am asking for specific things so I have to be very clear about what I am planning to do.  She has 'Welsh' moments too.... I have booked her first formal lesson for 1st June which will involve a very short (10 minute) trip in the trailer. So far she is super happy and cool about loading but we can take as much time as is needed over all these small things.  I am so enjoying my little mare 
View attachment 47729
View attachment 47730

Click to expand...

Oh she is lovely! I really like the Maesmynach horses- how big is she?


----------



## milliepops (21 May 2020)

pretty girl you've got there palo


----------



## palo1 (21 May 2020)

TheMule said:



			Oh she is lovely! I really like the Maesmynach horses- how big is she?
		
Click to expand...

Aw thank you!! I think she is gorgeous but I did fall in love with her so may not be entirely rational...She is currently 15.2 at the wither and a good 15.3 on the bum.  My bit of string tells me that she will still go up in front so I hope it's not lying.  I don't need her bigger tbh and she rides well in any case


----------



## palo1 (21 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			pretty girl you've got there palo 

Click to expand...

Thank you  I love her.  When I bought her, she was the cheaper of the two horses I really liked, mainly because her natural paces are probably not what a more ambitious eventer/dressage rider would choose but I thought she would be good enough for me.  The stud also, very honestly explained to me that she was not as flashy as many people like and 'plainer' and more traditional.  I don't think any of those things are bad in this particular instance!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 May 2020)

she is a lovely type palo and a nice size


----------



## daffy44 (21 May 2020)

Palo1, I think shes lovely!  So pretty and such a nice type, I hope you have a wonderful time together.


----------



## palo1 (21 May 2020)

Thank you. I am very excited about where we will go and what we might do together.  My older horse is wonderful too and I feel priveleged and joyful almost every time I get in the saddle! When you have a young horse, anything seems possible too


----------



## ihatework (24 May 2020)

Well Mr. Knobface really was a problem last week, hot and exceptionally sharp and naughty. Had a good go at bronking the jockey off and when that didn’t worked fecked off a lot.

We sat down. Had a chat. Looked at everything and mentioned she had started him on micronised linseed because he was running up light. Well his mother was utterly ridiculous on linseed so we cut that out pronto. And have booked in the vet just incase.

But it appears he is returning to planet earth, and is now normal hot rather than suicidal hot. He has had to be ridden all week in a hackamore as he’d cut his mouth during a twat episode the week before.

So he will do another couple of weeks to cement the good behaviour requirements, have an MOT and then probably go back in the field for a bit. Unfortunately he isn’t a 3-4 times a week kind of guy 🙄


----------



## TheMule (24 May 2020)

ihatework said:



			Well Mr. Knobface really was a problem last week, hot and exceptionally sharp and naughty. Had a good go at bronking the jockey off and when that didn’t worked fecked off a lot.

We sat down. Had a chat. Looked at everything and mentioned she had started him on micronised linseed because he was running up light. Well his mother was utterly ridiculous on linseed so we cut that out pronto. And have booked in the vet just incase.

But it appears he is returning to planet earth, and is now normal hot rather than suicidal hot. He has had to be ridden all week in a hackamore as he’d cut his mouth during a twat episode the week before.

So he will do another couple of weeks to cement the good behaviour requirements, have an MOT and then probably go back in the field for a bit. Unfortunately he isn’t a 3-4 times a week kind of guy 🙄












Click to expand...

Fingers crossed all looks good on his checks and he's just being a t*at! How funny that neither can tolerate linseed though.


----------



## Third_Time_Lucky (26 May 2020)

My new addition, three years old last week, TB x CB x ID.   Currently going for in hand walks before progressing to long reining.  He'll be backed May/June 2021 once he's turned four.


----------



## TheMule (26 May 2020)

Third_Time_Lucky said:



			My new addition, three years old last week, TB x CB x ID.   Currently going for in hand walks before progressing to long reining.  He'll be backed May/June 2021 once he's turned four. 
	View attachment 48131
View attachment 48130

Click to expand...

Welcome to the club! He looks like he's going to be a big boy?


----------



## TheMule (26 May 2020)

I'm going to add my sister's 4yr old in, he's a 2nd generation home bred and we've had numerous other relatives (he's related to all of mine, bar the mule )
This is Jet. He is Fabrice Van Overis x Weston Justice x Fleetwater Opposition. He was backed last year and has just started up again. He's a bit of a monkey, but hopefully he'll be a fun horse


----------



## ahml100 (26 May 2020)

TheMule said:



			I'm going to add my sister's 4yr old in, he's a 2nd generation home bred and we've had numerous other relatives (he's related to all of mine, bar the mule )
This is Jet. He is Fabrice Van Overis x West Fleetwater Opposition. He was backed last year and has just started up again. He's a bit of a monkey, but hopefully he'll be a fun horse

View attachment 48172

Click to expand...

Wow, wow wow! He is stunning

We had a big day today. First time with a saddle...!

Jamie couldn’t have cared less, went for a walk and he was so chilled


----------



## TheMule (26 May 2020)

ahml100 said:



			Wow, wow wow! He is stunning

We had a big day today. First time with a saddle...!

Jamie couldn’t have cared less, went for a walk and he was so chilled

View attachment 48180
View attachment 48181

Click to expand...

Looking really well! I love it when you get no response- means you've done it right


----------



## ihatework (26 May 2020)

Jet is super shiney! Is he the one that was at the Catherston evaluations the same day as Oz?


----------



## j1ffy (26 May 2020)

TheMule said:



			I'm going to add my sister's 4yr old in, he's a 2nd generation home bred and we've had numerous other relatives (he's related to all of mine, bar the mule )
This is Jet. He is Fabrice Van Overis x Weston Justice x Fleetwater Opposition. He was backed last year and has just started up again. He's a bit of a monkey, but hopefully he'll be a fun horse

View attachment 48172

Click to expand...

Phwoar, what a stunner!


----------



## TheMule (26 May 2020)

ihatework said:



			Jet is super shiney! Is he the one that was at the Catherston evaluations the same day as Oz?
		
Click to expand...

He is, yes! The joys of a black horse, they do shine well. Although he also shows up the dust pretty well


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

Well I'm cheating slightly because she is actually 5 now and was lightly backed bareback last year, but I have finally bought a saddle for her, and so pony squashing is a-go-go






She had the saddle on for the first time yesterday and did a little lunge and then some mounting and dismounting. And then 5 mins of lunging this morning before I got on and we went for a little pootle around. Good pony. Considering I'm 5'8 and she's a shade under 14.2hh, I don't think I look too embarrassingly awful on her 🙈


----------



## j1ffy (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			Well I'm cheating slightly because she is actually 5 now and was lightly backed bareback last year, but I have finally bought a saddle for her, and so pony squashing is a-go-go
View attachment 48307


View attachment 48308


She had the saddle on for the first time yesterday and did a little lunge and then some mounting and dismounting. And then 5 mins of lunging this morning before I got on and we went for a little pootle around. Good pony. Considering I'm 5'8 and she's a shade under 14.2hh, I don't think I look too embarrassingly awful on her 🙈
		
Click to expand...

She certainly takes up your leg! She looks lovely.


----------



## Leo Walker (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			Well I'm cheating slightly because she is actually 5 now and was lightly backed bareback last year, but I have finally bought a saddle for her, and so pony squashing is a-go-go
View attachment 48307


View attachment 48308


She had the saddle on for the first time yesterday and did a little lunge and then some mounting and dismounting. And then 5 mins of lunging this morning before I got on and we went for a little pootle around. Good pony. Considering I'm 5'8 and she's a shade under 14.2hh, I don't think I look too embarrassingly awful on her 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I thought she was about 15.2hh!


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			I thought she was about 15.2hh!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, nope she's definitely a midget...despite me pleading with her to grow!


----------



## palo1 (29 May 2020)

She looks fab DabDab and certainly not too small for you  Really chuffed with my little mare this week - no big developments really but feeling rock solid in all the basics including handling and loading ( we did our first trailer journey round the block and she was cool about that) and yesterday she was happy to pop 3 tiny  (2 foot or less) jumps on the common including a fallen (slightly propped up on a rock!) wooden 5 bar gate.  Though the jumps are tiny, tiddly her attitude was fab (Me: shall we just pop over this small obstacle ? Her: Dunno, um yes, let's give it a go then! ) and she seems to have a good technique.  I am pleased with that as I would like to include a bit more jumping in our activities  

 I am taking her for her first time in an arena with an instructor on Monday; no plans to include anything in particular tbh but we have to get past some pigs on the yard, the arena is kind of on a cliff edge and has loads of little jumps in for her to look at (the jumps belong to the arena owner's daughter  ) She has only been in any kind of arena as a young horse where she was born.   This version of arena will represent quite a significant new environment for her so if we are able to include walk and trot in any kind of sensible fashion and get some feedback from the instructor I will be delighted!!  If we only manage to spook and leap round the arena that is fine too as I can see just how many monsters there are for her in that setting


----------



## j1ffy (29 May 2020)

That's exciting Palo (though hopefully not too exciting!).

It's been the opposite for Chilli - with the lockdown in Spain he had to start everything in the arena. He's now though and his trainer sent this video yesterday. He tried to video call me but unfortunately I was on a work video conference so had to make do with the video  Apparently it was a very windy day but Chilli doesn't look bothered.


----------



## palo1 (29 May 2020)

j1ffy said:



			That's exciting Palo (though hopefully not too exciting!).

It's been the opposite for Chilli - with the lockdown in Spain he had to start everything in the arena. He's now though and his trainer sent this video yesterday. He tried to video call me but unfortunately I was on a work video conference so had to make do with the video  Apparently it was a very windy day but Chilli doesn't look bothered.







Click to expand...

He is so beautiful - you must be wildly excited about the future with him    Young horses are wonderful aren't they?!


----------



## DabDab (29 May 2020)

Still weird seeing a rider view from that side of the road. He does look pretty chill about it all!


----------



## j1ffy (29 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			He is so beautiful - you must be wildly excited about the future with him   Young horses are wonderful aren't they?! 

Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm very excited, and missing him loads. He's been a delight over here for the last couple of years and great fun to do little bits and pieces with. Literally nothing has bothered him so far and I hope to keep his confidence high.



DabDab said:



			Still weird seeing a rider view from that side of the road. He does look pretty chill about it all!
		
Click to expand...

I found it very weird too! Probably explains why I've driven on the wrong side along that road on more than one occasion (luckily it's a dead end...). Chilli is very brave, when I've taken him for walks in-hand he tends to want to go and investigate anything scary. Love his attitude!!


----------



## Palindrome (30 May 2020)

Riri has been kicked in the hock by another horse and has had synovial fluid leaking from the joint so she has been on box rest for 7 days now. She is being very good and very keen to get her daily bucket feed. 3 more days of box rest and she can be turned out again. I might make a paddock for her in the field so she doesn't run too much at first.
She won't be turned out again with the horse that kicked her, my 3 are going to stay together in a separate paddock now.


----------



## palo1 (1 June 2020)

Palindrome said:



			Riri has been kicked in the hock by another horse and has had synovial fluid leaking from the joint so she has been on box rest for 7 days now. She is being very good and very keen to get her daily bucket feed. 3 more days of box rest and she can be turned out again. I might make a paddock for her in the field so she doesn't run too much at first.
She won't be turned out again with the horse that kicked her, my 3 are going to stay together in a separate paddock now.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that is so frustrating and worrying but hopefully all is well and she recovers quickly now.   Just hate those kind of accidents   I took my mare for her first ever arena/instruction this morning and she was fab about all the strange new things and was so cool about it but we had to call the session short as the instructor could see that poor Alw is a bit shuffly/pottery in trot.(She is unshod)  There was no point in continuing so we discussed plans and got to know each other a bit better.  I have called the farrier and he will be over at the end of the week to look, trim and possibly put front shoes on.  It's  not something I am particularly keen to do but she has generally good feet, I certainly don't want her sore and I do want to gently keep going with her.  Our others are unshod and both the farrier and I felt it was unlikely she would need shoes but her feet do now look very worn and need re-balancing now.  Hopefully farrier will be able to sort her out   She was such a good girl and I was thrilled to have access to a school and an instructor so it was really quite a good session.


----------



## TheMule (1 June 2020)

Palindrome said:



			Riri has been kicked in the hock by another horse and has had synovial fluid leaking from the joint so she has been on box rest for 7 days now. She is being very good and very keen to get her daily bucket feed. 3 more days of box rest and she can be turned out again. I might make a paddock for her in the field so she doesn't run too much at first.
She won't be turned out again with the horse that kicked her, my 3 are going to stay together in a separate paddock now.
		
Click to expand...

Oh shoot, that's unlucky. How is it looking now?


----------



## TheMule (1 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			Oh that is so frustrating and worrying but hopefully all is well and she recovers quickly now.   Just hate those kind of accidents   I took my mare for her first ever arena/instruction this morning and she was fab about all the strange new things and was so cool about it but we had to call the session short as the instructor could see that poor Alw is a bit shuffly/pottery in trot.(She is unshod)  There was no point in continuing so we discussed plans and got to know each other a bit better.  I have called the farrier and he will be over at the end of the week to look, trim and possibly put front shoes on.  It's  not something I am particularly keen to do but she has generally good feet, I certainly don't want her sore and I do want to gently keep going with her.  Our others are unshod and both the farrier and I felt it was unlikely she would need shoes but her feet do now look very worn and need re-balancing now.  Hopefully farrier will be able to sort her out   She was such a good girl and I was thrilled to have access to a school and an instructor so it was really quite a good session. 

Click to expand...

I'm finding that the ground is so hard that my lot are starting to get little chips- the gloves are growing fast and there's just no give in what they're walking on


----------



## palo1 (1 June 2020)

You are right - everywhere is as hard as iron, unyielding and quite wearing even on very hard hoof.  I have probably done a bit too much too and can see that the mare's feet, though short are starting to look a bit unbalanced. She has had a lot on with starting work, which interestingly resolved a hoof that had gone rather clubbed during the winter - probably due to contracted heels and lack of structured movement.  I am glad that her feet look better in that respect at least!!  Both now have healthy HPAs again thank goodness.  I can just feel that she is not walking out as well and trot on anything other than tarmac is a bit shuffly. Her feet look very, very short.  That actually suits my other horse but possibly not her, not at this young age, not whilst she is still a bit croup high and on the forehand etc etc.  So I will take my farriers advice and hope that we can find a really good compromise for the mare that involves time with shoes and without!!    Poor horses - they have gone from their feet swimming in mud and water to being expected to move round over really, really hard ground within 8 weeks.


----------



## Palindrome (1 June 2020)

TheMule said:



			Oh shoot, that's unlucky. How is it looking now?
		
Click to expand...

It seemed a bit painful this morning but she trotted up sound tonight. I think she now needs to walk on it a bit more rather than stay in the stable so I have been letting her out in a small strip to graze for about half an hour twice a day. The vet thinks it will get back to normal and that it could have been much worst.


----------



## palo1 (2 June 2020)

That sounds like good progress Palindrome   I have decided that even though my mare looks fine when trotted up, yesterday she was shuffling/not moving well so it's probably time for a mini-break.  The farrier will be here at the end of the week to trim/discuss, I have put her in a smaller/less good grass paddock during the day (she can go out with the geldings on the grass strip at night) and we have really accomplished quite a lot in the last 2 months.  It is a good time, with the ground being so hard, for her to take a break.  

As a re-cap, Alw was backed and very gently ridden away last August, then turned away/hacked out shortly once a week or so till late Autumn then completely turned away till March. So far this year she has hacked out alone regularly, in company regularly, w/t/c in open country alone and in company, played with a tiny jump or two in the field and last week, jumped a couple of very small hunt jumps on the local common. She is great about traffic, water, dogs, meeting other horses, leaving other horses, waiting patiently if I want to stop and stand still, fab to jump on an off anywhere whilst we are out, she will turn on the forehand nicely, back up nicely and leg yield in a rather basic fashion.  She is nice to try to open/close a gate from too.  Canter on both legs is yet to be fully established but she is happy to try either lead and mostly that is good but obviously we haven't done very much canter work at all. Yesterday we had our first time in an arena.  She has done good!! 

Until the ground is more sympathetic I think she deserves a break to consider her learning.  I very much hope to be able to do a bit more this year though;  I am keen for her to do a bit more work on the open hill and for her to do a tiny bit more jumping/work in a more organised fashion in a schooling environment/arena , but there should be plenty of year left for her to take that on.  Whilst she is having a break from ridden work I will probably lead her out from my other horse a couple of times a week so that she doesn't just get fatter and fatter.  Hopefully that means she can carry on moving but without carrying me about!! 

Suggestions about alternative plans very welcome


----------



## j1ffy (2 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			That sounds like good progress Palindrome   I have decided that even though my mare looks fine when trotted up, yesterday she was shuffling/not moving well so it's probably time for a mini-break.  The farrier will be here at the end of the week to trim/discuss, I have put her in a smaller/less good grass paddock during the day (she can go out with the geldings on the grass strip at night) and we have really accomplished quite a lot in the last 2 months.  It is a good time, with the ground being so hard, for her to take a break. 

As a re-cap, Alw was backed and very gently ridden away last August, then turned away/hacked out shortly once a week or so till late Autumn then completely turned away till March. So far this year she has hacked out alone regularly, in company regularly, w/t/c in open country alone and in company, played with a tiny jump or two in the field and last week, jumped a couple of very small hunt jumps on the local common. She is great about traffic, water, dogs, meeting other horses, leaving other horses, waiting patiently if I want to stop and stand still, fab to jump on an off anywhere whilst we are out, she will turn on the forehand nicely, back up nicely and leg yield in a rather basic fashion.  She is nice to try to open/close a gate from too.  Canter on both legs is yet to be fully established but she is happy to try either lead and mostly that is good but obviously we haven't done very much canter work at all. Yesterday we had our first time in an arena.  She has done good!!

Until the ground is more sympathetic I think she deserves a break to consider her learning.  I very much hope to be able to do a bit more this year though;  I am keen for her to do a bit more work on the open hill and for her to do a tiny bit more jumping/work in a more organised fashion in a schooling environment/arena , but there should be plenty of year left for her to take that on.  Whilst she is having a break from ridden work I will probably lead her out from my other horse a couple of times a week so that she doesn't just get fatter and fatter.  Hopefully that means she can carry on moving but without carrying me about!!

Suggestions about alternative plans very welcome 

Click to expand...

It sounds like you're producing a lovely well-mannered horse their palo1! Cutting the grass intake sounds like a good idea, and being led from your other horse will help to keep her hooves in shape as well as her tummy. I have had 'self-trimming' horses for the last 8 years and find that building up the hoof strength steadily is key. I'll be aiming to do the same with Chilli once he's in proper work over here, I find having them unshod is a helpful early warning of diet issues. 

Palindrome - fingers crossed yours continues to improve, what a worrying time


----------



## ihatework (2 June 2020)

I know lots of people like to keep them in work Palo1 but I’m actually quite a fan of giving the young ones regular breaks. 

Mine will be having a short break soon and then will be moving back in with me. He has had a spell of structured work but I think he is now established enough that he could do with being carefully introduced to the concept of other riders.

I’m also going to brush up on my longreining, from the yard I’ll have him at we have direct access onto the Fosse way byway, so I’ll have miles of reasonably safe long rein hacking.

Once my friend has dropped her sprog, he can then go to his permanent  residence.


----------



## palo1 (2 June 2020)

j1ffy said:



			It sounds like you're producing a lovely well-mannered horse their palo1! Cutting the grass intake sounds like a good idea, and being led from your other horse will help to keep her hooves in shape as well as her tummy. I have had 'self-trimming' horses for the last 8 years and find that building up the hoof strength steadily is key. I'll be aiming to do the same with Chilli once he's in proper work over here, I find having them unshod is a helpful early warning of diet issues.

Palindrome - fingers crossed yours continues to improve, what a worrying time 

Click to expand...

Thank you!  I hope she continues to enjoy her work - so far she has been a complete sponge!! I am very keen to keep her unshod but having spent the last decade with my older horse unshod but always very delicately balanced I am aware of how easy it is for them to get sore/unbalanced etc.  I really want to avoid problems at this stage so I am working on being a bit more pragmatic.  Judging by how she looked today, she should be fine but probably does need a break from work under saddle just now.  Steady, progressive work that allows hooves to keep up is sometimes easier said than done and I do wonder also if the very dry spell has actually caused a reduction in hoof growth just as her work was increasing!  No matter, she will have what she needs bless her.


----------



## palo1 (2 June 2020)

ihatework said:



			I know lots of people like to keep them in work Palo1 but I’m actually quite a fan of giving the young ones regular breaks.

Mine will be having a short break soon and then will be moving back in with me. He has had a spell of structured work but I think he is now established enough that he could do with being carefully introduced to the concept of other riders.

I’m also going to brush up on my longreining, from the yard I’ll have him at we have direct access onto the Fosse way byway, so I’ll have miles of reasonably safe long rein hacking.

Once my friend has dropped her sprog, he can then go to his permanent  residence.
		
Click to expand...

I quite agree about plenty of short breaks IHW   We have never found our horses to go backwards if the breaks are well timed and that seems to allow them to process new learning and their bodies to respond.  I do think that we have a culture of working horses too often sometimes tbh: muscular and skeletal fitness are improved/developed through a careful pattern of stress/demand and rest.  Rest is as vital as work but finding the right balance isn't always easy!!  For this mare, she has done everything I have asked of her so far so it is daft putting extra miles on the legs and mind at such a young age.  We have plenty of time to refine things tbh and I try always (not successfully) to ensure that anything that is done at an early stage is absolutely correct.  I was delighted yesterday that my new instructor was impressed that the little mare halts very nicely and stood completely still for me to mount and dismount several times, in spite of concreting lorries, pigs, cattle, a new arena and many more things to look at.  At this point in our 'training' (though we are pretty informal tbh...!!!) all I really insist on perfecting are halting correctly, standing still on request, moving off the leg smartly and sensible downward transitions. We have had lots of fun playing with other stuff in a really small way but most things can now wait until the ground is more sympathetic I reckon.  I will wait to see what the farrier says before I do too much road work when being led off one of the others.  

I love long reining; it is brilliant and can be so companiable if you have nice tracks to work on.  Hope that goes well.


----------



## daffy44 (2 June 2020)

Palindrome, I'm sorry to hear about your horse, but very pleased if no lasting damage is done, and everything heals quickly.

Palo, I found with one of mine he gets quite footy and sore out hacking when the ground is very hard, and I just put front shoes on him for half the year.  I like keeping my horses barefoot if possible, but this one of mine was four last year, and whilst he was working beautifully on a surface, he was not happy out hacking, and hacking is very important to me, so I just had fronts on him for the summer, and as soon as the ground got soft again, they came off and he was barefoot over the winter.  He has had some time off due to a fall in the field, and is back in work again now, and so far his feet are good, but if he starts to get footy again out hacking, I'll do exactly what I did last year and just put front shoes on him whilst the ground is so hard.

I know people feel very strongly about barefoot etc, so I'm not telling anyone what to do, just recounting what worked well for one of mine.


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 June 2020)

very sensible ideas from every one,  all we need to do is listen to our horses and either back off riding or put boots or shoes on for a while.  sometimes people seem to be very fixed on having shoes all round at all times and others will not put shoes on as they are very fixed on going without.  there is always a compromise with horses and no one rule fits all..


----------



## daffy44 (2 June 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			very sensible ideas from every one,  all we need to do is listen to our horses and either back off riding or put boots or shoes on for a while.  sometimes people seem to be very fixed on having shoes all round at all times and others will not put shoes on as they are very fixed on going without.  there is always a compromise with horses and no one rule fits all..
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt agree more, every horse is an individual, and should be treated in a way that is best for the individual.


----------



## palo1 (2 June 2020)

daffy44 said:



			Couldnt agree more, every horse is an individual, and should be treated in a way that is best for the individual.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the most important truth about anything we do with horses!!   I have some experience with barefoot horses (5 currently unshod/barefoot and more before that but incidentally rather than deliberately lol) my older horse is certainly not especially easy in that respect but thankfully because Alw has good feet to start with I don't feel too concerned about considering shoeing if that will leave her more comfortable at an important point in her education.  I have used boots too and tbh haven't had much luck with any of them in the end.  I would rather shoe considerately and mindfully.  It's all stuff which means that I am getting to know the 'nitty gritty' of my mare and I love that increasing depth of knowledge even though it inevitably brings complexity with it!!


----------



## Third_Time_Lucky (7 June 2020)

TheMule said:



			Welcome to the club! He looks like he's going to be a big boy?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully so, he's currently 16.1 but def a couple of inches higher at the bum and has started to fill out a bit over the last three months . I'm hoping he'll reach 16.3/17hh.


----------



## palo1 (10 June 2020)

My mare has had a week off now and my farrier has been to look at her moving on soft and hard ground.  All is well there and he has just advised trimming at the moment (which he has done) and cautioned against work in the school that I had used; the surface there isn't great and very variable from deep/soft to hard.  As she is only 4 it makes sense that having never worked on a surface before to try to do anything on a not-great surface is asking for trouble! Thank goodness we realised that she was being cautious/finding it difficult after only about 15 minutes or so in walk with just a bit of trot work.  

I am considering my options now; I will probably just carry on hacking out and doing some work in hand and possibly under saddle in the field at home for a bit longer. She is really happy with all that and loving her hacking out.   I would love access to a decent school/arena as I am aware that we need to iron out a few things; most obviously right canter (well lots of things on the RR!!)   However, I think that can wait a bit - Alw will canter on the right if I set her up nicely and I don't want it to become a bit of a 'thing' for either of us.  She has also started to find baby leg yields on the RR much easier which I am delighted with    Baby steps!!  I did some in hand work over raised poles yesterday which was great fun and I can carry on with other things that don't need a structured space as such.  I have decided to wait a bit longer too before heading out for another instructor session - the instructor I really would prefer to use is a bit further away and more expensive (but so worth it!!) so I should probably wait until we can actually manage at least half an hour's work after travelling; currently that is probably too much of an ask.  I had forgotten how it is, all this early young horse stuff and the calculations/calibration that we have to do all the time...  

I would like to consider how to start getting Alw used to an arena surface without it being horrible and I guess I will just have to hire a better local one and suck up the cost of an hour's hire for only 15 minutes work for a bit. Has anyone got any advice about this ?  It's not really something I have had to think about before as previous starters were where I did have easy access to an arena so they got used to that from an early point!  Clearly the issue here is not that Alw can't cope mentally but that the surface is so different to the going/ground she is used to - especially at the moment with everywhere absolutely rock hard.  

Anyhoo, all is good and we can keep moving gently forward.  I did hop on bareback with just a headcollar a couple of days ago - bless her, she was completely unfazed and seemed to think we were going to go out somewhere!  Blurry pic sorry, but she is gorgeous - you just have to take my word for it!


----------



## milliepops (10 June 2020)

palo there'd be no harm in asking about a 30 min hire instead, I'd have thought.  Do you know anyone who would like to share?  My TB is done after 40 mins so if we were nearer each other a shared slot would be perfect.


----------



## palo1 (10 June 2020)

That's a good idea actually and I do have a friend with a horse that could do with some short sessions!  I am so used to fending entirely for myself (and this tendency has got worse due to lockdown!!) that I forget that other people are also in the same situation.  Thanks for reminding me hahahaha!!  We could do an hour between us and the local arena which is ok is huge so space to provide moral support if need be.  I can't wait to be able to take Alw to see the trainer I love (but haven't seen for years actually) as she is fab and won't mind my lengthy absence, arrival with new young horse etc and will be positive about anything she can be.    It just needs me to be patient and not ask too much too soon...


----------



## Asha (10 June 2020)

Seeing as everyone’s youngsters look far better groomed than ours I decided  to give Frank a hair cut. Seeing as he looked so much more grown up I  then put a bridle on , and then popped a saddle on . Forgive the fact he had no girth on in the photo, it was a quick snap while I popped back to tack room as I picked my IDs mares girth by mistake . It would have. Nearly wrapped around him twice 😂😂😂 he did have a girth on after this . He had a little think about , but didn’t really care .


----------



## TheMule (10 June 2020)

Asha said:



			Seeing as everyone’s youngsters look far better groomed than ours I decided  to give Frank a hair cut. Seeing as he looked so much more grown up I  then put a bridle on , and then popped a saddle on . Forgive the fact he had no girth on in the photo, it was a quick snap while I popped back to tack room as I picked my IDs mares girth by mistake . It would have. Nearly wrapped around him twice 😂😂😂 he did have a girth on after this . He had a little think about , but didn’t really care . 
	View attachment 49511
View attachment 49512

Click to expand...

Now he looks like a grown up pony!


----------



## Asha (10 June 2020)

TheMule said:



			Now he looks like a grown up pony!
		
Click to expand...

it’s amazing what a bit of defuzzing can do . Can’t wait until it’s my turn 😂😂


----------



## daffy44 (10 June 2020)

Palo, I've asked places for a 30min arena hire, and most places are happy to do that, but if you can share with a friend, even better, because you can also tick the working with other horses box at the same time.


----------



## palo1 (11 June 2020)

Palindrome said:



			It seemed a bit painful this morning but she trotted up sound tonight. I think she now needs to walk on it a bit more rather than stay in the stable so I have been letting her out in a small strip to graze for about half an hour twice a day. The vet thinks it will get back to normal and that it could have been much worst.
		
Click to expand...

How is your horse getting on now Palindrome? Hope things are progressing well


----------



## palo1 (11 June 2020)

Yay!    Walk schooling today in our flat, knackered winter turnout paddock.  It is far too slippery to do anything other than walk but we got so much good stuff done in the 20-30 minutes we were 'working' lol!  She has had a break for a week and we did nothing new but it seems that things have had time to be processed now so it is all a bit easier for her mentally and physically.   

 Today we were able to achieve a lovely reliable leg yield - rather than me thinking 'ok, but was that slight sideways lurch a response to my leg or just a lucky coincidence?'   She definately understands leg yield on both reins and can manage 4 or 5 strides of leg yield in walk really happily Super happy with that!!   Plenty of  loops etc using some poles set out in a 'bow' shape as well as a couple of serpentines and she can now concentrate enough not to fall out through the shoulder by the yard gate.  Turn on the forehand is great on the RR and a bit hesitant on the LR but she is getting there which is fantastic.  Rein back is also starting to feel very nice - relaxed and smooth.  Clearly I am only asking for a very natural outline at this point but her confidence and acceptance of the bridle and aids is really encouraging and she is interested and so willing to try and work things out.  Her attitude is so positive bless her    I must think about better ways to ask for a really good square halt - my instructions are clearly a bit ???? at the moment! And we definately need plenty of practice walking in a straight line....  Even though it is dank outside and I don't really have a great space to work I am buzzing with how things went today.  Baby steps and all.    Sorry for the gushing post folks.


----------



## lannerch (12 June 2020)

Can I join the club late to join as only just found the thread sorry , I have a 3yo mare Currently about 16.2 who has just slowly started being lightly backed. She is warm blood bred by Gfs sports horses by Gfs fire and ice out of a show jumping mare by Al Pacino  so far she has taken to everything like a duck to water , she is now long reining quite happily on the farm and the road with full tack on her she is very brave.


----------



## j1ffy (13 June 2020)

lannerch said:



			Can I join the club late to join as only just found the thread sorry , I have a 3yo mare Currently about 16.2 who has just slowly started being lightly backed. She is warm blood bred by Gfs sports horses by Gfs fire and ice out of a show jumping mare by Al Pacino  so far she has taken to everything like a duck to water , she is now long reining quite happily on the farm and the road with full tack on her she is very brave.
View attachment 49666
View attachment 49667

Click to expand...

She’s very pretty, lovely colour!


----------



## lannerch (13 June 2020)

j1ffy said:



			She’s very pretty, lovely colour!
		
Click to expand...

S
Thank you she is very much a lady in all respects . There are some lovely youngsters on this thread your boy to jiffy is stunning . Love the mule to actually love them all we have a lot to look forward to . ❤️


----------



## TheMule (13 June 2020)

lannerch said:



			Can I join the club late to join as only just found the thread sorry , I have a 3yo mare Currently about 16.2 who has just slowly started being lightly backed. She is warm blood bred by Gfs sports horses by Gfs fire and ice out of a show jumping mare by Al Pacino  so far she has taken to everything like a duck to water , she is now long reining quite happily on the farm and the road with full tack on her she is very brave.
View attachment 49666
View attachment 49667

Click to expand...

Oh she is lovely! Looks like she has a lovely big frame to grow into as well, I bet she'll be super. Welcome!


----------



## ihatework (14 June 2020)

Well the 4yo twerp passed his vet MOT and came back from boarding school yesterday. Lovely to have some time this summer to play about with him.

Definitely the right time for a break though, he’s gone up behind and looks a complete cut ‘n’shut at the moment 😱 I’m going to have to shut my eyes for a bit and I’m rather alarmed at the length of his front pasterns 🤣

He’s got the big eventers stable and I’ve decided it’s not in his best interests to go back to stud and run ferel. But will just do a little bit in hand for a while I think.


----------



## TheMule (14 June 2020)

ihatework said:



			Well the 4yo twerp passed his vet MOT and came back from boarding school yesterday. Lovely to have some time this summer to play about with him.

Definitely the right time for a break though, he’s gone up behind and looks a complete cut ‘n’shut at the moment 😱 I’m going to have to shut my eyes for a bit and I’m rather alarmed at the length of his front pasterns 🤣

He’s got the big eventers stable and I’ve decided it’s not in his best interests to go back to stud and run ferel. But will just do a little bit in hand for a while I think.

View attachment 49778

Click to expand...

Maybe her has just saved all his growing for now and he will end up being appropriately sized after all?! He's looking well though


----------



## ihatework (14 June 2020)

TheMule said:



			Maybe her has just saved all his growing for now and he will end up being appropriately sized after all?! He's looking well though
		
Click to expand...

One can hope! 
If you are over this way seeing H give me a shout and you can have a sit!!


----------



## lannerch (14 June 2020)

I think he’s definitely growing looks bum high , warmbloods are notoriously slow at growing and going by my lady do it in spurts and then nothing for months then off they go again, have you done the string test point of shoulder to back of knee then shoulder to withers ? Looks very well though and very handsome.


----------



## palo1 (17 June 2020)

Urgh - I have hit a frustrating 'moment'!!  My mare Alw has been fabulous and doesn't say no to any request BUT it is evident after a little bit more work that she really is quite unbalanced - she will work on either rein in w/t/c but struggles to balance herself and falls on the forehand terribly easily, especially on the left rein.  She prefers to motorbike round corners in canter etc and cannot for the life of her concentrate on speed above trot and direction simultaneously under saddle unless there is a very clear track.  I know this is absolutely to be expected actually and she is bum high again so it's not at all astonishing to see how unbalanced/lumbering she can be bless her. 

I am not in any hurry either and know of lots of strategies to help her (transitions, transitions, transitions, changes in the pace etc, poles, patterns et al) it's just that I keep seeing how much more balanced/well-organised other 4 year olds are - especially those that are being produced for specific competitive lives and it just makes me realise how much work I have to do and how much her cob body is working against lightness and balance at this point. I do remember my older horse being incredibly unbalanced at the same age though he is a very refined sort so never actually obviously lumbered along on the forehand in quite the same way!!! I think too I have realised that Alw is not and may not be ready for some time for some of the things I thought we might try this summer and I am wondering how everyone else with 4 year olds ever achieves anything that looks/feels half way toward 'harmonious', supple or 'easy' ?   I am laughing as I type too as I did set out to buy a cob and a cob I have got.  So that's good then!!  Does everyone have these moments ?


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 June 2020)

why not just do lots of hacking, find as many hills as possible and different ground, she is still very young and if bum high will find work in the school very hard.  i only hacked mine when she was 4 and only cantered a few times as she was unbalanced. i used to try and canter up hills to naturally lighten the front and build up the back end.  why not forget cantering in the school for now and just concentrate on walk and trot and transitions..


----------



## palo1 (17 June 2020)

Thanks splashgirl45 - this is exactly what I will be doing and do usually do with 4 year olds and we have lots of lovely hills and varying terrain here.  She just looks so big and strong that I mistakenly thought she would find things a little easier. But we will hack on!!  And I will probably aim to do tiny bits at home in the field in walk and trot only.  I just had a moment of envy looking at super-duper athletic 4 year olds doing all sorts of things that would be basically impossible for us atm.  I know the reality that young horses vary enormously and that personally I have no wish to hurry the development/growing up!  It was just a 'moment'!!


----------



## Ouch05 (18 June 2020)

May I join in please. This is my 3.5 year old WB Edward. Backed gentle at three now long reined once a week and hacked in walk and a little trot round the farm.
We have been in the school and walked poles and some trot work but nothing more.
He is now turned away from ridden work for four months.
He will still come in for grooming and manners plus in hand walking over poles.

He is a kind boy but very jumpy in the barn but very brave out in hand or hacking.
I’m struggling with knowing where to start non the roads as we have no quiet ones round us.


----------



## TheMule (18 June 2020)

Ouch05 said:



			May I join in please. This is my 3.5 year old WB Edward. Backed gentle at three now long reined once a week and hacked in walk and a little trot round the farm.
We have been in the school and walked poles and some trot work but nothing more.
He is now turned away from ridden work for four months.
He will still come in for grooming and manners plus in hand walking over poles.

He is a kind boy but very jumpy in the barn but very brave out in hand or hacking.
I’m struggling with knowing where to start non the roads as we have no quiet ones round us.
	View attachment 50115

Click to expand...

Just my sort of a horse- he is gorgeous!
How is he bred? Sounds like he's having a lovely start in life


----------



## palo1 (18 June 2020)

Ouch05 said:



			May I join in please. This is my 3.5 year old WB Edward. Backed gentle at three now long reined once a week and hacked in walk and a little trot round the farm.
We have been in the school and walked poles and some trot work but nothing more.
He is now turned away from ridden work for four months.
He will still come in for grooming and manners plus in hand walking over poles.

He is a kind boy but very jumpy in the barn but very brave out in hand or hacking.
I’m struggling with knowing where to start non the roads as we have no quiet ones round us.
	View attachment 50115

Click to expand...

What a lovely chap!  I have no words of advice about where to start if you have no quiet roads but I think it is really handy to think about what you CAN do and what sort of life you are aiming for him to have.  Everyone has their own priorities and ideas about what young horses should be doing but only you know what will actually work.  If the roads are difficult for him, could you wait a bit till he is more confident and then box up to go hacking?  In any case if he is having a break now there is no worry imminently!


----------



## Ouch05 (18 June 2020)

TheMule said:



			Just my sort of a horse- he is gorgeous!
How is he bred? Sounds like he's having a lovely start in life
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.
He is home breed by my yard owner Georgie boy out of slindonlady and dexter Iv, Dam floryte from burqgraff bloodlines.

I not a show jumper but I believe he is bloodlines are jumping, I wan wanting a dressage horse who hacks and will pop a little jump.

I was there the day he was born and have always wanted him then last year the yard owner offered him to me. I know all his brothers and sister they have all made 17 h I am hoping for 16 currently stood at 15.2


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 June 2020)

lovely boy,  is there anyone on your yard who hacks out on the local roads so you could lead him in hand with them to give him an idea of roads...how about going out very early on a sunday morning, 5.30 ish ,hopefully the roads shouldnt be too bad then..


----------



## Ouch05 (18 June 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			lovely boy,  is there anyone on your yard who hacks out on the local roads so you could lead him in hand with them to give him an idea of roads...how about going out very early on a sunday morning, 5.30 ish ,hopefully the roads shouldnt be too bad then..
		
Click to expand...

i going away for four months now but on my return that will be the plan just need to find someone


----------



## lannerch (19 June 2020)

Well my lightly backing of the golden girl has had a step back, luckily the livery she is at is run by my friend (  who has also been lightly schooling her ) is a true horseman who noticed that one of her  stifleS didn’t look quite right ( I couldn’t see it ) so he took her to see the vet Peter Schofield ( a top vet ) she had xrays , that showed the cartilage on the stifles is I think he said a bit fuzzy , he said as we had caught it early she needs 6 months off in a field and it’s about 80% likely to correct itself otherwise the worst case is she would need an operation so 🤞, happily as I am now a member of this club I can in the mean time follow your progress on your lovely youngsters . Ouch05 love yours to .


----------



## TheMule (19 June 2020)

lannerch said:



			Well my lightly backing of the golden girl has had a step back, luckily the livery she is at is run by my friend (  who has also been lightly schooling her ) is a true horseman who noticed that one of her  stifleS didn’t look quite right ( I couldn’t see it ) so he took her to see the vet Peter Schofield ( a top vet ) she had xrays , that showed the cartilage on the stifles is I think he said a bit fuzzy , he said as we had caught it early she needs 6 months off in a field and it’s about 80% likely to correct itself otherwise the worst case is she would need an operation so 🤞, happily as I am now a member of this club I can in the mean time follow your progress on your lovely youngsters . Ouch05 love yours to .
		
Click to expand...

Oh no! What a shame, though it sounds like it has been caught early and 6 months at this age will do no harm. Fingers crossed it all sorts itself out


----------



## lannerch (19 June 2020)

TheMule said:



			Oh no! What a shame, though it sounds like it has been caught early and 6 months at this age will do no harm. Fingers crossed it all sorts itself out
		
Click to expand...

Exactly and the little she has done she has done so well so a break will do her a lot of good . Thanks 😊 xx


----------



## Marigold4 (20 June 2020)

Can I join the club please with just turned 4, Otto. Started last month sitting on him bareback, then introduced treeless saddle. Now riding him for 10 mins a day in a small school, walking, turning, stopping all now going quite well. First few trots last week, just a few steps because school is so small. Off to a bigger school next week where I will lunge him with another rider on top. This will be a massive test for him, to go somewhere else and unfamiliar rider but she's been here a couple of times to meet him and ride him here first. I'm hoping to borrow a pony to tie up in the school so he's not alone. Fingers crossed he stays chilled.


----------



## ihatework (20 June 2020)

I’m feeling the love for mine. He has settled into busy DIY life brilliantly and has been superb to work with this week. I’m going to tentatively remove the twat title, famous last words 😜


----------



## lannerch (20 June 2020)

Marigold4 said:



			Can I join the club please with just turned 4, Otto. Started last month sitting on him bareback, then introduced treeless saddle. Now riding him for 10 mins a day in a small school, walking, turning, stopping all now going quite well. First few trots last week, just a few steps because school is so small. Off to a bigger school next week where I will lunge him with another rider on top. This will be a massive test for him, to go somewhere else and unfamiliar rider but she's been here a couple of times to meet him and ride him here first. I'm hoping to borrow a pony to tie up in the school so he's not alone. Fingers crossed he stays chilled.

View attachment 50281

Click to expand...

Another golden baby to follow love him but I am gold biased lol ❤️


----------



## Cherryblossom (20 June 2020)

Oh Lannerch that’s gutting! She’s such a lovely girl; I hope she comes right for you.

I’m only really starting with my girl. Bought her a month ago and her near hind was starting to crack as it was so long, so almost all our groundwork was initially geared towards getting her to accept the farrier. In the end he was able to trim it but not rasp it, so we still need to keep working on it, but we’ve bought a bit of time. 

I got her out in the arena today and just did some work teaching her to move off pressure. She did really well and by the end was walking nicely, backing up and moving her hindquarters round for me with no drama.


----------



## lannerch (20 June 2020)

Cherryblossom said:



			Oh Lannerch that’s gutting! She’s such a lovely girl; I hope she comes right for you.

I’m only really starting with my girl. Bought her a month ago and her near hind was starting to crack as it was so long, so almost all our groundwork was initially geared towards getting her to accept the farrier. In the end he was able to trim it but not rasp it, so we still need to keep working on it, but we’ve bought a bit of time.

I got her out in the arena today and just did some work teaching her to move off pressure. She did really well and by the end was walking nicely, backing up and moving her hindquarters round for me with no drama.
		
Click to expand...

Another one I love 💓again very biased , Also love doing halter work myself it’s the basis of everything personally I love Richard maxwell and his methods .
thanks for your kind words


----------



## Cherryblossom (20 June 2020)

lannerch said:



			Another one I love 💓again very biased , Also love doing halter work myself it’s the basis of everything personally I love Richard maxwell and his methods .
thanks for your kind words
		
Click to expand...

There’s definitely a collection of nice buckskins on here! 

I bought the Richard Maxwell book after a recommendation here, and absolutely love it. It’s not super in depth, but having bought a fairly unhandled youngster, his techniques for teaching tying up have very quickly helped Poppy learn what is expected.


----------



## lannerch (21 June 2020)

Cherryblossom said:



			There’s definitely a collection of nice buckskins on here!

I bought the Richard Maxwell book after a recommendation here, and absolutely love it. It’s not super in depth, but having bought a fairly unhandled youngster, his techniques for teaching tying up have very quickly helped Poppy learn what is expected.
		
Click to expand...

Are you a member of his Facebook group Richard maxwell horse trainer , he gives lots of free advice there and videos as well as money off  his official videos, I have the backing a horse ones which are excellent  . I posted a video of Layla on there and he was so kind in correcting what I was doing wrong .


----------



## Cherryblossom (21 June 2020)

That’s my morning entertainment sorted then! Off to check it out now!


----------



## MarvelVillis (23 June 2020)

Love seeing everyone's youngsters - they're all so gorgeous. Just wanted to join in and introduce my rising 3 year old WBxTB called Marvel. He's my first youngster and has been a complete joy to own. I bought him a couple of days after his 2nd birthday and he'll be 3 in August. Since I bought him we've overcome his farrier fear (with thanks to my amazingly patient farrier), got him used to a bridle/bit/roller and have recently started to introduce him to long reining in the past couple of months, which he has taken to really well. As he's an August baby, I'm planning on continuing to long rein him until his 4th birthday, have him lightly backed, then turned away for winter and brought back into work the following year. I'm conscious of taking things really slowly with him given he's half WB. He was a bit bum high when I bought him and hasn't done a lot of height growing in his 2nd year, so am expecting a growth spurt in his 3rd year. His Dad was 16.2hh and his Mum was 15hh so expecting him to end up somewhere in the middle (I'll be very happy if he doesn't grow to 16.2hh as I'm only 5 ft 4)

I love this first photo of him as I think he looks like a Mule


----------



## Alibear (24 June 2020)

Amber's 4 so at the older age for this thread. She's happilly working in the arean at w/t/c for short periods of time and the occasional hack out in company and everything is going fine.   She was backed last year, had some time off and has been back in work for most of this year.  So on Saturday I got my first ride   She's soft, supple, responsive, calm and confident, everthing I could have hoped for.


----------



## ihatework (24 June 2020)

She’s a lovely mare Alibear


----------



## TheMule (24 June 2020)

MarvelVillis said:



			Love seeing everyone's youngsters - they're all so gorgeous. Just wanted to join in and introduce my rising 3 year old WBxTB called Marvel. He's my first youngster and has been a complete joy to own. I bought him a couple of days after his 2nd birthday and he'll be 3 in August. Since I bought him we've overcome his farrier fear (with thanks to my amazingly patient farrier), got him used to a bridle/bit/roller and have recently started to introduce him to long reining in the past couple of months, which he has taken to really well. As he's an August baby, I'm planning on continuing to long rein him until his 4th birthday, have him lightly backed, then turned away for winter and brought back into work the following year. I'm conscious of taking things really slowly with him given he's half WB. He was a bit bum high when I bought him and hasn't done a lot of height growing in his 2nd year, so am expecting a growth spurt in his 3rd year. His Dad was 16.2hh and his Mum was 15hh so expecting him to end up somewhere in the middle (I'll be very happy if he doesn't grow to 16.2hh as I'm only 5 ft 4)

I love this first photo of him as I think he looks like a Mule 

View attachment 50478

View attachment 50479

Click to expand...

What a sweet looking horse. Luckily it's not considered offensive round here to compare to a mule 😉


----------



## TheMule (24 June 2020)

Alibear said:



			Amber's 4 so at the older age for this thread. She's happilly working in the arean at w/t/c for short periods of time and the occasional hack out in company and everything is going fine.   She was backed last year, had some time off and has been back in work for most of this year.  So on Saturday I got my first ride   She's soft, supple, responsive, calm and confident, everthing I could have hoped for.
View attachment 50539

View attachment 50540

Click to expand...

She is really nice, great colour too!


----------



## lannerch (24 June 2020)

TheMule said:



			She is really nice, great colour too!
		
Click to expand...

A different kind of golden , love her to ❤️


----------



## palo1 (27 June 2020)

This week we have been working on our walk work.  Everything and anything as long as it's in walk!!  Alw's trot has improved hugely in the last couple of months and canter isn't hugely important for me atm BUT we have indications of my pet hate - excited/tired jig jogging in walk...so walking properly has been the order of the day.   Improving thankfully but it is interesting to see how small shifts in my position can help or hinder the really good walk that she can do.  The focus on walk with half and full halts has also made it easier to keep gently improving the leg yield on both reins.  Really happy today!!    Next week I am hoping to include more transitions between walk and halt - this week has been about trying to establish a bit more rhythm and consistency in walk so I have just kept on going!


----------



## palo1 (29 June 2020)

First little trip away from home in the trailer yesterday   Just 10 minutes down the road to hack out with a friend that Alw is familiar with on a a route that was in large part new so a really good compromise.  All went really well - no issues loading/unloading/re-loading and though a bit anxious she chilled really quickly and all went as planned.  Another tick on the list!!


----------



## rara007 (29 June 2020)

Little late to the party. Lottie arrived 5am Thursday so we’ve had a weekend of ‘where are we up to’. She was 3 in April, bang on 153cm at the moment.
We’re done arriving: 
	

Turning out with 1 friend 


turning out with 2 friends 


bridling


plonking a saddle on the back


lunging (work in progress!) 


and wearing a roller and trotting up 



We also did a little long reining but I was lazy and used the lunge lines as reins and they were too heavy for her so we aborted that.
Hoping to get up to riding her a few time’s and long reining round the field before taking a step back to eating and growing


----------



## lannerch (29 June 2020)

Lily is stunning , looks like she’s also being a very good girl. Suspect she’s got some growing to do to . Love her


----------



## TheMule (29 June 2020)

Great to have another on board and she's lovely! How is she bred?


----------



## rara007 (29 June 2020)

She’s by Validos Highlight a German riding pony sire out of a Riccio (florestan x Rubinstein) horse mare


----------



## TheMule (2 July 2020)

I haven’t updated for a while because the babies have just been busy decorating the field, but I'm on holiday now so work recommences next week. I gave them a loose jump today and the mule outshone the jumping bred horse (again!)








I'm going to try and do Nova's futurity filming next week but it's a bit tricky trying to borrow helpers and catching a time when it's sunny but not too sunny. The list of what you have to film is extensive, I think it might take more than one go!


----------



## lannerch (2 July 2020)

Wow they both can jump but the mule looks a future star, are mules allowed bsja ?


----------



## TheMule (2 July 2020)

lannerch said:



			Wow they both can jump but the mule looks a future star, are mules allowed bsja ?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet..... maybe she will change things?!


----------



## Northern (2 July 2020)

I can join this thread now  Love following progress of all your lovely youngsters 

This is Bella, she is a rising 3 (in Feb) WB filly who arrived a few weeks ago. I suspect she will finish up over 16hh! She is by a stallion called Bellario (Belissimo M) from a Capone I mare, I am hoping she will be a nice eventer in time for me!

So far she has settled in and has learnt to pick up her feet somewhat reliably, she let me rasp them the day after she arrived which was a nice bonus. I am at the point now where I think she will be reasonably behaved for the farrier, shall see! She has also politely walked out with me around the property, walked in a dam, learnt not to barge her shoulder at me, learnt to stand tied and is learning not to nip (this will take some time for her to work out ). She lives at a big livery yard so lots to cope with, riders, cars, trucks and galloping herds. I am hoping to introduce the roller to her in the next few weeks so I can make a start long reining. She is already tolerant of ropes around her hocks and yields nicely, so won't be a stretch for her I think. She's my first unbroken youngster, so will be an interesting and challenging journey with her. I hope I can mold her into the ideal riding horse for myself


----------



## lannerch (2 July 2020)

Congratulations northern she looks lovely and I bet she can move! Also like my lady I suspect she’s still got a lot of growing to do . ❤️


----------



## daffy44 (2 July 2020)

rara007 said:



			She’s by Validos Highlight a German riding pony sire out of a Riccio (florestan x Rubinstein) horse mare 

Click to expand...

I know a mare who is the half sibling to Validos Highlight, and she is the most amazing mare in every way, so I hope your mare will be equally wonderful.

TM, I think your mule is going to change several rules jumping like that, outstanding!!!


----------



## TheMule (2 July 2020)

Northern said:



			I can join this thread now  Love following progress of all your lovely youngsters 

This is Bella, she is a rising 3 (in Feb) WB filly who arrived a few weeks ago. I suspect she will finish up over 16hh! She is by a stallion called Bellario (Belissimo M) from a Capone I mare, I am hoping she will be a nice eventer in time for me!

So far she has settled in and has learnt to pick up her feet somewhat reliably, she let me rasp them the day after she arrived which was a nice bonus. I am at the point now where I think she will be reasonably behaved for the farrier, shall see! She has also politely walked out with me around the property, walked in a dam, learnt not to barge her shoulder at me, learnt to stand tied and is learning not to nip (this will take some time for her to work out ). She lives at a big livery yard so lots to cope with, riders, cars, trucks and galloping herds. I am hoping to introduce the roller to her in the next few weeks so I can make a start long reining. She is already tolerant of ropes around her hocks and yields nicely, so won't be a stretch for her I think. She's my first unbroken youngster, so will be an interesting and challenging journey with her. I hope I can mold her into the ideal riding horse for myself 

View attachment 50999

Click to expand...

She looks a sweetie. I like the Belissimos and nice jumping lines on the other side, should do the eventing job!


----------



## TheMule (2 July 2020)

daffy44 said:



			TM, I think your mule is going to change several rules jumping like that, outstanding!!!
		
Click to expand...

I hope so- she is a lot more talented than the average BE80 horse I see!


----------



## daffy44 (2 July 2020)

TheMule said:



			I hope so- she is a lot more talented than the average BE80 horse I see!
		
Click to expand...


Thats for sure!!!


----------



## lannerch (3 July 2020)

TheMule said:



			I hope so- she is a lot more talented than the average BE80 horse I see!
		
Click to expand...

Someone is already trying to change the rules , must have seen the mule https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/new...der-campaigns-for-mules-in-showjumping-718558


----------



## Northern (3 July 2020)

lannerch said:



			Congratulations northern she looks lovely and I bet she can move! Also like my lady I suspect she’s still got a lot of growing to do . ❤️
		
Click to expand...

She's certainly going to be very different in movement to my TBs  She already has a cracking balanced canter going in the field, good start!


----------



## palo1 (4 July 2020)

Wow - all of these sporting youngsters look fabulous!   Very exciting new horse rara007!    Quiet week for us; saddle fitter arrived and sadly declared that my faithful old Humprheys and Swain saddle doesn't fit Alw any more and that we should find an alternative.  A bit uncertain in which direction to head now but I really trust the saddle fitter even if she did have the temerity to suggest a M2M saddle as well as an equicore band   No way can I run to both and could only really even consider a M2M saddle for Alw if I was convinced it would last absolutely ages.  Having scrimped and saved for a Harry Dabbs M2M for my spotted gent (which is wonderful and completely spoils me for anything else) I know what a difference that can make but now is probably not the right time.  Anyway I can't afford it. And I don't want to afford equicore bands so will have to think up and practice more polework in hand etc etc!!!   

I am hoping to hack out tomorrow quietly but of course I am now mindful that my saddle is probably not the best fit...Ho hum.  A very whizzy, rather irritable in hand session today - Alw was yelling her head off for her mates and either gave every pole on the ground about 4 foot or virtually fell over them.  Just as I was convinced that actually she is irretrievably badly made/badly broken, she gave me 2 sets of nice work in each direction, huffed in my face and we both went on strike.   It was bad luck that just after the moment I gave out my final teeny piece of carrot, she offered me the most lovely square halt (we have been working on that).  I did give her loads of praise and then let her go free. Which she did at top speed     Not brilliant today but not entirely awful either.  We just need to keep plugging away at transitions, half halts, pole work etc etc - I am trying to find every which way to encourage her to work more correctly but it is quite hard work for both of us.  Very tempted just to head straight for circus tricks actually...she likes doing those!!


----------



## daffy44 (4 July 2020)

Palo, I have to ask, is Alw short for something, or is it her name, and if it is, how do you pronounce it?  I keep trying to say it in my head and failing miserably!


----------



## palo1 (4 July 2020)

daffy44 said:



			Palo, I have to ask, is Alw short for something, or is it her name, and if it is, how do you pronounce it?  I keep trying to say it in my head and failing miserably![/QUOT

Deleted as posted twice - doh!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## palo1 (4 July 2020)

daffy44 said:



			Palo, I have to ask, is Alw short for something, or is it her name, and if it is, how do you pronounce it?  I keep trying to say it in my head and failing miserably!
		
Click to expand...

Aw, Daffy44 thanks for asking this - Alw is Welsh for the word 'Call or Song' (it doesn't quite work in translation but think pleasant, harmonious sound sort of thing!!!) and is pronounced Aloo - but with a pronounced w at the end (Aloow/Aluw etc). Handily enough this is also the Hindi word for potato which is also quite apt.   I often wonder what people think of it as a name but I think it is very sweet and thankfully is MUCH easier than some of the stud's names    We don't terribly go in for stable names here so it helps to have something that is a proper name that we can all cope with


----------



## daffy44 (4 July 2020)

palo1 said:



			Aw, Daffy44 thanks for asking this - Alw is Welsh for the word 'Call or Song' (it doesn't quite work in translation but think pleasant, harmonious sound sort of thing!!!) and is pronounced Aloo - but with a pronounced w at the end (Aloow/Aluw etc). Handily enough this is also the Hindi word for potato which is also quite apt.   I often wonder what people think of it as a name but I think it is very sweet and thankfully is MUCH easier than some of the stud's names    We don't terribly go in for stable names here so it helps to have something that is a proper name that we can all cope with 

Click to expand...

Thats brilliant!  Thank you Palo, I was really struggling to know how to pronouce Alw, but now it all makes sense, and thats a lovely name.


----------



## TheMule (4 July 2020)

Nova did part 1 of his futurity filming today and mostly gave a very good display of his athletic bucking! Hopefully it's good enough to use, but I find it very difficult to judge at home when they don’t have that extra adrenaline and sparkle
This was him today, looking more like a fat show hunter than sport horse 😳


----------



## rara007 (4 July 2020)

We have been for our first ‘hack’


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 July 2020)

all of the youngsters on here are lovely,  hope you all continue to have fun with them, as i have given up it is so nice to see what you are all doing, brings back great memories for me....please keep posting


----------



## Cherryblossom (4 July 2020)

Bah! Who’d have horses? Poppy the Pillock decided to show how little jumping ability she has today by trying to hop a fence. Both the fence and her leg are now wrecked. Got the vet out but she wasn’t happy to knock her out in the yard and as the cut was over a joint I had to take her to a different vet almost an hour away. After a good washout, he’s happy it isn’t into joint or tendon, but it’s going to be fun keeping a horse who wasn’t ever handled until 8 weeks ago on box rest. Pic of her stoner face as it’s cuter than the wound!


----------



## TheMule (5 July 2020)

Cherryblossom said:



			Bah! Who’d have horses? Poppy the Pillock decided to show how little jumping ability she has today by trying to hop a fence. Both the fence and her leg are now wrecked. Got the vet out but she wasn’t happy to knock her out in the yard and as the cut was over a joint I had to take her to a different vet almost an hour away. After a good washout, he’s happy it isn’t into joint or tendon, but it’s going to be fun keeping a horse who wasn’t ever handled until 8 weeks ago on box rest. Pic of her stoner face as it’s cuter than the wound!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no! That's my absolute nightmare- I can’t imagine how stressful the journey was. How long does she need to box rest for?


----------



## lannerch (5 July 2020)

Well on the plus point she’s going to be well handled when the box rest is over . 
how worrying and infuriating for you cherry blossom glad to hear it sounds not as bad as they first feared to. Time is a great healer although poppy is going to hate every minute. Hope she’s not to much trouble and it heals quick , bet she has a nice vets bill to 😱


----------



## Cherryblossom (5 July 2020)

TheMule said:



			Oh no! That's my absolute nightmare- I can’t imagine how stressful the journey was. How long does she need to box rest for?
		
Click to expand...

Two weeks!  Thankfully the vet has put on a dressing that *should* last two weeks, because our work on letting her back legs be handled has been very slow progress. I’m going to have to try and change that before the dressing has to come off.
I think must’ve had some kind of premonition about it. Bought one of those trickle feeder balls yesterday morning!


----------



## palo1 (5 July 2020)

Cherryblossom said:



			Two weeks!  Thankfully the vet has put on a dressing that *should* last two weeks, because our work on letting her back legs be handled has been very slow progress. I’m going to have to try and change that before the dressing has to come off.
I think must’ve had some kind of premonition about it. Bought one of those trickle feeder balls yesterday morning!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no!  How incredibly stressful and frustrating for you Cherryblossom   BUT as others have said, she will be very well handled and accustomed to being stabled at the end of this.  Hope she heals quickly now.


----------



## j1ffy (5 July 2020)

Cherryblossom said:



			Bah! Who’d have horses? Poppy the Pillock decided to show how little jumping ability she has today by trying to hop a fence. Both the fence and her leg are now wrecked. Got the vet out but she wasn’t happy to knock her out in the yard and as the cut was over a joint I had to take her to a different vet almost an hour away. After a good washout, he’s happy it isn’t into joint or tendon, but it’s going to be fun keeping a horse who wasn’t ever handled until 8 weeks ago on box rest. Pic of her stoner face as it’s cuter than the wound!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no! I’m sure she’ll cope ok and you’ll get plenty of handling practice in, on the plus side...


----------



## j1ffy (8 July 2020)

Chilli continues to do well in Spain. I've actually managed to book a trip there in September, hopefully to coincide with sending him home. Here's a little video of him from this morning (it's nice to know what the view will look like...!) and a photo of him cantering. The photo looks lovely but being a 3yo there are also plenty of wobbly moments, the joy of internet forums is I only need to share the good ones


----------



## Michen (8 July 2020)

j1ffy said:



			Chilli continues to do well in Spain. I've actually managed to book a trip there in September, hopefully to coincide with sending him home. Here's a little video of him from this morning (it's nice to know what the view will look like...!) and a photo of him cantering. The photo looks lovely but being a 3yo there are also plenty of wobbly moments, the joy of internet forums is I only need to share the good ones 






View attachment 51359

Click to expand...

He's absolutely gorgeous! Really beautiful. I don't think my horse has ever sounded that out of breath even after an XC course- feel like he has never bloody worked now lol!


----------



## j1ffy (8 July 2020)

Michen said:



			He's absolutely gorgeous! Really beautiful. I don't think my horse has ever sounded that out of breath even after an XC course- feel like he has never bloody worked now lol!
		
Click to expand...

The horse isn't out of breath, he does the odd gentle snort, but the rider is breathing hard (I think the effort of filming and riding is a bit much ) and his clothes are rustling! All the youngsters do very short sessions and def don't get over-worked.

And thank you, I think he's gorgeous. Missing him loads, I should have been out to visit twice already  Still, can't complain given the challenges and suffering that this virus has brought to millions of other people.


----------



## Michen (8 July 2020)

Michen said:



			He's absolutely gorgeous! Really beautiful. I don't think my horse has ever sounded that out of breath even after an XC course- feel like he has never bloody worked now lol!
		
Click to expand...


I can hear the rider breathing and the horse out of breath, he does lots of little snorts along with the odd bigger one so it matches up. Wasn't a criticism, hotter climate etc and my 4yr old could do with getting a bit out of breath frankly and losing a few pounds!


----------



## j1ffy (8 July 2020)

Michen said:



			I can hear the rider breathing and the horse out of breath, he does lots of little snorts along with the odd bigger one so it matches up. Wasn't a criticism, hotter climate etc and my 4yr old could do with getting a bit out of breath frankly and losing a few pounds!
		
Click to expand...

I'm probably a bit over-sensitive as I try to navigate a path between competitive friends (particularly in Spain) who back horses at 2.5 years and pretty much have them in full work from then on (and therefore think I'm a bunny hugger), and those who say I shouldn't have had him backed until he's 6   It's a minefield! I've stopped putting things about him on social media as someone always gets offended


----------



## lannerch (8 July 2020)

Love his very supple bending neck , he’s going to be amazing , people do love to judge on social media and their way is always the right way lol Agree you have to learn to ignore.


----------



## j1ffy (8 July 2020)

lannerch said:



			Love his very supple bending neck , he’s going to be amazing , people do love to judge on social media and their way is always the right way lol Agree you have to learn to ignore.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I've been pleased to see that (like his uncle, who I competed to Medium dressage) he has a tendency to poke his nose rather than curl up like many PREs. I think it's a lot easier to get a correct way of going when they want to push the nose out but, like you say, he looks nicely supple too. Hopefully we can avoid any freak neck-damaging field accidents, which is how his uncle developed issues that led to me retiring him last year


----------



## Cherryblossom (8 July 2020)

j1ffy said:



			Chilli continues to do well in Spain. I've actually managed to book a trip there in September, hopefully to coincide with sending him home. Here's a little video of him from this morning (it's nice to know what the view will look like...!) and a photo of him cantering. The photo looks lovely but being a 3yo there are also plenty of wobbly moments, the joy of internet forums is I only need to share the good ones 






View attachment 51359

Click to expand...

What an absolutely beautiful horse; he is going to be a superstar! Is he naturally very uphill?


----------



## ihatework (8 July 2020)

He looks looks lovely Jiffy!
And fingers crossed for speedy recovery for those with broken or self harming ones!

Mine has been reasonably quiet, lots of pony patting, letting the front end catch up with the back end. I’ve found a cracking local young event rider to come and do a bit with him from mine (until my pregnant friend foals) so he will be ramping back up again soon.


----------



## j1ffy (8 July 2020)

Cherryblossom said:



			What an absolutely beautiful horse; he is going to be a superstar! Is he naturally very uphill?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I wouldn't say he's very uphill, he's correct rather than flashy in his movement but his canter is lovely - very off-the-ground for a Spanish. He has a lot of knee-action but is straight with no dishing, so I think his trot will develop nicely over the years. I'm pleased that I've ended up with a big SJ-bred warmblood on loan this year as it means I'm used to a big canter now!


----------



## Northern (8 July 2020)

Wee Bella wore the roller for the first time today 
She was more interested in the fact that horses were being led in a row some distance away 
Attention returned to me after asking for a few basic "move your feet" exercises.
She definitely didn't care much about it at all, she would take the saddle blanket and wave it around if it were up to her!


----------



## j1ffy (8 July 2020)

Northern said:



			Wee Bella wore the roller for the first time today 
She was more interested in the fact that horses were being led in a row some distance away 
Attention returned to me after asking for a few basic "move your feet" exercises.
She definitely didn't care much about it at all, she would take the saddle blanket and wave it around if it were up to her!
		
Click to expand...

Ah bless her! She has the sweetest face.


----------



## Marigold4 (8 July 2020)

Otto update - he continues to progress - very slowly! Here he is trying out his Equine Fusion boots ready for more adventurous hacking on our flinty local tracks. Very impressed with him at the weekend when I rode him in a full-blown gale in an open field for the first time. Good as gold. We've also been out a few times to a local sand school for short sessions in walk and trot. He's very forward but not at all silly. Just wants to get on with it. Thanks to his groundwork, he learnt a ridden turn on the forehand at his first attempt. A smart little cookie!


----------



## TheMule (8 July 2020)

It's so lovely to see so many lovely young horses and all making progress. Mine has decided to grow and has gone a bit weak behind so I'm trying to forget about him for a bit. I really noticed it when doing his filming so that was a useful exercise and hopefully we can try again in 6 weeks. Planning on getting back on the mule in another couple of weeks time though!


----------



## rara007 (8 July 2020)

So we’ve hit something she really doesn’t like rather than is just green to- ropes/reins behind the left hind leg. Right not perfect but gets over it- left we were still performing about at the end of today’s session. A tricky balance between ignoring it, telling her off for being ridiculous, keeping her safe and keeping her happy. TBC...


----------



## PatchyBabyHorse (9 July 2020)

Can I join please!?

This is my 15hh 4 year old from Ireland, bought unseen 3 weeks ago. He’s very sweet but have just discovered that he paces today 😭🤦🏻‍♀️🙄 however I’m hoping we can overcome this!

Aim is BE grassroots. 

I’ll have a look through the thread now 

(Ps I’ve been here over 10 years but as I’m posting pictures I’ve got a fresh new look 😂)


----------



## palo1 (9 July 2020)

j1ffy said:



			Chilli continues to do well in Spain. I've actually managed to book a trip there in September, hopefully to coincide with sending him home. Here's a little video of him from this morning (it's nice to know what the view will look like...!) and a photo of him cantering. The photo looks lovely but being a 3yo there are also plenty of wobbly moments, the joy of internet forums is I only need to share the good ones 






View attachment 51359

Click to expand...

He is truly stunning! How exciting for you to soon see and feel the progress in person.  Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Marigold4 (9 July 2020)

And we can canter! Wasn't looking for it, but he offered it, so off we went. Very calm and balanced, and happy to come back to trot when asked. Did it again x 3. Super happy!


----------



## palo1 (10 July 2020)

Lovely young horses!!  Having a bit of an epic saddle fail with Alw at the moment but yesterday I hopped on to a sheepskin numnah with surcingle and tootled off up the road (son with me in case of trouble  ) Alw felt so much nicer which is good but a bit sad that her saddle has been enough to make a negative difference.  She hasn't complained one little bit about it either so I am thankful that I decided that she just wasn't moving well enough and started to investigate. I do use body workers etc but always try to sort things with 'correct' work but in this instance I am grateful to my saddle fitter who suggested a body worker who has already helped.  It will be a process of experimentation now to find a saddle that works nicely but in the meantime a lovely CL sheepskin pad is on the way for little bits of stirrup-less riding.   It's fun to try new stuff.   I am hopeful it will be good for my lower leg position...


----------



## rara007 (10 July 2020)

More baby steps  the levitation is Re. The line on her outside hind! She has just come into season so that may be related, or she might just not like it...! I’m sure we’ll get there- quite crucial for future life!


----------



## DabDab (10 July 2020)

Ah, silly lady getting herself in a fuss R, my gelding was funny about a line behind when he was young (well, I say young, about 6ish), and he did get over it fairly quickly from memory.

Little pudding pony has not been doing much, just 2-3 times a week, a school and a pootle out. We have a passable baby leg yield and walk, trot canter. Canter transitions are a bit messy - I think I'm struggling to get the right trot speed/rhythm to get it any better atm, she has quite a lot of trot gears and haven't consistently found the right one yet. Must crack on with loading practice, I have been neglectful with doing it so far in her life 🙈

Sorry, no pics, will try to get one over the weekend


----------



## ycbm (10 July 2020)

I can't really join in because my newly backed 'baby' is 7 already,  but my goodness she was hot hot hot when I first got on today! 

Loving reading your stories (not yours,  CB!)
.


----------



## ycbm (10 July 2020)

Michen said:



			He's absolutely gorgeous! Really beautiful. I don't think my horse has ever sounded that out of breath even after an XC course- feel like he has never bloody worked now lol!
		
Click to expand...


My PRE is a very heavy breather, it might be a breed thing?
.


----------



## neddy man (10 July 2020)

Just for mule------ there are 2 yearling mules for sale in H&H this week.


----------



## Michen (10 July 2020)

ycbm said:



			My PRE is a very heavy breather, it might be a breed thing?
.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe! I did spend 2 years on a Lusitano stud farm and never had one breath like that unless they had been absolutely belting around the field. Different breed enough I know!

Again, wasn’t a criticism, was just surprised to hear as genuinely have never had a horse that out of breath even after low level eventing or a hectic line hunting. That said, Bear could do with being that out of breath!!!


----------



## ycbm (10 July 2020)

I'm just hoping mine does it because of tension,  if not she'll be in for a wind op!
.


----------



## FrostKitten (11 July 2020)

Here's my (new) lovely 4YO mare, not posting a full-body picture right now as she's just come off a low grass paddock from losing her foal back in May and is understandably underweight. Needs a good foot rebalance and a lot of groundwork but hoping to have her backed in the next few months with support from my amazing Livery.


----------



## tristar (11 July 2020)

ycbm said:



			My PRE is a very heavy breather, it might be a breed thing?



.
		
Click to expand...

i am constantly amazed by why mine never pant or sweat


----------



## TheMule (11 July 2020)

neddy man said:



			Just for mule------ there are 2 yearling mules for sale in H&H this week.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, aren’t they adorable?!


----------



## TheMule (11 July 2020)

FrostKitten said:



			Here's my (new) lovely 4YO mare, not posting a full-body picture right now as she's just come off a low grass paddock from losing her foal back in May and is understandably underweight. Needs a good foot rebalance and a lot of groundwork but hoping to have her backed in the next few months with support from my amazing Livery.

View attachment 51517

Click to expand...

Poor little mare, must be so traumatizing to have that happen, especially so young.


----------



## j1ffy (11 July 2020)

tristar said:



			i am constantly amazed by why mine never pant or sweat
		
Click to expand...

Of my older PREs, I have one of each. One never seems to sweat or pant, the other sweats up easily and also breathes ‘heavily’ (light snorting, the odd heavy snort) after schooling. It’s almost more ‘Spanish Dragon’ than actual breathlessness as he can do it after not a lot of work, but always when he’s done something a bit tricky or fun so he’s puffed his chest out and is showing off, even in walk on the buckle. His breath then tends to only return to normal once you’ve got off.

Having not seen my 3yo working in the flesh, it’s hard to say if he’s more like the former or latter PRE. I only did groundwork in walk and a bit of loose schooling with him before he left. It will be interesting to find out when I do make it over there.


----------



## j1ffy (11 July 2020)

FrostKitten said:



			Here's my (new) lovely 4YO mare, not posting a full-body picture right now as she's just come off a low grass paddock from losing her foal back in May and is understandably underweight. Needs a good foot rebalance and a lot of groundwork but hoping to have her backed in the next few months with support from my amazing Livery.

View attachment 51517

Click to expand...

Poor girl, I hope she gets over her loss soon. She has a lovely face!


----------



## PatchyBabyHorse (12 July 2020)

Brilliant lesson today! All very low key but some good glimpses into what the future might be like..!
Anyone else been riding/working their babies today?


----------



## PatchyBabyHorse (12 July 2020)

rara007 said:



View attachment 51504
View attachment 51506
View attachment 51507

More baby steps  the levitation is Re. The line on her outside hind! She has just come into season so that may be related, or she might just not like it...! I’m sure we’ll get there- quite crucial for future life!
		
Click to expand...

Love her!!


----------



## lannerch (12 July 2020)

PatchyBabyHorse said:



			Brilliant lesson today! All very low key but some good glimpses into what the future might be like..!
Anyone else been riding/working their babies today?
		
Click to expand...

Looks wow 😮


----------



## PatchyBabyHorse (12 July 2020)

lannerch said:



			Looks wow 😮
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## ycbm (12 July 2020)

PatchyBabyHorse said:



			Brilliant lesson today! All very low key but some good glimpses into what the future might be like..!
Anyone else been riding/working their babies today?
		
Click to expand...

Looking good!
.


----------



## TPO (12 July 2020)

Looks like he has a smart trot, handsome man


----------



## PatchyBabyHorse (12 July 2020)

Thank you!

Anyone else had a productive weekend?


----------



## Northern (14 July 2020)

Little Bella met my farrier for the first time today. I purposely waited a month or so to call him so I could work on picking up her feet, didn't want her to hurt the farrier. She did really well, it was freezing and blowing a gale of course, but she was quite polite about it all. My poking around with her legs must be paying off  He was pleased with her feet the way they are which makes me happy  I like my farrier because he takes the time with the new ones, gives them hugs and talks to them rather than just getting on with it. 

Next step is to have her wolf tooth removed and start bitting her.

Obligatory photo of her concentration face from last week


----------



## ihatework (14 July 2020)

Mine went on strike this morning.
Well he does have a lot of Selle Francais blood in there 🤣


----------



## lannerch (15 July 2020)

I realise this is not quite on topic but as my girls on a break at the moment I have no topical news however I took pictures when I visited today , the 1st picture is 1 year ago when I bought her the other 2 today look how much she has grown.


----------



## rara007 (19 July 2020)

We’ve had a busy few days! My first sit on, poshed up at home for online showing and lunging in side reins  Oh and going for walks!


----------



## TheMule (19 July 2020)

rara007 said:



			We’ve had a busy few days! My first sit on, poshed up at home for online showing and lunging in side reins  Oh and going for walks!

View attachment 51942
View attachment 51939
View attachment 51941
View attachment 51945
View attachment 51948
View attachment 51949

Click to expand...

She is really beautiful- what a great find!


----------



## PatchyBabyHorse (19 July 2020)

Beautiful rara 😍


----------



## FrostKitten (20 July 2020)

TheMule said:



			Poor little mare, must be so traumatizing to have that happen, especially so young.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure she really understands what has happened, but she's bonded to me so quickly! She's got an amazing personality and I am so happy to have found her.

Will be going slowly with her as it's more important she learns to trust humans than getting her 'ready to ride'.


----------



## Northern (20 July 2020)

Little Bella went out to the riding paddock for the first time yesterday. Meet some jumps, and listened carefully while I explained that she had to go over them in future 

Trotted her over some trot poles for the first time, non event. I’m particularly pleased how well she listened to me when a horse cantered up to and followed us along the fenceline. She’s also learnt quite quickly to line herself up to me on a mounting block. She got lots of praise for being very clever.

Mare ears picture! Sideways apparently 🙄


----------



## palo1 (21 July 2020)

Lovely to see all the young'uns doing so well and they look FABULOUS!  I have entered the youthful spiral of doom with mine  We had a brief hiatus whilst I found another saddle to fit her elephant like shoulders; we now have a nice enough 'interim' saddle which should work well for her for a few months whilst I save up for something that will last longer. We had fun with a bareback pad - w/t/c very happily and the new saddle certainly helps her to move better thankfully.  However, she now says that we need to attend to her teeth; she is all lumpy and not especially happy in her mouth so dentist is booked for next week.  Not unexpected at all.  Today she decided that whilst she is happy to do poles on the ground in the shape of 'corners' and skinnies (baby practice for actual jumps one day...) actually going AROUND a corner is more tricky, that she is in fact made of 2 square boards and that carting me up the field is a better idea....sigh. I always like to be fair BUT today I didn't appreciate being told how things were going to work so a very strong outside leg was applied, we did a few circuits of square corners and had mild huffiness on both parts.  Finally we managed a very nice tiddly jump with no carting/motorbiking/yanking and I left it at that. I was in the saddle all of 20 minutes.  Cor blimey, someone remind me why we have these youngsters?!!


----------



## daffy44 (21 July 2020)

Palo, its so when they grow up to be superstars, we can look back and laugh at all the times that we wanted to get off and cry when they were younger!!


----------



## palo1 (21 July 2020)

daffy44 said:



			Palo, its so when they grow up to be superstars, we can look back and laugh at all the times that we wanted to get off and cry when they were younger!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you   - just feel slightly despairing at the moment!  Alw is so, so different from the horses we usually have and whilst I very much admire her good looks and love her sweet character I am not sure I was prepared for the sheer tanking unbendingness of a young Welsh cob!!  Bless her, she is going to be such a lovely horse for me and already she has done herself proud but we are clearly in the 'despair' phase of training.  She was literally so awful today that the thought of taking her anywhere where someone might actually see us is just too awful to contemplate.  I await the dentist and hope that may help...otherwise the 'despair' phase may last longer.  I am just off to look down the back of the sofa for that lovely leg yield I had last week....


----------



## ester (21 July 2020)

palo do you remember the footage of fihunt/Miss_C's welshie mare trashing the dressage boards at one of her first shows, she turned out ok


----------



## palo1 (21 July 2020)

ETA deleted as double posted - oops!


----------



## palo1 (21 July 2020)

No I don't recall this but I might have a furtle around to see if I can find it!  I think tbh trashing the boards at dressage would be aspirational at this point I do remember my older horse being a bit hopeless as a four year old too - one low point was hacking him out as a just started 4 year old (having bought him as a very sporty Endurance/Eventing possibility) only to be lapped by 2 rather frail looking pensioners.  I thought for several weeks that canter was beyond both of our capabilities and that he would be quite a sweet horse ridden only in walk and trot.  Very slowly and carefully.  He has become one of the fastest and boldest horses I have had the privelege to ride so there is some hope.  Just not much today!"


----------



## j1ffy (22 July 2020)

palo1 - I'm not sure the 'forgetting something that was easy last week' ever completely disappears. My 7yo (though green) warmblood and I forgot how to do a trot-left canter transition yesterday! We are working on engagement and the beginnings of collection, and apparently getting from a slightly collected trot to left canter is simply impossible as his legs just get tied in knots. I remember going through similar phases with my Medium dressage horse so maybe it's me...


----------



## GinaGeo (22 July 2020)

Introducing 4 year old Podrick. He's been making a nuisance of himself in the paddock since we bought him as a yearling, and we've been battling hives, the highest proclivity to injury I've ever known in a horse and more allergies than I can shake a stick at that all caused a sore hind gut.  I have wondered why I didn't just go and buy a four year old without any of these issues along the way. 

But he's such a lovely person and has such a smooshable nose that all is forgiven pretty quickly. We've taken him slowly and he's mostly just hacking about a bit. But he went to his first competition this weekend, the main aim was to potter politely around a warm up, secondly to learn stand politely on the lorry and thirdly to wobble around in between some white boards without pulling all sorts of shapes. He ticked all three off, and I think he really quite enjoyed himself. I think he's going to be a lot of fun. He's earned himself a bit of a holiday again


----------



## palo1 (22 July 2020)

GinaGeo - that is a lovely looking chap!!  All sounds very good.  Thankfully a more normal service was resumed here today.  We remembered how to leg yield from one side of the road to the other (on both reins don't you know!!) and actually had a few strides of super more springing and open trot (we have been struggling to find a decent trot at all)  Today we also found a second canter - slightly faster than the one we have had so far; we managed both canter gears on one stretch - yippeee!!  I am so delighted with Alw today that I may have a glass of wine with my dinner . Onward and upwards again I hope.


----------



## TheMule (22 July 2020)

Great to see some lovely newbies and to read of the ups and downs!
Nova and Muley have come home from lawnmower duties today so tomorrow we resume 'work' with the aim of sitting on again in a couple of weeks to do a few more hacks over Summer.

Nova finished his Futurity filming today-


----------



## ihatework (22 July 2020)

No exciting news from mine! He is pootling about and being a very good boy, new rider is giving him A* report cards. Hopefully will be doing something more interesting to report next month.


----------



## milliepops (22 July 2020)

j1ffy said:



			palo1 - I'm not sure the 'forgetting something that was easy last week' ever completely disappears. My 7yo (though green) warmblood and I forgot how to do a trot-left canter transition yesterday! We are working on engagement and the beginnings of collection, and apparently getting from a slightly collected trot to left canter is simply impossible as his legs just get tied in knots. I remember going through similar phases with my Medium dressage horse so maybe it's me...
		
Click to expand...

I'm just returning to normal from about a 4 week stint with a 15yo advanced horse that forgot how to trot. she's remembered now!  but it's been a bit of a frustrating time 
it definitely doesn't go away!


----------



## rara007 (28 July 2020)

And we’re away (at the walk!)


----------



## ycbm (28 July 2020)

ihatework said:



			No exciting news from mine! He is pootling about and being a very good boy, new rider is giving him A* report cards. Hopefully will be doing something more interesting to report next month.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, be careful what you wish for!  Boring is good at four 😁
.


----------



## TheMule (28 July 2020)

rara007 said:



View attachment 52391
View attachment 52392
View attachment 52393


And we’re away (at the walk!)
		
Click to expand...

Well done! Always a good buzz to get moving.

My 2 are back long reining and leaning over, they should be ready for a little hack next week 🤞


----------



## TheMule (1 August 2020)

Back on board and out hacking 😀 Both babies have just clicked straight back into it


----------



## palo1 (1 August 2020)

Alw did her hardest work ever yesterday.   OH and I had the very, very rare chance to ride together so we went round the 10 mile block (it is the normal route for our horses but Alw has only done it a few times and very slowly as it is around 1000 foot of ascent, mostly off road and with some tricky going) but we included some faster work and a couple of little jumps on the common on top of the hill.   We now reliably have 2 separate gears in canter, a really good walk that can be maintained for much longer without the tired jig jog and a much improved, increasingly rhythmic trot that has push from behind and a bit of spring!  Jumping tiddly jumps seems a complete non-issue which is lovely and I was delighted to find that young Miss can canter over really varied going in a very good balance and rhythm.   Cantering slightly downhill over undulating ground she did get disunited once but sorted herself out without any fuss at all.   Last time she found cantering over less than perfect going a bit tricky and she had to do some quite drastic re-arranging of her legs which was interesting to sit out!!  Sheep, kites, buzzards and feral ponies are not a problem for her now either.   Poor love was completely pooped when we got home BUT she answered all the questions we gave her and I was delighted with her.  It is pretty essential for me to have a horse that is clever and confident over tricky terrain as well as happy to canter in open country alone and in company.  Obviously this can only be achieved by working slowly which I have been doing but at some point you do have to start asking a few more questions about where you are at in your training and yesterday was the day. 

I have no gripes at all and chuffed to bits with my mare but I am counting on her getting fitter, slimmer and hopefully a bit faster yet!!  A couple of days off now and then I hope to get some flatwork started a bit more properly.  I am so glad to have saddle sorted, teeth done etc as we can now plan a bit more stuff.


----------



## ihatework (1 August 2020)

Mine had his first trip away since March and was a complete pro


----------



## Michen (1 August 2020)

ihatework said:



			Mine had his first trip away since March and was a complete pro







Click to expand...

He looks awesome! Are you sure you want to sell?!!!! That video has given me a kick up the arse Bear has only jumped a cross pole or two and should/could definitely be starting some proper jump training soon.


----------



## ihatework (1 August 2020)

Michen said:



			He looks awesome! Are you sure you want to sell?!!!! That video has given me a kick up the arse Bear has only jumped a cross pole or two and should/could definitely be starting some proper jump training soon.
		
Click to expand...

This one was never for sale (it was the big one who has now sold!). But thank you, he is starting to look rather special


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2020)

ihatework said:



			Mine had his first trip away since March and was a complete pro







Click to expand...

Aww, his baby legs all spidery. As much as you paint him as a little troublemaker he always looks like he has a great attitude to the work.


----------



## ihatework (1 August 2020)

DabDab said:



			Aww, his baby legs all spidery. As much as you paint him as a little troublemaker he always looks like he has a great attitude to the work.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he is really knuckling down and getting on with it now. He’s being super to have around. But honestly had been twattish enough that I was guarded about his temperament. I’m changing my mind now 😁


----------



## Michen (1 August 2020)

ihatework said:



			This one was never for sale (it was the big one who has now sold!). But thank you, he is starting to look rather special
		
Click to expand...

Ah I thought was being sold as too sharp for potential back injury?
Glad he’s not- he looks a lot of fun!


----------



## ihatework (1 August 2020)

Michen said:



			Ah I thought was being sold as too sharp for potential back injury?
Glad he’s not- he looks a lot of fun!
		
Click to expand...

He’ll go to my pro eventer friend on competition livery and I will go and pat him!


----------



## TheMule (1 August 2020)

ihatework said:



			Mine had his first trip away since March and was a complete pro







Click to expand...

He is looking super, how exciting!


----------



## rara007 (3 August 2020)

First show- ‘just’ inhand. All very successful  Loaded well, travelled calmly just needs to learn to brace, behaved like a pro.


----------



## TheMule (4 August 2020)

rara007 said:



			First show- ‘just’ inhand. All very successful  Loaded well, travelled calmly just needs to learn to brace, behaved like a pro.
View attachment 52791
View attachment 52792
View attachment 52793
View attachment 52794
View attachment 52795

Click to expand...


She looks fab! No shows running round here which is a shame as I'd like to get Nova out to one for some experiences


----------



## TheMule (4 August 2020)

My 2 are being very good. Nova has his first trip out next week to my dressage trainer- we'll do some in hand work and a little sit on for a few mins at the end if all goes well.


----------



## Asha (6 August 2020)

Just catching up on the posts, an wow ! There have been some lovely updates ,what a difference a summer makes.

TM - how did you get on at the futurity ?
IHW - great to read that youve now dropped the 'twat' from his name,he looks cracking
Rara - what a stunning mare you have there 
Jiffy /palo- hows yours coming along ?
Dabdab - hows you gorgeous little grey doing ?

Nothing to update on ours, Frank is definitely a little rotund at the minute. But seems to be enjoying life, he has the yearling and Aria in the field and they all get on great. Our yearling has now fully recovered from the broken jaw, and is looking much more irish draught like now.  I must start thinking about sending him off to get started.


----------



## TheMule (6 August 2020)

Asha said:



			Just catching up on the posts, an wow ! There have been some lovely updates ,what a difference a summer makes.

TM - how did you get on at the futurity ?
IHW - great to read that youve now dropped the 'twat' from his name,he looks cracking
Rara - what a stunning mare you have there
Jiffy /palo- hows yours coming along ?
Dabdab - hows you gorgeous little grey doing ?

Nothing to update on ours, Frank is definitely a little rotund at the minute. But seems to be enjoying life, he has the yearling and Aria in the field and they all get on great. Our yearling has now fully recovered from the broken jaw, and is looking much more irish draught like now.  I must start thinking about sending him off to get started.
		
Click to expand...

They liked his conformation, frame and walk but criticized him for being a bit on the forehand and and not having the most freedom in the trot and canter, which is fair- he's a jumper not a dressage horse and he's such a good, relaxed boy at home that he doesn’t show a lot of the spark that I've seen the higher scoring ones display. It was a useful process to teach him some good manners in hand and for me to really analyze what I've got (and I love what I've got, he's precisely what I ordered for the foal fairies). I'm not sure it was worth the £65 it cost me to enter though!


----------



## palo1 (6 August 2020)

Yay!!  We did our first trip out to an arena hire    I finally found a lovely arena to hire within 20 minutes and this morning we went with a friend to have a little look and a play.  Alw was fantastic bless her - taking everything in her stride with plenty of snorting and a few 'yeehaa' moments!!  Full size arena with lovely friendly parking and busy enough without being too distracting.  We just did tiny bits of everything including some really sweet leg yielding in both directions and happily enough canter on both leads.  This isn't something that we have found particularly easy as Alw is still really one sided.  It was very amusing to see just how green she is actually - she can canter OR go in a wobbly straight line but not both at the same time lol.  Trotting poles were peasy and very nice.  We just had a little explore and play and I am so delighted with her attitude tbh.  She is certainly lively enough to enjoy but clearly tries so hard to listen and do what is requested.  It was a super morning and I am delighted to have found a place where I can do a bit more formal stuff.  It was a bargain too   

Frustratingly, though I took a couple of pics of her, they won't load here for some reason   (compressed etc) Must be something I am not doing...


----------



## milliepops (6 August 2020)

palo1 said:



			Frustratingly, though I took a couple of pics of her, they won't load here for some reason   (compressed etc) Must be something I am not doing...
		
Click to expand...

what size did you compress them to? I find they need to be under 500kb, more like 450 will load without issue IME.


----------



## palo1 (6 August 2020)

Can't seem to get images down to 1MB -I have tried numerous compressions!!   Feel stooopid lol.


----------



## palo1 (6 August 2020)

Thank you Milliepops!!  Very helpful. Not the best pics and sadly none of me in the saddle as my friend was rather busy with her chap and we were having a very relaxed time so both of us forgot to take on board pics - doh!!  Anyhoo, the first one is of madam when we arrived and the second (sorry about the chompy mouth) was after we finished.  Forgive her hair - she needs more frizz-ease    I am so delighted with her for loading and travelling so well and then getting on with some actual tasks too.  I was prepared to scale down my plans if she was just too boggled by the whole thing but actually achieve a bit more than I thought we would.  Happy days!!


----------



## milliepops (6 August 2020)

awww fab.  She looks lovely!


----------



## palo1 (6 August 2020)

milliepops said:



			awww fab.  She looks lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Clearly you are wearing those 'Welsh tinted' glasses Milliepops!!  She is such a lovely young horse though in spite of 'hedge-backwards' approach to mane and tail maintenance


----------



## TheMule (6 August 2020)

palo1 said:



View attachment 52922
View attachment 52923



Thank you Milliepops!!  Very helpful. Not the best pics and sadly none of me in the saddle as my friend was rather busy with her chap and we were having a very relaxed time so both of us forgot to take on board pics - doh!!  Anyhoo, the first one is of madam when we arrived and the second (sorry about the chompy mouth) was after we finished.  Forgive her hair - she needs more frizz-ease    I am so delighted with her for loading and travelling so well and then getting on with some actual tasks too.  I was prepared to scale down my plans if she was just too boggled by the whole thing but actually achieve a bit more than I thought we would.  Happy days!! 

Click to expand...

She looks super, well done!


----------



## milliepops (6 August 2020)

palo1 said:



			Clearly you are wearing those 'Welsh tinted' glasses Milliepops!!  She is such a lovely young horse though in spite of 'hedge-backwards' approach to mane and tail maintenance 

Click to expand...

I never take them off


----------



## TheMule (10 August 2020)

We reached a milestone today- Nova went out to a party for the first time (bar as a foal when he went to futurity!) My dressage trainer teaches at a lovely quiet yard about 20mins away so we took the chance to go and use it as a really nice introduction to the concept of being ridden in different places.
We did some work in hand first which was really helpful- just teaching him to yield the quarters and shoulders from a slightly different cue and then practicing sharp walk-halt-walk transitions. He was very good so I got on and we did the same from on board and then did some trotting. Wobbly, as to be expected, but he was so, so good. He is now exhausted but very pleased with himself!








If you have 18 minutes or so to waste, this is the majority of what we did!


----------



## j1ffy (10 August 2020)

It's lovely following everyone's updates!
Rara - your girl is absolutely beautiful!
Palo1 - great to see that Alw is doing so well, she's lovely!
themule - Nova looks and sounds like a star! I like your calm, confidence-giving approach in the video.

Chilli is ticking along in Spain. I'm due to go out there in mid-September but I'll make a call at the end of August - if the quarantine is till in place, I'll book his transport and change my holiday plans to somewhere in the UK (assuming we're not in a second lockdown by then...fingers crossed!). The year really hasn't worked out as planned but I know he's been in excellent hands with my Spanish trainer and English friend nearby providing regular updates, photos and videos. He looks gorgeous and I can't wait to see him, at least it will be next month either way!


----------



## ahml100 (10 August 2020)

Wow! Everyone’s are looking super. Rara007 yours is beautiful, can’t wait to see how yours develops in the future.

We had a big day today, Jamie was dropped off at my trainers to be backed and ridden away, hopefully in the next couple of weeks I will be on board.

A little photo of him at boarding school


----------



## lannerch (10 August 2020)

TheMule said:



			We reached a milestone today- Nova went out to a party for the first time (bar as a foal when he went to futurity!) My dressage trainer teaches at a lovely quiet yard about 20mins away so we took the chance to go and use it as a really nice introduction to the concept of being ridden in different places.
We did some work in hand first which was really helpful- just teaching him to yield the quarters and shoulders from a slightly different cue and then practicing sharp walk-halt-walk transitions. He was very good so I got on and we did the same from on board and then did some trotting. Wobbly, as to be expected, but he was so, so good. He is now exhausted but very pleased with himself!

View attachment 53128

View attachment 53129

View attachment 53130


If you have 18 minutes or so to waste, this is the majority of what we did!






Click to expand...

Nova looks like he’s going really well you must be so thrilled, he’s going to be stunning when he gains more balance and muscle. Love your trainer too she is excellent. Lucky you


----------



## rara007 (10 August 2020)

We be trotting  



And long reining out


And getting more relaxed (me not her!) under saddle 


And finally very near to 100% accepting of double lunging/ropes behind legs.


----------



## TheMule (11 August 2020)

j1ffy said:



			It's lovely following everyone's updates!

themule - Nova looks and sounds like a star! I like your calm, confidence-giving approach in the video.

Chilli is ticking along in Spain. I'm due to go out there in mid-September but I'll make a call at the end of August - if the quarantine is till in place, I'll book his transport and change my holiday plans to somewhere in the UK (assuming we're not in a second lockdown by then...fingers crossed!). The year really hasn't worked out as planned but I know he's been in excellent hands with my Spanish trainer and English friend nearby providing regular updates, photos and videos. He looks gorgeous and I can't wait to see him, at least it will be next month either way!
		
Click to expand...

He's just so easy. I know he'll hit an awkward stage at some point so I'm enjoying this wile it lasts?
Fingers crossed for you getting Chilli home, with or without holiday- how exciting


----------



## TheMule (11 August 2020)

rara007 said:



			We be trotting 

View attachment 53170

And long reining out
View attachment 53171

And getting more relaxed (me not her!) under saddle
View attachment 53173

And finally very near to 100% accepting of double lunging/ropes behind legs.
	View attachment 53174

Click to expand...

She's so smart. Well done!


----------



## rara007 (11 August 2020)

Novas video is really useful  For my older horse as much as her...!


----------



## j1ffy (11 August 2020)

rara007 said:



			We be trotting 

View attachment 53170

And long reining out
View attachment 53171

And getting more relaxed (me not her!) under saddle
View attachment 53173

And finally very near to 100% accepting of double lunging/ropes behind legs.
	View attachment 53174

Click to expand...

She's such a stunner! Looking great.


----------



## palo1 (13 August 2020)

1st ever lesson today!  Just 30 minutes with a very nice local instructor -I was super happy with the lesson and Alw certainly showed improvement in her rhythm/tempo and we got a lovely canter on the right rein.  Left canter, which is usually her best was not so great today but I was so happy with right canter I am not so fussed about that.  Transitions are starting to smarten up and I have a good plan moving forward for the next 3-4 weeks.  Definate things to work on as well as some more qualitative things.  I finally acknowledged that I would like to try a few tests next year with the intention of calling it a wrap for dressage if we get through Prelim and achieve a Novice test without too shaming a result!!   It is so good to be able to tell someone that without them falling about laughing or looking worried...

It felt good to be able to have some sort of stated plan/ambition however humble it may be.  Lovely instructor was very nice about sweet Alw too.  It seemed all very straightforward, productive and constructive which is fab and we have another lesson booked next week.  I will go with that for a couple more weeks until I return to work when logistics become more tricky.  I will probably hope then to alternate lessons and arena hire before giving Alw another winter break/reduction in her work.  I want to admit too that I was enormously chuffed that my instructor reassured me that we could go out to Intro dressage tomorrow without feeling embarrassed as to where we are at at all and that Alw is quite straight and correct, listens to me really well and has a lovely rhythm.  This really is music to my ears actually - though not a massive 'achievement' as such!!  I am sure most people take these things absolutely for granted but I feel chuffed because I have done everything myself so far, including all the manners/loading/confidence boosting/groundwork/in hand work so that taking her somewhere is actually a pleasure and means I can actually concentrate on helping her to work more effectively.  I don't have any arena or 'facilities at home' which doesn't bother me but I always enjoy help and good input from others and what with one thing and another Alw has only had me so far. 

It is such early days but after quite a long isolated period working alone with my young horse it is lovely to see a way ahead with some help and support from someone else.  Later in the Autumn I will be hoping to take Alw for a lesson with my favourite but more 'serious' and expensive trainer - it's one step at a time!!


----------



## TheMule (13 August 2020)

palo1 said:



			1st ever lesson today!  Just 30 minutes with a very nice local instructor -I was super happy with the lesson and Alw certainly showed improvement in her rhythm/tempo and we got a lovely canter on the right rein.  Left canter, which is usually her best was not so great today but I was so happy with right canter I am not so fussed about that.  Transitions are starting to smarten up and I have a good plan moving forward for the next 3-4 weeks.  Definate things to work on as well as some more qualitative things.  I finally acknowledged that I would like to try a few tests next year with the intention of calling it a wrap for dressage if we get through Prelim and achieve a Novice test without too shaming a result!!   It is so good to be able to tell someone that without them falling about laughing or looking worried...

It felt good to be able to have some sort of stated plan/ambition however humble it may be.  Lovely instructor was very nice about sweet Alw too.  It seemed all very straightforward, productive and constructive which is fab and we have another lesson booked next week.  I will go with that for a couple more weeks until I return to work when logistics become more tricky.  I will probably hope then to alternate lessons and arena hire before giving Alw another winter break/reduction in her work.  I want to admit too that I was enormously chuffed that my instructor reassured me that we could go out to Intro dressage tomorrow without feeling embarrassed as to where we are at at all and that Alw is quite straight and correct, listens to me really well and has a lovely rhythm.  This really is music to my ears actually - though not a massive 'achievement' as such!!  I am sure most people take these things absolutely for granted but I feel chuffed because I have done everything myself so far, including all the manners/loading/confidence boosting/groundwork/in hand work so that taking her somewhere is actually a pleasure and means I can actually concentrate on helping her to work more effectively.  I don't have any arena or 'facilities at home' which doesn't bother me but I always enjoy help and good input from others and what with one thing and another Alw has only had me so far.

It is such early days but after quite a long isolated period working alone with my young horse it is lovely to see a way ahead with some help and support from someone else.  Later in the Autumn I will be hoping to take Alw for a lesson with my favourite but more 'serious' and expensive trainer - it's one step at a time!! 

Click to expand...

That sounds like a really positive experience, well done!


----------



## ahml100 (16 August 2020)

First school report from my trainer who is very kindly backing Jamie for me.

He was a bit 'lost' the first 48 hours, however I was reassured that this is perfectly normal as his little world have been turned upside down! - it is a slight jump going from the field with all your friends with the same person working with you, to a stable and someone who you have never met before...! However, now he understands his new routine he has been lovely, confident with lunging (the one area I did very little with) and remembering his earlier long lining eduction. I think he will have another week of long - lining before the actual backing process starts. Though, there is no time frame for him as I just want a happy confident horse so if it takes 3 weeks or more I am not fussed.

My trainer very kindly sent me this picture of him yesterday, I would be lying if I said that I have not spent all of yesterday and today window shopping for a smart hunting bridle. I can not wait to see hounds in full cry from behind those ears.


----------



## Asha (27 August 2020)

We finally have something worth sharing . Frank is at big school , and learning to long rein . They think they will be able to sit on him next week , But just want to make sure they have brakes first . Only comments so far is that he’s more of a competition horse ( assuming by that they mean he’s sharp 😂😂) , that’s what he’s bred for so .. and he’s a bit fussy in his mouth. He did have his teeth checked a few months ago, but may just have to get them checked again .


----------



## TheMule (27 August 2020)

Exciting times Asha! Look forwards to seeing the 'on board' pics.
My two are turned away again now as we achieved everything I wanted to this year. Now I've just got to basically ignore them until next Easter which is hard as they were such fun to work with, so I will be living through everyone else on this post!


----------



## Asha (27 August 2020)

TheMule said:



			Exciting times Asha! Look forwards to seeing the 'on board' pics.
My two are turned away again now as we achieved everything I wanted to this year. Now I've just got to basically ignore them until next Easter which is hard as they were such fun to work with, so I will be living through everyone else on this post!
		
Click to expand...

It’s a mixture of excitement and nervous anticipation, I can’t wait to see someone on board and to get him hacking out . Plan is to do a few weeks of that and see how he is . We may do what you doing and chuck him away for a couple of months , will just see what we have in a few weeks . 
Yours have both been fab, I hope Frank is as easy 🤩


----------



## Cluelessblonde (27 August 2020)

My mare went to be broken yesterday!! Have to say I miss her today the place isn't the same without her... Very quiet with just the oldies here 😅


----------



## TheMule (27 August 2020)

Asha said:



			It’s a mixture of excitement and nervous anticipation, I can’t wait to see someone on board and to get him hacking out . Plan is to do a few weeks of that and see how he is . We may do what you doing and chuck him away for a couple of months , will just see what we have in a few weeks .
Yours have both been fab, I hope Frank is as easy 🤩
		
Click to expand...

I can’t believe my luck with how easy mine have been- I've been helping a friend with hers and 😲 it really hit home. It does help if you’ve had them all the way through though as they know me and totally trust me.


----------



## Asha (27 August 2020)

TheMule said:



			I can’t believe my luck with how easy mine have been- I've been helping a friend with hers and 😲 it really hit home. It does help if you’ve had them all the way through though as they know me and totally trust me.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are spot on . I just haven’t the bottle / experience to do it . Hats off to those who can , it must make it such an easier transition for the horse


----------



## Cluelessblonde (27 August 2020)

Asha said:



			I think you are spot on . I just haven’t the bottle / experience to do it . Hats off to those who can , it must make it such an easier transition for the horse
		
Click to expand...

I plan on riding mine off myself... But my girlie is being broken by an 80 year old man that I'd trust with my life... Its probably the last I'll be able to get broken by him so it was a no brainer for me!!


----------



## Asha (27 August 2020)

Cluelessblonde said:



			I plan on riding mine off myself... But my girlie is being broken by an 80 year old man that I'd trust with my life... Its probably the last I'll be able to get broken by him so it was a no brainer for me!!
		
Click to expand...

Crikey ! He’s 80 😱🤩, well blinking fair play to him for still being able to do that ! Make sure you post some photos of them both 🤩


----------



## Cluelessblonde (27 August 2020)

Asha said:



			Crikey ! He’s 80 😱🤩, well blinking fair play to him for still being able to do that ! Make sure you post some photos of them both 🤩
		
Click to expand...

Yup 60 years experience how cool is that?! Still hunts horses... Softest hands in the world!! Definitely getting some pictures... He always says they're just like kids... Don't spoil them don't neglect them


----------



## itroteverywhere (28 August 2020)

TheMule said:



			We reached a milestone today- Nova went out to a party for the first time (bar as a foal when he went to futurity!) My dressage trainer teaches at a lovely quiet yard about 20mins away so we took the chance to go and use it as a really nice introduction to the concept of being ridden in different places.
We did some work in hand first which was really helpful- just teaching him to yield the quarters and shoulders from a slightly different cue and then practicing sharp walk-halt-walk transitions. He was very good so I got on and we did the same from on board and then did some trotting. Wobbly, as to be expected, but he was so, so good. He is now exhausted but very pleased with himself!

View attachment 53128

View attachment 53129

View attachment 53130


If you have 18 minutes or so to waste, this is the majority of what we did!






Click to expand...

Who is your instructor The Mule? She seems fab!


----------



## ihatework (28 August 2020)

Well my little guy has been superb.
He has really settled and knuckled down to some work. 

This month he has been going out in the trailer a fair bit - once a week to the girls yard who is riding him and he also went to Wickstead and strung a few show jumps together and did a bit of ditch schooling. Then he did his first proper Xc school at Oxtalls and was a complete pro. Trotted and popped all the diddy ones then went in the big field and jumped some 80/90’s plus steps and water. Bold, honest and loving it!!

So I’m not sure he needs to do too much more at this stage, he is now ready for a holiday and will be going back to Stud this weekend.

Oh, and he has only grown an inch in the last 5 months 🤬


----------



## palo1 (28 August 2020)

@ihatework - Wow!! Super smart chap  ) My little mare is coming along very nicely - now going out in the trailer once a week to do 30 mins of structured schooling with a view to competition 'exposure' later in the autumn.  She too has grown, strengthened and thankfully slimmed down a bit   It's slow but steady progress and I am delighted with her!!


----------



## lannerch (28 August 2020)

ihatework said:



			Well my little guy has been superb.
He has really settled and knuckled down to some work.

This month he has been going out in the trailer a fair bit - once a week to the girls yard who is riding him and he also went to Wickstead and strung a few show jumps together and did a bit of ditch schooling. Then he did his first proper Xc school at Oxtalls and was a complete pro. Trotted and popped all the diddy ones then went in the big field and jumped some 80/90’s plus steps and water. Bold, honest and loving it!!

So I’m not sure he needs to do too much more at this stage, he is now ready for a holiday and will be going back to Stud this weekend.

Oh, and he has only grown an inch in the last 5 months 🤬

View attachment 54023

Click to expand...

Wow he looks fabulous a proper event horse he’s really matured .


----------



## TheMule (28 August 2020)

itroteverywhere said:



			Who is your instructor The Mule? She seems fab!
		
Click to expand...

She's called Demelza Hawes. I count myself as very fortunate that a random Facebook post led me to her as I've been looking for a classical instructor for a long time and she comes to a yard just down the road a few times a year. She's bloody brilliant!


----------



## Michen (28 August 2020)

My guy has a busy few weeks. Met hounds on Wednesday and will do so again tomorrow. Little in hand show Monday and hounds again Friday then we will go to weekly hound exercise/autumn hunting providing good behaviour remains. 

Hopefully he will do a little dressage competition before having a month or so off over Christmas and then we will start doing more school, begin jumping etc early 2021.


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 August 2020)

TheMule said:



			Thank you 🙂
I think an 80 one day won’t be out of the realms of possibility so I may have to get a petition going!
		
Click to expand...

I think you should start it now as these things can take a couple of years to be debated etc, I would happily sign too x


----------



## lannerch (29 August 2020)

Gingerwitch said:



			I think you should start it now as these things can take a couple of years to be debated etc, I would happily sign too x
		
Click to expand...

I’m pretty sure there is one going already which I think I’ve signed either that or the fizz I’ve had tonight has gone to my head 🤪


----------



## TheMule (30 August 2020)

lannerch said:



			I’m pretty sure there is one going already which I think I’ve signed either that or the fizz I’ve had tonight has gone to my head 🤪
		
Click to expand...

They did one in the US, and one over here for BD a few years ago. She wouldn’t currently be allowed to compete BS or BE


----------



## ahml100 (6 September 2020)

Big day here!
Today, I sat on my boy for the first time to have a little walk and trot up e lane.

He has been under saddle for 10 days and all I can say is wow, it has been worth the wait. I am so lucky that my trainer is so knowledgable as ultimately I am reaping all the benefits!

So (hopefully will work!) a little video and photo of the big moment will be added shortly...once I get it to load!🤩🥰


----------



## ahml100 (6 September 2020)

ahml100 said:



			Big day here!
Today, I sat on my boy for the first time to have a little walk and trot up e lane.

He has been under saddle for 10 days and all I can say is wow, it has been worth the wait. I am so lucky that my trainer is so knowledgable as ultimately I am reaping all the benefits!

So (hopefully will work!) a little video and photo of the big moment will be added shortly...once I get it to load!🤩🥰
		
Click to expand...


----------



## nikkimariet (6 September 2020)

Both super cute!


----------



## TheMule (6 September 2020)

ahml100 said:



View attachment 54611








Click to expand...

Looking super, well done!


----------



## Asha (6 September 2020)

He looks fab . Really nice and chilled out .Well done , it’s great when a plan comes together 😁


----------



## ahml100 (6 September 2020)

TheMule said:



			Looking super, well done!
		
Click to expand...




Asha said:



			He looks fab . Really nice and chilled out .Well done , it’s great when a plan comes together 😁
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much! My trainer is really pleased with him and thinks he is going to make a smart horse in the future. One more week of school then home for a long holiday until the spring


----------



## MarvelVillis (7 September 2020)

Love catching up on this thread and seeing everyone's youngsters. My guy turned 3 last month, we've just moved to a new yard so letting him settle down and then will restart regular walks in hand and long reining. I've always wanted to wait until he was 4 to be broken in, but as he's a late baby I'm not sure whether to wait until the following spring so we've got the spring/summer to be riding away. Lots to think about before then! We went on our first walk in hand on the weekend on Dartmoor and he was really well behaved, considering we came across walkers, dogs, cows, sheep and ponies!


----------



## Northern (8 September 2020)

Baby Bella had her wolf teeth and some caps out yesterday, first dental for her it seems as she had quite sharp teeth. Was a really good girl in general and is tolerating me squirting antibiotics in her mouth surprisingly well!

This was the first step towards bitting her, so we should be good to go with that in 2-3 weeks. Vet has agreed she is almost ready to be sat on which is what I have been thinking, we've got all the time in the world to work up to that though. But exciting! Can't wait to see what she can do under saddle. 

Unfortunately she is now fence walking when I take my pony away to ride  It's just a stretch of 7-8 metres but annoying nonetheless. Don't want her to make a habit of it :/ She does stop and take herself off to graze when said pony is back in her yard though which is a plus. I've tried putting her in a box with hay but she had an epic tantrum about it today and I don't want her to start behaving like that when boxed. My secret weapon in the form of my TB mare is coming home on Saturday and will go out with her 24/7, so hopefully that will put a stop to the walking and maker her happier. Further suggestions most welcome  The joys of horses 'eh!

Still love the ratbag though


----------



## Asha (8 September 2020)

Northern said:



			Baby Bella had her wolf teeth and some caps out yesterday, first dental for her it seems as she had quite sharp teeth. Was a really good girl in general and is tolerating me squirting antibiotics in her mouth surprisingly well!

This was the first step towards bitting her, so we should be good to go with that in 2-3 weeks. Vet has agreed she is almost ready to be sat on which is what I have been thinking, we've got all the time in the world to work up to that though. But exciting! Can't wait to see what she can do under saddle.

Unfortunately she is now fence walking when I take my pony away to ride  It's just a stretch of 7-8 metres but annoying nonetheless. Don't want her to make a habit of it :/ She does stop and take herself off to graze when said pony is back in her yard though which is a plus. I've tried putting her in a box with hay but she had an epic tantrum about it today and I don't want her to start behaving like that when boxed. My secret weapon in the form of my TB mare is coming home on Saturday and will go out with her 24/7, so hopefully that will put a stop to the walking and maker her happier. Further suggestions most welcome  The joys of horses 'eh!

Still love the ratbag though 
View attachment 54722

Click to expand...


Glad shes ok and handled it well. Frank is having a large wolf tooth removed today, im hoping hes as good as she was. Hes staying put at the backing yard, and having some time in the field before they start again.
Seperation anxiety is a tough one, hope someone comes along with some good tips for you. All i do with mine is bring them in, feed them and then chuck them back out. But gradually increase the time in the stable after they've finished eating,


----------



## Northern (8 September 2020)

Asha said:



			Glad shes ok and handled it well. Frank is having a large wolf tooth removed today, im hoping hes as good as she was. Hes staying put at the backing yard, and having some time in the field before they start again.
Seperation anxiety is a tough one, hope someone comes along with some good tips for you. All i do with mine is bring them in, feed them and then chuck them back out. But gradually increase the time in the stable after they've finished eating,
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Asha, good idea with the stable - will work on it! I'm sure Frank will be fine, I always forget how brutal and bloody it is. For the best though, my TB turned out to have a fractured wolf tooth so it's really worth taking them out IMO before they start causing problems.


----------



## lannerch (9 September 2020)

I’ve got an update , a week ago we brought Layla in and pords whose backing her , started long lining her again, she had forgotten nothing.  Monday as she had done so well , he got on she was not phased at all.
  Today we went for a short hack he rode her I rode my friends horse she was awesome so chilled , two trains went by, a tractor and several cars one driven by a lunatic . 
Then I got on and had a quick go , I forgot how hard work baby horses are but I can’t stop smiling . Have videos will try and work out  how to Post .


----------



## lannerch (9 September 2020)




----------



## lannerch (9 September 2020)

And finally me on board


----------



## TheMule (10 September 2020)

How exciting! She looks super under saddle- is it nice up there?


----------



## ihatework (10 September 2020)

How lovely lannerch


----------



## lannerch (10 September 2020)

TheMule said:



			How exciting! She looks super under saddle- is it nice up there?
		
Click to expand...

She has a very short neck but enough to be secure Her walk is mega so big, and I really forgot what hard work young horses were, she is one that is not shy of your leg but as she’s not used to the command you still have to do pony club kicks , she was unsure of a horse box parked at the lower barn , I had my reins  too long as I didn’t really want a contact at this stage , so she managed to spin , I persuaded her to go back and finally past it like a good girl but I was sweating lol . How did everyone else find their first ride ?


----------



## j1ffy (10 September 2020)

lannerch said:



			She has a very short neck but enough to be secure Her walk is mega so big, and I really forgot what hard work young horses were, she is one that is not shy of your leg but as she’s not used to the command you still have to do pony club kicks , she was unsure of a horse box parked at the lower barn , I had my reins  too long as I didn’t really want a contact at this stage , so she managed to spin , I persuaded her to go back and finally past it like a good girl but I was sweating lol . How did everyone else find their first ride ?
		
Click to expand...

She looks lovely!

I’ll admit that I’m envious that you’ve been able to ride her. My boy went to Spain just before lockdown to turn him from a feral pony into a Spanish hunk. My three planned trips over there have been cancelled so I’ve had to rely on videos! He’s coming back at the end of October, at which point I’ll sit on him a couple of times then turn him away until Spring. He looks fab in the videos and my friend over there is swooning over him so I know he’s doing well.


----------



## ihatework (10 September 2020)

I haven’t even sat on mine yet! I’m too heavy for him in reality but might be naughty and have a very quick sit once he is back in from the field and going again. I just wanted to give him chance to strengthen up a bit before I squish him.


----------



## Alibear (10 September 2020)

Ambers been out an about hacking again with company at the trainers and been happy to go first or last and having a bit of a lope and remaining sensible. She's also being worked off the field at the moment just to make sure she's flexible with in/out and work as like most UK winter liveries she'll be out in the day and in an night when she comes home.   That home word is the key bit of this , she's coming home on 26th September


----------



## PatchyBabyHorse (10 September 2020)

Lovely to see everyone’s babies coming on!
Little update on mine.....he’s currently in light work whilst we wait for a new saddle. We went to camp at Somerford a few weeks ago - it was booked with my old horse, but thought I’d take the 4 year old as if nothing else it would be a good education at staying away and seeing new things.
We didn’t jump over 70cm and that only once. Mostly 30/40, and going through water etc, and following others about in a big field. He was really good, really really pleased with him!
Hardly ridden since sadly due to saddle but we’re having our weekly potter this afternoon, going to try out the new VIP pad..!

ETA....borrowed a demonstrator saddle for camp from my very kind saddler - I didn’t take him in the old one!


----------



## PatchyBabyHorse (10 September 2020)

Asha said:



			Frank is having a large wolf tooth removed today, im hoping hes as good as she was. Hes staying put at the backing yard, and having some time in the field before they start again.,
		
Click to expand...

Hope it went well and that he’s recovering ok! 



lannerch said:



			And finally me on board 





Click to expand...

LOVE your horse lannerch!! Really nice length of stride. Whats the aim with him? 



j1ffy said:



			My boy went to Spain just before lockdown to turn him from a feral pony into a Spanish hunk. My three planned trips over there have been cancelled so I’ve had to rely on videos! He’s coming back at the end of October, at which point I’ll sit on him a couple of times then turn him away until Spring. He looks fab in the videos and my friend over there is swooning over him so I know he’s doing well.
		
Click to expand...

You poor thing I’d be going mad! Not long now


----------



## PatchyBabyHorse (10 September 2020)

@TPO was it you that was asking about brown VIP pads!? I can’t find the other thread.
Mine arrived yesterday and it is definitely brown, not orange


----------



## TPO (10 September 2020)

PatchyBabyHorse said:



@TPO was it you that was asking about brown VIP pads!? I can’t find the other thread.
Mine arrived yesterday and it is definitely brown, not orange 

Click to expand...

Yes, thank you! 

Trying to sit on my hands but you might have just tipped it!


----------



## Northern (10 September 2020)

lannerch said:



			And finally me on board 





Click to expand...

What a lovely horse, bet you're over the moon with her!


----------



## PatchyBabyHorse (10 September 2020)

TPO said:



			Yes, thank you!

Trying to sit on my hands but you might have just tipped it!
		
Click to expand...

It feels amazing. I put my hand in it then dug hard on it with my knuckles to test it and hardly felt a thing! Then I tried with some coins and a pencil on the table, pad on top and felt all along it, you could hardly feel the lumps were there. 
I think it might prove to be one of the few things that’s worth the money..!


----------



## Littlebear (10 September 2020)

I thought i would join this, loving seeing everyone elses, slightly early for me but mine is 3 and very babyish still so we have a slow year plus now for him to get going but will try and share some pics if it works! He has learnt to be taken to and from the field - its a spooky old route but he has coped well, popped a rug and saddle on (no girth yet) and had a look at the arena, slowly but surely!


----------



## Asha (10 September 2020)

PatchyBabyHorse said:



			Lovely to see everyone’s babies coming on!
Little update on mine.....he’s currently in light work whilst we wait for a new saddle. We went to camp at Somerford a few weeks ago - it was booked with my old horse, but thought I’d take the 4 year old as if nothing else it would be a good education at staying away and seeing new things.
We didn’t jump over 70cm and that only once. Mostly 30/40, and going through water etc, and following others about in a big field. He was really good, really really pleased with him!
Hardly ridden since sadly due to saddle but we’re having our weekly potter this afternoon, going to try out the new VIP pad..!

ETA....borrowed a demonstrator saddle for camp from my very kind saddler - I didn’t take him in the old one!
		
Click to expand...


what a lovely horse, and what a pop he has in him . Hope you get your saddle sorted so you can crack on.
Apparently Frank was very brave and is now chilling in the field.


----------



## Michen (10 September 2020)

lannerch said:



			She has a very short neck but enough to be secure Her walk is mega so big, and I really forgot what hard work young horses were, she is one that is not shy of your leg but as she’s not used to the command you still have to do pony club kicks , she was unsure of a horse box parked at the lower barn , I had my reins  too long as I didn’t really want a contact at this stage , so she managed to spin , I persuaded her to go back and finally past it like a good girl but I was sweating lol . How did everyone else find their first ride ?
		
Click to expand...

Q (not criticism btw I had someone else produce my other youngster for me although am mostly doing my second on my own- I’m very much a novice!). Why the running martingale? Just something that’s automatically put on? I’ve kept mine in a standard as I didn’t want to have the pressure on his baby mouth from the running, but now he’s hunting I’m wondering about switching as, although I know it’s technically fine to, I don’t like the idea of jumping etc with a standard if we do have to jump something.


----------



## lannerch (10 September 2020)

PatchyBabyHorse said:



			Hope it went well and that he’s recovering ok!



LOVE your horse lannerch!! Really nice length of stride. Whats the aim with him?

Hopefully I mean to event her she floats , partly the reason I bought her , apart from the obvious golden colour reason . Thank you . Your baby looks very bold you must be thrilled to 😁
		
Click to expand...


----------



## lannerch (10 September 2020)

Michen said:



			Q (not criticism btw I had someone else produce my other youngster for me although am mostly doing my second on my own- I’m very much a novice!). Why the running martingale? Just something that’s automatically put on? I’ve kept mine in a standard as I didn’t want to have the pressure on his baby mouth from the running, but now he’s hunting I’m wondering about switching as, although I know it’s technically fine to, I don’t like the idea of jumping etc with a standard if we do have to jump something.
		
Click to expand...

I presume it’s been put on just in case , I too have someone else starting so I’m not sure why. We have only ridden her with no contact,  loose reins almost so she would have to go extremely high for it to come into play , I liked it because of the neck strap . She has shown no signs of putting her head too high .


----------



## palo1 (10 September 2020)

Well it's all going swimmingly here lol Last week we couldn't halt but could do lovely bendy circles.  This week circles are out of the question but halt and leg yield are lovely!!   Last week left canter was fantastic, this week we can't find it at all but RIGHT canter which was tricky last week is now super duper. We can do very nice little spirals and small circles in walk but large circles in trot result in Mr Wobbly shaped patterns....I am delighted however as we are moving forward all the time AND Alw is starting to offer a very, very nice contact.  I haven't asked for it in a definitive way at all but have been quietly waiting for her to offer (I have previously made the mistake of asking too much, too soon) and she is now starting to regularly feel confident and steady in that aspect.  Rhythm and balance are improving as well as concentration and confidence.  It is a slow old job but I am really delighted tbh.  I won't be troubling any competition venues for quite some time but I am so enjoying this part of the journey.  I have a lovely trainer who seems to be able to just hit the right spot and we are working well together too to plan and work through exercises to help.  It is ALL GOOD


----------



## GinaGeo (10 September 2020)

It’s lovely seeing everybody else’s young horses 🐴 My four year old went for his first lesson tonight. He behaved well, did everything asked of him and did it all with a smile on his face. Can’t ask much more at this point 😊


----------



## lannerch (11 September 2020)

Northern said:



			What a lovely horse, bet you're over the moon with her!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Northern I am over the moon with her


----------



## lannerch (11 September 2020)

GinaGeo said:



			It’s lovely seeing everybody else’s young horses 🐴 My four year old went for his first lesson tonight. He behaved well, did everything asked of him and did it all with a smile on his face. Can’t ask much more at this point 😊
		
Click to expand...

Wow he’s got a lovely pop


----------



## GinaGeo (11 September 2020)

lannerch said:



			Wow he’s got a lovely pop
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 😊 He’s only really popped over logs out hacking with the odd cross pole thrown in. But he really enjoys it - which is lovely 😊


----------



## ahml100 (13 September 2020)

lannerch said:



			She has a very short neck but enough to be secure Her walk is mega so big, and I really forgot what hard work young horses were, she is one that is not shy of your leg but as she’s not used to the command you still have to do pony club kicks , she was unsure of a horse box parked at the lower barn , I had my reins  too long as I didn’t really want a contact at this stage , so she managed to spin , I persuaded her to go back and finally past it like a good girl but I was sweating lol . How did everyone else find their first ride ?
		
Click to expand...

She looks lovely in the videos!  - I could not stop grinning when I sat on my boy for the first time last week....he is only 3 so it was the case of just a little walk and trot up the rode. he is surprisingly well balanced, but like you said, leg was needed to keep him moving in. a straight line.


----------



## lannerch (13 September 2020)

ahml100 said:



			She looks lovely in the videos!  - I could not stop grinning when I sat on my boy for the first time last week....he is only 3 so it was the case of just a little walk and trot up the rode. he is surprisingly well balanced, but like you said, leg was needed to keep him moving in. a straight line.
		
Click to expand...

I’m still smiling , Layla is 3 also although yesterday I found she now has big girl shoes on , was a star with the farrier to, didn’t try and ride her as I think she deserves the weekend off , but did give her a groom and pamper, she’s weird she won’t let me pull her mane ( can’t blame her ) but will let me pull her tail , she even holds it up for me! 
plan is to do mainly little short hacks .  I’m lucky my livery is on a farm ride and also by quiet roads so she will get a wealth of experience, pords whose bringing her on is brilliant, so she will stay in schooling livery , if she needs a break she will get one , she is not doing any circles or serious work for at least a year though.


----------



## ahml100 (13 September 2020)

So Jamie was collected today.
He was super for a little hack and now will spend the winter with the herd before returning to my trainer for a couple of weeks as a four year old. 

The second picture is his holiday home!


----------



## palo1 (15 September 2020)

Oh the perils of Intro B...!!  So my sweet kind mare who has looked after me so very nicely during the starting and riding away process was let down today.

 We have done cantering in all manner of exciting places (open hill with feral ponies assisting etc) and jumping natural obstacles including water but clearly trotting round the paddock has more danger involved.  As I was pootling around at home today using Intro B as a basis for schooling and in preparation for a trip to the local competition centre later this autumn I lost my thread as it were.  I dragged out my double A4 sheet of typed exercises and began to study.  Unfortunately I had not introduced Alw to the notion of flapping paper around her ears so she set off across the paddock at a very brisk trot.  At that point I decided to apply both hands to the reins but still clutching my notes...Poor Alw now had the horrid flappy, rustling thing actually touching her neck!!!!  it didn't end well.  The more I tried to wrestle the paper and the reins the more Alw leapt around until finally my saddle slipped and I bit dirt.  I am glad to say that I wasn't hurt other than a large bruise on my leg which the dog checked carefully.  Alw had trotted back to the gate to discuss this new training development with her mates but happily continued with her work once I dusted myself off and the other horses had had a good laugh at my expense. 

Gawd I feel stooopid!!  She is a 4 year old Welshie bless her and I really should have thought about bits of rustly paper but lesson learnt.  I have been there before actually with a similar map related incident with my older horse.  No fool like an old fool and all that...


----------



## lannerch (15 September 2020)

Lol I now have a thelwell type vision of the episode , you tell it so well palo I particularly like the way she discussed the training development with her mates , glad your not hurt and she’s fine to , horses are certainly great levellers, particularly baby ones!  .


----------



## ihatework (15 September 2020)

Palo1, one of those doh! moments, we all have them!! Taking jackets off is often another 😂


----------



## daffy44 (15 September 2020)

ihatework said:



			Palo1, one of those doh! moments, we all have them!! Taking jackets off is often another 😂
		
Click to expand...


I always prepare my youngsters for the jacket removal, by standing on steps at almost rider height next to them, and noisily taking my jacket on and off, dropping it on the floor, dropping it on the horse etc, then I feel safer when the time comes to do it on the horse.  But I've never thought to prepare them for paper!  Maybe I'm missing a trick..... Palo, I'm very glad you are ok.


----------



## palo1 (15 September 2020)

Thank you - absolutely not harmed but pride dented and I can't believe I took my youngster so much for granted!  It's, um, helpful to get a wake-up call though and it was really funny.  One minute we were trundling around in gentle studious calm, the next I was desperately trying to engage my brain to work out what on earth was the problem - I only realised once I was on the ground still clutching my notes!!  Alw is certainly a bit more athletic than I bargained for, bless her.   She was still very suspicious of the 'training notes' when I tried to show them to her later...As for jacket removal etc I have practised very loud unzipping etc but this does remind me to think about what she sees and hears a bit more.   When I started my older horse I managed the excellent riding feat of falling off in halt.  Horse was absolutely stood still when something really spooked him - cue 'epic fail mum!!' moment from my children!  Plenty of doh! moments here...


----------



## Asha (16 September 2020)

Glad you are ok palo1 , it’s so easy to forget the little things .

A little update on Frank , after having his wolf tooth out and a week in the field he’s now back in the classroom . The chap backing him is delighted, he’s really taking the bit now , he’s moving so much more freely all over . I keep toying with the idea of selling him straight away , but after seeing the clip he’s definitely had a reprieve .


----------



## lannerch (18 September 2020)

My golden girls first ever ride in the outdoor arena


----------



## lannerch (18 September 2020)

And first ever ridden canter


----------



## palo1 (19 September 2020)

She is beautiful and looks like she is going brilliantly.  Well done both of you!


----------



## lannerch (19 September 2020)

palo1 said:



			She is beautiful and looks like she is going brilliantly.  Well done both of you! 

Click to expand...

Thanks palo I’m very proud, not that I’ve done much of the work I’ve just worked to pay for it lol 😂


----------



## tristar (19 September 2020)

well done, keep that lovely rhythm


----------



## ihatework (19 September 2020)

Lannerch she is turning into one lovely horse, you are going to have a lot of fun


----------



## j1ffy (20 September 2020)

She looks great Lannerch, so well balanced and a lovely mover!


----------



## lannerch (20 September 2020)

j1ffy said:



			She looks great Lannerch, so well balanced and a lovely mover!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks jiffy I’m so excited and she finds it all so easy. It’s always such a gamble isn’t it buying an unbroken 2yo Or even 3yo from stud, and this one is my dream horse colour wise , but what I hoped was not at the expense of scope , temperament, as like a lot of us here I also hope to event her at least to 100 level, ( I’m old so maybe no higher we will see) and this one looks like she will deliver.
We need to keep this thread going over the next few years would be lovely to compare notes all the way through.


----------



## Northern (29 September 2020)

Bellas mouth is all healed up from her wolf tooth removal  Her new bridle arrived last week so today she experienced a bridle and bit in her mouth for the first time! Did brilliantly and even went on a little walk with her grown up tack on.
She's such a lovely youngster, is really enjoying learning about the world. A few more bridlings and I will start long reining her with the bridle on. Fun times!

Also bringing my TB mare back was just the ticket to her fence walking tendencies. She's completely settled with a buddy in with her, and I am now working on removing said TB for longer times so she is in by herself for a period of time. Today she walked a few times but then wandered off to graze, which is great! Growing up.


----------



## TheMule (29 September 2020)

Northern said:



			Bellas mouth is all healed up from her wolf tooth removal  Her new bridle arrived last week so today she experienced a bridle and bit in her mouth for the first time! Did brilliantly and even went on a little walk with her grown up tack on.
She's such a lovely youngster, is really enjoying learning about the world. A few more bridlings and I will start long reining her with the bridle on. Fun times!

Also bringing my TB mare back was just the ticket to her fence walking tendencies. She's completely settled with a buddy in with her, and I am now working on removing said TB for longer times so she is in by herself for a period of time. Today she walked a few times but then wandered off to graze, which is great! Growing up.
		
Click to expand...

So pretty! Well done, now all the fun starts


----------



## TheMule (29 September 2020)

My babies had a photo shoot this weekend and I've promised myself I now won’t look at them again until next April. They were super cute and both had really come on in their loose jumping- this is the 4th time they've done it and now both have really got the hang.


----------



## j1ffy (29 September 2020)

TheMule said:



			My babies had a photo shoot this weekend and I've promised myself I now won’t look at them again until next April. They were super cute and both had really come on in their loose jumping- this is the 4th time they've done it and now both have really got the hang.

View attachment 56008

View attachment 56009

Click to expand...

Lovely photos! They both have a fab jumping technique and your mule is sooo shiny!


----------



## TheMule (29 September 2020)

j1ffy said:



			Lovely photos! They both have a fab jumping technique and your mule is sooo shiny!
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to attribute her shine to hours of grooming and top quality feedstuffs, but she gets grass and a weekly dandy brush if she's lucky 😂


----------



## daffy44 (29 September 2020)

Fabulous photos TM!!  Very shiny mule, and what a brilliant technique over a fence from both of yours, how exciting!

I finally started doing something with my three yr old, and he is just the easiest horse ever, saddle, roller, bridle, lunging, long reins, poles all sorted, and I've done a bit of leaning over and foot in the stirrup etc, and he has taken everything in his stride.  He has always had an exceptional brain, now I'm just hoping he maintains his lovely attitude once under saddle.


----------



## Asha (30 September 2020)

daffy44 said:



			Fabulous photos TM!!  Very shiny mule, and what a brilliant technique over a fence from both of yours, how exciting!

I finally started doing something with my three yr old, and he is just the easiest horse ever, saddle, roller, bridle, lunging, long reins, poles all sorted, and I've done a bit of leaning over and foot in the stirrup etc, and he has taken everything in his stride.  He has always had an exceptional brain, now I'm just hoping he maintains his lovely attitude once under saddle.

View attachment 56046

Click to expand...

It makes all the expense and time waiting worthwhile when they show they have a good brain . Exciting daffy  , he looks like he has a shine as good as TMs mule 😍

Fab technique over those jumps TM , can’t wait to see what they both do under saddle .

Great day for us too . Franks had his first hack at home . He went passed cars , tractors , loose dogs , and road work signs ( he did have a wiggle at the blue plastic fencing barrier 😊) the only thing that made him stop and think was a big boulder . But with a pat and a scratch he went passed . Super proud of him , he genuinely enjoyed it and strode out , even taking the lead . ( forgive the no hiviz on Frank , we where so excited we forgot , but I was on foot and wore it )
3 years and 7months between the photos 😍


----------



## lannerch (30 September 2020)

TheMule said:



			My babies had a photo shoot this weekend and I've promised myself I now won’t look at them again until next April. They were super cute and both had really come on in their loose jumping- this is the 4th time they've done it and now both have really got the hang.

View attachment 56008

View attachment 56009

Click to expand...

😮 wow just wow both of them !


----------



## lannerch (30 September 2020)

Asha said:



			It makes all the expense and time waiting worthwhile when they show they have a good brain . Exciting daffy  , he looks like he has a shine as good as TMs mule 😍

Fab technique over those jumps TM , can’t wait to see what they both do under saddle .

Great day for us too . Franks had his first hack at home . He went passed cars , tractors , loose dogs , and road work signs ( he did have a wiggle at the blue plastic fencing barrier 😊) the only thing that made him stop and think was a big boulder . But with a pat and a scratch he went passed . Super proud of him , he genuinely enjoyed it and strode out , even taking the lead . ( forgive the no hiviz on Frank , we where so excited we forgot , but I was on foot and wore it )
3 years and 7months between the photos 😍
	View attachment 56065
View attachment 56066

Click to expand...

What a sweetheart then and now , love him


----------



## lannerch (30 September 2020)

Asha said:



			It makes all the expense and time waiting worthwhile when they show they have a good brain . Exciting daffy  , he looks like he has a shine as good as TMs mule 😍

Fab technique over those jumps TM , can’t wait to see what they both do under saddle .

Great day for us too . Franks had his first hack at home . He went passed cars , tractors , loose dogs , and road work signs ( he did have a wiggle at the blue plastic fencing barrier 😊) the only thing that made him stop and think was a big boulder . But with a pat and a scratch he went passed . Super proud of him , he genuinely enjoyed it and strode out , even taking the lead . ( forgive the no hiviz on Frank , we where so excited we forgot , but I was on foot and wore it )
3 years and 7months between the photos 😍
	View attachment 56065
View attachment 56066

Click to expand...

My version of your photo although I’m the one on the chestnut


----------



## Asha (30 September 2020)

lannerch said:



			My version of your photo although I’m the one on the chestnut
		
Click to expand...

Thanks lannerch , he has always been a lovely boy . Genuinely kind and easy to be around ( had the odd plonker moment , but don’t they all !) 
Lovely photo of you and your youngster, I wish I was good enough to do this stage , but I’m not . Hats off to you all for doing your own .
Frank will have a pro on him , he’s the only one that I don’t think I will ever get to sit on . Too much timber on me at the minute for a light weight WB ! But if he continues being so good , maybe it’s a reason to loose a bit of weight .


----------



## lannerch (30 September 2020)

Asha said:



			Thanks lannerch , he has always been a lovely boy . Genuinely kind and easy to be around ( had the odd plonker moment , but don’t they all !)
Lovely photo of you and your youngster, I wish I was good enough to do this stage , but I’m not . Hats off to you all for doing your own .
Frank will have a pro on him , he’s the only one that I don’t think I will ever get to sit on . Too much timber on me at the minute for a light weight WB ! But if he continues being so good , maybe it’s a reason to loose a bit of weight .
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t done her on my own not this time, the guy who runs my livery yard is also a very experienced professional, so he has done all the work and he’s the one on her on the photo, I’m riding my friends older experienced horse in this photo  . I did loose a stone in weight though so I can ride her with no guilt lol


----------



## Asha (30 September 2020)

lannerch said:



			I haven’t done her on my own not this time, the guy who runs my livery yard is also a very experienced professional, so he has done all the work and he’s the one on her on the photo, I’m riding my friends older experienced horse in this photo  . I did loose a stone in weight though so I can ride her with no guilt lol
		
Click to expand...

Massive well done for that, i really need a kick up the backside to do something. A stone would make a massive difference for me. i just need to find the motivation. it doesnt help as my husband constantly buys me wine and goodies. Hes a feeder !!


----------



## Alibear (30 September 2020)

Amber came home on Saturday, this is her first time away from the stud where she was foaled but she seems to have settled in like a seasoned pro.
She squeaked once on arrival and since then has been fine, she's sussed out that chaff is edible , whereas on the first day she'd left it all to one side of her feed bowl, having wolfed down her normal mix  
She's lying down in the straw bed  no concerns there and after an initial pick at it, is sticking to her hay now.  Already in the staffs good books for being calm to lead in and out to the field, we need to work on standing in stable as she's a bit jiffly and bargy but that's already improving; and she wasn't like that at the stud so I think its one area where we can see the change of home has had an effect. 
We did a few short in-hand walks round the indoor to start with, and then yesterday she was so settled I hopped on board for a 5 mins and she was really good walked a few circles pat and hopped off. 
I'll keep working on that over the next few days and I have a lesson booked on Sunday, what or how much we'll do I don't know but it will keep me on track and I'm chuffed to already be on board. 
She's a very calm mare and taking everything in her stride. 

Last Thursday we had our first hack out together whilst she was still at the stud and she was very well behaved, managed walk, jog and lope and she wasn't bothered by the tractors and machinery in the same fields or the wildlife or other horses in the paddocks. She was alert and interested in seeing everything but calm and responsive with it. 

I think I might have another good one here


----------



## ihatework (30 September 2020)

That’s good to hear Alibear, is this the one you showed me as a 3yo (memory like a sieve), chestnut? If so I remember liking her quite a lot


----------



## daffy44 (30 September 2020)

Thanks Asha, the shine on my 3yr old comes from the same extensive regime that The Mule follows!!


----------



## Alibear (30 September 2020)

ihatework said:



			That’s good to hear Alibear, is this the one you showed me as a 3yo (memory like a sieve), chestnut? If so I remember liking her quite a lot
		
Click to expand...

Hi, yes its the same mare she's proving to be really lovely. So far my first foray in to buying something unbacked is going well. Now its up to me to maintain her good foundation now she's home.


----------



## ahml100 (30 September 2020)

TheMule said:



			My babies had a photo shoot this weekend and I've promised myself I now won’t look at them again until next April. They were super cute and both had really come on in their loose jumping- this is the 4th time they've done it and now both have really got the hang.

View attachment 56008

View attachment 56009

Click to expand...

Not sure what else to say but WOW WOW WOW 🤩 you must have been over the moon with those


----------



## TheMule (30 September 2020)

ahml100 said:



			Not sure what else to say but WOW WOW WOW 🤩 you must have been over the moon with those
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! They are both very special to me ❤️


----------



## daffy44 (30 September 2020)

I think despooking was a success today!


----------



## TheMule (30 September 2020)

daffy44 said:



			I think despooking was a success today!
View attachment 56122

Click to expand...

Love that!


----------



## daffy44 (30 September 2020)

TheMule said:



			Love that!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, he is teddy bear x labrador!


----------



## Cherryblossom (6 October 2020)

After our unplanned delay waiting for Poppy’s leg to heal, she went away over the weekend for breaking. Apparently she’s taking everything in her stride so far; long may that continue! Put a stick on her, and from the skinny, wormy wreck that arrived with me in May she’s grown by....absolutely nothing. Not an inch... and I’d really like two, ideally three! I want a horse sized pony, not a pony sized pony!


----------



## Asha (7 October 2020)

Cherryblossom said:



			After our unplanned delay waiting for Poppy’s leg to heal, she went away over the weekend for breaking. Apparently she’s taking everything in her stride so far; long may that continue! Put a stick on her, and from the skinny, wormy wreck that arrived with me in May she’s grown by....absolutely nothing. Not an inch... and I’d really like two, ideally three! I want a horse sized pony, not a pony sized pony!
View attachment 56482

Click to expand...


She is very pretty though !


----------



## Asha (7 October 2020)

Frank is proving to be a bit of a dude. So far hacking out and loving it, the things he looked at on his first hack time dont phase him now. He was funny when we met a couple of walkers, and seemed to think he should walk up to them for a pat. There must be a touch of golden retriever breeding in him.  He even put the big brave ID to shame by walking through all the puddles, while the ID ( Finn ) spooked at them .Hes been that good that we are turning him away now until next year. I hope he comes back as good.


----------



## lannerch (7 October 2020)

Asha said:



			Frank is proving to be a bit of a dude. So far hacking out and loving it, the things he looked at on his first hack time dont phase him now. He was funny when we met a couple of walkers, and seemed to think he should walk up to them for a pat. There must be a touch of golden retriever breeding in him.  He even put the big brave ID to shame by walking through all the puddles, while the ID ( Finn ) spooked at them .Hes been that good that we are turning him away now until next year. I hope he comes back as good.
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure he will and I hope the walkers appreciated him.  I’ve just done the same with Layla , she’s so obliging it would be tempting to do too much, but I to have resisted lol .


----------



## Asha (7 October 2020)

lannerch said:



			I’m sure he will and I hope the walkers appreciated him.  I’ve just done the same with Layla , she’s so obliging it would be tempting to do too much, but I to have resisted lol .
		
Click to expand...

its a hard call to make when they seem to enjoy the work, but definitely the right call. When do you plan to bring her back in ? we are aiming for Feb .. weather permitting !


----------



## lannerch (7 October 2020)

Asha said:



			its a hard call to make when they seem to enjoy the work, but definitely the right call. When do you plan to bring her back in ? we are aiming for Feb .. weather permitting !
		
Click to expand...

Maybe for a short spell December 4 weeks or so then probably late feb , March . Well that was the plan when I discussed it with my friend who backed her could well change, and as you say depends on the weather as you don’t want to be stuck in the school .


----------



## palo1 (1 November 2020)

Well after just over 6 months gentle work  4 y/0 Alw is going to be turned away for the winter probably this week!  I had hoped to introduce her to a gentle morning's  local trail hunting but thanks to the new lock-down that is not likely to be available to us before mid December and really, she has done enough and deserves a break   Personally, I will be sad to stop working her for a bit but she needs to rest and grow.  Just to re-cap; I started her late last summer as a 3 year old and she was turned away in the Autumn having not put a foot wrong - hacking out alone and in company, good with traffic, dogs and various sights and sounds.   We had got all 3 wtc quite happily and when I picked her up again this Spring she was completely straightforward to bring back into work.    Since mid-late March we have consolidated all the basic handling - she now loads herself and is a cool customer to travel and visit new places as well as to clip, travel with other horses, rug, boot etc etc.  She is working very nicely in w/t/c and has even had 1 baby go at gallop   Slowest gallop ever but I guess she was busy trying to organise her legs bless her!!  She has popped small hunt jumps on the local common (up to about 2'3''...) and is confident with ditches and water. 

 In late August we started some more regular school work and leg yield, circles, spirals, turn on the forehand etc are all quite nice.  The last 3 weeks has seen Alw just stringing together a few little jumps of 60cm without any difficulties or excitement at all.  She has an amazing willing nature and fabulous 'work ethic'    She enjoys a puzzle.  I had planned for her to have a go at visiting a decent size venue to have a go at an unaffiliated test but the timing of her jabs and Covid have made that sadly impossible.  I am sad about that and about her not seeing hounds but we can get both those done next year.

She has gone bum high again - currently standing at 15'3 but I am hoping she won't grow much more tbh.  She is already a tank, albeit a very sweet one!  I just hope she doesn't get as bored as last year - taking her for walks was more alarming than riding her but if need be she can hack out or walk out very gently when the weather is nice.  For now she can be fluffy and relaxed about life.  To finish off, today she hacked out over the open hill in a gale with a rather dithery friend; I was so proud of how bold she is.   Thank you my sweet Alw for a lovely, rewarding and fun summer   I love her and can't wait to see where we go next year.


----------



## lannerch (1 November 2020)

palo1 said:



			Well after just over 6 months gentle work  4 y/0 Alw is going to be turned away for the winter probably this week!  I had hoped to introduce her to a gentle morning's  local trail hunting but thanks to the new lock-down that is not likely to be available to us before mid December and really, she has done enough and deserves a break  Personally, I will be sad to stop working her for a bit but she needs to rest and grow.  Just to re-cap; I started her late last summer as a 3 year old and she was turned away in the Autumn having not put a foot wrong - hacking out alone and in company, good with traffic, dogs and various sights and sounds.   We had got all 3 wtc quite happily and when I picked her up again this Spring she was completely straightforward to bring back into work.   Since mid-late March we have consolidated all the basic handling - she now loads herself and is a cool customer to travel and visit new places as well as to clip, travel with other horses, rug, boot etc etc.  She is working very nicely in w/t/c and has even had 1 baby go at gallop  Slowest gallop ever but I guess she was busy trying to organise her legs bless her!!  She has popped small hunt jumps on the local common (up to about 2'3''...) and is confident with ditches and water.

In late August we started some more regular school work and leg yield, circles, spirals, turn on the forehand etc are all quite nice.  The last 3 weeks has seen Alw just stringing together a few little jumps of 60cm without any difficulties or excitement at all.  She has an amazing willing nature and fabulous 'work ethic'   She enjoys a puzzle.  I had planned for her to have a go at visiting a decent size venue to have a go at an unaffiliated test but the timing of her jabs and Covid have made that sadly impossible.  I am sad about that and about her not seeing hounds but we can get both those done next year.

She has gone bum high again - currently standing at 15'3 but I am hoping she won't grow much more tbh.  She is already a tank, albeit a very sweet one!  I just hope she doesn't get as bored as last year - taking her for walks was more alarming than riding her but if need be she can hack out or walk out very gently when the weather is nice.  For now she can be fluffy and relaxed about life.  To finish off, today she hacked out over the open hill in a gale with a rather dithery friend; I was so proud of how bold she is.  Thank you my sweet Alw for a lovely, rewarding and fun summer   I love her and can't wait to see where we go next year. 

Click to expand...

Any piccys ? ❤️


----------



## j1ffy (1 November 2020)

palo1 said:



			Well after just over 6 months gentle work  4 y/0 Alw is going to be turned away for the winter probably this week!  I had hoped to introduce her to a gentle morning's  local trail hunting but thanks to the new lock-down that is not likely to be available to us before mid December and really, she has done enough and deserves a break  Personally, I will be sad to stop working her for a bit but she needs to rest and grow.  Just to re-cap; I started her late last summer as a 3 year old and she was turned away in the Autumn having not put a foot wrong - hacking out alone and in company, good with traffic, dogs and various sights and sounds.   We had got all 3 wtc quite happily and when I picked her up again this Spring she was completely straightforward to bring back into work.   Since mid-late March we have consolidated all the basic handling - she now loads herself and is a cool customer to travel and visit new places as well as to clip, travel with other horses, rug, boot etc etc.  She is working very nicely in w/t/c and has even had 1 baby go at gallop  Slowest gallop ever but I guess she was busy trying to organise her legs bless her!!  She has popped small hunt jumps on the local common (up to about 2'3''...) and is confident with ditches and water.

In late August we started some more regular school work and leg yield, circles, spirals, turn on the forehand etc are all quite nice.  The last 3 weeks has seen Alw just stringing together a few little jumps of 60cm without any difficulties or excitement at all.  She has an amazing willing nature and fabulous 'work ethic'   She enjoys a puzzle.  I had planned for her to have a go at visiting a decent size venue to have a go at an unaffiliated test but the timing of her jabs and Covid have made that sadly impossible.  I am sad about that and about her not seeing hounds but we can get both those done next year.

She has gone bum high again - currently standing at 15'3 but I am hoping she won't grow much more tbh.  She is already a tank, albeit a very sweet one!  I just hope she doesn't get as bored as last year - taking her for walks was more alarming than riding her but if need be she can hack out or walk out very gently when the weather is nice.  For now she can be fluffy and relaxed about life.  To finish off, today she hacked out over the open hill in a gale with a rather dithery friend; I was so proud of how bold she is.  Thank you my sweet Alw for a lovely, rewarding and fun summer   I love her and can't wait to see where we go next year. 

Click to expand...

It sounds like you’ve done a fantastic job with her! Enjoy the break x


----------



## palo1 (1 November 2020)

lannerch said:



			Any piccys ? ❤️
		
Click to expand...

I will try to put some up; I find the re-sizing, downloading, uploading etc rather tiresome but she does deserve her piccy here so I will do my best!!


----------



## Palindrome (1 November 2020)

My 3 years old recently progressed to wearing a saddle and a bridle. After the initial kick, she healed but then got tangled in some fencing and had some nasty cuts to the pastern so we gave it a good while to make sure everything is healed. The ground has gone really muddy so I think that will be as far as we will be going this year. I am a bit worried she might get hurt again, she certainly doesn't have much self preservation instinct.
She has grown a fair bit, now getting slightly too tall for my liking but well, I can live with that if she will wisen up a bit.


----------



## j1ffy (2 November 2020)

Chilli is heading home - hoorah! He's had a great few months in Spain, learning to be a human carrier and having plenty of downtime as well. 

He'll have a week in the stable getting used to UK grass again, and I'll sit on him a couple of times, then I'll turn him away until Spring. My birthday is in early May and that feels like a good time to get going again with him as he deserves a good few months being a horse!


----------



## GinaGeo (2 November 2020)

it sounds like Alw is turning into a useful sort 😊

Palindrome - my young horse went through a stage between 1-4yrs where it seemed like we had the vet on speed dial and when the vet wasn’t in attendance the bugger spent most of his time cast 🙈 He seems to have grown out of it now - hopefully yours will too!  🤞

Jiffy - I bet you can’t wait!

My 4yr old Pod, is coming along quite sweetly. He’s been doing lots of hacking, has done an unaffiliated Dressage Test. And in the last couple of months has been going to a local trainer do some baby jumping and jumped round a small course at a spooky local venue.

Would have liked to get him out to a couple more unaff Dressage comps and to a small Unaff Jumping comp before Christmas but that is looking unlikely now.

He’ll probably have a holiday after Christmas and I’ll bring him back in at Easter.


----------



## shortstuff99 (2 November 2020)

j1ffy said:



			Chilli is heading home - hoorah! He's had a great few months in Spain, learning to be a human carrier and having plenty of downtime as well.

He'll have a week in the stable getting used to UK grass again, and I'll sit on him a couple of times, then I'll turn him away until Spring. My birthday is in early May and that feels like a good time to get going again with him as he deserves a good few months being a horse!
		
Click to expand...

Any pics? What is his breeding?


----------



## j1ffy (2 November 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Any pics? What is his breeding?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been avoiding sharing pics as people have such strong views on youngsters! But I’ll add a couple below - one from just before he left (a week or so before lockdown) and one from last week when Antonio was getting him used to different riders before heading home.

He’s related to my now-retired Medium horse, Indio. They have a lot of Pallares (one of the Carthusian lines), from a stud called El Ancla that is focusing increasingly on dressage breeding. His full name is Enchilado Ancla III if you’d like to look him up 😊

After an English winter:





With a new rider...!!


----------



## shortstuff99 (2 November 2020)

j1ffy said:



			I’ve been avoiding sharing pics as people have such strong views on youngsters! But I’ll add a couple below - one from just before he left (a week or so before lockdown) and one from last week when Antonio was getting him used to different riders before heading home.

He’s related to my now-retired Medium horse, Indio. They have a lot of Pallares (one of the Carthusian lines), from a stud called El Ancla that is focusing increasingly on dressage breeding. His full name is Enchilado Ancla III if you’d like to look him up 😊

After an English winter:


View attachment 58230


With a new rider...!!

View attachment 58231

Click to expand...

He's lovely!

ETA is his brand a freeze mark? As one of mine is hot branded and I think it looks rubbish as it just looks like messy fur/an injury.


----------



## j1ffy (2 November 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			He's lovely!

ETA is his brand a freeze mark? As one of mine is hot branded and I think it looks rubbish as it just looks like messy fur/an injury.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - all the El Ancla horses are freeze-branded. It’s so much nicer, although you can barely see Indio’s now he’s greyed out!


----------



## rara007 (2 November 2020)

Exciting


----------



## daffy44 (2 November 2020)

Well, I've been pottering about with my three yr old with the plan of sending him away to be backed in a couple of weeks, obviously that will have to wait now due to lockdown, but it wont hurt a horse of his age waiting a bit longer.  But I'm delighted with him, saddle, bridle, lunging, long reining, poles, despooking stuff, general ground work, all done in a very stress free manner, I am just loving working with him, so I'm afraid I couldnt resist just having a little sit on him.  I swore I wouldnt because I am alone on the yard, but I really trust him, and the feeling is mutual, so I got on and off a couple of times, no bother at all, so the next time we did a little walking and halting, and he was just perfect.  Its frustrating as he is so ready now to go away and be done properly, but that'll wait, and I wont get on him again until after lockdown (sensible head on!)


----------



## daffy44 (2 November 2020)

I would just add before anyone thinks I am hideously irresponsible, that I used to work as a backing rider, so I am very familiar with starting youngsters, I'm not just doing it randomly!


----------



## lannerch (2 November 2020)

j1ffy said:



			I’ve been avoiding sharing pics as people have such strong views on youngsters! But I’ll add a couple below - one from just before he left (a week or so before lockdown) and one from last week when Antonio was getting him used to different riders before heading home.

He’s related to my now-retired Medium horse, Indio. They have a lot of Pallares (one of the Carthusian lines), from a stud called El Ancla that is focusing increasingly on dressage breeding. His full name is Enchilado Ancla III if you’d like to look him up 😊

After an English winter:


View attachment 58230


With a new rider...!!

View attachment 58231

Click to expand...

Love him too ❤️


----------



## lannerch (2 November 2020)

daffy44 said:



			Well, I've been pottering about with my three yr old with the plan of sending him away to be backed in a couple of weeks, obviously that will have to wait now due to lockdown, but it wont hurt a horse of his age waiting a bit longer.  But I'm delighted with him, saddle, bridle, lunging, long reining, poles, despooking stuff, general ground work, all done in a very stress free manner, I am just loving working with him, so I'm afraid I couldnt resist just having a little sit on him.  I swore I wouldnt because I am alone on the yard, but I really trust him, and the feeling is mutual, so I got on and off a couple of times, no bother at all, so the next time we did a little walking and halting, and he was just perfect.  Its frustrating as he is so ready now to go away and be done properly, but that'll wait, and I wont get on him again until after lockdown (sensible head on!)
View attachment 58233

Click to expand...

How exciting and looks very chilled, well done you must have done your ground work very well .  
I backed my now retired ex eventer by myself , had no choice only had a non horsey boyfriend around at the time, who was more hinderance than help ( a sign of things to come as now ex )  He too was as good as gold , until the next day when  I jumped on him too quick and not slowly like he had been used to , I scared him so he bucked me off like a true rodeo lol, luckily only my pride was hurt and I never made that mistake again .


----------



## daffy44 (2 November 2020)

lannerch said:



			How exciting and looks very chilled, well done you must have done your ground work very well .
I backed my now retired ex eventer by myself , had no choice only had a non horsey boyfriend around at the time, who was more hinderance than help ( a sign of things to come as now ex )  He too was as good as gold , until the next day when  I jumped on him too quick and not slowly like he had been used to , I scared him so he bucked me off like a true rodeo lol, luckily only my pride was hurt and I never made that mistake again .
		
Click to expand...

I'm so glad you were ok!  I have prepared him as throughly as possible, but he is also blessed with a fantastic temperament.


----------



## palo1 (3 November 2020)

It varies enormously with youngsters but if it is possible for the main keeper to at least do the first bit I think that is fantastic - there is usually a good level of trust, understanding, acceptance and tolerance and it is lovely for a horse to have the first rider as the person they are most familiar with.  Obviously every one has their own views and system and there absolutely is a place for professional backing services as it needs to be done properly and safely but it is lovely for a horse to have that first introduction at home where that works.


----------



## j1ffy (3 November 2020)

daffy44 said:



			Well, I've been pottering about with my three yr old with the plan of sending him away to be backed in a couple of weeks, obviously that will have to wait now due to lockdown, but it wont hurt a horse of his age waiting a bit longer.  But I'm delighted with him, saddle, bridle, lunging, long reining, poles, despooking stuff, general ground work, all done in a very stress free manner, I am just loving working with him, so I'm afraid I couldnt resist just having a little sit on him.  I swore I wouldnt because I am alone on the yard, but I really trust him, and the feeling is mutual, so I got on and off a couple of times, no bother at all, so the next time we did a little walking and halting, and he was just perfect.  Its frustrating as he is so ready now to go away and be done properly, but that'll wait, and I wont get on him again until after lockdown (sensible head on!)
View attachment 58233

Click to expand...

I think you know your horse and are clearly incredibly experienced! How lovely to know that you've done the ground work so well and that you can hop on with no drama at all. Great work


----------



## j1ffy (3 November 2020)

lannerch said:



			Love him too ❤️
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I can't wait to see him, he's such a character and I've missed him.


----------



## palo1 (3 November 2020)

lannerch said:



			Any piccys ? ❤️
		
Click to expand...

TaDa!!  Sorry that she isn't in her fancy clothes - and don't you all be thinking she is fat - it is a lot of fluff...  My instructor asked if I wanted to be filmed last time but I am so hideously self-conscious that I will wait until the Spring for that. If I have all winter to brood on how terrible I look on her then it will sour what has been a fab few months.  I know filming is hugely helpful and that will be a positive next step but I wasn't quite ready at that point.


----------



## lannerch (3 November 2020)

palo1 said:



			TaDa!!  Sorry that she isn't in her fancy clothes - and don't you all be thinking she is fat - it is a lot of fluff...  My instructor asked if I wanted to be filmed last time but I am so hideously self-conscious that I will wait until the Spring for that. If I have all winter to brood on how terrible I look on her then it will sour what has been a fab few months.  I know filming is hugely helpful and that will be a positive next step but I wasn't quite ready at that point.
	View attachment 58257
View attachment 58258

Click to expand...

Love her she’s beautiful 😍


----------



## j1ffy (3 November 2020)

palo1 said:



			TaDa!!  Sorry that she isn't in her fancy clothes - and don't you all be thinking she is fat - it is a lot of fluff...  My instructor asked if I wanted to be filmed last time but I am so hideously self-conscious that I will wait until the Spring for that. If I have all winter to brood on how terrible I look on her then it will sour what has been a fab few months.  I know filming is hugely helpful and that will be a positive next step but I wasn't quite ready at that point.
	View attachment 58257
View attachment 58258

Click to expand...

She is gorgeous, and what a lovely round hindquarters she has!


----------



## palo1 (4 November 2020)

She says 'thank you kindly' for admiring her generous bum   We do have lots of hills here but I suspect at least part of her buxom charm is her native breeding.


----------



## j1ffy (8 November 2020)

Chilli has arrived home and I had my first sit on him today! It’s wonderful to have him back, he’s got such a bold, kind and inquisitive nature. He’s settled straight into his stable (next to an old field mate, who he clearly remembered), been fab with the farrier and to handle.

It felt odd tacking him up for the first time having sent him off as a feral fluff ball! He’s very easy going, happy to have a bridle and saddle, chilled and balanced on the lunge. Then today I hopped on, did a quick w/t/c in the arena then out for a potter around the farm tracks with his uncle Pocholo. Chilli was bold as brass - leading the whole way and happy to go past XC jumps, through puddles and past horses in fields. I couldn’t have asked for more, I’m so pleased!!






And a short video from today:


----------



## TheMule (8 November 2020)

j1ffy said:



			Chilli has arrived home and I had my first sit on him today! It’s wonderful to have him back, he’s got such a bold, kind and inquisitive nature. He’s settled straight into his stable (next to an old field mate, who he clearly remembered), been fab with the farrier and to handle.

It felt odd tacking him up for the first time having sent him off as a feral fluff ball! He’s very easy going, happy to have a bridle and saddle, chilled and balanced on the lunge. Then today I hopped on, did a quick w/t/c in the arena then out for a potter around the farm tracks with his uncle Pocholo. Chilli was bold as brass - leading the whole way and happy to go past XC jumps, through puddles and past horses in fields. I couldn’t have asked for more, I’m so pleased!!

View attachment 58541


View attachment 58542

And a short video from today:






Click to expand...

He is absolutely gorgeous!
All the waiting definitely worth it to now get on and enjoy him!


----------



## j1ffy (8 November 2020)

TheMule said:



			He is absolutely gorgeous!
All the waiting definitely worth it to now get on and enjoy him!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! He’s definitely worth the wait. I’ll only ride a couple more times then turn him away, tempting as it is to carry on with him! He’s only 3.5 years and has dropped quite a bit of weight on the journey so definitely needs a good break.


----------



## rara007 (8 November 2020)

I can see why you’re chuffed


----------



## lannerch (8 November 2020)

Wow you must be so excited with him , looks lovely and balanced particularly in the canter to . Looking forward to seeing him develop ❤️


----------



## Northern (10 November 2020)

Bella has been learning the long reining ropes. Session number three today and we’re getting the hang of turning with some halt transitions thrown in there. She’s such a good girl 😊 

Next step is to engage a trusted friend to hold her while I start leaning over the saddle a bit. Just going through all the ropes before getting on properly next year. She needs a bit of work on paying attention with other horses around, but nothing unexpected for a young one.

She’s looking rather well on all our grass 🤭😂


----------



## MarvelVillis (10 November 2020)

I moved my 3 year old WBxTB to a new yard a couple of months ago (which is a 5 min drive from my new house - yay!). Haven't done a lot with him since moving (apart from the usual daily handling and a bit of groundwork in the school), whilst he settled in to the new herd. He's now quite happy and relaxed, so I booked in to get his wolf teeth removed last week, which he seemed to recover from pretty quickly. The plan is to increase our in hand walks on Dartmoor (we're a 10 min walk from the moors along a bridleway which is perfect) and then start long reining. I'm still debating whether to get him backed spring/summer 2021, or wait until the following year, but will see how he is by then and whether he's ready.


----------



## ihatework (10 November 2020)

The fat ferel fluff ball came in.
He got naked.
He has forgotten nothing and knuckled down to grown up life like a little pro ❤️


----------



## windand rain (10 November 2020)

picture is for interest but asking for advice This little monster is too laid back in fact almost stubborn she is so behind the leg she barely moves and that is hard work for her little jockey


----------



## Palindrome (10 November 2020)

windand rain said:



View attachment 58707

picture is for interest but asking for advice This little monster is too laid back in fact almost stubborn she is so behind the leg she barely moves and that is hard work for her little jockey
		
Click to expand...

How is she to lunge? Is there someone on foot who can lead or lunge at the same time the rider is riding to reinforce the aids?
If she has just been backed, she might need a bit of time to get used to having a rider and has not yet found her balance.


----------



## windand rain (10 November 2020)

Lunges great long reins brilliantly but is really backwards ridden Been off lead for about 8 months the child is young but we have a small adult schooling her now, She is a little older than the others at 5 but is still only about a 4 year old in mileage Did wonder if the transition from Adult to child had been too soon and coincided with 5 year old tantrums


----------



## ihatework (11 November 2020)

I’d keep the small adult schooling her. 
Have the child on the lunge for now or out hacking. Make sure the pony really knows what the ridden aids are.

In parallel make sure the saddle fits and get the pony on a fitness program and diet, she is quite rotund which won’t help.

If she remains stuffy then keep in your mind low grade laminitis, she would be the kind of candidate for it


----------



## windand rain (11 November 2020)

Thank IHW was my thinking too kids too in experienced and keen to be off doing and the adult in question thinks pony should only work 20 minutes twice a week wish I was half my weight and half as old but have to do whats best so she is clipped and is now on a fitness routine  of lunging/long reining daily and schooling the twice a week. Her weight has worried me a long while. She is on a very restricted diet


----------



## MarvelVillis (11 November 2020)

I just posted a new thread about the benefits of backing/breaking in at home vs sending away. Would be interested to hear all your thoughts


----------



## j1ffy (13 November 2020)

I had a second ride on Chilli on Wednesday evening - this time in the big school complete with floodlights, jumps and white boards. We watched YO's daughter jump (and fall off!!) before going in and he was curious but not particularly interested! After a circuit leading him I hopped on, and did some walk trot and canter. He felt a bit worried to begin with but didn't spook or do anything bad, in fact I feel incredibly safe on him. Only did 15 minutes or so then put him away.

He's really got nothing else to prove right now and is still so young at 3.5yo, so he's turned away again. He went straight back to his old best field buddy and is very happy to be back in the 10 acre field full of grass!

Video from Wednesday:






In the field today, watching me approach with his shiny new turnout rug - let's see how long it lasts...!


----------



## GinaGeo (13 November 2020)

He's looking good Jiffy!

Podrick went slightly wild last week. A culmination of some colder weather and three days off resulted in a few snorty, jovial rides where I was immeasurably thankful for a jump saddle and neck strap. 

I am pleased to report that normal behaviour has now resumed and we will be doing our last hacking weekend until Christmas.

I’m about to get very busy with work, so it’s a perfect time to let him chill out a bit.


----------



## j1ffy (13 November 2020)

GinaGeo said:



			He's looking good Jiffy!

Podrick went slightly wild last week. A culmination of some colder weather and three days off resulted in a few snorty, jovial rides where I was immeasurably thankful for a jump saddle and neck strap.

I am pleased to report that normal behaviour has now resumed and we will be doing our last hacking weekend until Christmas.

I’m about to get very busy with work, so it’s a perfect time to let him chill out a bit.

View attachment 58901

Click to expand...

Beautiful shot GG! I’m pleased he’s settled again.

I just realised Chilli is actually less than 4 months from turning 4 - wow, time flies. It’s been such an odd year, I can’t believe it’s mid-November.


----------



## TheMule (13 November 2020)

j1ffy said:



			I had a second ride on Chilli on Wednesday evening - this time in the big school complete with floodlights, jumps and white boards. We watched YO's daughter jump (and fall off!!) before going in and he was curious but not particularly interested! After a circuit leading him I hopped on, and did some walk trot and canter. He felt a bit worried to begin with but didn't spook or do anything bad, in fact I feel incredibly safe on him. Only did 15 minutes or so then put him away.

He's really got nothing else to prove right now and is still so young at 3.5yo, so he's turned away again. He went straight back to his old best field buddy and is very happy to be back in the 10 acre field full of grass!

Video from Wednesday:






In the field today, watching me approach with his shiny new turnout rug - let's see how long it lasts...!

View attachment 58899

Click to expand...

I felt the same with Nova- you have to sit on your hands and wait, but no point flogging the same point when they've been good as gold at 3


----------



## lannerch (14 November 2020)

My lady is being not so good as gold , she now seems to hate being on a break and gets bored . She is being a little horror careering round her field and destroying everything. She is trying it on in the stable and has to be reminded she has manners in a daily basis , so  much so we are contemplating taking her of a break and lightly hacking every day. She is only fed balancer and hay, along off course with the grass she gets in the day. 
Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## GinaGeo (14 November 2020)

lannerch said:



			My lady is being not so good as gold , she now seems to hate being on a break and gets bored . She is being a little horror careering round her field and destroying everything. She is trying it on in the stable and has to be reminded she has manners in a daily basis , so  much so we are contemplating taking her of a break and lightly hacking every day. She is only fed balancer and hay, along off course with the grass she gets in the day.
Anyone else have this problem?
		
Click to expand...

I am slightly concerned this is what my young man is going to think too. He loves working 🙈

I don’t think a holiday suits them all, and if light hacking is what suits her then go for it.

You might be able to reduce her workload a little more steadily along with her fitness and then try a holiday again?


----------



## lannerch (14 November 2020)

GinaGeo said:



			I am slightly concerned this is what my young man is going to think too. He loves working 🙈

I don’t think a holiday suits them all, and if light hacking is what suits her then go for it.

You might be able to reduce her workload a little more steadily along with her fitness and then try a holiday again?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that ginageo really appreciate it  I think I may well take your advice maybe sneak a few short holidays in so she doesn’t notice as much .
I’m terrified of over doing especially as she’s certainly growing it but  at the moment she’s a liability to herself and the girls that handle her.


----------



## ihatework (14 November 2020)

For me, if they have a holiday then they are better going away for it. When out in a herd, on acreage, that isn’t coming & going then they are generally pretty good.

But you have to do what works for the horse in front of you and the situation/set up you have


----------



## daffy44 (14 November 2020)

Well I'm jealous of all of you who are riding your three yr olds!  I've sat on mine a couple of times, as I've said, and we've done a little basic walking and halting, but he was due to be sent away last week, but of course lock down stopped that, so I'm feeling impatient.  I know it doesnt matter to him in any way shape or form, but I'm just dying to ride him!

Lannerch, I know you want to give yours a holiday, but sometimes the horse hasnt read the book, so you have to do whats right for the horse in front of you, not what you want the horse to be.  If you can turn away in a herd and leave out then its much easier to just let them get on with it, but if she is in a version of her ridden routine, going out in the day, in at night etc, its more likely she can become annoying.  Personally I wouldnt worry about being rigid about the holiday and I would keep in light work, and give lots of mini breaks, a week here and there, an odd five days etc, it would do her less harm than crashing through a fence being a monkey.


----------



## lannerch (14 November 2020)

Thanks daffy44


----------



## ihatework (15 November 2020)

Not long before the little ferel one no longer qualifies as a 3/4yo - where has the time gone!!

I went to see him have a little school yesterday - the heavens opened and he got to wear a quarter sheet for the first time - that was interesting 🚀🚀🚀😁🤣😍


----------



## j1ffy (15 November 2020)

ihatework said:



			Not long before the little ferel one no longer qualifies as a 3/4yo - where has the time gone!!

I went to see him have a little school yesterday - the heavens opened and he got to wear a quarter sheet for the first time - that was interesting 🚀🚀🚀😁🤣😍

View attachment 59024
View attachment 59025
View attachment 59026

Click to expand...

He looks pretty relaxed about it in those pics! Where are the fun ones? 😂

Time does fly. What next for him?


----------



## ihatework (15 November 2020)

j1ffy said:



			He looks pretty relaxed about it in those pics! Where are the fun ones? 😂

Time does fly. What next for him?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry! I was to busy giggling/grimacing and waiting to pick her up if floor if needed!!


----------



## rara007 (26 November 2020)

How much hand walking are people doing? Mine has had a slightly quirky education so far as the auction horses do, she rides in a school beautifully but even lunging In balance has been more complicated than I’d have expected! We’re at the point of hacking out now but the world is far too overwhelming and rather than scare either of us I’m taking her inhand rather than test exactly how strong the aids are installed. We’re all road work and without company. She’s pretty obedient but you can  tell she’s nervous, snorts under her breath and we have the odd plant to look at something. How much inhand walking would you say before ‘this is as good as it’s going to get’. There’s nothing more to prove school work wise so until she’s stronger so trying to prioritise getting off the yard.

Photos for tax


----------



## Northern (26 November 2020)

rara007 said:



			How much hand walking are people doing? Mine has had a slightly quirky education so far as the auction horses do, she rides in a school beautifully but even lunging In balance has been more complicated than I’d have expected! We’re at the point of hacking out now but the world is far too overwhelming and rather than scare either of us I’m taking her inhand rather than test exactly how strong the aids are installed. We’re all road work and without company. She’s pretty obedient but you can  tell she’s nervous, snorts under her breath and we have the odd plant to look at something. How much inhand walking would you say before ‘this is as good as it’s going to get’. There’s nothing more to prove school work wise so until she’s stronger so trying to prioritise getting off the yard.

Photos for tax
View attachment 59773
View attachment 59772
View attachment 59771

Click to expand...

She looks like she's going well!

Mine is walking out 3-4 times a week at the moment. A combination of saddled/unsaddled/bridled/haltered etc. I just decide on the day where to go and what to do. She is pretty chilled though and very polite on the lead, I don't feel like she needs to do more than she already does just to get out and see the world. If she were more suspicious I would probably increase the casual walks around a bit to reinforce that the world is not that scary and she can relax.

It sounds like your girl could benefit from just hacking out at the moment, perhaps try to establish an initial route and stick to it until she can wander along relaxed. Then you can branch out to some newer areas. Can you ride/walk out with a more confident horse? I understand if you can't, I'm usually all alone unless I can find a competent  and confident person to accompany. I wouldn't worry too much though, I think you'll probably find that she relaxes the more she is repeatedly exposed to life.


----------



## TheMule (26 November 2020)

rara007 said:



			How much hand walking are people doing? Mine has had a slightly quirky education so far as the auction horses do, she rides in a school beautifully but even lunging In balance has been more complicated than I’d have expected! We’re at the point of hacking out now but the world is far too overwhelming and rather than scare either of us I’m taking her inhand rather than test exactly how strong the aids are installed. We’re all road work and without company. She’s pretty obedient but you can  tell she’s nervous, snorts under her breath and we have the odd plant to look at something. How much inhand walking would you say before ‘this is as good as it’s going to get’. There’s nothing more to prove school work wise so until she’s stronger so trying to prioritise getting off the yard.

Photos for tax
View attachment 59773
View attachment 59772
View attachment 59771

Click to expand...

My babies did each hacking route several times being led off an older horse before I rode them round it. I find ride and lead really valuable for building that confidence


----------



## lannerch (26 November 2020)

My girl when she was in work did hack out by herself, but she also hacked out mostly in company . She’s very brave though , I had  been regularly taking her for walks in the summer around the farm before she was backed, and she’s also done a lot of long reining up the country roads and farm.


----------



## Palindrome (27 November 2020)

I love the look of your filly rara.
My filly was super tense walking in hand and she has just started to relax on the way home last time. I would say she has gone out about 10 times, twice following another horse.
My gelding (in the avatar picture) used to plant, every time at the same place on our last yard. He had come off race training at 3 years old and probably same as your filly had been under lots of pressure. I would just give him a bit of time to think about things and he eventually stopped doing it as he grew in confidence. I think for youngsters having a few treats to give them can help diffuse stress when out and about. If you can't follow another horse, sometimes you can follow someone on a bike, that could help with confidence too.


----------



## palo1 (30 November 2020)

I did in hand walks out for 2 or 3 times then ridden with the young horse being led on the same route for a couple of times before riding the route.  On each ride I dismounted at least once to walk in hand and then hop back on; not because there were any problems but because I wanted my little mare to understand that sometimes I would choose to walk and that I may want to get back on half way round etc. This, in part, sets up a positive prep for any point where there are problems and I need to get off!  As it happened, my youngster has been very straightforward and bold and was hacking out alone and in company happily quite quickly.  They are all different though so no 'right' way to do it!!   You have a lovely looking youngster rara!


----------



## rara007 (30 November 2020)

Update!

We took a lead pedestrian a couple of times around the same route and she’s getting much calmer about it all  We’ll try the same route alone by the end of the week before going through other way round. She’s been polite every time and her breathing rate is back to sensible for the vast majority of our walk now. I don’t have anything to ride and lead from as my gelding isn’t a bold hack (partly why I’m keen to get her as bold as possible!) and the stallion isn’t to be trusted that much! I do have friends locally but don’t want to bother them until we’re a bit less hopeless 
I could lead an old pony gelding from her, he’s my pony of a lifetime but I’ve got a bit heavy considering he had a neuro virus and lami. They’re field mates and I trust him 100%... He’s only a hand smaller than her but even now he’ll be speedy enough pace won’t be an issue. I’ll see how mad I’m feeling, is 98% narrow lanes. 
Sorry for not replying quicker I’ve been a bit mentally busy  It’s reassuring this is quite normal. Quite a few of my ponies have been cocky enough (and in turn me confident in them) hacking was get on and go don’t look back so this hyperventilating sideways walking thing was a bit of a shock.


----------



## ihatework (18 December 2020)

Well, for his final couple of weeks of being eligible for the 3/4yo thread, little Oz man would like to offer his final instalment.

He had his first lesson today with his jockey’s regular trainer, Kevin McNab. Not someone I’ve had any experience of before but he was very good. Got the measure of the little guy very quickly and immediately adapted what he had set up to suit.

Overall conclusions are it’s too early to tell what we have. He is super quick in his brain and with his feet which, while great in some respects, means he is far too gung-ho and isn’t giving himself enough time to use his body optimally. This gives the initial impression he possibly doesn’t have the scope for top level but if we can get his brain slowed down he could surprise us. 

We started off working over a double with lots of placing poles. That kind of exercise is quite usual for him - build a grid, try and slow him down. But actually he is clever enough he can do it without learning much. 

Kevin quickly built something else for him. The 20m circle with poles at 12, 3, 6 and 9 o’clock. This was then built with small uprights at 12 & 6, with poles at 3 & 9. Then Oz had to make his own mistakes and back himself off, without crashing & burning. Once he had nailed that he joined the clock together with the grid, both ways.

Finished through another grid, upright-oxer-oxer-upright with poles before, after & middle. 

So in summary Kevin confirmed what we knew about the horse but actually thinks we need to do more small tricky stuff on curves/angles to make him think and sit himself back, don’t help him too much and make sure he makes the mistakes rather than letting him bowl down a straight line grid much


----------



## Asha (18 December 2020)

thats the bit thats most exciting. Have you managed to get a top horse or is he a good amateurs ride.  When you've bred them i always think the pressure is off a little, as although its costs a fair bit to breed and raise, you havent paid £30k for a 3 year. exciting times for you, heres hoping hes a top horse, you can sell for millions  and then retire off to the cotswolds...oops perhaps thats my dream !


----------



## TheMule (18 December 2020)

ihatework said:



			Well, for his final couple of weeks of being eligible for the 3/4yo thread, little Oz man would like to offer his final instalment.

He had his first lesson today with his jockey’s regular trainer, Kevin McNab. Not someone I’ve had any experience of before but he was very good. Got the measure of the little guy very quickly and immediately adapted what he had set up to suit.

Overall conclusions are it’s too early to tell what we have. He is super quick in his brain and with his feet which, while great in some respects, means he is far too gung-ho and isn’t giving himself enough time to use his body optimally. This gives the initial impression he possibly doesn’t have the scope for top level but if we can get his brain slowed down he could surprise us.

We started off working over a double with lots of placing poles. That kind of exercise is quite usual for him - build a grid, try and slow him down. But actually he is clever enough he can do it without learning much.

Kevin quickly built something else for him. The 20m circle with poles at 12, 3, 6 and 9 o’clock. This was then built with small uprights at 12 & 6, with poles at 3 & 9. Then Oz had to make his own mistakes and back himself off, without crashing & burning. Once he had nailed that he joined the clock together with the grid, both ways.

Finished through another grid, upright-oxer-oxer-upright with poles before, after & middle.

So in summary Kevin confirmed what we knew about the horse but actually thinks we need to do more small tricky stuff on curves/angles to make him think and sit himself back, don’t help him too much and make sure he makes the mistakes rather than letting him bowl down a straight line grid much
		
Click to expand...

Really interesting- I would value that quick thinking boldness over a top-of-the-wings wow horse. I think the little guy has it in him 🤞


----------



## Northern (20 December 2020)

Bella had her first outing yesterday!

Prior to this, she had never been in a standard horse float, only in a horse truck (lorries are very rare here, it's either horse float/trailer or big truck!). I had spent some time in the last few weeks just popping her on and off my float and leaving her in to eat some hay so she was used to it.

She was a superstar to load both ways, self loaded there and back, even though she had hit her head on the way to the venue (sporting a tiny hole in her head now, which she promptly forgot about apparently!). She travelled well, just a bit impatient when stopped, which is somewhat normal for impatient young horses - she's not my first to do that!

I was super pleased with her, I only took her out in her halter to watch my friend ride. I had decided against tacking her up to long rein, she doesn't need to be overfaced on her first outing and I'm in absolutely no hurry to do much with her. As it turns out, she probably would have been fine! She lunged politely on the dressage surface, we practiced our cantering on the lunge for the first time. I just wanted to make sure she knows the voice aid (she does!). No spook whatsoever and happily wandered up to and over weird surfaces and sights to have a sniff. Just need to keep her mind occupied in future, she did get a bit rude standing around watching, but nothing more than bold young WB stuff which is easily nipped in the bud. I am hoping to bring her out to these outings every few weeks and build up to long reining around/possibly riding her a bit too when I have backed her.

Hoping to have a sit on her in the next few weeks  I think she'll take it well, she's the type that likes to have something to do. Just need to kidnap my backing buddy to hold her for me.

I've attached some pictures of the occasion


----------



## Northern (26 December 2020)

The view is pretty great from up here 




First sit ever and it went exactly how I imagined! Not bothered in the slightest 
My lovely helper also reminded me about FORWARD in long reining (eyes on the ground!), so we had a great session working on flexion and transitions within the pace. Bella worked up a nice sweat but was very willing and good natured about it.

Plan is now to work on the long reining a few more times this week, then hop on again next week and do some gentle work under saddle, go solo around the arena and perhaps have a bit of a trot and small hack back to the stables. We'll see how it goes, I'm happy to determine what to do on the day and how she is going.

Bit excited to get this one going  I think she's going to be a cracker!


----------



## TheMule (26 December 2020)

Northern said:



			The view is pretty great from up here 

View attachment 61993


First sit ever and it went exactly how I imagined! Not bothered in the slightest 
My lovely helper also reminded me about FORWARD in long reining (eyes on the ground!), so we had a great session working on flexion and transitions within the pace. Bella worked up a nice sweat but was very willing and good natured about it.

Plan is now to work on the long reining a few more times this week, then hop on again next week and do some gentle work under saddle, go solo around the arena and perhaps have a bit of a trot and small hack back to the stables. We'll see how it goes, I'm happy to determine what to do on the day and how she is going.

Bit excited to get this one going  I think she's going to be a cracker!
		
Click to expand...

How exciting! Great Christmas pressie 😃


----------



## Northern (26 December 2020)

TheMule said:



			How exciting! Great Christmas pressie 😃
		
Click to expand...

Sure is! In a less than great year. I've had her 6 months now as well, time does fly!


----------



## Palindrome (26 December 2020)

I had a little hack down the lane with my 3 and half years old today. It was my second time on board as I had a little sit 2 weeks ago while my friend was holding her and feeding her carrots.
She took to it really well and was following my friend on my gelding. She got a bit nappy and refused to carry on once we had crossed the road, she does the same in hand (with some little rears and leg throwing so I didn't want to push her too much). So we took a few more steps, went back to the yard and did the lane a second time.
She is getting the idea about stopping and starting and overall being a good citizen.


----------



## lannerch (27 December 2020)

My turn for an update , well I have managed to keep the golden child on a break , we moved her to a different field with chums each side , and more to see, which did the trick and managed to keep her from mostly charging up and down she is still led by the girls on a chifney but I think that’s more a precaution now .

As  it’s Christmas and so wet the horses are in as a one off for 48 hours , obviously hardly ideal for the golden child, so I decided the safest way to get her out of the stable was to try leading of my friends horse who I has just schooled.  He is an eventer ex racehorse , sensible although certainly not a plod but I figured she would be safer in company, than me hanging on for dear life on foot.

She/they were absolute stars  , went through all the floods , mud etc, survived the hunters on a canter workout cantering past , ( had to hang on to both horses when this happened as both wanted to join and both were in a snaffle )I’m so pleased with her, can’t wait until  next spring .

going to do the same again tomorrow then hopefully we will be back to normal with daily turnout .


----------



## ahml100 (6 January 2021)

So, I have a question and decided that this thread was probably the best place to ask!

Jamie is the first proper youngster I have had. All my other horses have always been broken in and over 4 years. I noticed that last year (2020) when he was three, he was very confident boarding on arrogance and quite bargy. When he he returned from being broken in, I immediately turned him away in a large field in a mixed age and sex herd and left him with little to no handling.

This was all done mid September and the biggest difference I have noticed in him, especially with the farrier was how much calmer he has become! His general character seems to have mellowed and he has become an even nicer person than before!

Is this normal after backing and turning away? I apologise in advance for what is probably a very stupid question!


----------



## lannerch (6 January 2021)

Had he been in a mixed herd before?


----------



## ahml100 (7 January 2021)

lannerch said:



			Had he been in a mixed herd before?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the herd had been established before he was sent away.

I do realise after typing the above, that I have probably jinxed it and he will go back to being a typical youngster 😀


----------



## ihatework (7 January 2021)

If they are backed well they generally come back easier and with more self confidence in what’s expected of them.


----------



## ahml100 (7 January 2021)

ihatework said:



			If they are backed well they generally come back easier and with more self confidence in what’s expected of them.
		
Click to expand...

That is really interesting, and totally how Jamie has become. He has a really trusting look in his eye and just seems so content.

I know the thanks has to go to my trainer as it her hard work.

Thank you so much for the reply!


----------



## lannerch (9 January 2021)

Well she’s back in after her break . I rode her today for the 4th time for me ever, she was so good , took her for a 20 minute hack by herself round the farm, she was keen but didn’t put a foot wrong . So pleased. she remembers after her break totally what the legs do, no exaggerated pony club kick aids needed , and she seems braver , did not bat an eyelid at anything . She’s even had a chaser clip , which she was really good for , I think she was lightly sedated as it was her first time even seeing the clippers . We are only going to lightly hack her out as she’s still so young but it’s great to be riding her again and she absolutely loves it . So happy .


----------



## shortstuff99 (9 January 2021)

Now we are in the new year I can join in! My filly will be turning 3 at the beginning of May but I have started doing some bits of pieces of ground work. My aim for this year was to perhaps do a bit of showing so we have been learning to lead, back up and stand. We have also started to wear a rug and today had our first bit in (below pic)! She is a very brave soul and nothing fazes her or spooks her. She is a PRE by the young Champion Poeta de Susaeta and out of an Official mare.


----------



## lannerch (9 January 2021)

She looks beautiful and reminds me of a year ago , I was so excited, welcome to the club .


----------



## shortstuff99 (9 January 2021)

lannerch said:



			She looks beautiful and reminds me of a year ago , I was so excited, welcome to the club .
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, she is a real sweetheart! I am excited to start, haven't backed a horse for a few years and she makes it seem like it's easy, I'm waiting for the bump 🤣.


----------



## TheMule (9 January 2021)

lannerch said:



			Well she’s back in after her break . I rode her today for the 4th time for me ever, she was so good , took her for a 20 minute hack by herself round the farm, she was keen but didn’t put a foot wrong . So pleased. she remembers after her break totally what the legs do, no exaggerated pony club kick aids needed , and she seems braver , did not bat an eyelid at anything . She’s even had a chaser clip , which she was really good for , I think she was lightly sedated as it was her first time even seeing the clippers . We are only going to lightly hack her out as she’s still so young but it’s great to be riding her again and she absolutely loves it . So happy .
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news! I always find it amazing that they can come back in seemingly knowing more than did before. What’s the plan from now?


----------



## TheMule (9 January 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Now we are in the new year I can join in! My filly will be turning 3 at the beginning of May but I have started doing some bits of pieces of ground work. My aim for this year was to perhaps do a bit of showing so we have been learning to lead, back up and stand. We have also started to wear a rug and today had our first bit in (below pic)! She is a very brave soul and nothing fazes her or spooks her. She is a PRE by the young Champion Poeta de Susaeta and out of an Official mare.
	View attachment 62985

Click to expand...

She looks super. Enjoy the journey, please keep sharing!


----------



## TheMule (9 January 2021)

Well, my two are still out in the field- covered in mud, fat and hairy. I'm hoping to start up a bit of groundwork and some conditioning out on ride and lead hacks end of next month, but that depends on where we get to with lockdown as that massively affects my workload.


----------



## lannerch (9 January 2021)

TheMule said:



			Excellent news! I always find it amazing that they can come back in seemingly knowing more than did before. What’s the plan from now?
		
Click to expand...

I think the plan is to just lightly hack her out for now with another break later in the spring, not going to do any serious schooling this year at all certainly not until autumn ,don’t like doing too many circles until she’s older, just incase.


----------



## lannerch (9 January 2021)

love the mule in his winter woolys makes his ears look even longer ❤️


----------



## lannerch (9 January 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Thank you, she is a real sweetheart! I am excited to start, haven't backed a horse for a few years and she makes it seem like it's easy, I'm waiting for the bump 🤣.
		
Click to expand...

I’m still waiting for the bump lol hopefully for all of us it will never come ☺️


----------



## shortstuff99 (9 January 2021)

lannerch said:



			I think the plan is to just lightly hack her out for now with another break later in the spring, not going to do any serious schooling this year at all certainly not until autumn ,don’t like doing too many circles until she’s older, just incase.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds a good plan!


----------



## shortstuff99 (9 January 2021)

TheMule said:



			Well, my two are still out in the field- covered in mud, fat and hairy. I'm hoping to start up a bit of groundwork and some conditioning out on ride and lead hacks end of next month, but that depends on where we get to with lockdown as that massively affects my workload.

View attachment 62991

View attachment 62992

Click to expand...

Your mule is just 🥰.


----------



## shortstuff99 (9 January 2021)

lannerch said:



			I’m still waiting for the bump lol hopefully for all of us it will never come ☺️
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed. My last horse was a re-back after someone didn't do the best job and that was very bumpy, so really want an easier one this time 🤣.


----------



## Schollym (9 January 2021)

I have a 3.5 year old filly who has had a few issues about being handy with her feet. When we bought her last year as she turned two, the people we bought her from had to sedate her or the farrier. We have got through this, our experienced farrier told her off and as she has been as good as gold with him since and only occasionally needs to be reminded when cleaning her feet out.
The issue I have at present is the willingness to try and kick you when put a rug on. Not all the time but will turn and threaten or cowkick. Only rugging with a headcollar on so we can remind her about expectations. Is this a phase she will grow out off


----------



## rara007 (9 January 2021)

The horse is really growing into himself Mule 

My saddle is back from the saddler and I can’t say she’s too impressed about being back in the school!


----------



## palo1 (10 January 2021)

So, after 8 weeks off doing nothing but eating her head off, my little mare has started doing a bit of stuff again!  We have done a couple of auditions for the Spanish Riding School walks out in hand and rode and led yesterday.  It is pretty hilly here and there are very very few really short circuits so she was a bit huffy puffy of 5 miles of very gentle led stuff yesterday.  Today I hopped on again, entirely without incident; in fact she was delighted and stood beautifully for me to get on, listened before walking on and then led her friend out of the gate.  I did only a little bit but all seems to be in good working order thankfully.  Lovely walk but she did get tired at the top of the hill where we turned for home. Day off tomorrow and on Tuesday I plan to tackle a 5 mile hilly block in a combination of in-hand and ridden.  She is definately easier ridden BUT she is in very soft condition so in hand is pretty much compulsory and I think we will both enjoy it.  She has come through the winter having grown and now feels pretty substantial to ride; so, so different to the petite, short coupled youngster that arrived here nearly 2 years ago!! At that point she was barely 15hh and most definately 'unfinished' but now she looks a much better length, tracks up well and is confident and strong.   I will be taking it slow and steady for a couple of months (of course...) but it is just brilliant to be back in the saddle with my lovely girl.


----------



## Michen (10 January 2021)

palo1 said:



			So, after 8 weeks off doing nothing but eating her head off, my little mare has started doing a bit of stuff again!  We have done a couple of auditions for the Spanish Riding School walks out in hand and rode and led yesterday.  It is pretty hilly here and there are very very few really short circuits so she was a bit huffy puffy of 5 miles of very gentle led stuff yesterday.  Today I hopped on again, entirely without incident; in fact she was delighted and stood beautifully for me to get on, listened before walking on and then led her friend out of the gate.  I did only a little bit but all seems to be in good working order thankfully.  Lovely walk but she did get tired at the top of the hill where we turned for home. Day off tomorrow and on Tuesday I plan to tackle a 5 mile hilly block in a combination of in-hand and ridden.  She is definately easier ridden BUT she is in very soft condition so in hand is pretty much compulsory and I think we will both enjoy it.  She has come through the winter having grown and now feels pretty substantial to ride; so, so different to the petite, short coupled youngster that arrived here nearly 2 years ago!! At that point she was barely 15hh and most definately 'unfinished' but now she looks a much better length, tracks up well and is confident and strong.  I will be taking it slow and steady for a couple of months (of course...) but it is just brilliant to be back in the saddle with my lovely girl. 

Click to expand...

brilliant!!!


----------



## MissTyc (10 January 2021)

So exciting,  I can finally join as well. 
My Irish Sports Horse  unseen auction purchase turns 3 in May  He arrived at 5 months and I've recently had him gelded. He's a little dude at 15hh, with a planned max height of 15.3hh to suit me. Hopefully a fun all rounder. So far, keeping him alive has been the main objective as he had a horrid stomach infection that nearly killed him last winter. He also stopped growing for 6 months because of it! He's in a herd, handles and leads nicely, fine in light traffic and lovely following his mates out on short walks ... Can't wait to start showing him a bit more of the world this year!  I do everything slowly, but hoping to sit on him at the end of the summer after many months of in hand exploration.  He's a smart chap and loves to learn so I need to be careful not to overface him and let the herd do 99% of the teaching.


----------



## MissTyc (10 January 2021)

Schollym said:



			I have a 3.5 year old filly who has had a few issues about being handy with her feet. When we bought her last year as she turned two, the people we bought her from had to sedate her or the farrier. We have got through this, our experienced farrier told her off and as she has been as good as gold with him since and only occasionally needs to be reminded when cleaning her feet out.
The issue I have at present is the willingness to try and kick you when put a rug on. Not all the time but will turn and threaten or cowkick. Only rugging with a headcollar on so we can remind her about expectations. Is this a phase she will grow out off
		
Click to expand...

My homebred mare was the snarkiest and most controversial little horse, reinforced by a serious injury requiring surgery under GA and lots of touching afterwards (to a leg GASP!). She DID grow out of it. In her 7th year she suddenly "solidified" and now you could crawl under her or hug her hind legs if you wanted. Unthinkable, before. She's now "rising 11" and actually turned into a cuddlebug and super safe in every respect. So don't give up. Stay calm and consistent and firm in your expectations. Don't give conflicting signals. Reward the good /


----------



## TheMule (10 January 2021)

MissTyc said:



			So exciting,  I can finally join as well.
My Irish Sports Horse  unseen auction purchase turns 3 in May  He arrived at 5 months and I've recently had him gelded. He's a little dude at 15hh, with a planned max height of 15.3hh to suit me. Hopefully a fun all rounder. So far, keeping him alive has been the main objective as he had a horrid stomach infection that nearly killed him last winter. He also stopped growing for 6 months because of it! He's in a herd, handles and leads nicely, fine in light traffic and lovely following his mates out on short walks ... Can't wait to start showing him a bit more of the world this year!  I do everything slowly, but hoping to sit on him at the end of the summer after many months of in hand exploration.  He's a smart chap and loves to learn so I need to be careful not to overface him and let the herd do 99% of the teaching.
		
Click to expand...

We are going to need photos!


----------



## milliepops (10 January 2021)

Oooh i will be able to join this thread this year, hopefully  foal-buddy TB is 3 this year.  Not planning to do a lot until the summer tbh, I need to integrate them into the oldies herd late spring so I can take him away to start Big Horse Skool later in the year. He's a sweet dollop so I don't feel like there's going to be any need to crack on really  he is doing an important job for now.  Prob just back and turn away to grow.


----------



## palo1 (10 January 2021)

milliepops said:



			Oooh i will be able to join this thread this year, hopefully  foal-buddy TB is 3 this year.  Not planning to do a lot until the summer tbh, I need to integrate them into the oldies herd late spring so I can take him away to start Big Horse Skool later in the year. He's a sweet dollop so I don't feel like there's going to be any need to crack on really  he is doing an important job for now.  Prob just back and turn away to grow.
		
Click to expand...

How lovely to have a new project to look forward to!!  Before you know it Hera will be 3 too...


----------



## milliepops (10 January 2021)

palo1 said:



			How lovely to have a new project to look forward to!!  Before you know it Hera will be 3 too...

Click to expand...

Yeah, excited to have a blank canvas rather than a knotty problem to sort out 😄  got IHW to thank for this one, HHOers are gooduns


----------



## alsxx (24 January 2021)

Excited to join this thread now my baby has turned 3 this year!

I've not done much with him so far, had hoped to do some in hand bits last year which obviously didn't happen... he's been well handled about the yard and leads well and that's about it 🤷‍♀️ So hopefully come spring we will start with some in hand walks out and about. And who knows we might get to a couple of shows!? He's not actually 3 until mid June so the plan is to back him late summer and get him going for gently for 6-8 weeks before turning away for the winter. Need to find someone to send him to though as I don't have the facilities or help on the ground. Any recommendations in the south east?

Oh and he's a NF x TB, currently standing 14.2 in front and 15hh behind, so perfect height for me once he's finished growing!


----------



## lannerch (24 January 2021)

He looks a lovely pretty type should be a handy all rounder with his breeding. No help with where to send him as I’m Cheshire Shropshire way . Welcome look forward to the updates


----------



## TheMule (24 January 2021)

alsxx said:



			Excited to join this thread now my baby has turned 3 this year!

I've not done much with him so far, had hoped to do some in hand bits last year which obviously didn't happen... he's been well handled about the yard and leads well and that's about it 🤷‍♀️ So hopefully come spring we will start with some in hand walks out and about. And who knows we might get to a couple of shows!? He's not actually 3 until mid June so the plan is to back him late summer and get him going for gently for 6-8 weeks before turning away for the winter. Need to find someone to send him to though as I don't have the facilities or help on the ground. Any recommendations in the south east?

Oh and he's a NF x TB, currently standing 14.2 in front and 15hh behind, so perfect height for me once he's finished growing!
		
Click to expand...

He is lovely- super useful type. My baby horse has a bit of NF blood in him and I think it adds a lot to the mix.
Good luck!


----------



## rara007 (24 January 2021)

Mine has gone to boarding school- I miss her already!


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 January 2021)

I did a year apart comparison for mine the other day and can't believe how much she has changed!


----------



## TheMule (25 January 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I did a year apart comparison for mine the other day and can't believe how much she has changed!
View attachment 64085

Click to expand...

That is quite impressive! My babies look like horrible muddy scruff balls but I'm hoping there's something nice underneath


----------



## j1ffy (25 January 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I did a year apart comparison for mine the other day and can't believe how much she has changed!
View attachment 64085

Click to expand...

She looks beautiful! What a change.

Of course they can also change back again - Chilli's back to being a fluffy, rotund mud-lark 🙄 Here's a few pics I put together for a 'transformations' class in the GBPRE photo show!


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 January 2021)

TheMule said:



			That is quite impressive! My babies look like horrible muddy scruff balls but I'm hoping there's something nice underneath
		
Click to expand...

You do see them looking all fugly and think oo err 😬. Then they just somehow become horses 🤣.

I'm sure under all the mud they're growing into great things!


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 January 2021)

j1ffy said:



			She looks beautiful! What a change.

Of course they can also change back again - Chilli's back to being a fluffy, rotund mud-lark 🙄 Here's a few pics I put together for a 'transformations' class in the GBPRE photo show!

View attachment 64092

Click to expand...

Thank you! 

I think he still looks great! Did you place?

I entered the show with my 2 but didn't place. Was quite hard though as they were all put together and I have a fusion and a 2 year old. They can't ever compete with the grown up pure PREs 🤣. When they did the earlier show and split the fusions out then I did well.


----------



## j1ffy (25 January 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Thank you!

I think he still looks great! Did you place?

I entered the show with my 2 but didn't place. Was quite hard though as they were all put together and I have a fusion and a 2 year old. They can't ever compete with the grown up pure PREs 🤣. When they did the earlier show and split the fusions out then I did well.
		
Click to expand...

No 🤣 There were some stunning horses in there and lots of pro photos, I don't think my iPhone snaps stood up to them! I did place 6th in the headshot class with my older boy (now on loan to a friend, but at the same yard) - that was a pro shot from an Area Festival a few years ago. Well done on doing well in the summer show! We didn't get a single placing at that one.


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 January 2021)

j1ffy said:



			No 🤣 There were some stunning horses in there and lots of pro photos, I don't think my iPhone snaps stood up to them! I did place 6th in the headshot class with my older boy (now on loan to a friend, but at the same yard) - that was a pro shot from an Area Festival a few years ago. Well done on doing well in the summer show! We didn't get a single placing at that one.
		
Click to expand...

Well done on the headshot placing, there was a lot of entries in that! 

The photo shows are good fun though and I hope they do some more


----------



## windand rain (25 January 2021)

Kitten joins this group this year she is rising 3 wont be doing much but might get sat on in the Autumn. I cannot believe how quickly the time has gone by
	

Arrival day after some pretty rotten weather delayed her

a few weeks ago and no thats not her saddle its just one dumped on to see her reaction
Which was zero response more bothered by her field mate the other side muscling in on the act


----------



## j1ffy (25 January 2021)

Kitten looks very sweet Windandrain! What's her breeding / background?

I have a question for this group, as it seems like a friendly and knowledgeable bunch! Chilli is still very 'toe-out' and the farrier commented on it when he had a trim a couple of weeks ago. He'll be 4 in early March. Is this likely to be a conformation fault that persists, or is there a chance that he'll straighten up as he fills out?

I tried to get some photos of him standing square but he kept following me, trying to eat my phone / nuzzle my pockets / lick me 😂 He's turned away with a herd at the moment and does love a bit of human interaction! So I have some photos that really exaggerate the issue thanks to him taking steps forward while trying to avoid me (but at least you can see him at his worst) and also a video of him walking towards me. Excuse the ears back, he was telling his herd mates to stay away from his human...


----------



## Asha (25 January 2021)

j1ffy said:



			She looks beautiful! What a change.

Of course they can also change back again - Chilli's back to being a fluffy, rotund mud-lark 🙄 Here's a few pics I put together for a 'transformations' class in the GBPRE photo show!

View attachment 64092

Click to expand...

What a stunner. The one woth you on board is particularly lovely.

Nothing much happening with Frank. Apart from hes a bit a bored and spends most of his time playing with our 2yo ID filly.  Shes actually bigger than him now in every way. Quite scary really, we need her to top growing now as shes going to end up too big for my daughter at this rate. Franks ready tostart again assoon as the weathers abit better


----------



## j1ffy (25 January 2021)

Asha said:



			What a stunner. The one woth you on board is particularly lovely.

Nothing much happening with Frank. Apart from hes a bit a bored and spends most of his time playing with our 2yo ID filly.  Shes actually bigger than him now in every way. Quite scary really, we need her to top growing now as shes going to end up too big for my daughter at this rate. Franks ready tostart again assoon as the weathers abit better
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! He looks lovely but I look huge with my back protector and very unflattering winter breeches 😂

It's fascinating watching them grow up isn't it! Hopefully your 2yo is just an early starter and will slow up soon...


----------



## Asha (25 January 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Thank you! He looks lovely but I look huge with my back protector and very unflattering winter breeches 😂

It's fascinating watching them grow up isn't it! Hopefully your 2yo is just an early starter and will slow up soon...
		
Click to expand...

You dont look huge at all. No one looks good in a BP.

I do hope the 2yo is an early starter. She is currently referred to as Fern the tank


----------



## TheMule (25 January 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Kitten looks very sweet Windandrain! What's her breeding / background?

I have a question for this group, as it seems like a friendly and knowledgeable bunch! Chilli is still very 'toe-out' and the farrier commented on it when he had a trim a couple of weeks ago. He'll be 4 in early March. Is this likely to be a conformation fault that persists, or is there a chance that he'll straighten up as he fills out?

I tried to get some photos of him standing square but he kept following me, trying to eat my phone / nuzzle my pockets / lick me 😂 He's turned away with a herd at the moment and does love a bit of human interaction! So I have some photos that really exaggerate the issue thanks to him taking steps forward while trying to avoid me (but at least you can see him at his worst) and also a video of him walking towards me. Excuse the ears back, he was telling his herd mates to stay away from his human...






View attachment 64125


View attachment 64126

Click to expand...

It should still improve as he broadens out over the shoulders but I suspect he may always toe out a bit


----------



## ihatework (25 January 2021)

Asha said:



			What a stunner. The one woth you on board is particularly lovely.

Nothing much happening with Frank. Apart from hes a bit a bored and spends most of his time playing with our 2yo ID filly.  Shes actually bigger than him now in every way. Quite scary really, we need her to top growing now as shes going to end up too big for my daughter at this rate. Franks ready tostart again assoon as the weathers abit better
		
Click to expand...

I know that feeling!! One of my rising 2yo’s is a good 16.1hh at the moment, she is going to be a monster! Must have put on at least 3 inches in the 4 months I’ve had her 🙈


----------



## j1ffy (25 January 2021)

TheMule said:



			It should still improve as he broadens out over the shoulders but I suspect he may always toe out a bit
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for taking a look - I suspect you're right. Any thoughts on what I should watch out for / consider as he comes into work? My plan this year is lots of hacking and starting to get out and see the world, he'll be out until Easter then I'll start with some in-hand work for a month before getting on.


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 January 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Thank you for taking a look - I suspect you're right. Any thoughts on what I should watch out for / consider as he comes into work? My plan this year is lots of hacking and starting to get out and see the world, he'll be out until Easter then I'll start with some in-hand work for a month before getting on.
		
Click to expand...

One of mine is the opposite (pigeon toed), but it did straighten a bit as she got older and stronger. I keep her unshod for this reason and allow the foot to be the shape it needs to put the pressure evenly through the leg rather then force straight ness.


----------



## windand rain (25 January 2021)

Toe out will correct quite a bit as chest builds my farrier encourages toe out in youngsters as long as the foot remains balanced because the developement of the elbows and chest muscles push the elbow out thus pushing the outside of the foot in.
Kitten is a Highland pony is 3 in May and came to the dry sunny east coast from the top of the peniines and 6 ft of snow. A bit scruffy but understandably so and is adored by all. Thank you she is a bit special


----------



## j1ffy (25 January 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			One of mine is the opposite (pigeon toed), but it did straighten a bit as she got older and stronger. I keep her unshod for this reason and allow the foot to be the shape it needs to put the pressure evenly through the leg rather then force straight ness.
		
Click to expand...

My preference will be to keep him barefoot (self-trimming as far as possible) and under the watchful eye of my hoofcare guru Steve Leigh, who comes over every three months. He's being trimmed by a farrier at the moment and I did shudder slightly when he mentioned the toe-out and putting wider medial shoes on to correct the fault.


----------



## windand rain (25 January 2021)

My farrier has a masters degree in horse locomotion all his remedial work is done barefoot. He only suggest shoes for those who work more than the hoof growth can keep up with and only as an alternative to boots


----------



## Asha (25 January 2021)

ihatework said:



			I know that feeling!! One of my rising 2yo’s is a good 16.1hh at the moment, she is going to be a monster! Must have put on at least 3 inches in the 4 months I’ve had her 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Good grief !! Another monster 🤣🤣. How big is your Ramiro b filly now ? Frank seems to be stuck at around 16hds . I keep telling him to grow a little bit more please 

Here’s Fern the tank . 2 in April 🤪


----------



## j1ffy (25 January 2021)

windand rain said:



			My farrier has a masters degree in horse locomotion all his remedial work is done barefoot. He only suggest shoes for those who work more than the hoof growth can keep up with and only as an alternative to boots
		
Click to expand...

How lovely to have such an open-minded farrier! We are lucky to have some very good farriers around us - my loan horse is shod and has great hooves, big beefy frogs etc. and his farrier is great at turning up, communicating etc. He's been trimming Chilli but neither he nor the other regular farriers would ever suggest barefoot, they still work on the assumption that horses will wear shoes.


----------



## j1ffy (25 January 2021)

Asha said:



			Good grief !! Another monster 🤣🤣. How big is your Ramiro b filly now ? Frank seems to be stuck at around 16hds . I keep telling him to grow a little bit more please

Here’s Fern the tank . 2 in April 🤪
		
Click to expand...

She's lovely! And looks quite 'finished'...until next time she goes bum-high of course


----------



## ihatework (25 January 2021)

Asha said:



			Good grief !! Another monster 🤣🤣. How big is your Ramiro b filly now ? Frank seems to be stuck at around 16hds . I keep telling him to grow a little bit more please 

Here’s Fern the tank . 2 in April 🤪
		
Click to expand...

She is a chunk!!

The LePrince x Ramiro has read the textbook. Growing beautifully in proportion, she would be around 15.2hh now, so I’m reasonably confident she will finish 16.2hh give or take.


----------



## windand rain (25 January 2021)

ihatework said:



			She is a chunk!!

The LePrince x Ramiro has read the textbook. Growing beautifully in proportion, she would be around 15.2hh now, so I’m reasonably confident she will finish 16.2hh give or take.

View attachment 64171
View attachment 64172

Click to expand...

she has the most beautiful kind eyes She is so pretty


----------



## ihatework (25 January 2021)

windand rain said:



			she has the most beautiful kind eyes She is so pretty
		
Click to expand...

Aw thank you. She is currently outdoing her partner in crime (the black one in the background) who is definitely a bit fugly!!


----------



## Asha (25 January 2021)

ihatework said:



			She is a chunk!!

The LePrince x Ramiro has read the textbook. Growing beautifully in proportion, she would be around 15.2hh now, so I’m reasonably confident she will finish 16.2hh give or take.

View attachment 64171
View attachment 64172

Click to expand...


Shes got the Ramiro B face,  kind, generous and beautiful all in one !


----------



## Cherryblossom (25 January 2021)

I’m so jealous of all your beautiful horses! Poppy is home from being broken (where she behaved like an absolute star) but she’s going through another real ugly duckling phase. I keep hoping it’s a sign that she’s having a growth spurt because she’s only just 15hh at rising 4 and I could do with a couple of extra inches. Plus she’s a bit cow hocked and I’m also hoping (but not with any optimism) she might grow a bit straighter.


----------



## alsxx (25 January 2021)

TheMule said:



			He is lovely- super useful type. My baby horse has a bit of NF blood in him and I think it adds a lot to the mix.
Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I'm really pleased with how he's turning out 😁 I'm hoping the addition of a pony brain comes in handy and isn't  too much of a hindrance!


----------



## QueenBella (26 January 2021)

Now is as good as time as ever to jump on this thread!

Finally its my youngsters 3rd year and it's time to step things up a gear. Thankfully her breeder has trained her to be the easiest youngster to lead and load that I've dealt with. She has such a good attitude, nothing phases her and is confident, in a good way. Only got her in October so cant wait for her to lose all her fluff and see what her summer coat will be like. She's currently out in the field with the other girl for the foreseeable future as Ireland will more than likely be in lockdown until March. Can't wait for the summer to start her training properly, I'm in no rush with her as she's not 3 until May but will do lots of ground work and desensitization before anything else. 

First 2 pictures are from before I got her at the sales and the last 3 are her looking a little worse for wear annoying my other girl! I've roughly measured her wither to be around 16.1 at the moment so not sure how much bigger she will get, if anyone is any good at predicting heights I'd love to know!


----------



## j1ffy (26 January 2021)

QueenBella said:



			Now is as good as time as ever to jump on this thread!

Finally its my youngsters 3rd year and it's time to step things up a gear. Thankfully her breeder has trained her to be the easiest youngster to lead and load that I've dealt with. She has such a good attitude, nothing phases her and is confident, in a good way. Only got her in October so cant wait for her to lose all her fluff and see what her summer coat will be like. She's currently out in the field with the other girl for the foreseeable future as Ireland will more than likely be in lockdown until March. Can't wait for the summer to start her training properly, I'm in no rush with her as she's not 3 until May but will do lots of ground work and desensitization before anything else.

First 2 pictures are from before I got her at the sales and the last 3 are her looking a little worse for wear annoying my other girl! I've roughly measured her wither to be around 16.1 at the moment so not sure how much bigger she will get, if anyone is any good at predicting heights I'd love to know! 

Click to expand...

She looks lovely! What's her breeding and what are you hoping to do with her?


----------



## QueenBella (26 January 2021)

j1ffy said:



			She looks lovely! What's her breeding and what are you hoping to do with her?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much! She's pretty much all KWPN with a touch of ISH. She's out of Hiëllo (Plot Blue x Goodtimes) and an ISH mare by VDL Arkansas. Had originally bought to produce and sell on as a showjumper but she's taken up a massive piece of my heart so its hard to imagine that I will sell but you don't know what the future holds!


----------



## lannerch (26 January 2021)

She’s certainly another pretty girl and good breeding to , no you can’t sell . Look forward to following her


----------



## Northern (27 January 2021)

Great to see all the youngsters, such a variety as well!

Miss Bella is enjoying her work, she's long reining happily around the place and learning about life.
I somewhat wish she would stop growing, she's really matured out this summer. She'll be 3 in a week!

Plan is to back her properly this coming weekend so we can continue our wanderings under saddle, and perhaps some outings out to the local equestrian park will be planned.

Here she is last week after a bath!


----------



## palo1 (27 January 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Kitten looks very sweet Windandrain! What's her breeding / background?

I have a question for this group, as it seems like a friendly and knowledgeable bunch! Chilli is still very 'toe-out' and the farrier commented on it when he had a trim a couple of weeks ago. He'll be 4 in early March. Is this likely to be a conformation fault that persists, or is there a chance that he'll straighten up as he fills out?

I tried to get some photos of him standing square but he kept following me, trying to eat my phone / nuzzle my pockets / lick me 😂 He's turned away with a herd at the moment and does love a bit of human interaction! So I have some photos that really exaggerate the issue thanks to him taking steps forward while trying to avoid me (but at least you can see him at his worst) and also a video of him walking towards me. Excuse the ears back, he was telling his herd mates to stay away from his human...






View attachment 64125


View attachment 64126

Click to expand...

I am no expert at all but my experience is that young horses do this! They develop at a pretty uneven rate so a rather narrower chest with a decent set of legs developing often seems to result in a period of 'toe out'.  I think there are both skeletal and muscular development processes involved. All of my experience (a variety of breeds and types but not really anything super-posh...) suggests that this does tend to improve, often completely resolve as they mature, muscle up and start work.  It can be very unnerving but try not to panic and discuss with your farrier/trimmer if there is very uneven wear or something more worrying I reckon.  He is only 4 so has a way to go yet before he is 'finished'.


----------



## j1ffy (27 January 2021)

palo1 said:



			I am no expert at all but my experience is that young horses do this! They develop at a pretty uneven rate so a rather narrower chest with a decent set of legs developing often seems to result in a period of 'toe out'.  I think there are both skeletal and muscular development processes involved. All of my experience (a variety of breeds and types but not really anything super-posh...) suggests that this does tend to improve, often completely resolve as they mature, muscle up and start work.  It can be very unnerving but try not to panic and discuss with your farrier/trimmer if there is very uneven wear or something more worrying I reckon.  He is only 4 so has a way to go yet before he is 'finished'. 

Click to expand...

Thanks Palo. He certainly looks quite 'foal-like' in front at times. I think I'll stick with the plan, make sure his hoof balance is regularly reviewed and see what happens! My biggest worry is putting too much strain down his legs but I guess if I stick with hacking and only a small amount of schooling that should mitigate the risk. I'll likely only be able to ride him 2-3 times per week this year and he'll be out 24/7.


----------



## palo1 (27 January 2021)

Sounds good to me! There is a balance which is not always easy to find or maintain between allowing young horses to grow and develop, putting some foundations and strengthening work in place and helping their minds to mature too!!  He looks a great sort and I imagine he will look hugely different at 6 or 7 than he does now!


----------



## j1ffy (27 January 2021)

palo1 said:



			Sounds good to me! There is a balance which is not always easy to find or maintain between allowing young horses to grow and develop, putting some foundations and strengthening work in place and helping their minds to mature too!!  He looks a great sort and I imagine he will look hugely different at 6 or 7 than he does now!
		
Click to expand...

Hi uncle, who was my Medium dressage horse, didn't fill out until he was 8! I can't wait to see how he develops


----------



## ihatework (27 January 2021)

He is quite narrow in front Jiffy, there is every chance that he will just fill out and come straight. It’s a bit of a fine art/science when they are like that, too much correction and you risk them ending up pigeon toed.


----------



## j1ffy (27 January 2021)

ihatework said:



			He is quite narrow in front Jiffy, there is every chance that he will just fill out and come straight. It’s a bit of a fine art/science when they are like that, too much correction and you risk them ending up pigeon toed.
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't even thought of that! I definitely think I need someone with subtler skills than my current farrier - as I say he's good at shoeing my loan horse but I suspect his 'toolkit' is a little small.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (27 January 2021)

Mim is now rising five but I’ve been taking my time with her.

She’s changed so much since she arrived, rising 3.







And now, five at the end of March.




I have just brought her back into work after a bit of a break. Her circles have got so much better - she’s really stepping through instead of wheeling around, and her halts and rein backs are so smart now. It’s so funny, something has just clicked for her recently and she’s gone from legs all over the place to understanding where her feet are overnight.

She’s really been the best decision I’ve ever made. Maybe other than the husband. Maybe.


----------



## lannerch (28 January 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Mim is now rising five but I’ve been taking my time with her.

She’s changed so much since she arrived, rising 3.

View attachment 64406


View attachment 64407


And now, five at the end of March.

View attachment 64408


I have just brought her back into work after a bit of a break. Her circles have got so much better - she’s really stepping through instead of wheeling around, and her halts and rein backs are so smart now. It’s so funny, something has just clicked for her recently and she’s gone from legs all over the place to understanding where her feet are overnight.

She’s really been the best decision I’ve ever made. Maybe other than the husband. Maybe.
		
Click to expand...

She’s such a pretty girl sounds like you’ve doing  fabulous job with her too.


----------



## palo1 (28 January 2021)

She is gorgeous - Arabs are so wonderful and she is a fabulous one!!


----------



## MarvelVillis (28 January 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Mim is now rising five but I’ve been taking my time with her.

She’s changed so much since she arrived, rising 3.

View attachment 64406


View attachment 64407


And now, five at the end of March.

View attachment 64408


I have just brought her back into work after a bit of a break. Her circles have got so much better - she’s really stepping through instead of wheeling around, and her halts and rein backs are so smart now. It’s so funny, something has just clicked for her recently and she’s gone from legs all over the place to understanding where her feet are overnight.

She’s really been the best decision I’ve ever made. Maybe other than the husband. Maybe.
		
Click to expand...

Love that photo of her jumping out the box!


----------



## Northern (31 January 2021)

Third ever ride and we’re off the lunge rein 🙂

She’s been super good and taken everything in her stride. We even walked back to the stables under saddle (10 minute walk) and the last part alone unclipped. She’s learnt quickly that leg on means move forward, I’ll continue consolidating the voice cues on the ground as well and we should be right to carry on. I’m thrilled to pieces with her!

Have a terrible video still of our first solo trot 🤣


----------



## lannerch (5 February 2021)

had this sent to me today suffice to say I don’t think Layla is going to have a water problem


----------



## TheMule (5 February 2021)

lannerch said:



			had this sent to me today suffice to say I don’t think Layla is going to have a water problem 





Click to expand...

Great water training... I'm guessing that’s not supposed to be a water meadow?!


----------



## lannerch (5 February 2021)

TheMule said:



			Great water training... I'm guessing that’s not supposed to be a water meadow?!
		
Click to expand...

Haha erm no , nor is it meant to be a water treadmill either.


----------



## j1ffy (6 February 2021)

lannerch said:



			had this sent to me today suffice to say I don’t think Layla is going to have a water problem 





Click to expand...


It looks like a lovely view from up there!


----------



## TheMule (6 February 2021)

Well, I was supposed to be starting work with the babies again next week, but Nova has decided to go bum high for the first time in his life and actually grow, having been tiny thus far- he is now bigger than his mother (admittedly only 15.1, but I honestly thought I might have bred a pony last Autumn) and looks to have a bit in him yet 🤞for 15.3hh.....
I will get them both going out ride and lead again to start to build a bit of strength ready to get back on in 6 weeks or so.


----------



## lannerch (6 February 2021)

TheMule said:



			Well, I was supposed to be starting work with the babies again next week, but Nova has decided to go bum high for the first time in his life and actually grow, having been tiny thus far- he is now bigger than his mother (admittedly only 15.1, but I honestly thought I might have bred a pony last Autumn) and looks to have a bit in him yet 🤞for 15.3hh.....
I will get them both going out ride and lead again to start to build a bit of strength ready to get back on in 6 weeks or so.
View attachment 64922

Click to expand...

That’s really good news 🤞

Layla has just been hacking out when weather allows starting with really short hacks , however now she’s ridden further, she managed a full big girl hack around the block ( 45 mins ) all by herself on Wednesday ( she had been once there with company )  and was so well behaved . 

She’s also jumped a tiny cross in the school , didn’t see it the first time , as was watching another horse being bought in so clouted it out, the second time she ballooned over it . She’s so good I’m going to have to be careful not to do too much . 

She’s also 4 this year which in my experience has always been accompanied by an attack of the Kevins!


----------



## ITPersonnage (6 February 2021)

lannerch said:



			had this sent to me today suffice to say I don’t think Layla is going to have a water problem
		
Click to expand...

Looks so game  Love those ears!!


----------



## lannerch (6 February 2021)

ITPersonnage said:



			Looks so game  Love those ears!!
		
Click to expand...

One of which is missing its tip got bitten of by the neighbouring horse 😱


----------



## Northern (7 February 2021)

Bella turned 3 on the weekend! Happy Birthday Bella, she got a rare piece of licorice to mark the occasion 

Fourth ride and she's doing great wobbling around the arena. Still have our safety lunge whip in the middle but she is getting the idea of forward very nicely now. Hoping only a few more rides in there now to solidify the aids and we can go hacking and forget about the arena for the moment


----------



## ycbm (8 February 2021)

Northern said:



			Bella turned 3 on the weekend! Happy Birthday Bella, she got a rare piece of licorice to mark the occasion 

Fourth ride and she's doing great wobbling around the arena. Still have our safety lunge whip in the middle but she is getting the idea of forward very nicely now. Hoping only a few more rides in there now to solidify the aids and we can go hacking and forget about the arena for the moment 

View attachment 65275

Click to expand...

That's a nice carriage for a newly broken 3 year old


----------



## Bernster (8 February 2021)

Horses eat licorice?!


----------



## TheMule (8 February 2021)

Northern said:



			Bella turned 3 on the weekend! Happy Birthday Bella, she got a rare piece of licorice to mark the occasion 

Fourth ride and she's doing great wobbling around the arena. Still have our safety lunge whip in the middle but she is getting the idea of forward very nicely now. Hoping only a few more rides in there now to solidify the aids and we can go hacking and forget about the arena for the moment 

View attachment 65275

Click to expand...

She looks super, how exciting!


----------



## J&S (8 February 2021)

Just what I was thinking. Well done on a great start.


----------



## Northern (8 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			That's a nice carriage for a newly broken 3 year old 

Click to expand...

Thank you ycbm  I am pretty pleased, I couldn't give a toss where her head is at the moment (except encouraging her nose forward when she curls under) so I am chuffed that she offers a relatively consistent nice frame for me. All I want at the moment is a feel of her mouth, forward and steering.



Bernster said:



			Horses eat licorice?!
		
Click to expand...

My horses all love licorice, especially Bella. Good thing, I hate the stuff! They have my portions 



J&S said:



			Just what I was thinking. Well done on a great start.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! She's the first one I've broken in ever and it's gone better than I ever hoped!


----------



## j1ffy (11 February 2021)

Northern said:



			Bella turned 3 on the weekend! Happy Birthday Bella, she got a rare piece of licorice to mark the occasion 

Fourth ride and she's doing great wobbling around the arena. Still have our safety lunge whip in the middle but she is getting the idea of forward very nicely now. Hoping only a few more rides in there now to solidify the aids and we can go hacking and forget about the arena for the moment 

View attachment 65275

Click to expand...

She looks lovely and I'm envious of your t-shirt weather (although I am very aware that it's brought all sorts of awful things with it recently).

Chilli's still turned away and I took pity on him and rugged him as it was due to be -6 last night. I absolutely love his attitude - he was very nervous as my OH and I walked towards him carrying a shiny new flappy rug (normally it's just me bearing coming to give him cuddles!), complete with dragon snorting and the 'ready to run' pose. But he didn't move away or shy, he bravely sniffed the rug then completely relaxed and let me put it on him. It's such a contrast to my 8yo loan warmblood who is still nervous of his hi-viz quarter sheet because I dared put a bit of tinsel on it at Christmas!

He fancied OH's bobble hat to match the rug...


----------



## Asha (17 February 2021)

Super chuffed with Frank . Yesterday long reined in the yard and then sat on for 1 minute as both he and jockey where drenched . Today jockey jumped straight on and we went for a short hack . He was just as good as he was last year . Fingers crossed this great attitude lasts , or is he just biding his time though 🤔


----------



## TheMule (17 February 2021)

Asha said:



			Super chuffed with Frank . Yesterday long reined in the yard and then sat on for 1 minute as both he and jockey where drenched . Today jockey jumped straight on and we went for a short hack . He was just as good as he was last year . Fingers crossed this great attitude lasts , or is he just biding his time though 🤔
	View attachment 66051

Click to expand...

That's fab!
My babies have started back in work this week- just some in hand stuff in the school and a bit of lunging but they hadn’t forgotten a thing and seemed pleased to be doing something. I will do a month of this along with some ride and lead and then get back on board. I absolutely love this stage- you can literally watch them learning


----------



## Asha (17 February 2021)

TheMule said:



			That's fab!
My babies have started back in work this week- just some in hand stuff in the school and a bit of lunging but they hadn’t forgotten a thing and seemed pleased to be doing something. I will do a month of this along with some ride and lead and then get back on board. I absolutely love this stage- you can literally watch them learning
		
Click to expand...

you can could practically here the cogs ! He just soaked it all up . He’s come back much more forward which is great . Can’t wait to hear how you get on with yours . Its nice to be excited again 🤩


----------



## Asha (22 February 2021)

Franks 2nd hack was a bit more eventful, thanks to Elvis  Elvis is one of the neighbours shetland, who has an inbuilt radar for young / nervous horses. He doesnt move a muscle when we pass him anymore ,but clearly having Frank with us was just too tempting !

As we got near to Elvis a large tractor and muck tanker was at the junction, ( house is on a corner so 3 small lanes feed into it) Frank didnt bay an eyelid at that. Then Elvis spots him, runs right at him squealing bucking, mane flowing like a blinking lunatic. Frank was terrified, but to be fair he didnt buck, rear or run back home ( probably 500yrds away ) he just wouldnt budge. The farmer was amazing, just sat and waited patiently unlike a nutter cyclist who decided not to wait and tried to cycle behind Frank. Again Frank wasnt bothered but was still backing up from naughty Elvis. Cyclist then decided it was best to wait. So we popped one irish draught up Franks bum, and the other in front and we sort of pushed/pulled him along. Elvis still continued to run along the fence line, having a fabulous time.  After that everything else was a complete doddle. We do a loop, so we knew we would have to face Elvis again. But clearly Elvis's work was done for the day. he just watched us walk passed, no doubt laughing.

On Saturday Frank then went in the arena for the first time. I did expect a few moves, but other than being unsure and doing his best giraffe impression he was good as gold. So after 2 laps of the arena left it at that.

be interesting to see how Frank reacts to Elvis next time


----------



## j1ffy (22 February 2021)

Naughty Elvis!! Well done for handling it so calmly.

I started Chilli's re-introduction to education with a thrilling 10 minute walk in-hand up the road  I think I'll do a couple of times a week and build it up to a walk around the village (40 mins with a decent hill) before doing some groundwork and getting on when weather and daylight is more suitable. He was very well-behaved despite not leaving the field since he was trimmed six weeks ago. A herd of horses galloped up to the fence line and followed us but he just went full Spanish, with snorts and mane tosses and foot stamping, but stayed beside me and in control. Not at all bothered by cars or two other liveries hacking past but he looked very tired when I put him back - it was a lot of thinking for a baby pony!


----------



## windand rain (22 February 2021)

Right time for Kitten to be more than a pudding sized lawn mower She is three next month and want to get her out and about on long lines so How would you approach the commands without lunging first. Normally her education on the ground would be nearly complete with showing and suchlike but Covid put paid to that


----------



## Asha (22 February 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Naughty Elvis!! Well done for handling it so calmly.

I started Chilli's re-introduction to education with a thrilling 10 minute walk in-hand up the road  I think I'll do a couple of times a week and build it up to a walk around the village (40 mins with a decent hill) before doing some groundwork and getting on when weather and daylight is more suitable. He was very well-behaved despite not leaving the field since he was trimmed six weeks ago. A herd of horses galloped up to the fence line and followed us but he just went full Spanish, with snorts and mane tosses and foot stamping, but stayed beside me and in control. Not at all bothered by cars or two other liveries hacking past but he looked very tired when I put him back - it was a lot of thinking for a baby pony!
		
Click to expand...

Good boy Chilli . Its great when you have one that thinks before reacting . Id forgotten how quickly they get tired. keeping my fingers crossed we get some good nes about lockdown later. be nice to have a date to work towards for a little trip out.


----------



## j1ffy (22 February 2021)

windand rain said:



			Right time for Kitten to be more than a pudding sized lawn mower She is three next month and want to get her out and about on long lines so How would you approach the commands without lunging first. Normally her education on the ground would be nearly complete with showing and suchlike but Covid put paid to that
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty hopeless at long-reining so focus on leading and in-hand instead. If you're confident with the prep required for showing can you do that to teach her the voice commands, at least for walk and halt, then go from there?



Asha said:



			Good boy Chilli . Its great when you have one that thinks before reacting . Id forgotten how quickly they get tired. keeping my fingers crossed we get some good nes about lockdown later. be nice to have a date to work towards for a little trip out.
		
Click to expand...

I think he'd had an adrenalin-rush when the horses galloped over and he had to contain himself, so was on something of a comedown! It was quite sweet to see him looking all sleepy once he was back in his field, he wanted to hang out and have cuddles even more than usual. 

He's had a tough few weeks as his best friend (an old pony) was PTS last month, although he gets on fine with the rest of the herd I don't think he has a new BFF yet.


----------



## TheMule (22 February 2021)

windand rain said:



			Right time for Kitten to be more than a pudding sized lawn mower She is three next month and want to get her out and about on long lines so How would you approach the commands without lunging first. Normally her education on the ground would be nearly complete with showing and suchlike but Covid put paid to that
		
Click to expand...

I do very little lunging and there are many ways you can teach the commands- mine learn it initially when led from from another horse and then do in-hand work initially on the rope halter and then from the bridle.
I am no expert at in-hand work and this is a very dull video, but this is where I'm at with Nova now.


----------



## lannerch (26 February 2021)

Layla did a few of the smaller cross country jumps for the first time today she took to it like a duck to water am thrilled


----------



## TheMule (26 February 2021)

lannerch said:







Layla did a few of the smaller cross country jumps for the first time today she took to it like a duck to water am thrilled
		
Click to expand...

Super progress, well done! She looks fab, how exciting


----------



## j1ffy (27 February 2021)

lannerch said:







Layla did a few of the smaller cross country jumps for the first time today she took to it like a duck to water am thrilled
		
Click to expand...

She looks lovely, and very happy 😊


----------



## rara007 (27 February 2021)

We’re home from ‘school’ with plenty of ping


----------



## Northern (27 February 2021)

I stole a friend to take Bella on her first accompanied mini hack up the road the other day. First time getting on without lunging and she was really polite, striding out and enjoying herself. Good girl! She played with a fence last weekend  so will have this week off for some (really) superficial swelling to resolve.


----------



## lannerch (27 February 2021)

rara007 said:








We’re home from ‘school’ with plenty of ping 

Click to expand...

Wow looking very impressive lovely expressive trot ❤️


----------



## DressageCob (27 February 2021)

rara007 said:








We’re home from ‘school’ with plenty of ping 

Click to expand...

That’s a super smart trot!


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 February 2021)

rara007 said:








We’re home from ‘school’ with plenty of ping 

Click to expand...

Lovely!


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 February 2021)

Here is the baby Spanish doing some work, learning the voice commands and moving away. I will work on this in walk and trot and then move on to wearing a roller.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 February 2021)

I will soon be joining this thread. Thursday! Yikes! The anticipatory anxiety is getting me. That's a thing I have with any major change. I am sure it will be okay when the little PRE arrives. But I'm so stressed about her not settling and causing headaches for me and barn staff. Which is silly, because horses of all ages can lose the plot after a move. I mean, Gypsum had perfected this into bloody performance art by the time she was in her mid/late 20s. And babies are usually more pliable, at least in my experience. And you guys told me in my other thread that horses from this stud tend to be fine. And my last baby, who was the same age as the PRE when I bought him, had no trouble, and he was a PMU foal so his breeding was random QH/TB with random draft.


----------



## rara007 (27 February 2021)

A LOT of sass today. Didn’t really fancy leaving the gate. Going to step it back a bit for her as I think that’s what we need as a partnership. As much as I try I’m not a pro! It’s such a hard balance between she’s over confident/dominant and testing vs v young and insecure.


----------



## palo1 (27 February 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			I will soon be joining this thread. Thursday! Yikes! The anticipatory anxiety is getting me. That's a thing I have with any major change. I am sure it will be okay when the little PRE arrives. But I'm so stressed about her not settling and causing headaches for me and barn staff. Which is silly, because horses of all ages can lose the plot after a move. I mean, Gypsum had perfected this into bloody performance art by the time she was in her mid/late 20s. And babies are usually more pliable, at least in my experience. And you guys told me in my other thread that horses from this stud tend to be fine. And my last baby, who was the same age as the PRE when I bought him, had no trouble, and he was a PMU foal so his breeding was random QH/TB with random draft.
		
Click to expand...


All will be well and you will deal with issues as they arise. So exciting to have all the joy of a young horse!! I hope you are able to relax and enjoy once she settles in


----------



## palo1 (27 February 2021)

I can't quite believe that my young horse will soon be out of this age group!  She will be 5 at the end of April.  I will try to post a picture of her before she leaves the thread lol.  So enjoying her and looking forward to doing a bit more this summer  Well done everyone with their baby horses; some gorgeous and super smart horses on here!!


----------



## TheMule (27 February 2021)

Lovely to see everyone's babies progressing, some really super horses on this board. My 2 are coming on really well, I'll try and do some filming tomorrow.
Maybe we need a 5/6yr old thread so we can keep following their progress.....


----------



## lannerch (27 February 2021)

palo1 said:



			I can't quite believe that my young horse will soon be out of this age group!  She will be 5 at the end of April.  I will try to post a picture of her before she leaves the thread lol.  So enjoying her and looking forward to doing a bit more this summer  Well done everyone with their baby horses; some gorgeous and super smart horses on here!!
		
Click to expand...

I think you still need to sneak in the odd update 👍


----------



## daydreamer (27 February 2021)

I'm excited about joining this thread. I have a rising 3 yo and I plan to do some groundwork this year with him and maybe have a quick sit on at the end of the year depending on how it goes. I have never had a youngster before so I'm hoping I don't **** it up!! I have had him since he was 6 mo so I know him pretty well and he is generally good to lead, move his hindquarters etc. This week I have been doing some more desensitisation with him. My main issue is usually trying to stop him eating everything!


----------



## southerncomfort (27 February 2021)

Only just joining this thread and won't be here for long as my lovely Fell pony gelding will be 5 in June!

We were going great guns before the snow hit in January, not mention the gales through most February! So progress has been very stop start.

I started to introduce him to long reining a couple of weeks ago.  Pulled him out of the field today thinking I'd need to go back a couple of steps, but he remembered everything and we made good progress.

We finish every session standing at the mounting block where lean across him and scratch his other side.

He is the nicest youngster I've ever worked with.  He's got a good brain on him and a real willingness to learn. He's very trusting too, having had a fantastic upbringing.  He thinks humans are pretty cool.

He's had a saddle on his back but I'm unwilling to do any more until the fitter has been next week.  Slightly worried as the 15.5" saddle I popped on him looked too long!

Sunday mornings we go out for a nice long walk with OH leading daughter's pony which we all enjoy very much.

Genuinely excited about his future and how much fun we are going to have. 🙂


----------



## GG13 (27 February 2021)

I wasn’t going to post until my rising 4yo had been away to ‘school’ in the spring, but I might have accidentally backed her already 🙈 in my defence she just made it too easy (famous last words!) 
This was her first week under saddle as she’s taken everything in her stride so far. Couldn’t be prouder of her 😁


----------



## daffy44 (27 February 2021)

rara007 said:








We’re home from ‘school’ with plenty of ping 

Click to expand...

Lovely!  May I ask, is this the horse that is connected to Valido?


----------



## rara007 (28 February 2021)

Yes she’d by validos highlight out of a riccio mare 

Back to being relaxed today, phew. Did ‘cheat’ by giving her a little lunge and we just did mounting and wandering around on a loose rein but a positive session.


----------



## daffy44 (28 February 2021)

Thanks rara007, I thought you mentioned it, but I wasnt sure.  I have a friend who had two Valido ponies, and yours is so similar, its amazing!  Her two are absolutely stunning ponies in every way, I'm sure yours will go on to be equally wonderful.


----------



## rara007 (28 February 2021)

I do hope so!


----------



## RachelFerd (1 March 2021)

Joining this thread for the first time - little video of my rising 4yo, back in some light work this month after a few months turned away! Baby steps, but it is all so exciting at this stage!


----------



## ITPersonnage (2 March 2021)

Lovely video thanks for sharing, love him and your way of training


----------



## RachelFerd (2 March 2021)

ITPersonnage said:



			Lovely video thanks for sharing, love him and your way of training 

Click to expand...

Thank you - I love him too (at the moment, pre any kevin behaviour kicking in )

I had to laugh at him this morning - after our very quick session in the school, I was untacking, and he immediately bent round and started scratching his ear with his hind hoof. That's the kind of suppleness I'd like to maintain!!


----------



## TheMule (2 March 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Joining this thread for the first time - little video of my rising 4yo, back in some light work this month after a few months turned away! Baby steps, but it is all so exciting at this stage!







Click to expand...

He's looking super, well done. Nice way to documents his journey too.
I’m filming mine once a week just to track progress, but it's not as snazzy as yours!


----------



## RachelFerd (2 March 2021)

TheMule said:



			He's looking super, well done. Nice way to documents his journey too.
I’m filming mine once a week just to track progress, but it's not as snazzy as yours!
		
Click to expand...

My enthusiasm may well fade when i'm not bored to tears in lockdown. I will be at the pub instead


----------



## j1ffy (2 March 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Thank you - I love him too (at the moment, pre any kevin behaviour kicking in )

I had to laugh at him this morning - after our very quick session in the school, I was untacking, and he immediately bent round and started scratching his ear with his hind hoof. That's the kind of suppleness I'd like to maintain!!
		
Click to expand...

One of mine has done that to me when I was on top. He was 12 at the time and stayed completely balanced the whole time, while I sat as still as possible hoping we didn’t both end up on the floor 😂. He’s a compact and very balanced PRE but I had no idea he was so flexible..!

I also enjoyed the video, it’s given me a few ideas of groundwork to do before getting back on my rising 4yo next month.


----------



## TheMule (2 March 2021)

If anyone wants to watch a fairly dull video of a mule learning basic lateral work in hand (blind leading the blind admittedly) then....


----------



## daffy44 (2 March 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Thank you - I love him too (at the moment, pre any kevin behaviour kicking in )

I had to laugh at him this morning - after our very quick session in the school, I was untacking, and he immediately bent round and started scratching his ear with his hind hoof. That's the kind of suppleness I'd like to maintain!!
		
Click to expand...


Dont worry, my 18hh 13yr old GP horse still does this all the time!!  You can keep your boy this supple no problem.


----------



## rara007 (2 March 2021)

Took our ‘chill out’ inhand session quite literally today!


----------



## Bernster (3 March 2021)

Love the video RF, what a lovely way to train them and your boy is a sweetie!


----------



## TheMule (11 March 2021)

I'm back on board, both have been really good to get back to this point so hacking will start this weekend and we'll gradually build strength. I'm having saddle woes as neither really fit anything I have and I can’t get anyone out anytime soon so trying as many different saddles as I can. Any bright ideas for a saddle for a mule?!


----------



## lannerch (11 March 2021)

Both look very happy with you back on board , no idea for a saddle for a mule though , but love him so much. Have the saddle fitter coming out myself more expense lol , it seems to be never ending with babies . But well worth it .


----------



## daffy44 (11 March 2021)

No idea about a saddle for a mule, but just have to say how gorgeous the mule is!


----------



## TheMule (11 March 2021)

daffy44 said:



			No idea about a saddle for a mule, but just have to say how gorgeous the mule is!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you- she is really quite adorable. No hiding the fact she's a mule though, I need to start asking local venues if they're happy for her to come along 🤞


----------



## daffy44 (11 March 2021)

Your other horse looks really lovely too, its just the Mules face is adorable!  Why wouldnt venues allow her to visit?


----------



## ycbm (11 March 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Your other horse looks really lovely too, its just the Mules face is adorable!  Why wouldnt venues allow her to visit?
		
Click to expand...


They scare some other horses half to death.


----------



## daffy44 (11 March 2021)

ycbm said:



			They scare some other horses half to death.
		
Click to expand...

I know some horses are scared of them, but some horses are scared of tiny ponies too, and they are allowed at venues, I didnt realise that venues actually were able to ban mules, and I assume donkeys too?


----------



## Asha (11 March 2021)

daffy44 said:



			I know some horses are scared of them, but some horses are scared of tiny ponies too, and they are allowed at venues, I didnt realise that venues actually were able to ban mules, and I assume donkeys too?
		
Click to expand...

Our hacking loop starts off with naughty Elvis the Shetland and then comes to two lovely old donkeys who rarely do anything. But if they even look in our direction you can bet your life that we are transported across the other side of lane faster than a speeding bullet 🤣🤣🤣 I really don’t know which ones terrify them the most 😊


----------



## TheMule (11 March 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Your other horse looks really lovely too, its just the Mules face is adorable!  Why wouldnt venues allow her to visit?
		
Click to expand...

I think most places around me will be fine, but I will always ask first as I have heard of people with mules being asked to leave before (and not because of their mule's behavior!). Mules are still banned from BE and BS, but that's a long way off anyway!


----------



## daffy44 (11 March 2021)

Asha said:



			Our hacking loop starts off with naughty Elvis the Shetland and then comes to two lovely old donkeys who rarely do anything. But if they even look in our direction you can bet your life that we are transported across the other side of lane faster than a speeding bullet 🤣🤣🤣 I really don’t know which ones terrify them the most 😊
		
Click to expand...

I totally understand, I inadvertently did a brilliant despooking thing when I got two teeny tiny (very naughty) ponies from redwings, over the years they have made all my horses immune to the fear of tiny ponies!  I have frequently given thanks for their services.


----------



## Asha (11 March 2021)

daffy44 said:



			I totally understand, I inadvertently did a brilliant despooking thing when I got two teeny tiny (very naughty) ponies from redwings, over the years they have made all my horses immune to the fear of tiny ponies!  I have frequently given thanks for their services.
		
Click to expand...

What a great idea.. buy a shetland under the guise that i need to despook my lot. When i have a spare stable i may just do that !


----------



## daffy44 (11 March 2021)

I have to admit I didnt do it on purpose, I'm not that clever, but when I was first able to keep horses at home I only had one horse, so I got these two terrors from redwings as company, and then over the years I collected more horses, but the two little monsters stayed.  Then over the years as other horses freaked out at tiny ponies mine never did, so I realised I'd been clever by accident, I can highly recommend it as a despooking tool!


----------



## RachelFerd (14 March 2021)

Made a last minute decision to take part in a polework clinic (on our own yard) this weekend with my rising 4yo as someone else had to drop out. Was really pleased with him, although we did call it a day after 20 minutes as he tried very hard and then got very tired!


----------



## ITPersonnage (15 March 2021)

What a star LOVE HIM trotting over those raised poles !! Clever boy


----------



## Northern (16 March 2021)

Back on board today after a good month off. Lunged perfectly, canter a few times off the voice both ways which is a great improvement! Got on and she was much straighter and nicely forward in the trot. Did some basic transitions for 10 minutes and called it a day. Pleased with her today! 🙂


----------



## windand rain (16 March 2021)

Had Kitten walking independantly on command she soon picked up turning stopping and walking forward
	

She has worn a bit and saddle but not girthed up yet thats the next thing a bit further on She is 3 the end of May so going really slowly she doesnt care too much what we do with her She only does 5 minutes at a time maybe twice a week.


----------



## lannerch (16 March 2021)

Northern said:



			Back on board today after a good month off. Lunged perfectly, canter a few times off the voice both ways which is a great improvement! Got on and she was much straighter and nicely forward in the trot. Did some basic transitions for 10 minutes and called it a day. Pleased with her today! 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Love her ears she’s competing with the mule there ❤️


----------



## Neexormelilonf2 (16 March 2021)

wow  What a lovely pair look forward to your progress reports. I will also back your Mules eventing campaign !!


----------



## Cortez (16 March 2021)

TheMule said:



			Thank you- she is really quite adorable. No hiding the fact she's a mule though, I need to start asking local venues if they're happy for her to come along 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Hi, saddles for mules are quite tricky, and you may have more luck with a western saddle - there are some good mule saddlers in the US where they are more common. The best for our mule was a fully adjustable Deuber & Partner baroque saddle:


----------



## palo1 (16 March 2021)

TheMule said:



			I'm back on board, both have been really good to get back to this point so hacking will start this weekend and we'll gradually build strength. I'm having saddle woes as neither really fit anything I have and I can’t get anyone out anytime soon so trying as many different saddles as I can. Any bright ideas for a saddle for a mule?!

View attachment 67520

View attachment 67522

Click to expand...

A temporary measure could be something like a Christ Lamfelle bareback pad (perhaps deluxe version?) They are super comfy and would allow you to keep going gently depending on how you feel either not using stirrups or using stirrups in a very limited sense.  They are a great thing to have in the tack room anyway and have a very good resale value.  I rode my youngster in one for several weeks whilst trying to sort out a saddle and we both enjoyed it - including tiddly jumps!!  This is the sort of thing I mean: https://www.horsedream.co.uk/collections/bareback-pads.  I found mine to be very secure and both horse and rider very happy


----------



## melbobineau (16 March 2021)

Mule are usually very good jumper. There is in some countries in hand jumping competition from standing still. Was impressed to see how hight they can jump.


----------



## TheMule (16 March 2021)

Cortez said:



			Hi, saddles for mules are quite tricky, and you may have more luck with a western saddle - there are some good mule saddlers in the US where they are more common. The best for our mule was a fully adjustable Deuber & Partner baroque saddle:
View attachment 67920

Click to expand...

Thank you, this helpful info.
My problem is I want to use her as a general purpose mule and the thought of jumping her in something like this or a western saddle makes me 😲
I think I'll probably have to get something a bit wide and pad it over the top and then let her wide barrel pick up the rest. I'm finding it very hard to let go of the dream of just having her in my lovely little Monoflap event saddle....


----------



## Northern (16 March 2021)

lannerch said:



			Love her ears she’s competing with the mule there ❤️
		
Click to expand...

She has the best ears, they are great to pull and fuss with! I hope she never grows into them


----------



## Asha (19 March 2021)

Frank hacked out brilliantly again yesterday, so popped him in the school and over some poles . He had his 3rd canter under saddle and I can honestly say he his getting it . So pleased him


----------



## Caol Ila (22 March 2021)

Hermosa is tying like a pro. I have a shight picture, but it's too shight to argue with the moody HHO photo uploader.

We are also perfecting crossing the inside hind and disengaging, which she picked up quickly, and we are slowly graduating to walking in a circle on the lead.


----------



## TheMule (4 April 2021)

How is everyone getting on with their young horses?

My 2 are being really sweet and making good progress. My sister came and helped me for a couple of sessions in the arena so Nova did his first canter and the mule is now a bit better at steering- she's very quick at popping in through her left shoulder! A bit more hacking and strengthening and then Nova will start to go to some little arena hires in a month or so 🤞

This video is from last week, she has done 2 sessions since and is getting better and better


----------



## Asha (4 April 2021)

Franks
	

 great update TM , it’s a relief when you get the first canter out of the way ☺️
Franks developed a knack of letting himself out of his stable .. which has progressed to also letting his friend out the other day . I have visions of the scene from black beauty where little legs let’s everyone out 🤣🤣
He’s also had his first jump under saddle , but mainly hacking .


----------



## Cherryblossom (4 April 2021)

Poppy was turned away from mid December, and I was just starting to bring her back into a bit of work. Didn’t have any saddles suitable for her short back so her first time being sat back on was with the saddler out trying on different saddles and walking and trotting round the arena. She’s not flashy, but she proves every day that I was right to take a chance on her- she just takes everything in her stride!


----------



## TheMule (4 April 2021)

Asha said:



			great update TM , it’s a relief when you get the first canter out of the way ☺️
Franks developed a knack of letting himself out of his stable .. which has progressed to also letting his friend out the other day . I have visions of the scene from black beauty where little legs let’s everyone out 🤣🤣
He’s also had his first jump under saddle , but mainly hacking .
		
Click to expand...

Haha naughty boy! And that's exciting he has had a pop under saddle- like cantering it's another pivotal moment where you just hope your preparation has been good enough!


----------



## TheMule (4 April 2021)

Cherryblossom said:



			Poppy was turned away from mid December, and I was just starting to bring her back into a bit of work. Didn’t have any saddles suitable for her short back so her first time being sat back on was with the saddler out trying on different saddles and walking and trotting round the arena. She’s not flashy, but she proves every day that I was right to take a chance on her- she just takes everything in her stride! 
	View attachment 69089

Click to expand...

Oh bless her, what a poppet to just get back on and do that! Nova is quite short in the back too, saddler came last week and happy with my 17” jump saddle but don’t think I'd get away with much more than that


----------



## TheMule (4 April 2021)

Here's a bit of Nova this morning. Obviously still to learn about contact but he's only done 4 short sessions in the arena this time and I'm pleased with his rhythm, the rest will come with strength and education


----------



## daffy44 (4 April 2021)

Its lovely to see everyones youngsters coming on so well.

I'm very excited that my rising 4yr old came home last week from being backed, its lovely to have him home again, and its brilliant to actually be riding him now!  He has been very good so far, lovely, drunk and wobbly in the school, and brave and sensible out hacking, I just hope he stays this good! This is him with the cat helping us get out and about.


----------



## TheMule (4 April 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Its lovely to see everyones youngsters coming on so well.

I'm very excited that my rising 4yr old came home last week from being backed, its lovely to have him home again, and its brilliant to actually be riding him now!  He has been very good so far, lovely, drunk and wobbly in the school, and brave and sensible out hacking, I just hope he stays this good! This is him with the cat helping us get out and about.
		
Click to expand...

What a useful cat- how did you train that, mine is totally useless 🤣
Looking forwards to seeing more of him in the coming weeks (cat and horse)


----------



## Asha (4 April 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Its lovely to see everyones youngsters coming on so well.

I'm very excited that my rising 4yr old came home last week from being backed, its lovely to have him home again, and its brilliant to actually be riding him now!  He has been very good so far, lovely, drunk and wobbly in the school, and brave and sensible out hacking, I just hope he stays this good! This is him with the cat helping us get out and about.
		
Click to expand...

think your cat is doing the downward dog impression 🤣🤣 great to hear he’s come home and has taken it in his stride 👍


----------



## daffy44 (4 April 2021)

Thank you, the cat takes stretching after exercise very seriously!  I dont know why, but my dog is very lazy and really isnt interested in silly horses, but the cat is very focused, she is always on the yard, she often comes to the school to keep an eye on things, and is very fond of hacking too!  Actually, now I remember, when I first started this one on long reins, we started by following the cat, and it worked very well, she is a big help.


----------



## lannerch (4 April 2021)

TheMule said:



			How is everyone getting on with their young horses?

My 2 are being really sweet and making good progress. My sister came and helped me for a couple of sessions in the arena so Nova did his first canter and the mule is now a bit better at steering- she's very quick at popping in through her left shoulder! A bit more hacking and strengthening and then Nova will start to go to some little arena hires in a month or so 🤞

This video is from last week, she has done 2 sessions since and is getting better and better






Click to expand...

Love the Mules  fat belly ❤️


----------



## TheMule (4 April 2021)

lannerch said:



			Love the Mules  fat belly ❤️
		
Click to expand...

😲 I won’t tell her you called her fat. She just has well sprung ribs and a lot of fluff.... 😂


----------



## Northern (4 April 2021)

Bella had three rides last week after a few weeks off because of various deluges etc. Two lunges/rides in the arena for safety first (I have no one to be my eyes on the ground  ) and then we ventured out into the world.
Have had to remind her that forward off my leg is A Thing, but she's been nice and sensible for me  AND we had our first accidental canter in the school, nice and comfortable!

Took her down to the jumping paddock for her first ride in there and she was great! Stands well for me to get on/off after doing gates. Unfortunately all the horses in the riding paddock decided a horse being ridden was unusual  and came up to her. She was sensible but I got off, just in case things escalated. Led her back up to the mounting block and did a bit of trotting up the top after said horses had lost interest in her. Such a drunk and wobbly giraffe creature but willing and sensible so far 

Plan for her is just hack a couple of times a month now with and without friends and not use the school, I think trotting her up behind another horse in a big paddock will help with forward. Winter is now on its way so she will probably transform into a fluffy big elephant. She's really matured in the last few months 

Looking disgusted after a bath, riding is hard work!



Bella likes copying her "mum", my TB  She's much larger than her now but still under her alpha mare spell.


----------



## TheMule (4 April 2021)

Northern said:



			Bella had three rides last week after a few weeks off because of various deluges etc. Two lunges/rides in the arena for safety first (I have no one to be my eyes on the ground  ) and then we ventured out into the world.
Have had to remind her that forward off my leg is A Thing, but she's been nice and sensible for me  AND we had our first accidental canter in the school, nice and comfortable!

Took her down to the jumping paddock for her first ride in there and she was great! Stands well for me to get on/off after doing gates. Unfortunately all the horses in the riding paddock decided a horse being ridden was unusual  and came up to her. She was sensible but I got off, just in case things escalated. Led her back up to the mounting block and did a bit of trotting up the top after said horses had lost interest in her. Such a drunk and wobbly giraffe creature but willing and sensible so far 

Plan for her is just hack a couple of times a month now with and without friends and not use the school, I think trotting her up behind another horse in a big paddock will help with forward. Winter is now on its way so she will probably transform into a fluffy big elephant. She's really matured in the last few months 

Looking disgusted after a bath, riding is hard work!
View attachment 69121


Bella likes copying her "mum", my TB  She's much larger than her now but still under her alpha mare spell.
View attachment 69120

Click to expand...

She's looking super, and great that she's sensible and sweet for you to do on your own- I have the same issue of rarely having any help so I fully appreciate how important that is!


----------



## daffy44 (4 April 2021)

TheMule said:



			She's looking super, and great that she's sensible and sweet for you to do on your own- I have the same issue of rarely having any help so I fully appreciate how important that is!
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I'm another one who is on my own, its makes you appreciate the sensible youngsters so much!


----------



## Northern (4 April 2021)

TheMule said:



			She's looking super, and great that she's sensible and sweet for you to do on your own- I have the same issue of rarely having any help so I fully appreciate how important that is!
		
Click to expand...

It's definitely a bonus to have! The place I am at is huge though, so there are always people "around" and driving up the road, so if something happens riders are usually found quite quickly. As she's the first I've backed I would prefer someone there but have to work with what I have. She's my 4th youngster now so have the very green but rideable part well rehearsed!


----------



## rara007 (4 April 2021)

We’re doing short confidence building hacks in harness and blinkers now


----------



## southerncomfort (5 April 2021)

Training my 4 year old has been frustratingly stop start due to frequent gale force winds here. Also, he keeps having growth spurts and going all lean and gangly on me!

Weather has been much better the last couple of weeks so we've finally started making progress.

He's now long reining off the bit rather than headcollar, can trot sensibly on the long reins and I even had a sneaky sit on him bareback. We've also been going for lots of long walks to build some muscle and he gets more sensible every time out.

He is more than ready for a rider mentally and physically.  Unfortunately we have gale force winds again now. 🙄 But as soon as it settles down again we will be cracking on with getting him used to a passenger.

I have to say he's the easiest youngster I've ever had.  He's so kind, sensible and willing. Absolutely adore him.


----------



## j1ffy (5 April 2021)

It’s lovely seeing lots of positive updates! The babies are all looking and sounding fab.

Chilli has been out since early November bar some recent in-hand walks and loading practice. I decided this was the weekend to hop back on ahead of a saddle fitting next Friday and he’s been lovely!

On Friday I tacked up with my old dressage saddle - it’s not a great fit but ok for a few minutes. I lunged, which he claimed to have forgotten how to do, then hopped on and a friend led me around. Steering, stop and go seemed ok so left it at that.




An experienced friend was coming to play ponies on Saturday so did the same again but with her on top. All boxes ticked again and lunging better.

Yesterday I took the metaphorical safety wheels off and rode solo after a perfect lunge. Chilli was great, we did a bit of trot and an accidental canter and he felt surprisingly balanced given his six months off and a fairly uneven, sloping arena. Absolutely delighted, even though we disturbed his siesta:




Next stop new saddle on Friday, then slowly build up from there 😃


----------



## palo1 (5 April 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Me too, I'm another one who is on my own, its makes you appreciate the sensible youngsters so much!
		
Click to expand...

Yes and it goes a really long way to being able to do more interesting things which I think may lead to greater success and certainly a strong partnership  Always having to have help does tend to make things that need repetition less easy to do at the 'right' moment I think.


----------



## daffy44 (5 April 2021)

palo1 said:



			Yes and it goes a really long way to being able to do more interesting things which I think may lead to greater success and certainly a strong partnership  Always having to have help does tend to make things that need repetition less easy to do at the 'right' moment I think.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a really good point palo, and I totally agree with you, being alone with the youngsters has pros and cons like everything else, but the pros are pretty strong, especially if its a sensible youngster.


----------



## Caol Ila (9 April 2021)

I'm on my own with the youngster for some time yet. Contacted a few trainers, hoping they would put us on the right track with our groundwork, but they are all interpreting the Covid rules to mean that they can't leave their local authorities to teach. Horse trainers are in fact allowed to travel for work, so I was very surprised by this. Clinicians have been showing up at Gypsum's barn since January, after the Scottish government said one-on-one teaching was kosher and trainers could travel to their clients. I was thinking that if people were allowed to work, especially in a job that takes place outside and does not require close contact, they would. C'est la vie.

I had so much more confidence when I had a similarly-aged youngster back in 2006. Was that just a manifestation of being 20-something instead of 30-something? Or was it because he was a draft-cross, and no one is going to tell you that you can't do X with a draft-cross because it's not like any other horse? I was also in a much better barn situation.


----------



## Northern (10 April 2021)

Just back from taking the three year old out for her first ridden outing. Wasn't sure up until yesterday whether it would happen, she had something stuck in her eye for the last few days and I couldn't get it out at all (and she was a star coping with me poking and prodding around). Ended up sedating her with some detomidine paste yesterday and got the thing out. The "thing" was a long, thick and very stubborn hair. Must have been uncomfortable for her, so am very glad it's out. I did stain the eye just in case and no uptake, yay! 
Eye looked perfect this morning so I loaded her up and off we went. Apart from meeting every red traffic light and texting/rude drivers she travelled very well and got off nice and politely. 

I had low expectations from this outing, she's only been to Another Place once and that was in hand. But she walked around politely, had a bit of a lunge and was really pleasant. So I went ahead and got on and had a short but nice walk/trot lesson with my instructor. She's starting to understand moving into a bit of a contact and didn't let anything distract her, bless her. It was nice to have backup on the ground again, need to do that once in a while I think. Got back on the trailer first go and travelled home nicely. Just a small blip in the trailer as I went to unload her, she gets her head stuck behind the divider and panicked a bit. Back on and off a few times after that and put her away.

I was super pleased with her attitude, she's still working out the forward but seems to have a nice trainable mind so far. Aim for the next few weeks is to try a canter in the big field if I can find someone to ride my pony in front of us 

No photos of the event, but have one of her looking cute from the other day.


----------



## milliepops (10 April 2021)

Sounds like a perfect outing northern 😃 she looks super cute.
I pull forelock hairs out of my Welsh's eyes occasionally. It seems like a design fault 🤮😱


----------



## Northern (10 April 2021)

milliepops said:



			Sounds like a perfect outing northern 😃 she looks super cute.
I pull forelock hairs out of my Welsh's eyes occasionally. It seems like a design fault 🤮😱
		
Click to expand...

Must be! I initially thought it was a grass seed, but I did pull one of those out in one of my attempts and this hair stayed in stubbornly. The fly masks have gone back on 24/7 now to prevent any more seeds adventuring in. Hope the grass drops all seeds soon so they can come off again!


----------



## TheMule (10 April 2021)

Northern said:



			Just back from taking the three year old out for her first ridden outing. Wasn't sure up until yesterday whether it would happen, she had something stuck in her eye for the last few days and I couldn't get it out at all (and she was a star coping with me poking and prodding around). Ended up sedating her with some detomidine paste yesterday and got the thing out. The "thing" was a long, thick and very stubborn hair. Must have been uncomfortable for her, so am very glad it's out. I did stain the eye just in case and no uptake, yay!
Eye looked perfect this morning so I loaded her up and off we went. Apart from meeting every red traffic light and texting/rude drivers she travelled very well and got off nice and politely.

I had low expectations from this outing, she's only been to Another Place once and that was in hand. But she walked around politely, had a bit of a lunge and was really pleasant. So I went ahead and got on and had a short but nice walk/trot lesson with my instructor. She's starting to understand moving into a bit of a contact and didn't let anything distract her, bless her. It was nice to have backup on the ground again, need to do that once in a while I think. Got back on the trailer first go and travelled home nicely. Just a small blip in the trailer as I went to unload her, she gets her head stuck behind the divider and panicked a bit. Back on and off a few times after that and put her away.

I was super pleased with her attitude, she's still working out the forward but seems to have a nice trainable mind so far. Aim for the next few weeks is to try a canter in the big field if I can find someone to ride my pony in front of us 

No photos of the event, but have one of her looking cute from the other day.

View attachment 69464

Click to expand...

That’s sounds like a really successful trip out, well done. I did a very similar thing for Nova's first outing and it was perfect


----------



## TheMule (10 April 2021)

Unfortunately my plans have had to suddenly change as I lost my dear little Moon to colic yesterday (Nova's mother) so I no longer have my nice reliable lead horse. So I'm going to turn my 2 away for 6 weeks and then a friend will bring her horse over to stay who can escort them out over the Summer. I don’t think a break now will do them any harm, they've reached a good point in their training.


----------



## milliepops (10 April 2021)

sorry to hear that, TM.  sounds like a sensible plan while you draw breath.


----------



## daffy44 (10 April 2021)

I'm so sorry TM, thats very sad.

Well done Northern on a very successful first outing.


----------



## rara007 (10 April 2021)

Very sorry to hear that TM


----------



## lannerch (10 April 2021)

So sorry too Tm , a break will do your two no harm whatsoever 😢


----------



## shortstuff99 (10 April 2021)

Sorry TM, what sad news 😪


----------



## TPO (10 April 2021)

Very sorry to hear about Moon. Hope you're ok


----------



## j1ffy (10 April 2021)

So sorry to hear about Moon TM x


----------



## TheMule (10 April 2021)

Thank you all, it's still pretty raw but I know she had a wonderful life and I'm so grateful I've got Nova who is so like her in lots of ways so 🤞 he can step up into her shoes in the future


----------



## palo1 (10 April 2021)

How sad for you TheMule   It is awful to lose a dear friend.  Lovely to have such a super young horse of your dear mare's making for the future.


----------



## Palindrome (10 April 2021)

I am sorry the Mule, I lost my mare to colic 2 years ago, she was in foal


----------



## TheMule (10 April 2021)

Palindrome said:



			I am sorry the Mule, I lost my mare to colic 2 years ago, she was in foal 

Click to expand...

I was so grateful yesterday that she didn’t take in foal last season because that must have been doubly tragic for you 😥


----------



## Northern (10 April 2021)

Oh no TM, so sorry about Moon  they leave such big gaps.


----------



## ester (10 April 2021)

Have nothing to contribute to the thread but wanted to add condolences TM. We lost our mare to colic a couple of weeks ago and they do leave a big hole.


----------



## Asha (11 April 2021)

So sorry TM , that must be very hard for you . Take care of yourself x


----------



## southerncomfort (11 April 2021)

So sorry TM.  X


----------



## j1ffy (12 April 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			I'm on my own with the youngster for some time yet. Contacted a few trainers, hoping they would put us on the right track with our groundwork, but they are all interpreting the Covid rules to mean that they can't leave their local authorities to teach. Horse trainers are in fact allowed to travel for work, so I was very surprised by this. Clinicians have been showing up at Gypsum's barn since January, after the Scottish government said one-on-one teaching was kosher and trainers could travel to their clients. I was thinking that if people were allowed to work, especially in a job that takes place outside and does not require close contact, they would. C'est la vie.

I had so much more confidence when I had a similarly-aged youngster back in 2006. Was that just a manifestation of being 20-something instead of 30-something? Or was it because he was a draft-cross, and no one is going to tell you that you can't do X with a draft-cross because it's not like any other horse? I was also in a much better barn situation.
		
Click to expand...

I'm probably the least experienced on this thread with youngsters, but thought I'd reply as no-one else has!

My first horse as an adult was a rising 5yo, but very well-established, and in my innocence I just cracked on with him and didn't overthink at all! Chilli is the first real youngster I have had, and having read a lot about youngsters and what to do and when, I pretty much decided to leave him be as a baby to learn manners from his herd-mates rather than 'fiddle' too much. He was happy to be led, picked up his feet (with a little persuasion as he was always distracted by the idea of food / cuddles!), I walked him on and off the lorry as a rising 3yo and made sure he would move forward / backward / sideways on request. I honestly think that was plenty before he went to be backed. 

Others can comment more on the lunging / long-reining / backing process as I took the easy route! But now I'm getting back on him as a 4yo after a six month break and very much focusing on keeping both my and his confidence up so we have a very solid base to build on. Having my other current ride, Danny, on loan has shown me how beneficial this can be as he was a nervous wreck to begin with after being pushed too far too young. Now we have trust and confidence he works his backside off and can cope with just about anything. Chilli's a confident sort and I would hate to knock that out of him. In different hands I'm sure he would be out doing a lot more and a lot quicker, but I'm in no rush and I can't envisage getting a trainer involved for quite some time unless we have a particular problem.

For example, I got on yesterday and had hoped to go around the woods but couldn't rope anyone in to help. Rather than push a 'solo' ride and risk knocking confidence, I did 10 minutes in the school then went to the edge of the woods and back, stopping for a natter on the way. He was worried but overcame it and didn't put a hoof out of line - that's plenty for now. 

I think that was a very long way of saying - trust your instincts and experience. Set your boundaries to shape the horse that you want and don't worry too much about what others think you should / shouldn't do!


----------



## lannerch (12 April 2021)

The loose jumping was set up in the indoor school, Layla is on a break but we couldn’t resist


----------



## ahml100 (12 April 2021)

So, Jamie has finished his holiday and come in for what I have dubbed ‘home schooling’. Where, he will his tack, long lining and lunging reintroduced. In around 5 weeks he will head back to my trainer to be rebacked! I ummed and ahhed about getting on him first however, I decided that it worked so well last time, don’t fix what isn’t broken!


----------



## TheMule (12 April 2021)

lannerch said:



			The loose jumping was set up in the indoor school, Layla is on a break but we couldn’t resist










Click to expand...

She looks super! How exciting ⭐️


----------



## TheMule (12 April 2021)

ahml100 said:



			So, Jamie has finished his holiday and come in for what I have dubbed ‘home schooling’. Where, he will his tack, long lining and lunging reintroduced. In around 5 weeks he will head back to my trainer to be rebacked! I ummed and ahhed about getting on him first however, I decided that it worked so well last time, don’t fix what isn’t broken!
View attachment 69692

Click to expand...

It's such a lovely stage- enjoy!


----------



## ahml100 (12 April 2021)

TheMule said:



			It's such a lovely stage- enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Can’t believe he is now 4...seems only yesterday I bought him as a yearling


----------



## southerncomfort (14 April 2021)

Although I'd had a quick sit on my boy bareback, I'd set myself the goal of sitting on him in full tack and having a little walk by the end of this week.

So this morning after long reining off we we went to the mounting block. We went through everything we've been practicing and he was just so super chilled that I thought what the heck and just got on him. Mounted and dismounted a few times then gave him a big kiss and a couple of (sugar free) polos which are his favourite thing in the whole world and told him how brilliant he is!

Tomorrow hopefully he'll be taking his first ever steps with a rider!


----------



## daffy44 (14 April 2021)

southerncomfort said:



			Although I'd had a quick sit on my boy bareback, I'd set myself the goal of sitting on him in full tack and having a little walk by the end of this week.

So this morning after long reining off we we went to the mounting block. We went through everything we've been practicing and he was just so super chilled that I thought what the heck and just got on him. Mounted and dismounted a few times then gave him a big kiss and a couple of (sugar free) polos which are his favourite thing in the whole world and told him how brilliant he is!

Tomorrow hopefully he'll be taking his first ever steps with a rider!
		
Click to expand...

I did exactly that with my youngster, after swearing I wouldnt, and it went just as perfectly as it did with you, well done, its such a lovely feeling!


----------



## tristar (14 April 2021)

southerncomfort said:



			Although I'd had a quick sit on my boy bareback, I'd set myself the goal of sitting on him in full tack and having a little walk by the end of this week.

So this morning after long reining off we we went to the mounting block. We went through everything we've been practicing and he was just so super chilled that I thought what the heck and just got on him. Mounted and dismounted a few times then gave him a big kiss and a couple of (sugar free) polos which are his favourite thing in the whole world and told him how brilliant he is!

Tomorrow hopefully he'll be taking his first ever steps with a rider!
		
Click to expand...



might sound daft, but just reading that i`m so excited for you x

hoping to be doing the same soon


----------



## southerncomfort (14 April 2021)

daffy44 said:



			I did exactly that with my youngster, after swearing I wouldnt, and it went just as perfectly as it did with you, well done, its such a lovely feeling!
		
Click to expand...

It really is!  I think you just know when they're ready.


----------



## southerncomfort (14 April 2021)

tristar said:



			might sound daft, but just reading that i`m so excited for you x

hoping to be doing the same soon
		
Click to expand...

Aw..thank you!  🙂 I'm so lucky, he is just such an easy going, laid back character.

Can't wait to hear about your first sit on your youngster!


----------



## daffy44 (14 April 2021)

southerncomfort said:



			It really is!  I think you just know when they're ready.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, when you know them, you absolutely just know when they are ready, and then everything goes well, good luck with the next steps, I'm sure it'll be brilliant!


----------



## palo1 (15 April 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Totally agree, when you know them, you absolutely just know when they are ready, and then everything goes well, good luck with the next steps, I'm sure it'll be brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

Such exciting times @southerncomfort  I think that first sit on has to be an occasion which has to be intuitive - knowing that the moment is right for both parties is the epitome of horsemanship and I think that is why when it goes right we are so delighted!   When we were starting Alw (most recent youngster)  I was just pottering around in the yard - everything had been entirely straightforward up to that point, she was wearing her tack very happily and following me about - presumably waiting for me to find something else for her to do.  My daughter was with me - I told her I was just going to go and get my hat, when I returned my son had clearly (and very naughtily) caught the same vibe and was volunteering to do the first sit-on!!  I told him, laughingly but in no uncertain terms that the mare was mine, this was clearly a moment for 'us' and to step away lol.  It was just a lovely, lighthearted, happy morning.  Alw loved (and still loves) being the centre of attention and whilst the getting aboard was just a progression of what we had done before, sitting there on top with the mare so calm and interested was just perfectly sweet.  It is a different feel with every horse of course but every time it has to be intuitively 'right'.


----------



## southerncomfort (15 April 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Totally agree, when you know them, you absolutely just know when they are ready, and then everything goes well, good luck with the next steps, I'm sure it'll be brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## southerncomfort (15 April 2021)

palo1 said:



			Such exciting times @southerncomfort  I think that first sit on has to be an occasion which has to be intuitive - knowing that the moment is right for both parties is the epitome of horsemanship and I think that is why when it goes right we are so delighted!   When we were starting Alw (most recent youngster)  I was just pottering around in the yard - everything had been entirely straightforward up to that point, she was wearing her tack very happily and following me about - presumably waiting for me to find something else for her to do.  My daughter was with me - I told her I was just going to go and get my hat, when I returned my son had clearly (and very naughtily) caught the same vibe and was volunteering to do the first sit-on!!  I told him, laughingly but in no uncertain terms that the mare was mine, this was clearly a moment for 'us' and to step away lol.  It was just a lovely, lighthearted, happy morning.  Alw loved (and still loves) being the centre of attention and whilst the getting aboard was just a progression of what we had done before, sitting there on top with the mare so calm and interested was just perfectly sweet.  It is a different feel with every horse of course but every time it has to be intuitively 'right'.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's exactly it.  I think you have to tune down your excitement and be very matter of fact about it simply being the next step in their training, and they in turn don't see it as anything particularly exciting (hopefully!).

But it's just such a huge exercise in trust that it makes me marvel every time that a young prey animal would trust me enough to put them in such a potentially vulnerable position.


----------



## MarvelVillis (15 April 2021)

Looking forward to giving a few more updates on this thread in the next couple of months - my lovely youngster is being sent away to be backed at the beginning of May which I'm very excited about! The past two years have flown by and he's been relatively easy to do up until now so I'm hoping our ridden chapter continues in the same way.... remaining optimistic! What I'm curious to know is how often you hack out your newly backed babies? I'm thinking 3 times a week and then turn away over winter, and then bring back into work next spring and start introducing some school work. 

Photo I took of Marvel a couple of weekends ago, making the most of his baby days!


----------



## palo1 (15 April 2021)

southerncomfort said:



			I think that's exactly it.  I think you have to tune down your excitement and be very matter of fact about it simply being the next step in their training, and they in turn don't see it as anything particularly exciting (hopefully!).

But it's just such a huge exercise in trust that it makes me marvel every time that a young prey animal would trust me enough to put them in such a potentially vulnerable position.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely - congratulations btw!! It is such an important moment and you will have a lovely time moving on I am sure.

Sorry to be morbid in relation to these lovely happy posts but I have seen it go horribly wrong when things have been pushed or there hasn't been a calm, 'connected' approach.  I was at a livery yard many years ago where a couple of young women had acquired a smart young horse.  There had been problems all down the line  He had been traumatically weaned the day they bought him and then though they were clearly trying to do what they thought was right, the poor horse was confused and upset all the time.  For no discernible reason at the age of 3 on the dot it was suddenly 'backing day'.  One of the women used a plastic chair as a mounting block with an already hot and anxious horse who was not at that point relaxed about wearing tack or long reining (or anything really).  Chair fell over predictably, horse freaked, predictably, young woman hit metal post (she was ok).  This went on with them following some sort of schedule and with things going from bad to worse until one day when they were lunging this lovely horse they pulled him over (because he was being difficult) and he smacked his head and died.  Ghastly.  I was, however, somewhat relieved tbh - there was no way that partnership was safe for any of the parties involved.  It was only a matter of time before I felt one of the women would be badly injured.  Tragically, the horse lost his life and that has stayed with me for years.  I don't know how those young women moved on from that - I sort of hope it put them off horses..


----------



## milliepops (15 April 2021)

OMG sounds horrific Palo


----------



## palo1 (15 April 2021)

milliepops said:



			OMG sounds horrific Palo 

Click to expand...

Yes, utterly awful from start to finish.  Poor, poor horse   I also watched this poor horse nearly kill one of my neighbours; he was so poorly handled and confused/upset about life that he became a very impressive rearer in order to intimidate people.  My neighbour was delivering hay and popped into the field for a wee (not normally a problem at all).  I watched in absolute horror as this horse came up behind him, stood right up and missed my neighbour's head on the way down by mm.  I have never forgotten that either!!  I think sometimes when horses are nice enough or you have years behind you (of making mistakes but sort of learning from them hopefully) you forget just how dire and dangerous things can actually get when horses are really badly treated or mis-handled.  I am shuddering now, remembering the whole sorry episode.  As you were folks!!


----------



## milliepops (15 April 2021)

palo1 said:



			I think sometimes when horses are nice enough or you have years behind you (of making mistakes but sort of learning from them hopefully) you forget just how dire and dangerous things can actually get when horses are really badly treated or mis-handled.  I am shuddering now, remembering the whole sorry episode.  As you were folks!!
		
Click to expand...

i think you're right there, definitely. I'm planning to start my 2 tiddlers with loading soon because they really need to move to give the field a rest. I had an anxiety dream about it because really the foal is fairly feral in terms of knowledge, she knows leading and feet and worming and that kind of stuff, but never having been out of her little paddock I am acutely aware of how the next stage is critical to get right to avoid disaster! it's not even like re-starting a bad loader, at least they know not to flip out on the box or jump off the ramp sideways  i am sure it will be OK if we just go slowly and systematically but the responsibility weighs heavy on me, esp as we weren't able to do this while she was still on the mare, because... reasons.


----------



## palo1 (15 April 2021)

milliepops said:



			i think you're right there, definitely. I'm planning to start my 2 tiddlers with loading soon because they really need to move to give the field a rest. I had an anxiety dream about it because really the foal is fairly feral in terms of knowledge, she knows leading and feet and worming and that kind of stuff, but never having been out of her little paddock I am acutely aware of how the next stage is critical to get right to avoid disaster! it's not even like re-starting a bad loader, at least they know not to flip out on the box or jump off the ramp sideways  i am sure it will be OK if we just go slowly and systematically but the responsibility weighs heavy on me, esp as we weren't able to do this while she was still on the mare, because... reasons.
		
Click to expand...

Well both you and she have a huge advantage in being able to work together and you have tons of experience and understanding under your belt. It will all be fine!!  I completely get that anxiety though with young horses - you know what they don't know so the responsibility to show them properly is big.  But she will get it all sorted and you will be chuffed to bits with her.  And her with you.


----------



## daffy44 (15 April 2021)

Goodness Palo that sounds horrific!  The poor horse, sadly I can see that however awful the end was it was probably the safest outcome allround, but how tragic.

MP, you will be fine, you have a huge advantage in that you know their characters, you know who they are, and that combined with all your knowledge and experience means that it will all be fine, a nice blank canvas is a pleasure to deal with.

I totally agree with the first sit thing, with Bingo, my latest youngster, I had said I'd prep him for the backing yard, but not get on, and I'd loved faffing about with him, doing all the bits and pieces, and he had been so good with everything.  One day I had leant over him, and I just thought why on earth wouldnt I get on?  So I did, and he was utterly relaxed and accepted it as just another stage of daft things I did to him!  I got on and off a few times, and he was good as gold, I did progress to a little walking about, which was also drama free, but I believe very strongly that the first sit has to be when it feels right, nothing else really matters.


----------



## Caol Ila (16 April 2021)

milliepops said:



			i think you're right there, definitely. I'm planning to start my 2 tiddlers with loading soon because they really need to move to give the field a rest. I had an anxiety dream about it because really the foal is fairly feral in terms of knowledge, she knows leading and feet and worming and that kind of stuff, but never having been out of her little paddock I am acutely aware of how the next stage is critical to get right to avoid disaster! it's not even like re-starting a bad loader, at least they know not to flip out on the box or jump off the ramp sideways  i am sure it will be OK if we just go slowly and systematically but the responsibility weighs heavy on me, esp as we weren't able to do this while she was still on the mare, because... reasons.
		
Click to expand...

Your filly is less feral than mine, who knew nothing about feet or loading when I bought her and had never left her herd. She's now decided that loading isn't for her, and the back feet are a work in progress. Wouldn't it have been easier to play with its feet when it was a wee foal, still on the mare. Wouldn't it????

However, she goes on little walks and she isn't herdbound, and her baby liberty work was so slick today that another livery came into the arena with no idea that the filly was totally loose until I was like, "Uhhhh.... hang on... let me get a headcollar on her."

"Oh, I thought she was on a lead."


----------



## milliepops (16 April 2021)

oh yeah, i am not trying to suggest mine is unhandled, absolutely the opposite, she is well handled and trusts me well (she is a bit wary of OH for no reason other than she only sees him occasionally). it was more thinking about stuff like where to position the lorry, things that I wouldn't give a second thought to with an experienced horse - my set up is currently limited in space, so we could e.g. park in the field, but I don't want to be too close to a fence, in case of a launching-from-ramp incident etc. 

OH is so blase, in some respects he's right and in other ways I find the gung ho-ness a bit triggering  I'm a think it through from every angle kinda person  
anyway, it's the 3yo that fits this thread... he is not as well handled and prone to slightly silly reactions when he gets worried so I think I will begin with foal and hope she gives him the lead!


----------



## daydreamer (16 April 2021)

Duncan has had a busy couple of weeks. First visit from physio just for a check up - larger left shoulder, weak in the right hind and a tendency to stand with the left hind forwards. We were given exercises to do which I think are helping but I'm still slightly paranoid he is going to end up wonky for life and it will all be my fault. 

Then he had his wolf teeth out which the vet said were surprisingly big. I was amazed at how little hassle it was though, done in the field under sedation. 

He has had the roller on for the first time, although he has had an elasticated surcingle on a few times when he was much younger. He was as good as gold although it was fairly loose. 

I have also attached a line to the outside of the roller a couple of times in preparation for long lining. He was very good both times. I think I'm going to start by long lining him in a dually before biting him and using the bit. I also need to restart taking him on walks to get him used to being out and about.

I am going slowly because a) there is no rush and b) I don't want to push too hard and mess things up.


----------



## southerncomfort (16 April 2021)

God that's awful Palo.  

I'm absolutely certain that other riders/trainers could have got my boy going a lot quicker than I have but I'm enjoying the journey and I'm in no rush. Plus I know he finds it mentally tiring and benefits from little mini breaks every now and then. 

MP I definitely get the anxiety dreams thing.  Like you I worry about getting the little details right and setting up for success, but it means I sometimes agonise over things and I can't stop my brain going over and over the details even when I'm asleep!


----------



## southerncomfort (16 April 2021)

I decided not to long rein yesterday and we went for a nice long walk in the sunshine instead.

Bo met my neighbours grandchildren, his first experience of very small people I think but he somehow instinctively understood that he needs to be gentle around them. He stood quietly and let them stroke him but I think he found the strain of standing quietly for so long quite taxing and when we set off again I had to remind him that trotting down a steep road is not desirable!

On the way back we met another set of neighbours and stood to have a chat which he didn't mind as we were walking back up the very steep hill which is hard work.

When we got back I mounted and dismounted a few times but didn't push it any further as I could see he was tired.

He has a day off today as I have a friend coming for coffee (yay!).


----------



## ahml100 (21 April 2021)

After telling my trainer that no, Jamie has not got any bigger...this photo has ever so slightly called me out! Therefore, does anyone have any stop-grow remedies?! He has forgotten I am only 5’3 😅


----------



## shortstuff99 (21 April 2021)

I think they actually seem to panic less travelling when they are young. My baby Spanish came over from Madrid at 6 months old, she is very blase about travelling and will do anything for food 🤣


----------



## RachelFerd (22 April 2021)

Just got a couple of lovely photos of my 4yos first 'competition' two weekends ago - it was an on yard dressage competition, so we didn't actually go anywhere - but the whole thing was quite spooky due to SNOW!


----------



## Northern (26 April 2021)

Just popping in because we had our first canter today! 🙂
Took her down to the 40 acre riding paddock today and asked up the Hill down the bottom. She was super, went for a hack afterwards as well.

Photo evidence for once 😂


----------



## palo1 (26 April 2021)

We are out of time!! It is Alw's 5th birthday tomorrow   It seems unbelievable that I chose her as a (late) 2 year old but I have had such a lovely time over the last couple of years and feel hugely priveleged to have shared this early time with her.  I very much hope she has a long, happy home for life with me - it seems strangely emotional to leave these early months behind but I am sure we have exciting times to come.  If I can I will post a birthday pic but we have to shuffle off and let new youngsters on the page now lol!!


----------



## TheMule (27 April 2021)

palo1 said:



			We are out of time!! It is Alw's 5th birthday tomorrow  It seems unbelievable that I chose her as a (late) 2 year old but I have had such a lovely time over the last couple of years and feel hugely priveleged to have shared this early time with her.  I very much hope she has a long, happy home for life with me - it seems strangely emotional to leave these early months behind but I am sure we have exciting times to come.  If I can I will post a birthday pic but we have to shuffle off and let new youngsters on the page now lol!!
		
Click to expand...

She is always welcome on this thread
More evidence that we need a 5/6 year old thread now though 😁


----------



## palo1 (27 April 2021)

TheMule said:



			She is always welcome on this thread
More evidence that we need a 5/6 year old thread now though 😁
		
Click to expand...


Happy Birthday Maesmynach Alw!!   




On her arrival:-
She was very, very calm, having loaded without hesitation and travelled very well but took ages to unload from the stud's lorry because she hadn't seen chickens previously and was convinced that they were most definately NOT OK!!



And yesterday - try as I might I simply could not get a decent photo of her - she was on constant 'wriggle' mode but here she is anyway!!  Horribly blurred and not quite the 'perfectly stood up photo' I had hoped for but you can see she is a pretty shape lol!!


----------



## southerncomfort (27 April 2021)

Happy birthday  Alw!  I really hope someone will start a 5/6 year old thread.  I've really loved reading all the updates.

I'm currently feeling a bit miserable. 😕

As we've done more work my lovely boy has dropped weight. I mean he looks great and exactly how you'd want a native at this time of year.  But he was already quite narrow and still has some filling out to do.

Now his saddle has started slipping forwards and pinching behind his shoulders.  Have tried my other pony's straighter cut Black Country saddle which is better but still slips forwards when he moves.

So after consultation with my saddler, I've come up with a plan to stick with walking out in hand, long reining and a little bit of polework etc for the next few weeks. He turns 5 soon so I'm hoping that he'll start to fill out and grow a bit of muscle. Then lovely saddler will come back out to reassess.

I need to try and source a BC saddle but pony sizes are like hens teeth unfortunately. 

I know it's notoriously difficult to fit saddles to Fell ponies so it's not unexpected, and a few more weeks of ground based training won't hurt at all, but I'm feeling rubbish about the saddle slipping. Rationally I know it's not my fault and he's a sensible sort and won't hold it against me. I also know that bumps in the road like this are par for the course with a youngster.  But yeah....Still feel a bit miserable about it all.


----------



## palo1 (27 April 2021)

southerncomfort said:



			Happy birthday  Alw!  I really hope someone will start a 5/6 year old thread.  I've really loved reading all the updates.

I'm currently feeling a bit miserable. 😕

As we've done more work my lovely boy has dropped weight. I mean he looks great and exactly how you'd want a native at this time of year.  But he was already quite narrow and still has some filling out to do.

Now his saddle has started slipping forwards and pinching behind his shoulders.  Have tried my other pony's straighter cut Black Country saddle which is better but still slips forwards when he moves.

So after consultation with my saddler, I've come up with a plan to stick with walking out in hand, long reining and a little bit of polework etc for the next few weeks. He turns 5 soon so I'm hoping that he'll start to fill out and grow a bit of muscle. Then lovely saddler will come back out to reassess.

I need to try and source a BC saddle but pony sizes are like hens teeth unfortunately.

I know it's notoriously difficult to fit saddles to Fell ponies so it's not unexpected, and a few more weeks of ground based training won't hurt at all, but I'm feeling rubbish about the saddle slipping. Rationally I know it's not my fault and he's a sensible sort and won't hold it against me. I also know that bumps in the road like this are par for the course with a youngster.  But yeah....Still feel a bit miserable about it all.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I completely understand and have been there!  When we were really struggling for a saddle last year I used a Christ bareback pad (without stirrups) on saddle fitters recommendation.   It was bliss!! It helped Alw get over some minor saddle related soreness and kept her faith in ridden work, took what we were doing down a notch in intensity but learning and having fun continued.  Might something like that work for you?


----------



## southerncomfort (27 April 2021)

palo1 said:



			Ah, I completely understand and have been there!  When we were really struggling for a saddle last year I used a Christ bareback pad (without stirrups) on saddle fitters recommendation.   It was bliss!! It helped Alw get over some minor saddle related soreness and kept her faith in ridden work, took what we were doing down a notch in intensity but learning and having fun continued.  Might something like that work for you?
		
Click to expand...

Reassuring to read this!

That sounds like a really good idea actually and not something I'd have  thought of.

Thank you, I will go and have a look at them.


----------



## palo1 (27 April 2021)

southerncomfort said:



			Reassuring to read this!

That sounds like a really good idea actually and not something I'd have  thought of.

Thank you, I will go and have a look at them.
		
Click to expand...

They are expensive but incredibly useful to have in the tack room, re-sell really easily if you wanted to and are bizarrely secure to ride in!  I really can't say enough good things about the Christ bareback pads.  All of our horses are very happy to be ridden in them and just so, blissfully comfy!  I unintentionally introduced tiddly jumps in one...


----------



## tristar (27 April 2021)

Northern said:



			Just popping in because we had our first canter today! 🙂
Took her down to the 40 acre riding paddock today and asked up the Hill down the bottom. She was super, went for a hack afterwards as well.

Photo evidence for once 😂

View attachment 70713

Click to expand...

was going to say lovely photo,  ,but photo of lovliness seems truer


----------



## Ouch05 (27 April 2021)

Goodness I have not done an update for months. Well Edward was originally backed in Oct 20 as a 3 years old then gentle hacked walk and a little trot for 3 months. I went away with work for 5 months were he was left to be a horse with his mate only coming in for farrier and a groom by my OH. I got back in Nov 20 (now 4) I got on him first then sent him away for 3 weeks. 

Wow just wow, I totally love this boy he is such a nice horse and one that I really love to be around even when not riding. He is still only exercised 3 times a week (one rein and in hand poles included) for about 20 minutes and only a circuit or two of canter on each rein I just want everything to be slow and steady. 

We went for our first solo hack and having read and listen to loads of advice I believe I did the right think. When he got scared and planted I asked once but before he got upset I jumped off walked him passed and back passed it and got back on then rode passed again. I did this three times the first time then when I repeated the hack the next week he just walked passed it all and went further along each time. 

We did our first comp which was not so great as the arena was next to the car park and it was really busy he just kept stopping on that side and staring so nothing bad at all then went back in to the warm up and happily had a canter on each rein with other horses. So very pleased. 

Took him away to the next one and I have to say I have never been to a more spooky arena in all my years of riding. The warm up was set up for arena cross Xc including a bank and water ditch and the scariest fillers and wings I have ever seen, the arena itself had full size plastic pigs, horses, cows, sheep and dragons in the corners . None of which bothered him but the very large and spooky banners where his undoing. We scored 58% but we won 100% with his attitude and I was on a high the whole week.  

Sorry for the blurry picture. Loads to work on I do sometimes look at the videos of 4 1/2 year old that are so established and balanced and cantering 20m circles when I chuffed when we complete a lap of our arena.


d


----------



## southerncomfort (28 April 2021)

palo1 said:



			They are expensive but incredibly useful to have in the tack room, re-sell really easily if you wanted to and are bizarrely secure to ride in!  I really can't say enough good things about the Christ bareback pads.  All of our horses are very happy to be ridden in them and just so, blissfully comfy!  I unintentionally introduced tiddly jumps in one...
		
Click to expand...

They look really comfy and much more secure than I was expecting!


----------



## daffy44 (29 April 2021)

Well my rising 4yr old has been home from being backed a month now, and he is being brilliant, I am well aware we are in a honeymoon period, but thats fine by me, I'm going to enjoy it!  He really is a pleasure to work with, he is pretty big, but very narrow and weak, and he has big movement, so it will take time to build his strength, but I am getting on without lunging first,  he is working well in the school and being brave and sensible out hacking.  Early this week I took him for an arena hire for his first trip away from home, and he was angelic, I have no intention of competing him yet, but I do like to get youngsters used to the idea that they go away from home, do some riding, and go home again, its all just life experience at this stage.  I took him to a local yard and he saw banners, boards, letters, judges table complete with tablecloth all for the first time, and he wasnt bothered by any of it, he was easy to load, travel, tack up etc, so for a first outing I couldnt ask for more.


----------



## TheMule (1 May 2021)

Ouch05 said:



			Goodness I have not done an update for months. Well Edward was originally backed in Oct 20 as a 3 years old then gentle hacked walk and a little trot for 3 months. I went away with work for 5 months were he was left to be a horse with his mate only coming in for farrier and a groom by my OH. I got back in Nov 20 (now 4) I got on him first then sent him away for 3 weeks.

Wow just wow, I totally love this boy he is such a nice horse and one that I really love to be around even when not riding. He is still only exercised 3 times a week (one rein and in hand poles included) for about 20 minutes and only a circuit or two of canter on each rein I just want everything to be slow and steady.

We went for our first solo hack and having read and listen to loads of advice I believe I did the right think. When he got scared and planted I asked once but before he got upset I jumped off walked him passed and back passed it and got back on then rode passed again. I did this three times the first time then when I repeated the hack the next week he just walked passed it all and went further along each time.

We did our first comp which was not so great as the arena was next to the car park and it was really busy he just kept stopping on that side and staring so nothing bad at all then went back in to the warm up and happily had a canter on each rein with other horses. So very pleased.

Took him away to the next one and I have to say I have never been to a more spooky arena in all my years of riding. The warm up was set up for arena cross Xc including a bank and water ditch and the scariest fillers and wings I have ever seen, the arena itself had full size plastic pigs, horses, cows, sheep and dragons in the corners . None of which bothered him but the very large and spooky banners where his undoing. We scored 58% but we won 100% with his attitude and I was on a high the whole week. 

Sorry for the blurry picture. Loads to work on I do sometimes look at the videos of 4 1/2 year old that are so established and balanced and cantering 20m circles when I chuffed when we complete a lap of our arena.


d
	View attachment 70802

Click to expand...

I think he's looking fab! Well done, great to get out and enjoying him


----------



## TheMule (1 May 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Well my rising 4yr old has been home from being backed a month now, and he is being brilliant, I am well aware we are in a honeymoon period, but thats fine by me, I'm going to enjoy it!  He really is a pleasure to work with, he is pretty big, but very narrow and weak, and he has big movement, so it will take time to build his strength, but I am getting on without lunging first,  he is working well in the school and being brave and sensible out hacking.  Early this week I took him for an arena hire for his first trip away from home, and he was angelic, I have no intention of competing him yet, but I do like to get youngsters used to the idea that they go away from home, do some riding, and go home again, its all just life experience at this stage.  I took him to a local yard and he saw banners, boards, letters, judges table complete with tablecloth all for the first time, and he wasnt bothered by any of it, he was easy to load, travel, tack up etc, so for a first outing I couldnt ask for more.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great- I love this naive stage too where they just soak up all the new learning no fuss. We need pictures.....


----------



## TheMule (1 May 2021)

My 2 are making good progress. We have had to stop hacking for a while as no nice sensible lead, but hopefully that will change next month. So they go in the arena every 2/ 3 days, mainly in walk because the surface isn’t great without lots of rain on it (not my arena, they're being lawn mowers for a friend) so we're mostly working on steering (the mule) and little bits of lateral work (Nova)
A friend came to have a little sit on today- first time they've been ridden by someone else, they were super ❤️


----------



## lannerch (2 May 2021)

Wow the mule they both look fabulous congratulations 👏


----------



## lannerch (2 May 2021)

Just brought my golden girl back in and she’s been an absolute sweetheart , she hacked out all by herself foot perfect then quietly went into the school to be videoed . Such a sweetheart just love her . This is the second time of being ridden.  https://youtube.com/shorts/VXxB9fJkNZY?feature=share


----------



## lannerch (2 May 2021)

Sorry can’t get this to go the right way


----------



## TheMule (2 May 2021)

lannerch said:



			Just brought my golden girl back in and she’s been an absolute sweetheart , she hacked out all by herself foot perfect then quietly went into the school to be videoed . Such a sweetheart just love her . This is the second time of being ridden https://youtube.com/shorts/mAilf_Si5us?feature=share

Click to expand...

What a good girl- she looks nicely forwards and I love how she just pops up into canter, no fuss


----------



## daydreamer (2 May 2021)

First time with two reins today! We have been working up to this but this is the first time both have been attached at the front end. 

Yes it was wobbly, and we both got in a bit of a muddle at times but it was very relaxed and calm and we have go, stop and move the hind end to change direction.

I have chosen to start long reining in a dually as quite a few people say they use them for long reining and I thought they would be more forgiving to begin with. We have had a few little mishaps as I have long reined before but have never taught one to long rein and I am glad I am using the dually not working off a bit.

Duncan is so genuine and so far has taken it all in his stride - even the "oops" moments. I know he would be progressing faster, and with fewer oops moments, with a professional but at the moment he seems happy enough and is being extremely forgiving with me.

I managed to capture today's session on my Pivo so I will review it in full later and then have another go tomorrow.


----------



## daffy44 (2 May 2021)

TheMule said:



			Sounds great- I love this naive stage too where they just soak up all the new learning no fuss. We need pictures.....
		
Click to expand...

Its a lovely stage, you're quite right, so much fun!  I'm afraid i dont have any ridden pictures because I'm always by myself, the best I can do is my hacking view...


----------



## ycbm (2 May 2021)

I popped my new 3 year old on the lunge yesterday to see if he knew anything about it,  and after a little encouragement he trotted a circle round me using only a headcollar,  so I think he's had some exposure before.  He's hugely bum high and two completely different horses. They are both lovely but they barely join in the middle 🤣   I'll be testing tack on him soon and as he's been driven I'm not expecting any issues,  but he won't be carrying any weight until he levels up a bit.  
.


----------



## lannerch (2 May 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Its a lovely stage, you're quite right, so much fun!  I'm afraid i dont have any ridden pictures because I'm always by myself, the best I can do is my hacking view...
		
Click to expand...

And what a lovely view it is 👍


----------



## ahml100 (9 May 2021)

Love seeing everyone’s updates and there are least a dozen I would quite happily steal 😅

Jamie is coming along nicely, we are long lining and I have just introduced walking over ground poles properly.

He is off to my trainer end of next week to be debacked


----------



## Northern (9 May 2021)

Things are progressing nicely. We’re out riding by ourselves and in company. I’ve entered us in a dressage clinic in a few weeks so have returned to the school to practice a few things, such as “keep going” (transitions are good, maintaining pace needs work 😂) and “straight lines”. Clinic will just be an outing for her (first time for this trainer, I said I would fill up numbers), so anything more is a bonus. 

Today we managed a straight line in walk AND trot and a few canter strides (all in 15 minutes 😂). Then did a beautiful forward trot on the way home. Hard work for my girl and she got a nice shower and feed afterwards.


----------



## TheMule (9 May 2021)

ahml100 said:



			Love seeing everyone’s updates and there are least a dozen I would quite happily steal 😅

Jamie is coming along nicely, we are long lining and I have just introduced walking over ground poles properly.

He is off to my trainer end of next week to be debac
		
Click to expand...

How exciting! Looking forward to seeing updates of how he gets on with the trainer


----------



## j1ffy (9 May 2021)

Daffy, TM and Lannerch - yours are all looking lovely!



ahml100 said:



			Love seeing everyone’s updates and there are least a dozen I would quite happily steal 😅

Jamie is coming along nicely, we are long lining and I have just introduced walking over ground poles properly.

He is off to my trainer end of next week to be debacked
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but the typo made me laugh 😂. Jamie looks great though!

I’m still just doing bits and pieces with Chilli. I had hoped to do more this weekend but my (supposedly older and more sensible) loan horse flung me onto an asphalt car park so riding has been out of the question for the last few days. However we did have a successful hack around the village - about 40 mins - with a friend last week and did the same in-hand today. He’s brave and forward, but polite. 

I am very excited about the future and in no hurry to do a lot with him after his busy 3yo year, keeping my loan horse was a good idea (car park incident aside) as I think I’d have been tempted to do too much with Chilli otherwise! He’s incredibly willing and keen to work. I think I’ll aim to do a very short lesson in a month or so with my regular trainer to check what my expectations should be of a 4yo in terms of reactiveness to the aids - I worry that I alternate between too demanding, particularly if I’ve just got off my other boy, and too soft.


----------



## lannerch (9 May 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Daffy, TM and Lannerch - yours are all looking lovely!



Sorry but the typo made me laugh 😂. Jamie looks great though!

I’m still just doing bits and pieces with Chilli. I had hoped to do more this weekend but my (supposedly older and more sensible) loan horse flung me onto an asphalt car park so riding has been out of the question for the last few days. However we did have a successful hack around the village - about 40 mins - with a friend last week and did the same in-hand today. He’s brave and forward, but polite.

I am very excited about the future and in no hurry to do a lot with him after his busy 3yo year, keeping my loan horse was a good idea (car park incident aside) as I think I’d have been tempted to do too much with Chilli otherwise! He’s incredibly willing and keen to work. I think I’ll aim to do a very short lesson in a month or so with my regular trainer to check what my expectations should be of a 4yo in terms of reactiveness to the aids - I worry that I alternate between too demanding, particularly if I’ve just got off my other boy, and too soft.
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly I have also got flung of my friends older wiser well schooled horse when some ducks decided to launch a well timed attack out of the ditch , luckily not on asphalt but I’m sore enough so sympathy goes to you jiffy.

Whilst my 4year old was as good as gold and butter would not melt in her mouth.
I find the more we ride her after a break the more responsive she is getting to the aids as if time off to think about it has let her do just that .

I always carry a stick ( to back up the leg )  but have not had to use it since she has come into work again.


----------



## Cherryblossom (9 May 2021)

I’m super pleased with Poppy today. I popped the long reins on her just to go around the house because it was windy, but she was totally unfazed by it, so ended up taking her down the road to the neighbours house. She walked past windy trees, fields of sheep and over a cattle grid with a rubber mat over it, with very little hesitation. She then stood nicely in a strange stable while I mucked out the stables (neighbour has horse related injury) and dandered back up the lane and home with no drama! I keep having wobbles that she’s not big enough/ straight enough/ athletic enough and then her wonderful attitude reminds me that she’s priceless!


----------



## ahml100 (9 May 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Daffy, TM and Lannerch - yours are all looking lovely!



Sorry but the typo made me laugh 😂. Jamie looks great though!

I’m still just doing bits and pieces with Chilli. I had hoped to do more this weekend but my (supposedly older and more sensible) loan horse flung me onto an asphalt car park so riding has been out of the question for the last few days. However we did have a successful hack around the village - about 40 mins - with a friend last week and did the same in-hand today. He’s brave and forward, but polite. 

I am very excited about the future and in no hurry to do a lot with him after his busy 3yo year, keeping my loan horse was a good idea (car park incident aside) as I think I’d have been tempted to do too much with Chilli otherwise! He’s incredibly willing and keen to work. I think I’ll aim to do a very short lesson in a month or so with my regular trainer to check what my expectations should be of a 4yo in terms of reactiveness to the aids - I worry that I alternate between too demanding, particularly if I’ve just got off my other boy, and too soft.
		
Click to expand...


😅😅😅 ahh but debacking is a very important part of the process 😅😅😅


----------



## ahml100 (9 May 2021)

TheMule said:



			How exciting! Looking forward to seeing updates of how he gets on with the trainer
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! The plan is for him to be there for a couple of weeks before coming home


----------



## Palindrome (10 May 2021)

My rising 4 is not yet back under saddle after her break but I made a little tire jump and she had a go over that for her first time jumping.

Making a big effort the first time :



But soon taking it in her stride :







She is also getting easier with giving her feet thanks to a lot of carrots. I am really shuffed with her as she loves attention, cuddles and treats.


----------



## Asha (12 May 2021)

Its lovely to come back on this thread and read the updates. Seems everyones having a fab time ( excluding those who where came off older more established ones !Its always the way isnt it. the older ones show you up !)
Frank has had to take a bit of step back as any spare time has been given to our new arrival. You cant beat foal watching !
He did have a couple of outings, first one to his first lesson where he did some pole work followed by a few jumps. Found everything straightforward apart from the oxer, seems they are a little scary. After that he did a bit of hacking and then the next outing was at a local competition venue for a lesson.  He had clearly took everything on board and this time jumped all the oxers first time ( 60-70cm). Hes going to have another couple of quiet weeks just hacking now and we will see what we have in June and maybe plan a trip to somerford grassroots field.


----------



## MarvelVillis (13 May 2021)

My gelding went off to my trainer's yard last Monday to be broken in. I got an exciting update yesterday, he had his first ridden outing and was good as gold apparently. She said a couple of pigeons flew out of a tree as she was mounting and he just stood there waiting to be asked to walk on. Looking forward to having my first sit on him!


----------



## daffy44 (13 May 2021)

Well, apparently my 4yr old is very busy changing shape at the moment, he had a growth spurt at the start of the year which was over before he went to be backed, but it left him quite tall and extremely narrow.  Since he has come home he has looked pretty stable height wise, but now he is settling into regular, albeit light work, he has muscles popping up all over the place!  He had a massage treatment last week, and everything was good there, no tightness or sore spots, he is just doing a good popeye impression!  Other than the impressive growing everything else is coming along nicely.

Pics are a taken a month apart


----------



## TheMule (13 May 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Well, apparently my 4yr old is very busy changing shape at the moment, he had a growth spurt at the start of the year which was over before he went to be backed, but it left him quite tall and extremely narrow.  Since he has come home he has looked pretty stable height wise, but now he is settling into regular, albeit light work, he has muscles popping up all over the place!  He had a massage treatment last week, and everything was good there, no tightness or sore spots, he is just doing a good popeye impression!  Other than the impressive growing everything else is coming along nicely.

Pics are a taken a month apart
View attachment 71795

Click to expand...

Looking super strong now, nice view!


----------



## TheMule (13 May 2021)

My 2 loose jumped for the first time this year today. Both remembered what to do- they will both do anything for a polo, Nova just literally takes himself round and round, stopping for his polo briefly between each fence


----------



## Palindrome (13 May 2021)

TheMule said:



			My 2 loose jumped for the first time this year today. Both remembered what to do- they will both do anything for a polo, Nova just literally takes himself round and round, stopping for his polo briefly between each fence

View attachment 71801

View attachment 71802

Click to expand...

Ah, look at those tidy knees on Nova, he looks so grown up with a great technique.


----------



## TheMule (13 May 2021)

Palindrome said:



			Ah, look at those tidy knees on Nova, he looks so grown up with a great technique.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks- he has always been super in front and now he has the strength and power he's following through behind as well. Very excited about him, he is just everything I wanted to breed (which very rarely happens 😂)


----------



## daffy44 (13 May 2021)

Fabulous technique there TM!!


----------



## MarvelVillis (14 May 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Well, apparently my 4yr old is very busy changing shape at the moment, he had a growth spurt at the start of the year which was over before he went to be backed, but it left him quite tall and extremely narrow.  Since he has come home he has looked pretty stable height wise, but now he is settling into regular, albeit light work, he has muscles popping up all over the place!  He had a massage treatment last week, and everything was good there, no tightness or sore spots, he is just doing a good popeye impression!  Other than the impressive growing everything else is coming along nicely.

Pics are a taken a month apart
View attachment 71795

Click to expand...

That's amazing the difference in just one month! I'm excited to notice the changes in my boy as he's just been backed and started to hack out.


----------



## GG13 (14 May 2021)

It’s my mare’s actual 4th birthday today and we celebrated with our first hack in company. She was really well behaved and led most the way. So pleased with how she’s coming along


----------



## lannerch (14 May 2021)

GG13 said:



			It’s my mare’s actual 4th birthday today and we celebrated with our first hack in company. She was really well behaved and led most the way. So pleased with how she’s coming along
		
Click to expand...

It’s my girls 4th birthday today to , birthday twins 👯‍♀️


----------



## ahml100 (14 May 2021)

TheMule said:



			My 2 loose jumped for the first time this year today. Both remembered what to do- they will both do anything for a polo, Nova just literally takes himself round and round, stopping for his polo briefly between each fence 

View attachment 71801

View attachment 71802

Click to expand...

They are both looking fab! The HH petition for The Eventing Mule May have to start quite soon at this rate!


----------



## ahml100 (14 May 2021)

So, the day is finally here! Tomorrow, Jamie is off to my trainer to be rebacked and ridden away before coming back to me 😁😁

A little photo of him before the physio came out yesterday to make sure he was in tip top shape for boarding school!


----------



## TheMule (14 May 2021)

ahml100 said:



			They are both looking fab! The HH petition for The Eventing Mule May have to start quite soon at this rate!
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to take volunteers to get her started..... 😂


----------



## CanteringCarrot (14 May 2021)

TheMule said:



			I'm happy to take volunteers to get her started..... 😂







Click to expand...

I love her 😀


----------



## TheMule (14 May 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I love her 😀
		
Click to expand...

Would you like to come and give her a little jump?!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (14 May 2021)

TheMule said:



			Would you like to come and give her a little jump?!
		
Click to expand...

If I were nearby, absolutely. 

I'm dying on the inside to start a horse (or mule!) again, or even work with a greenie,  now that my horse (who is def part donkey 😂) is 9 years old. However, I can only afford one large animal, both time and money wise, and I am stuck on the continent for at least the next year or so.

I do scroll through mule classifieds every now and again. I told OH he needs a nice mule, his comment "seems like it would be hard to find a saddle to fit a mule" so he didn't say no 🤷‍♀️


----------



## TheMule (14 May 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			If I were nearby, absolutely.

I'm dying on the inside to start a horse (or mule!) again, or even work with a greenie,  now that my horse (who is def part donkey 😂) is 9 years old. However, I can only afford one large animal, both time and money wise, and I am stuck on the continent for at least the next year or so.

I do scroll through mule classifieds every now and again. I told OH he needs a nice mule, his comment "seems like it would be hard to find a saddle to fit a mule" so he didn't say no 🤷‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

My mule has actually been easier to fit a saddle to than my warmblood- I have 3 different saddles that fit her and one horrid treeless thing for him! 
She is a lovely little thing, but she is definitely much more tricky than the horse baby. She doesn’t do anything naughty, but it's a much more complicated mind game


----------



## ahml100 (16 May 2021)

So with Jamie now safely at boarding school, with a strong talking too as I left that Mummy is not paying all this money for you to fool around and no matter how cool the other kids are, you are expected to spend your time learning not mucking about 😅

I thought it would be interesting to take a picture before he left to hopefully take another, probably September time to document the change in shape!

Then I thought it would be interesting to see the difference from yearling to four! Big difference is we have finally grown into his ears! Back end is big and now just need to get stronger in front.


----------



## j1ffy (16 May 2021)

Very exciting ahml100! He’s very handsome.

I’ve been off games this past 10 days, so instead of riding Chilli we’ve done some in-hand hacks and a first go at loose jumping. During the latter, he stepped over a huge 9-inch cross pole, but did so without hesitation or worry so I took that as a win 😂

In-hand hacking is very easy with him, my dogs are harder work. He went first past a man strimming hedges, we saw our first tractor and trailer, and at one point I decided lead-horse Pocholo could do the hard work so tied the lead rope to his tail. Don’t tell the BHS. It lasted all of two seconds as P’s tail is well-conditioned!

Chilli also had his hooves checked by our hoofcare guru. He’s only on grass so I was expecting a lecture, but other than being a bit low in mg he’s looking ok - balance is fine and not too footy. He has a weaker hind leg that will need work and the hoof building up, but that should be ok.

He’s got a good bum on him now, I’m looking forward to a similar photo in a few months once he’s stronger and has a bit more muscle on him:



And just because he’s cute:


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 May 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Very exciting ahml100! He’s very handsome.

I’ve been off games this past 10 days, so instead of riding Chilli we’ve done some in-hand hacks and a first go at loose jumping. During the latter, he stepped over a huge 9-inch cross pole, but did so without hesitation or worry so I took that as a win 😂

In-hand hacking is very easy with him, my dogs are harder work. He went first past a man strimming hedges, we saw our first tractor and trailer, and at one point I decided lead-horse Pocholo could do the hard work so tied the lead rope to his tail. Don’t tell the BHS. It lasted all of two seconds as P’s tail is well-conditioned!

Chilli also had his hooves checked by our hoofcare guru. He’s only on grass so I was expecting a lecture, but other than being a bit low in mg he’s looking ok - balance is fine and not too footy. He has a weaker hind leg that will need work and the hoof building up, but that should be ok.

He’s got a good bum on him now, I’m looking forward to a similar photo in a few months once he’s stronger and has a bit more muscle on him:

View attachment 71970

And just because he’s cute:

View attachment 71971

Click to expand...

I do like him! He looks like he might be quite a chunky PRE 😍


----------



## TheMule (16 May 2021)

ahml100 said:



			So with Jamie now safely at boarding school, with a strong talking too as I left that Mummy is not paying all this money for you to fool around and no matter how cool the other kids are, you are expected to spend your time learning not mucking about 😅

I thought it would be interesting to take a picture before he left to hopefully take another, probably September time to document the change in shape!

Then I thought it would be interesting to see the difference from yearling to four! Big difference is we have finally grown into his ears! Back end is big and now just need to get stronger in front.
		
Click to expand...

Such a smart boy!


----------



## TheMule (16 May 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Very exciting ahml100! He’s very handsome.

I’ve been off games this past 10 days, so instead of riding Chilli we’ve done some in-hand hacks and a first go at loose jumping. During the latter, he stepped over a huge 9-inch cross pole, but did so without hesitation or worry so I took that as a win 😂

In-hand hacking is very easy with him, my dogs are harder work. He went first past a man strimming hedges, we saw our first tractor and trailer, and at one point I decided lead-horse Pocholo could do the hard work so tied the lead rope to his tail. Don’t tell the BHS. It lasted all of two seconds as P’s tail is well-conditioned!

Chilli also had his hooves checked by our hoofcare guru. He’s only on grass so I was expecting a lecture, but other than being a bit low in mg he’s looking ok - balance is fine and not too footy. He has a weaker hind leg that will need work and the hoof building up, but that should be ok.

He’s got a good bum on him now, I’m looking forward to a similar photo in a few months once he’s stronger and has a bit more muscle on him:

View attachment 71970

And just because he’s cute:

View attachment 71971

Click to expand...

He's a little power pack. Super that his temperament is so good too


----------



## j1ffy (16 May 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I do like him! He looks like he might be quite a chunky PRE 😍
		
Click to expand...




TheMule said:



			He's a little power pack. Super that his temperament is so good too
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I’m utterly besotted with him, probably a bit too much as I’m taking it very very slowly!! He did a lot last year though so has good foundations established.


----------



## ahml100 (16 May 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Very exciting ahml100! He’s very handsome.

I’ve been off games this past 10 days, so instead of riding Chilli we’ve done some in-hand hacks and a first go at loose jumping. During the latter, he stepped over a huge 9-inch cross pole, but did so without hesitation or worry so I took that as a win 😂

In-hand hacking is very easy with him, my dogs are harder work. He went first past a man strimming hedges, we saw our first tractor and trailer, and at one point I decided lead-horse Pocholo could do the hard work so tied the lead rope to his tail. Don’t tell the BHS. It lasted all of two seconds as P’s tail is well-conditioned!

Chilli also had his hooves checked by our hoofcare guru. He’s only on grass so I was expecting a lecture, but other than being a bit low in mg he’s looking ok - balance is fine and not too footy. He has a weaker hind leg that will need work and the hoof building up, but that should be ok.

He’s got a good bum on him now, I’m looking forward to a similar photo in a few months once he’s stronger and has a bit more muscle on him:

View attachment 71970

And just because he’s cute:

View attachment 71971

Click to expand...

I love the look of your boy! I was very fortunate to be a working pupil in Asturias back in 2015. Yard full of PREs and I developed such a soft spot for them. Looking forward to seeing yours grow!


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 May 2021)

This is all my 3 year old PRE is mainly doing 🤣






However leg is now healed! She is back out in the field during the day, and I'm now starting up with some training.


----------



## TheMule (16 May 2021)

Nova went to a dressage lesson yesterday, he went there once at 3 as well so not a new venue, but I am still so proud of his behavior, focus and effort. He really hasn’t done much in the school at all and very little full stop for the past 5 weeks but he was such a sweetie and we achieved more than I though we would. I love riding him.
It didn’t all look like this by any means, but it's nice to see moments of what will hopefully develop more consistently


----------



## ahml100 (17 May 2021)

TheMule said:



			Nova went to a dressage lesson yesterday, he went there once at 3 as well so not a new venue, but I am still so proud of his behavior, focus and effort. He really hasn’t done much in the school at all and very little full stop for the past 5 weeks but he was such a sweetie and we achieved more than I though we would. I love riding him.
It didn’t all look like this by any means, but it's nice to see moments of what will hopefully develop more consistently 

View attachment 72021

View attachment 72022

Click to expand...

He looks Super TM. What are the baby aims/plans/aspirations for him this summer?


----------



## TheMule (17 May 2021)

ahml100 said:



			He looks Super TM. What are the baby aims/plans/aspirations for him this summer?
		
Click to expand...

I think probably just some low key outings with friends to see a bit of the world- a walk and trot dressage test, some arena hire, a few RC lessons. He needs to jump under saddle at some point and then have a little xc school, but no rush


----------



## Asha (17 May 2021)

TheMule said:



			Nova went to a dressage lesson yesterday, he went there once at 3 as well so not a new venue, but I am still so proud of his behavior, focus and effort. He really hasn’t done much in the school at all and very little full stop for the past 5 weeks but he was such a sweetie and we achieved more than I though we would. I love riding him.
It didn’t all look like this by any means, but it's nice to see moments of what will hopefully develop more consistently

View attachment 72021

View attachment 72022

Click to expand...


Hes looking fab TM, hes really filled out. How big is he now ?


----------



## TheMule (17 May 2021)

Asha said:



			Hes looking fab TM, hes really filled out. How big is he now ?
		
Click to expand...

He's still pretty mini, probably about 15.1, but he is solid so doesn’t ride small


----------



## rara007 (17 May 2021)

Wow he looks much bigger!


----------



## j1ffy (17 May 2021)

rara007 said:



			Wow he looks much bigger!
		
Click to expand...

He really does! He's a lovely sort, what's his breeding?

Shortstuff99 - your PRE is beautiful. My PREs all seem to enjoy breakfast in bed too, maybe it's a breed thing (along with extra-long siestas, I've never known horses to lie down for so long!).


----------



## Asha (17 May 2021)

TheMule said:



			He's still pretty mini, probably about 15.1, but he is solid so doesn’t ride small
		
Click to expand...

he does look much bigger ! 
Mind you, weve had a couple of people say Frank looked big. We laughed as weve always seen him as a 15.3/16hds size. So we got the stick on him the other day and hes now around 16.1 ish


----------



## TheMule (17 May 2021)

j1ffy said:



			He really does! He's a lovely sort, what's his breeding?

.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks- he is by Escape Z (Emerald x Heartbreaker so proper warmblood SJ lines). I took a chance on using him as a 4yr old as just loved his type and he's now competing 1.55m with Harrie Smolders
His dam was Fleetwater Opposition x New Forest x TB so he's a proper mishmash of all sorts, but he really is what I hoped I'd get. Which rarely happens with breeding your own 😂


----------



## j1ffy (17 May 2021)

TheMule said:



			Thanks- he is by Escape Z (Emerald x Heartbreaker so proper warmblood SJ lines). I took a chance on using him as a 4yr old as just loved his type and he's now competing 1.55m with Harrie Smolders
His dam was Fleetwater Opposition x New Forest x TB so he's a proper mishmash of all sorts, but he really is what I hoped I'd get. Which rarely happens with breeding your own 😂
		
Click to expand...

I've only tried breeding my own once, and it was such a disaster that I vowed never again!! Well done with him - he's absolutely lovely.


----------



## TheMule (17 May 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I've only tried breeding my own once, and it was such a disaster that I vowed never again!! Well done with him - he's absolutely lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Well my first attempt died at 18months after costing me a small fortune at vet school. So anything was going to be a bonus with this one really!


----------



## j1ffy (17 May 2021)

TheMule said:



			Well my first attempt died at 18months after costing me a small fortune at vet school. So anything was going to be a bonus with this one really!
		
Click to expand...

I can't possibly 'like' that one. Sorry that you had such a tragic start to breeding x


----------



## shortstuff99 (17 May 2021)

j1ffy said:



			He really does! He's a lovely sort, what's his breeding?

Shortstuff99 - your PRE is beautiful. My PREs all seem to enjoy breakfast in bed too, maybe it's a breed thing (along with extra-long siestas, I've never known horses to lie down for so long!).
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I think so too 🤣. 

They do all enjoy sleeping but so I do I so think we are well matched haha!

ANCCE have announced that they are doing a virtual morphology competition again so I think I am going to give that a go and see what sort of comments we get!


----------



## shortstuff99 (17 May 2021)

TheMule said:



			Well my first attempt died at 18months after costing me a small fortune at vet school. So anything was going to be a bonus with this one really!
		
Click to expand...

That's really sad, I'm so sorry. 

Makes him extra special then that he is doing so well.


----------



## ahml100 (18 May 2021)

Our first school report! Let’s hope it stays like this!


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			This is all my 3 year old PRE is mainly doing 🤣






However leg is now healed! She is back out in the field during the day, and I'm now starting up with some training.
		
Click to expand...


Stunning colour SS, is there something pearl is the mix?
.


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2021)

My 3 year old is still far too bum high to think of getting on him, but he's integrated really well into the group. He's nearest the camera,  they've been dozing like this for a while.  Also growing like an absolute weed and putting all his energy into that and not his coat change.  I hope to get a picture of him without the odd looking driving clip some time soon.


----------



## ester (18 May 2021)

pearl doesn't show in single copy, unless with cream


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			Stunning colour SS, is there something pearl is the mix?
.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I have been wondering if she has something different in there as I have always owned bay horses and her colour is very different to my others.


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			My 3 year old is still far too bum high to think of getting on him, but he's integrated really well into the group. He's nearest the camera,  they've been dozing like this for a while.  Also growing like an absolute weed and putting all his energy into that and not his coat change.  I hope to get a picture of him without the odd looking driving clip some time soon. 

View attachment 72135

Click to expand...

They all look really happy together! Glad he is coming along well.


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 May 2021)

ester said:



			pearl doesn't show in single copy, unless with cream 

Click to expand...

She also has highlights in her tail (not wee stains 🤣). Do you think she could have some sort of dilution in there?


----------



## MarvelVillis (19 May 2021)

An exciting day on Monday... I went to visit my boy at my trainer's yard to go out for a little hack. I rode one of hers whilst she rode mine out, I think she said it was his first ride out without being led. On the way back we decided to swap so I got my first little go... it felt very surreal! He was so good but it probably helped that he was so tired from his first big boy excursion. As we turned down the lane to go back to the yard, we ran into the local farmer who was herding a couple of bulls running frantically down the road. Not what I envisaged we would bump into on my first ride, but he stood there calmly whilst they disappeared round the corner. All good experience for him I guess! 

The cheesy grin says it all.


----------



## daffy44 (19 May 2021)

15.1 TM?!  I would have thought about a hand bigger than that!  He looks fantastic, really strong for his age.

Mine is 4 today, and for his birthday I got him a vet with a needle, I know, I'm so kind!  He had a lovely chilled hack in the sunshine grabbing cow parsley, then he had his booster, which he did actually like, he is such a labrador he was delighted to meet the vet and be made a fuss of, I dont think he even noticed the needle.


----------



## TheMule (19 May 2021)

MarvelVillis said:



			An exciting day on Monday... I went to visit my boy at my trainer's yard to go out for a little hack. I rode one of hers whilst she rode mine out, I think she said it was his first ride out without being led. On the way back we decided to swap so I got my first little go... it felt very surreal! He was so good but it probably helped that he was so tired from his first big boy excursion. As we turned down the lane to go back to the yard, we ran into the local farmer who was herding a couple of bulls running frantically down the road. Not what I envisaged we would bump into on my first ride, but he stood there calmly whilst they disappeared round the corner. All good experience for him I guess!

The cheesy grin says it all.

View attachment 72176

Click to expand...

Congratulations! It's just the best feeling, isn’t it? Looks like he's taking it all in his stride


----------



## ahml100 (19 May 2021)

MarvelVillis said:



			An exciting day on Monday... I went to visit my boy at my trainer's yard to go out for a little hack. I rode one of hers whilst she rode mine out, I think she said it was his first ride out without being led. On the way back we decided to swap so I got my first little go... it felt very surreal! He was so good but it probably helped that he was so tired from his first big boy excursion. As we turned down the lane to go back to the yard, we ran into the local farmer who was herding a couple of bulls running frantically down the road. Not what I envisaged we would bump into on my first ride, but he stood there calmly whilst they disappeared round the corner. All good experience for him I guess! 

The cheesy grin says it all. 

View attachment 72176

Click to expand...

It is such a wonderful feeling! Your boys looks very sweet and kind


----------



## lannerch (25 May 2021)

Layla has been doing some baby jumping again, first time after her break she’s so bold , I’m so pleased


----------



## TheMule (26 May 2021)

lannerch said:



			Layla has been doing some baby jumping again, first time after her break she’s so bold , I’m so pleased 





Click to expand...

Super, well done. She looks to have a really nice attitude towards it ⭐️


----------



## j1ffy (26 May 2021)

lannerch said:



			Layla has been doing some baby jumping again, first time after her break she’s so bold , I’m so pleased 





Click to expand...

Very nice!


----------



## ahml100 (26 May 2021)

lannerch said:



			Layla has been doing some baby jumping again, first time after her break she’s so bold , I’m so pleased 





Click to expand...

She looks lovely!totally agree with TM I also thought her attitude looked very genuine.


----------



## daffy44 (26 May 2021)

Brilliant Lannerch!  She looks to have a great attitude, bold and sensible, and scopey too, lovely mare.


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2021)

Mine's just busy growing at the moment.  I'm hoping he levels up enough to sit on when the weather finally breaks and we get some summer, but the plan is that he's going to be mostly a companion until he's 4 next year.


----------



## lannerch (26 May 2021)

He’s lovely ybm will be well worth the wait. Sounds like you have a good plan


----------



## lannerch (26 May 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Brilliant Lannerch!  She looks to have a great attitude, bold and sensible, and scopey too, lovely mare.
		
Click to expand...

That lovely mare was not so lovely today I foolishly turned her around out on a hack last Sunday because she napping because she was terrified of crossing  a canal bridge. She did the canal bridge the next day with company no problem .
But today I rode her on a hack alone and she now thinks if she plants and refuses to go forward we will turn round and go home. Got her going but it was a battle, most of the way round. I was at my wits end,  Young horses are great levellers and her halo has definitely slipped !


----------



## Northern (27 May 2021)

It’s getting colder here and Bella is lovely and fuzzy with her shiny winter coat and the lovely layer of mud she regularly gets over it 😂

We’ve not done an awful lot lately, just taking it easy. I had a body worker out to see her the other week and since then she’s been much more willing to move forward for me. Follow up visit is tomorrow, hopefully she’ll enjoy that 🙂

Had our first saddle fit this morning. She behaved super well apart from trying to chew everything 😬 happily the saddle setup I’ve backed her in will do nicely for now, good to have confirmation of that from a pro. Did ride her in a lovely dressage saddle, she went super and I loved it. Now to ponder over whether I should invest in one, it’s fully adjustable so should last her a few years. I’ll sleep over it a few nights, of course she has expensive taste 🙄




I’ve also recently been playing with a friends new youngster. Different kettle of fish, red hot and smart Anglo Arab. So far we’ve established that barging through me and rearing is unacceptable. We’ve come to an understanding about picking out feet as well. She’s done one session of long reining and has had a bridle on with me. Picks things up very quickly but likes to veto things quickly too 🤣 such a fun little pony. She’s just 2 at the moment, and spends most of her time eating grass.



Glad to see everyone elses youngsters looking so well!


----------



## daffy44 (28 May 2021)

Another arena hire today for my 4yr old, and I'm very pleased, couldnt be easier to load, travel, tack up etc, he is very surprised when he gets to a new place, but still behaves well, which is very nice.  No walking in hand first this time, just got on and he was fine, his stamina is improving at home, but today, away from home he did hit that wall and go from feeling jolly to feeling knackered at warp speed!  I'm assuming its combination of traveling taking some energy, and an adrenaline crash, but its part of the job with youngsters, it just means I need to remember to canter earlier in the session so we have some energy to play with.  No pictures I'm afraid as I was by myself, but I did take a picture of him at home the other day, and I'm pleased with how he is developing, he is a horse that will take some time, but I feel its all going in the right direction.


----------



## Asha (28 May 2021)

lannerch said:



			Layla has been doing some baby jumping again, first time after her break she’s so bold , I’m so pleased 





Click to expand...

shes cracking, lovely pop on her.

Well done daffy44, it makes life so much easier when you have one thats easy to take out and about. He looks and sounds lovely.

Frank is off to his first comp tomorrow . Just an intro A and a course of small jumps.  Hes taken things in his stride so far, so hoping this is just another add on for him.


----------



## Asha (29 May 2021)

Very proud of Frank today , so much for him to look at . Travelled well , warmed up lovely and did a nice first test . He found the flowers very scary but once he realised they weren’t going to eat him he got on with the job. He got 162 points which had him in second place.

The jumping was not quite as successful on paper as he was eliminated, but that’s only because he had a couple of stops . There was an awful lot for him to look at .  But he flew over them all and grew in confidence as he went round . So he finished the day very pleased with himself .


----------



## lannerch (29 May 2021)

Looking really good asha really chilled, sounds like the sj went well to, baby stops are never a problem as long as he goes the second time , and sounds like you finished well 👍


----------



## lannerch (29 May 2021)

lannerch said:



			That lovely mare was not so lovely today I foolishly turned her around out on a hack last Sunday because she napping because she was terrified of crossing  a canal bridge. She did the canal bridge the next day with company no problem .
But today I rode her on a hack alone and she now thinks if she plants and refuses to go forward we will turn round and go home. Got her going but it was a battle, most of the way round. I was at my wits end,  Young horses are great levellers and her halo has definitely slipped !
		
Click to expand...

Well the battle seems to have been won happy to report the halo is back and she’s back to being a gem  🤞


----------



## TheMule (29 May 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Another arena hire today for my 4yr old, and I'm very pleased, couldnt be easier to load, travel, tack up etc, he is very surprised when he gets to a new place, but still behaves well, which is very nice.  No walking in hand first this time, just got on and he was fine, his stamina is improving at home, but today, away from home he did hit that wall and go from feeling jolly to feeling knackered at warp speed!  I'm assuming its combination of traveling taking some energy, and an adrenaline crash, but its part of the job with youngsters, it just means I need to remember to canter earlier in the session so we have some energy to play with.  No pictures I'm afraid as I was by myself, but I did take a picture of him at home the other day, and I'm pleased with how he is developing, he is a horse that will take some time, but I feel its all going in the right direction.
		
Click to expand...

He's a really nice stamp of a horse- he'll look super when he's done filling out his frame completely too


----------



## daffy44 (29 May 2021)

TheMule said:



			He's a really nice stamp of a horse- he'll look super when he's done filling out his frame completely too
		
Click to expand...

Thank you TM, thats what I am hoping for, hes just a big, empty frame at the moment, but I'm very pleased with how he is starting to develop, thats what I mean when I say he'll take time, I dont think he'll look great until hes 7 or 8.

Lannerch, well done for the win!  Boundary testing is an essential part of riding youngsters, just keep winning, it sounds like you are doing a great job.

Asha, Frank is a star! I always think the first few outings are all about building confidence and giving positive experiences, and it sounds like you did exactly that, I'm sure Frank will come on a lot from today.


----------



## Palindrome (30 May 2021)

Looking all grown up, this is the "got treats?" face.
I was hoping to get back on board today for a little hack but my hacking buddy bailed on me, should I go on my own? I might give it a try.


----------



## Asha (30 May 2021)

Thanks Lannerch & daffy44. Agree wholeheartedly, the stops where just baby moments at the beginning of the course . Fortunately Kelsall let him carry on and he sailed over the rest of the course . So a week of chilling out for him now .

lovely photo palindrome . Hope you have a nice hack


----------



## lannerch (30 May 2021)

Asha said:



			Thanks Lannerch & daffy44. Agree wholeheartedly, the stops where just baby moments at the beginning of the course . Fortunately Kelsall let him carry on and he sailed over the rest of the course . So a week of chilling out for him now .

lovely photo palindrome . Hope you have a nice hack
		
Click to expand...

Your local to me then asha, I’m not ready for Kelsall yet but it will be a regular visit when I am.


----------



## lannerch (30 May 2021)

Palindrome said:



View attachment 72713


Looking all grown up, this is the "got treats?" face.
I was hoping to get back on board today for a little hack but my hacking buddy bailed on me, should I go on my own? I might give it a try.
		
Click to expand...

Did you  give it a go, i always hack my young ones out ASAP by themselves so they grow up thinking it’s normal and that way I am not tied to rely on other people.


----------



## windand rain (30 May 2021)

Off games as bum high again so just chillin for a while.


----------



## Palindrome (30 May 2021)

lannerch said:



			Did you  give it a go, i always hack my young ones out ASAP by themselves so they grow up thinking it’s normal and that way I am not tied to rely on other people.
		
Click to expand...

No, I chickened out, she seemed a bit scared of the saddle (she stood still to be tacked up but had a loose poo) so I decided to go for a walk in hand instead. She has been ridden 3-4 times and then had a break so it is still very new for her. Next time


----------



## lannerch (30 May 2021)

Palindrome said:



			No, I chickened out, she seemed a bit scared of the saddle (she stood still to be tacked up but had a loose poo) so I decided to go for a walk in hand instead. She has been ridden 3-4 times and then had a break so it is still very new for her. Next time 

Click to expand...

Tomorrow is another day 👍


----------



## ahml100 (1 June 2021)

Had a lovely time on bank holiday Monday watching my trainer rider Jamie. It is the first time I have seen him ridden in the school. Goes without saying very green, but travelling nicely and slowly getting the idea.

Had a quick lunge first, my trainer doesn’t always do this but sometimes his trot can be quite tight so she finds giving him a quick lunge just helps relaxes. 






Surprisingly, for his size he does find the canter very easy on the lunge. He hasn’t yet been cantered under saddle as my trainer still thinks he needs a little more time to become more established before moving up.

Once on board, the focus was on walk and trot. He was walked over poles on the ground. They were too short for him, but as it was walk we didn’t bother changing. But instead used it as an opportunity for him to work out the brain to hooves network!


----------



## Asha (1 June 2021)

lannerch said:



			Your local to me then asha, I’m not ready for Kelsall yet but it will be a regular visit when I am.
		
Click to expand...

Im just on the outskirts of Nantwich whereabouts are you ?

Its a very impressive site now with all the new facilities, im hoping they do a few clinics as would quite like to go on Pip. 

If i'm honest , if i had seen the new facilities before  I wouldnt have taken Frank for his first outing. I should have hired the outdoor before we went.


----------



## lannerch (1 June 2021)

Asha said:



			Im just on the outskirts of Nantwich whereabouts are you ?

Its a very impressive site now with all the new facilities, im hoping they do a few clinics as would quite like to go on Pip.

If i'm honest , if i had seen the new facilities before  I wouldnt have taken Frank for his first outing. I should have hired the outdoor before we went.
		
Click to expand...

Layla is at marbury , I live just outside Whitchurch so very local .


----------



## RachelFerd (2 June 2021)

Isaac, my 4yo, is making progress. His primary talent at the moment is hacking - he loves hacking both in company and alone and has graduated to having little canters where the ground is appropriate.

I've been struggling with contact/bitting slightly - he had the dentist last week who confirmed that there's nothing serious going on - so back to the cycle of trying to find a bit he's happy-ish with. 

We haven't done much in the way of jumping, other than regularly popping a jump on the lunge, but we did have a quick play around some mini showjumps that we put out on the field last week because the ground was so good. His second time being ridden in the big field and he did think it was quite fun (bouncy!!) but he settled and was well behaved popping around some tiny stuff. He could definitely get a bit hot-headed, so just trying to keep it all very slow, boring and calm - although the bit was another one to go in the discard pile!!


----------



## TheMule (2 June 2021)

He


RachelFerd said:



			Isaac, my 4yo, is making progress. His primary talent at the moment is hacking - he loves hacking both in company and alone and has graduated to having little canters where the ground is appropriate.

I've been struggling with contact/bitting slightly - he had the dentist last week who confirmed that there's nothing serious going on - so back to the cycle of trying to find a bit he's happy-ish with.

We haven't done much in the way of jumping, other than regularly popping a jump on the lunge, but we did have a quick play around some mini showjumps that we put out on the field last week because the ground was so good. His second time being ridden in the big field and he did think it was quite fun (bouncy!!) but he settled and was well behaved popping around some tiny stuff. He could definitely get a bit hot-headed, so just trying to keep it all very slow, boring and calm - although the bit was another one to go in the discard pile!!







Click to expand...

He's jumping really well now- super behind!


----------



## j1ffy (2 June 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Isaac, my 4yo, is making progress. His primary talent at the moment is hacking - he loves hacking both in company and alone and has graduated to having little canters where the ground is appropriate.

I've been struggling with contact/bitting slightly - he had the dentist last week who confirmed that there's nothing serious going on - so back to the cycle of trying to find a bit he's happy-ish with.

We haven't done much in the way of jumping, other than regularly popping a jump on the lunge, but we did have a quick play around some mini showjumps that we put out on the field last week because the ground was so good. His second time being ridden in the big field and he did think it was quite fun (bouncy!!) but he settled and was well behaved popping around some tiny stuff. He could definitely get a bit hot-headed, so just trying to keep it all very slow, boring and calm - although the bit was another one to go in the discard pile!!







Click to expand...

He looks like he's loving that!


----------



## lannerch (2 June 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Isaac, my 4yo, is making progress. His primary talent at the moment is hacking - he loves hacking both in company and alone and has graduated to having little canters where the ground is appropriate.

I've been struggling with contact/bitting slightly - he had the dentist last week who confirmed that there's nothing serious going on - so back to the cycle of trying to find a bit he's happy-ish with.

We haven't done much in the way of jumping, other than regularly popping a jump on the lunge, but we did have a quick play around some mini showjumps that we put out on the field last week because the ground was so good. His second time being ridden in the big field and he did think it was quite fun (bouncy!!) but he settled and was well behaved popping around some tiny stuff. He could definitely get a bit hot-headed, so just trying to keep it all very slow, boring and calm - although the bit was another one to go in the discard pile!!







Click to expand...

He looks a very useful type and is very handsome, has a lovely attitude too.


----------



## alsxx (3 June 2021)

Lovely reading everyone's updates! Some lovely horses on this thread.

My threenager is in my bad books at the moment. We've been doing lots of in hand work and loading practice in preparation for some in hand shows before backing in the autumn. His first solo journey in the box yesterday involved him being an utter idiot and rearing and getting his feet up on the tack locker (I've got a 3.5t rear facing, completely blocked off rear but with shelf above lockers) and generally throwing himself about, interspersed with standing like a saint 🤦‍♀️ he's been back on this morning and loads calmly without any hesitation and was happy to stand until he felt it was time to start pawing and shoving himself around again. I think it's more teenage strop rather than fear as he will walk on and off and doesn't seem at all bothered otherwise. 

Not sure where to go next with him, travel him with company or try and spend loads of time leaving him in there. He already eats his dinner in the box, but once finished is like, come on, get me off woman! So I will probably bin off the planned shows for June until I'm happier he will travel safely. 

Here is the thug in question... butter wouldn't melt 🤔


----------



## milliepops (5 June 2021)

What a monkey, alsxx!  

we should be starting loading practice this weekend, i think 3yo might have missed the boat for in hand shows really as there's not a lot on round here at all this year,  but the yearling might get out somewhere. I'm mainly having an internal flap about bitting as some places seem to insist on it and others don't. Being a showing nobody I'd rather do non-show trips than bit a yearling 

anyway.... how do you know if your young horse is going to be as easy as they appear or will throw spanners everywhere? Young TB is an exceedingly laid back fellow. If he doesn't have another weird growth spurt he will be up for light backing in the autumn and I'm dying to find out whether he will be really easy or suddenly wake up and be a pickle


----------



## TheMule (6 June 2021)

alsxx said:



			Lovely reading everyone's updates! Some lovely horses on this thread.

My threenager is in my bad books at the moment. We've been doing lots of in hand work and loading practice in preparation for some in hand shows before backing in the autumn. His first solo journey in the box yesterday involved him being an utter idiot and rearing and getting his feet up on the tack locker (I've got a 3.5t rear facing, completely blocked off rear but with shelf above lockers) and generally throwing himself about, interspersed with standing like a saint 🤦‍♀️ he's been back on this morning and loads calmly without any hesitation and was happy to stand until he felt it was time to start pawing and shoving himself around again. I think it's more teenage strop rather than fear as he will walk on and off and doesn't seem at all bothered otherwise.

Not sure where to go next with him, travel him with company or try and spend loads of time leaving him in there. He already eats his dinner in the box, but once finished is like, come on, get me off woman! So I will probably bin off the planned shows for June until I'm happier he will travel safely.

Here is the thug in question... butter wouldn't melt 🤔
		
Click to expand...

He is rather gorgeous though!


----------



## TheMule (6 June 2021)

milliepops said:



			What a monkey, alsxx! 

we should be starting loading practice this weekend, i think 3yo might have missed the boat for in hand shows really as there's not a lot on round here at all this year,  but the yearling might get out somewhere. I'm mainly having an internal flap about bitting as some places seem to insist on it and others don't. Being a showing nobody I'd rather do non-show trips than bit a yearling 

anyway.... how do you know if your young horse is going to be as easy as they appear or will throw spanners everywhere? Young TB is an exceedingly laid back fellow. If he doesn't have another weird growth spurt he will be up for light backing in the autumn and I'm dying to find out whether he will be really easy or suddenly wake up and be a pickle 

Click to expand...

Mine has been pretty easy all along and was a doodle to back. I do think he's probably go through a monster stage at 5 as his mother did!


----------



## TheMule (6 June 2021)

Big milestone today- I wasn’t really planning it but I had help on the ground and it rained over night so the ground was perfect. So Nova had his first ride in the field, first time seeing dressage boards and a course of jumps and his first jump under saddle!
He came out quite jolly and I did wonder if I might get catapulted before we started but 10 mins of walk round the 'course' of poles relaxed him and then we did the same in trot and he was so cool about it all that we turned a couple into tiny fences and he was just super. He also popped the pipe and the tyres no issues. Just adore him!
Apologies for poor quality pic, but my helper was more focused on helping m if needed!



And a video to show the process I went through to build up to his first little jumps if anyone's interested


----------



## ycbm (6 June 2021)

I lay over Joe yesterday,  wriggled and patted his offside and he couldn't care less.  Going to try a quick sit soon    It's nice that he is broken to drive and all the basic work had already been done, not that I think any of it would have been difficult with him.  
.


----------



## milliepops (6 June 2021)

TheMule said:



			Mine has been pretty easy all along and was a doodle to back. I do think he's probably go through a monster stage at 5 as his mother did!
		
Click to expand...

Here's hoping then (for me) and not for you 😂
He was fairly hard of thinking about the lorry today but we always knew the filly was the brains of the operation 😄


----------



## rara007 (6 June 2021)

We’re still putting the miles in seeing the world. Mainly due to lack of help now, I’m 99% certain she’s good to drive away no issues.


----------



## lannerch (6 June 2021)

TheMule said:



			Big milestone today- I wasn’t really planning it but I had help on the ground and it rained over night so the ground was perfect. So Nova had his first ride in the field, first time seeing dressage boards and a course of jumps and his first jump under saddle!
He came out quite jolly and I did wonder if I might get catapulted before we started but 10 mins of walk round the 'course' of poles relaxed him and then we did the same in trot and he was so cool about it all that we turned a couple into tiny fences and he was just super. He also popped the pipe and the tyres no issues. Just adore him!
Apologies for poor quality pic, but my helper was more focused on helping m if needed!
View attachment 73156


And a video to show the process I went through to build up to his first little jumps if anyone's interested






Click to expand...

She looks so calm a lovely attitude and so brave you must be thrilled


----------



## shortstuff99 (6 June 2021)

I tried my late, great mare's saddle on the Baby Spanish today (she's never had one on before). Very pleased that she didn't even notice, and even better doesn't look a terrible fit so going to have my saddler check it out .

ETA this was me shaking treats at her for ages to try and get a nice face 🤣


----------



## alsxx (6 June 2021)

milliepops said:



			What a monkey, alsxx! 

we should be starting loading practice this weekend, i think 3yo might have missed the boat for in hand shows really as there's not a lot on round here at all this year,  but the yearling might get out somewhere. I'm mainly having an internal flap about bitting as some places seem to insist on it and others don't. Being a showing nobody I'd rather do non-show trips than bit a yearling 

anyway.... how do you know if your young horse is going to be as easy as they appear or will throw spanners everywhere?
		
Click to expand...

We don't have many here either, a couple in June and that was it. Oh well, I'm sure they will get some life experience elsewhere!? 

And to answer your question, I have no idea..  mine has been really good up until travel-gate and that was certainly not expected! 🤣🤔


----------



## windand rain (6 June 2021)

Think her filly slip is finally outgrown. Bitted in hand bridle next. This is a good 20 years old the in hand bridles are older they are still like new


----------



## GG13 (6 June 2021)

My 4yo has been making good steady progress over the last couple of weeks. We had our first big hack round the village over the bank holiday. Typically I think we met everything you could think of! Fortunately she was good as gold and more interested in checking out the road markings than anything else. 
We also had our first jump under saddle this week. Must have been feeling brave as I have booked onto our RC clinic in July


----------



## ahml100 (8 June 2021)

Had a lovely weekend catching up with my boy. He is still keeping his halo nicely polished and firmly above his ears....long may it last 😅.

On Saturday, I was there to witness his first canter under saddle. My trainer was over the moon with it. Goes without saying, it was raw and not much in the way of steering but he just popped quietly into canter with no dramatics. You could tell that even with it being raw, there is a lovely jumping canter ready to be developed. 

The most exciting part for me though was riding him for the first time this year! Just a little walk and trot round the village but I could not stop grinning.

https://youtube.com/shorts/IWcA1u-b1TQ?feature=share

This weekend, the plan is to hack with my father and his old hunter (his horse lives in the same village where my trainer is based), and have a little go in the school.


----------



## j1ffy (8 June 2021)

Jamie is looking great!!

Chilli's also been polishing his halo. I took him up to our top field on Saturday to see what he's like in a big open space (all good!) and play in the grass arena set up there (a bit of a look at the boards from a distance, then absolutely fine). We had our first few strides of canter of his 4yo year too ☑️

Into our smaller, bumpy, sloping arena for a school last night and he coped well. Did a little bit of canter up the long sides and he's so cute - I've not ridden such a Spanish canter for a long time and it really made me giggle, he's all knees! Definitely need to do it in the open so he can take the energy forward rather than out now.


----------



## daffy44 (8 June 2021)

TM, I loved your video, so quietly ridden, and Nova looked really confident and happy, such a happy, positive experience, brilliant.

My 4yr old is still coming along nicely, hes been home from backing about two months now, and all good, today before hacking I decided to go in the school briefly to show him my daft despooking stuff as I havent done it since hes been backed.  Well, I had nothing to worry about, he was totally relaxed and still weirdly fond of the umbrella, he marched straight up to it, picked it up and started swinging it around, daft pony! We went hacking after that, although I have made a mental note to never hack in the rain, as I have a nasty feeling he'd just grab some poor unsuspecting persons umbrella just for fun.


----------



## chaps89 (8 June 2021)

milliepops said:



			What a monkey, alsxx!  

we should be starting loading practice this weekend, i think 3yo might have missed the boat for in hand shows really as there's not a lot on round here at all this year,  but the yearling might get out somewhere. I'm mainly having an internal flap about bitting as some places seem to insist on it and others don't. Being a showing nobody I'd rather do non-show trips than bit a yearling 

anyway.... how do you know if your young horse is going to be as easy as they appear or will throw spanners everywhere? Young TB is an exceedingly laid back fellow. If he doesn't have another weird growth spurt he will be up for light backing in the autumn and I'm dying to find out whether he will be really easy or suddenly wake up and be a pickle 

Click to expand...

Can I be selfish and say I hope he's a doddle and that you find him too boring so he can come and have a home with me instead please?  there's just something about him I really like!
Joking aside hope you manage to find somewhere to take them both for a nice low key outing


----------



## lannerch (9 June 2021)

I’m going to practice loading today as we are going in our first ever party Sunday , Mostyn farm ride with a reliable chum. This is here this evening life must be so hard 🤣


----------



## RachelFerd (10 June 2021)

The rideability jumping keeps on improving. Last night's session he really started to feel like the penny has dropped - calmer, straighter, more careful... And a bit he's much happier with:


----------



## lannerch (10 June 2021)

W


RachelFerd said:



			The rideability jumping keeps on improving. Last night's session he really started to feel like the penny has dropped - calmer, straighter, more careful... And a bit he's much happier with:







Click to expand...

🤩 wow looking really good very fluent and scopey bet your thrilled


----------



## ITPersonnage (10 June 2021)

Another one who looks pleased with himself, and rightly so


----------



## RachelFerd (10 June 2021)

lannerch said:



			W

🤩 wow looking really good very fluent and scopey bet your thrilled
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - SO happy after a few sessions a couple of months ago which had me feeling quite despondent - rushing and repeatedly crashing through a tiny upright. His brain is engaged now and he feels like he's starting to enjoy it!


----------



## Palindrome (10 June 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			The rideability jumping keeps on improving. Last night's session he really started to feel like the penny has dropped - calmer, straighter, more careful... And a bit he's much happier with:







Click to expand...

He looks fab, what bit did he settle for?


----------



## TheMule (10 June 2021)

daffy44 said:



			TM, I loved your video, so quietly ridden, and Nova looked really confident and happy, such a happy, positive experience, brilliant.

My 4yr old is still coming along nicely, hes been home from backing about two months now, and all good, today before hacking I decided to go in the school briefly to show him my daft despooking stuff as I havent done it since hes been backed.  Well, I had nothing to worry about, he was totally relaxed and still weirdly fond of the umbrella, he marched straight up to it, picked it up and started swinging it around, daft pony! We went hacking after that, although I have made a mental note to never hack in the rain, as I have a nasty feeling he'd just grab some poor unsuspecting persons umbrella just for fun.
		
Click to expand...

That is amazing- what a brave baby!


----------



## ahml100 (10 June 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			The rideability jumping keeps on improving. Last night's session he really started to feel like the penny has dropped - calmer, straighter, more careful... And a bit he's much happier with:







Click to expand...

Wow! you must be thrilled. I loved his expression, really looked like he was enjoying himself


----------



## RachelFerd (11 June 2021)

Palindrome said:



			did
		
Click to expand...

He seems to have an unexpected strong preference for single jointed bits... and he seems happier in a loose flash rather than a loose grackle  (which is not what I was expecting on an over-sensitive type) - so this video is in a single jointed fulmer, but I do have a Sprenger sensogan eggbutt on order for trial.


----------



## ahml100 (14 June 2021)

So another mile stone ✅ off!

Saturday and Sunday I hacked Jamie with My father for the first time, without my trainer accompanying us. Also, Sunday was the first time I mounted him unaided. Sounds so silly writing it down but for me, it was a very big deal! 

He was foot perfect, striding out confidently and even if there was something spooky, no antics just cocked an ear looked at it then strode on by.

What made it extra special however, is that my fathers horse is 27 this year, we have owned him for 20 of those years and he has always nannied us on our ponies and new horses.

So, it was lovely to have the old boy out again doing what he does best!

Also, after 20 years I am now looking down at my father which was rather peculiar!

Not a great photo and video but something!

https://youtube.com/shorts/6BV5UnVITrQ?feature=share


----------



## RachelFerd (14 June 2021)

Sorry - yet more Isaac spam! His first XC schooling experience went really well. Keeping it all as quiet and calm as I can at the moment. Lots of trot and pop over tiny obstacles. He loved the water and was bold up and down a step. Jumped off him and lunged over a ditch, then hopped back on and popped it both ways. Ended with far more confidence than he started with. Will probably try and do another XC trip next weekend to consolidate before he has a 2 day camp at Vale View... then a well earned easy few weeks when the older horse is back out eventing again.


----------



## TheMule (14 June 2021)

ahml100 said:



			So another mile stone ✅ off!

Saturday and Sunday I hacked Jamie with My father for the first time, without my trainer accompanying us. Also, Sunday was the first time I mounted him unaided. Sounds so silly writing it down but for me, it was a very big deal!

He was foot perfect, striding out confidently and even if there was something spooky, no antics just cocked an ear looked at it then strode on by.

What made it extra special however, is that my fathers horse is 27 this year, we have owned him for 20 of those years and he has always nannied us on our ponies and new horses.

So, it was lovely to have the old boy out again doing what he does best!

Also, after 20 years I am now looking down at my father which was rather peculiar!

Not a great photo and video but something!

https://youtube.com/shorts/6BV5UnVITrQ?feature=share

View attachment 73719

Click to expand...

Well done! It doesn’t sound silly at all, these things are a big deal and it sounds like he handled it great ⭐️


----------



## TheMule (14 June 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Sorry - yet more Isaac spam! His first XC schooling experience went really well. Keeping it all as quiet and calm as I can at the moment. Lots of trot and pop over tiny obstacles. He loved the water and was bold up and down a step. Jumped off him and lunged over a ditch, then hopped back on and popped it both ways. Ended with far more confidence than he started with. Will probably try and do another XC trip next weekend to consolidate before he has a 2 day camp at Vale View... then a well earned easy few weeks when the older horse is back out eventing again.







Click to expand...

You know I think you're doing a fab job with him and he looks really exciting for the future. What a good boy!


----------



## TheMule (14 June 2021)

Nova did his 2nd session of jumping on Saturday, kept the build up the same but went up a little higher and added in a couple of fillers. He was just super- a bit hesitant at the fillers first time but grew in confidence quickly.
He has a couple of little polework outings and we will probably jump once or twice more then leave it for a bit and just enjoy some hacking- it's all in there for when I need it in the future, he's a natural over a fence so he just needs to see more of life.


----------



## RachelFerd (14 June 2021)

TheMule said:



			Nova did his 2nd session of jumping on Saturday, kept the build up the same but went up a little higher and added in a couple of fillers. He was just super- a bit hesitant at the fillers first time but grew in confidence quickly.
He has a couple of little polework outings and we will probably jump once or twice more then leave it for a bit and just enjoy some hacking- it's all in there for when I need it in the future, he's a natural over a fence so he just needs to see more of life.
		
Click to expand...

He's so neat, tidy and correct!


----------



## ahml100 (14 June 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Sorry - yet more Isaac spam! His first XC schooling experience went really well. Keeping it all as quiet and calm as I can at the moment. Lots of trot and pop over tiny obstacles. He loved the water and was bold up and down a step. Jumped off him and lunged over a ditch, then hopped back on and popped it both ways. Ended with far more confidence than he started with. Will probably try and do another XC trip next weekend to consolidate before he has a 2 day camp at Vale View... then a well earned easy few weeks when the older horse is back out eventing again.







Click to expand...

Never apologise for Isaac spam! He looks super, you could tell how much he grew in confidence from the first jump to the last combination. If Jamie goes half as well as that at his xc session I will be very pleased!

@TheMule thank you! It is funny how little things you take for granted with older campaigners mean so much with the babies. Yours is looking as stunning as ever!


----------



## TheMule (14 June 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			He's so neat, tidy and correct!
		
Click to expand...

He has done quite a bit of loose jumping which I think does help and he has strong genetics for it. Can’t help but be pretty relieved though 😂


----------



## MarvelVillis (17 June 2021)

Thought I'd give a mini update on my gelding. He's been back from my trainer's yard for a few weeks now and we've been hacking out in company about 3 times a week. He's been foot perfect each time. He's getting really good at gates (we've got 2 to open just to get out of the yard!) and he's been showing up the older, naughtier horses we've been hacking out with. My trainer came to visit us yesterday and we went on our first hack without any company, and he was amazing! Long may it continue... How lovely is it to look between their ears after waiting for so long?


----------



## TheMule (17 June 2021)

MarvelVillis said:



			Thought I'd give a mini update on my gelding. He's been back from my trainer's yard for a few weeks now and we've been hacking out in company about 3 times a week. He's been foot perfect each time. He's getting really good at gates (we've got 2 to open just to get out of the yard!) and he's been showing up the older, naughtier horses we've been hacking out with. My trainer came to visit us yesterday and we went on our first hack without any company, and he was amazing! Long may it continue... How lovely is it to look between their ears after waiting for so long? 

View attachment 73963

Click to expand...

Well done- it really is the best view!


----------



## daffy44 (19 June 2021)

Well I've had two days that illustrate the joys of young horses!  On thursday, I was out hacking with my 4yr old, and I reflecting on how grown up he is feeling, I get on him from the grown up, fixed mounting block on the yard, we can go wherever we want on a loose rein etc, I was hacking alone round a 50 acre field and he stopped and cow kicked, so I leant over and saw a horse fly stuck to his tummy, so I leant a bit further over and ran my whip along his tummy to dislodge the fly, he stood like a rock while I did this, it worked, I sat back up properly and we continued on our happy way, such a good, grown up boy.

Then yesterday he put his back up when I tacked up, which he has never done, he also had a certain look in his eye...  I thought getting on on the yard was possibly daft, so I took him to the school with a lunge line, feeling faintly silly, but at the same time trusting my instinct and not wanting to be decked, and I'm so glad I did!  I let the lunge line out and he just exploded, turned himself inside out and did a very creditable rodeo impression, it only lasted a couple of minutes, and then I was able to get on easily and then he worked beautifully.  I can only assume it was the change in weather, or maybe he was just having a baby moment, because he is so good I sometimes forget he has only been home from being backed two and a half months, so not totally unreasonable to need a silly five minutes every now and then, and he was very honest about it from the start., 4yr olds!!


----------



## GG13 (20 June 2021)

Had such a good session with my 4yo yesterday, we didn’t even do anything particularly ground-breaking but it just left me smiling afterwards.

Started with a hack up the track, going through all the puddles on our way. Then we popped in the school to do a little polework and I also set up a ‘ditch’ with some tarp. I’ve practised in hand but this was her first time going over ridden. Was expecting at least a little look but she literally just stepped over as if she’s been doing it all her life. Can’t wait to take her xc schooling for real soon


----------



## TheMule (20 June 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Well I've had two days that illustrate the joys of young horses!  On thursday, I was out hacking with my 4yr old, and I reflecting on how grown up he is feeling, I get on him from the grown up, fixed mounting block on the yard, we can go wherever we want on a loose rein etc, I was hacking alone round a 50 acre field and he stopped and cow kicked, so I leant over and saw a horse fly stuck to his tummy, so I leant a bit further over and ran my whip along his tummy to dislodge the fly, he stood like a rock while I did this, it worked, I sat back up properly and we continued on our happy way, such a good, grown up boy.

Then yesterday he put his back up when I tacked up, which he has never done, he also had a certain look in his eye...  I thought getting on on the yard was possibly daft, so I took him to the school with a lunge line, feeling faintly silly, but at the same time trusting my instinct and not wanting to be decked, and I'm so glad I did!  I let the lunge line out and he just exploded, turned himself inside out and did a very creditable rodeo impression, it only lasted a couple of minutes, and then I was able to get on easily and then he worked beautifully.  I can only assume it was the change in weather, or maybe he was just having a baby moment, because he is so good I sometimes forget he has only been home from being backed two and a half months, so not totally unreasonable to need a silly five minutes every now and then, and he was very honest about it from the start., 4yr olds!!
		
Click to expand...

Good job you trusted your instincts- it's little things like this that make young horses unsuitable for the inexperience I think because even the very easiest can have their moments and that could have gone very wrong


----------



## TheMule (20 June 2021)

Nova is 4 today. Shame it's a miserable old day as would have tarted him up for a proper photo, but it's still nice to look back at the tiny little orange thing he was


----------



## ihatework (20 June 2021)

Happy Birthday Nova ❤️


----------



## ahml100 (20 June 2021)

Happy birthday Nova!!

I had a lovely Sunday morning with my first ride in the school on Jamie. I have only hacked him before.
 Lots to work which may or may not include me 1) shortening my reins - who knew they helped with steering 😅 2) keeping my heels down - balance who needs it?! And 3) looking up - apparently helps with direction...! But for my first go in the school Jamie could not have been more amazing. Just need to work on me and he should carry on getting better and better 😇 Also, who knew I would get so excited about trotting some trot poles?!

https://youtube.com/shorts/VVDbB68NXwQ?feature=share

https://youtube.com/shorts/EIEFV6pxI38?feature=share


----------



## j1ffy (21 June 2021)

ahml100 said:



			Happy birthday Nova!!

I had a lovely Sunday morning with my first ride in the school on Jamie. I have only hacked him before.
Lots to work which may or may not include me 1) shortening my reins - who knew they helped with steering 😅 2) keeping my heels down - balance who needs it?! And 3) looking up - apparently helps with direction...! But for my first go in the school Jamie could not have been more amazing. Just need to work on me and he should carry on getting better and better 😇 Also, who knew I would get so excited about trotting some trot poles?!

https://youtube.com/shorts/VVDbB68NXwQ?feature=share

https://youtube.com/shorts/EIEFV6pxI38?feature=share

Click to expand...

He looks very calm and rhythmical, well done!


----------



## j1ffy (21 June 2021)

TheMule said:



			Nova is 4 today. Shame it's a miserable old day as would have tarted him up for a proper photo, but it's still nice to look back at the tiny little orange thing he was

View attachment 74206

View attachment 74207

View attachment 74208

Click to expand...

Happy birthday Nova!!


----------



## j1ffy (21 June 2021)

Chilli's had a busy week. My loan horse went to sales livery on Tuesday, so on Wednesday Chilli moved into his stable and 'big boy' routine of coming in during the day instead of being out 24/7. I had my first lesson booked that evening so he also had to stay in while others went back out - he was very slightly agitated when I arrived at 6.30, but didn't seem particularly worried which was a relief.

The lesson was in the top arena, which he'd not been in since last November. Poor boy, I did throw a lot at him on one day! He was very tense to begin with and there was a lot of knee action . Had my loan horse been that buzzy it would have ended badly, so I was a little nervous to begin with but soon relaxed as Chilli stayed with me and the worst he did was a half-hearted attempt at napping. He neighed a few times when a horse hacked past and did some very cute little whiny whinnies when he realised he had to keep working - trainer and I were in fits of giggles at him. 

He relaxed by the end and felt lovely. We've not schooled at all this year other than checking stop / start / turn in preparation for hacking so I was very pleasantly surprised, particularly by his canter work. Next lesson is 29 June and I'll just school once in between as I am aware that it's easy to overdo it with a horse as balanced and willing as Chilli.

A little video:





We spent the weekend hacking - around the village with a friend on Saturday (during which a random neighbour said he's 'a magnificent animal'!!) then on our own around the farm and top field on Sunday. We did our first canters on grass and he was very keen but very good, with some lovely smooth flying changes when he wanted to go faster and I said no. I suspect they may make an unrequested appearance in lower level dressage tests, he's a little bundle of energy.

One thing I am finding is that I have spent so much time in a dressage saddle in the last couple of years that I am struggling with a GP - I've defaulted to chair seat and have lost the ability to drop weight into my heels! Chilli's not the horse to do position practice on so I'm thinking of going to a local RS for some pole work and jumping lessons. Any thoughts on this? There are some ok bog-standard schools locally or Talland isn't far. I do want to get Chilli jumping eventually and it feels unfair to do that until I've sorted out my own position.


----------



## RachelFerd (21 June 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Well I've had two days that illustrate the joys of young horses!  On thursday, I was out hacking with my 4yr old, and I reflecting on how grown up he is feeling, I get on him from the grown up, fixed mounting block on the yard, we can go wherever we want on a loose rein etc, I was hacking alone round a 50 acre field and he stopped and cow kicked, so I leant over and saw a horse fly stuck to his tummy, so I leant a bit further over and ran my whip along his tummy to dislodge the fly, he stood like a rock while I did this, it worked, I sat back up properly and we continued on our happy way, such a good, grown up boy.

Then yesterday he put his back up when I tacked up, which he has never done, he also had a certain look in his eye...  I thought getting on on the yard was possibly daft, so I took him to the school with a lunge line, feeling faintly silly, but at the same time trusting my instinct and not wanting to be decked, and I'm so glad I did!  I let the lunge line out and he just exploded, turned himself inside out and did a very creditable rodeo impression, it only lasted a couple of minutes, and then I was able to get on easily and then he worked beautifully.  I can only assume it was the change in weather, or maybe he was just having a baby moment, because he is so good I sometimes forget he has only been home from being backed two and a half months, so not totally unreasonable to need a silly five minutes every now and then, and he was very honest about it from the start., 4yr olds!!
		
Click to expand...

And this is a perfect demonstration of why babies - no matter how well produced - need experienced people looking after them. Nasty situation totally avoided!

Had a really similar situation with Isaac a few weeks ago - he is generally good as gold to tack up and mount, but I had him in the school and although I had got straight on, he still felt super-tense after a few minutes walk work. I hopped off and lunged for 10 minutes as he tigger-ed his way around the school. Hopped back on after that and he was fine. Haven't had to do it before or since - but I've no doubt there will times I have to do it again in the teenage future!


----------



## ahml100 (21 June 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Chilli's had a busy week. My loan horse went to sales livery on Tuesday, so on Wednesday Chilli moved into his stable and 'big boy' routine of coming in during the day instead of being out 24/7. I had my first lesson booked that evening so he also had to stay in while others went back out - he was very slightly agitated when I arrived at 6.30, but didn't seem particularly worried which was a relief.

The lesson was in the top arena, which he'd not been in since last November. Poor boy, I did throw a lot at him on one day! He was very tense to begin with and there was a lot of knee action . Had my loan horse been that buzzy it would have ended badly, so I was a little nervous to begin with but soon relaxed as Chilli stayed with me and the worst he did was a half-hearted attempt at napping. He neighed a few times when a horse hacked past and did some very cute little whiny whinnies when he realised he had to keep working - trainer and I were in fits of giggles at him.

He relaxed by the end and felt lovely. We've not schooled at all this year other than checking stop / start / turn in preparation for hacking so I was very pleasantly surprised, particularly by his canter work. Next lesson is 29 June and I'll just school once in between as I am aware that it's easy to overdo it with a horse as balanced and willing as Chilli.

A little video:





We spent the weekend hacking - around the village with a friend on Saturday (during which a random neighbour said he's 'a magnificent animal'!!) then on our own around the farm and top field on Sunday. We did our first canters on grass and he was very keen but very good, with some lovely smooth flying changes when he wanted to go faster and I said no. I suspect they may make an unrequested appearance in lower level dressage tests, he's a little bundle of energy.

One thing I am finding is that I have spent so much time in a dressage saddle in the last couple of years that I am struggling with a GP - I've defaulted to chair seat and have lost the ability to drop weight into my heels! Chilli's not the horse to do position practice on so I'm thinking of going to a local RS for some pole work and jumping lessons. Any thoughts on this? There are some ok bog-standard schools locally or Talland isn't far. I do want to get Chilli jumping eventually and it feels unfair to do that until I've sorted out my own position.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you so much! i always find it so difficult to ride them forward into a baby contact....hence I have what my family dub washing line reins. the times I did actually gather him up felt incredible. 

Chilli looks fantastic! I absolutely adore the PRE and he is no exception!


----------



## daffy44 (21 June 2021)

Happy Birthday Nova!  You must be so proud of him, he is growing up beautifully.

Thank you TM and RachelFerd, I appreciate the nice comments, and I do agree with you both, I love working with youngsters, but I totally agree they need experienced people, no matter how good the youngster is, this guy of mine is incredibly easy, he just had a dodgy day, and thats horses.  RachelFerd, I would have done exactly the same as you, and have done on plenty of youngsters in the past!  That nasty tight feeling when you know they are holding on by a thread, not fun!  Time to make a polite dismount and let it all out safely on the lunge.

As a follow up to his dodgy day on friday, he had the weekend off as usual, and when I tacked up this morning he looked entirely normal, so I took him straight out, and got on in the yard, the grown up way and he didnt even flick an ear, just walked off to the school worked beautifully and walked off round the fields on the buckle, so normal service has been resumed.


----------



## RachelFerd (21 June 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Happy Birthday Nova!  You must be so proud of him, he is growing up beautifully.

Thank you TM and RachelFerd, I appreciate the nice comments, and I do agree with you both, I love working with youngsters, but I totally agree they need experienced people, no matter how good the youngster is, this guy of mine is incredibly easy, he just had a dodgy day, and thats horses.  RachelFerd, I would have done exactly the same as you, and have done on plenty of youngsters in the past!  That nasty tight feeling when you know they are holding on by a thread, not fun!  Time to make a polite dismount and let it all out safely on the lunge.
		
Click to expand...

Having spent long enough working with baby flat racehorses in training, it is lovely to have the luxury of being able to get back off rather than have to continue trying to hang on for dear life!!


----------



## daffy44 (21 June 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Having spent long enough working with baby flat racehorses in training, it is lovely to have the luxury of being able to get back off rather than have to continue trying to hang on for dear life!!
		
Click to expand...

You're a lot braver than me!  I have worked a bit with baby racehorses, but only being the person on the ground, and I'm very happy to keep it that way, if it feels dodgy I want the option to get off!!


----------



## Poppy2003 (23 June 2021)

All your youngsters look lovely and going so well!
I have a Connie who turned 4 last month. I was coming on here to ask whether his bucking/broncing under saddle was a common theme or not? He was backed at a pro’s yard February time and whilst it went generally okay he bucked them off once and every time I went and saw him he bronced. Not severely but quite humpy. He came back and had some time off as the weather was rubbish and he’s now at my instructors yard and whilst coming along he’s still bucked someone off there when they tapped him with a stick for ignoring leg aids and bucks nearly everytime into canter or generally if he doesn’t want to do something…. He has a professionally fitted saddle and has absolutely no issues being tacked up or mounted etc…..


----------



## ahml100 (28 June 2021)

He is back from boarding school! My trainer very kindly took this picture before he loaded with one glowing school report. Yes, it did cost but I would not change it for the world, he looks a million dollars, is confident in work and looks really happy with life.

His now back out with friends, plan is for him to have a day off today then gentle hacking.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 June 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Chilli's had a busy week. My loan horse went to sales livery on Tuesday, so on Wednesday Chilli moved into his stable and 'big boy' routine of coming in during the day instead of being out 24/7. I had my first lesson booked that evening so he also had to stay in while others went back out - he was very slightly agitated when I arrived at 6.30, but didn't seem particularly worried which was a relief.

The lesson was in the top arena, which he'd not been in since last November. Poor boy, I did throw a lot at him on one day! He was very tense to begin with and there was a lot of knee action . Had my loan horse been that buzzy it would have ended badly, so I was a little nervous to begin with but soon relaxed as Chilli stayed with me and the worst he did was a half-hearted attempt at napping. He neighed a few times when a horse hacked past and did some very cute little whiny whinnies when he realised he had to keep working - trainer and I were in fits of giggles at him.

He relaxed by the end and felt lovely. We've not schooled at all this year other than checking stop / start / turn in preparation for hacking so I was very pleasantly surprised, particularly by his canter work. Next lesson is 29 June and I'll just school once in between as I am aware that it's easy to overdo it with a horse as balanced and willing as Chilli.

A little video:





We spent the weekend hacking - around the village with a friend on Saturday (during which a random neighbour said he's 'a magnificent animal'!!) then on our own around the farm and top field on Sunday. We did our first canters on grass and he was very keen but very good, with some lovely smooth flying changes when he wanted to go faster and I said no. I suspect they may make an unrequested appearance in lower level dressage tests, he's a little bundle of energy.

One thing I am finding is that I have spent so much time in a dressage saddle in the last couple of years that I am struggling with a GP - I've defaulted to chair seat and have lost the ability to drop weight into my heels! Chilli's not the horse to do position practice on so I'm thinking of going to a local RS for some pole work and jumping lessons. Any thoughts on this? There are some ok bog-standard schools locally or Talland isn't far. I do want to get Chilli jumping eventually and it feels unfair to do that until I've sorted out my own position.
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can try some riding schools, and I think it's a good idea to try to keep yourself "in check" by riding other horses. 

However, chairseat usually comes from the saddle. The stirrup bar can be too forward for your build. Or the saddle can be wrong for your build. Sometimes too short (sort of jams you up into the backseat position) or too long of a stirrup. Or the block/flap in the wrong place.

Many saddles will put me in a chairseat on my PRE because he is much higher in the front than in the back. He has an uphill build and movement with a lot of withers and shoulder. So saddles tend to sit low in the back, throwing me into a chair seat. It doesn't take much to put me in that position. So really look at the balance of rhe saddle. Or try another. 

You've also got to make sure the horse is lifting through the back. Which is ...a bit tricky with PRE's since they often tend to lock the back and move the legs. A hollow tight back won't help either of you. It's still early days with a green horse, so I fully understand not everything is installed or perfect yet. 

Lessons are never a bad idea, but if you are truly fighting the saddle, all the lessons in the world won't do much. When watching the video, I think it's possible that the saddle isn't right for you two. Possibly works fine on another horse, but for this one, I might be inclined to try something else, have you ridden him in anything else?


----------



## j1ffy (29 June 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Of course you can try some riding schools, and I think it's a good idea to try to keep yourself "in check" by riding other horses.

However, chairseat usually comes from the saddle. The stirrup bar can be too forward for your build. Or the saddle can be wrong for your build. Sometimes too short (sort of jams you up into the backseat position) or too long of a stirrup. Or the block/flap in the wrong place.

Many saddles will put me in a chairseat on my PRE because he is much higher in the front than in the back. He has an uphill build and movement with a lot of withers and shoulder. So saddles tend to sit low in the back, throwing me into a chair seat. It doesn't take much to put me in that position. So really look at the balance of rhe saddle. Or try another.

You've also got to make sure the horse is lifting through the back. Which is ...a bit tricky with PRE's since they often tend to lock the back and move the legs. A hollow tight back won't help either of you. It's still early days with a green horse, so I fully understand not everything is installed or perfect yet.

Lessons are never a bad idea, but if you are truly fighting the saddle, all the lessons in the world won't do much. When watching the video, I think it's possible that the saddle isn't right for you two. Possibly works fine on another horse, but for this one, I might be inclined to try something else, have you ridden him in anything else?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for posting CC. Funnily enough, I was wondering the same as I really felt like I was fighting the saddle when trying to get my legs under me in the school on Sunday. I'm not one to blame my tools but it's the first GP saddle I've been in for quite some time and it's not a fancy one! It was fitted to Chilli in April - I bought it very much as a stop-gap with the view that he would change shape and likely need another one in six months. However I have put my stirrups up a hole and now feel more secure, so I think it will be ok for hacking even if not for a good dressage position.

When he got back from being backed last year, I rode him in my semi-retired PRE's old dressage saddle and that fit well at the time. Chilli has filled out a lot since then so it no longer fits. Ultimately he will have his own dressage saddle but I was keen to start with a GP so we can do more fun stuff.

I agree 100% on the lifting through the back - I've had to work hard on it with all my PREs, Chilli in particular just wants knee action...and lots of it  Our focus this year will be very much on teaching him to use less knee and more back - I think I'll coin the term 'knee mover' for him instead of 'leg mover'!


----------



## j1ffy (30 June 2021)

We had another little milestone today - our first off-yard solo hack. We've been down the lane and around the local village a few times in company so set off on our own . Other than a slight attempt to nap to his field as we walked past, Chilli was lovely. We did jog out of the yard and down the hill (thank goodness he's not got shoes on or we might have been skiing) but he settled after 5 mins or so. Did a fair bit of heavy breathing at scary stuff but walked past everything, including some new roadworks, and was generally great fun to ride.

A little photo from Sunday after a schooling session to add interest


----------



## TheMule (30 June 2021)

Poppy2003 said:



			All your youngsters look lovely and going so well!
I have a Connie who turned 4 last month. I was coming on here to ask whether his bucking/broncing under saddle was a common theme or not? He was backed at a pro’s yard February time and whilst it went generally okay he bucked them off once and every time I went and saw him he bronced. Not severely but quite humpy. He came back and had some time off as the weather was rubbish and he’s now at my instructors yard and whilst coming along he’s still bucked someone off there when they tapped him with a stick for ignoring leg aids and bucks nearly everytime into canter or generally if he doesn’t want to do something…. He has a professionally fitted saddle and has absolutely no issues being tacked up or mounted etc…..
		
Click to expand...

In my experience, no, and I would want him scoped for ulcers/ back x-rays as it's not normal for a correctly started youngster to bronc. The occasional jolly buck is fine by me but this sounds more than that


----------



## TheMule (30 June 2021)

ahml100 said:



			He is back from boarding school! My trainer very kindly took this picture before he loaded with one glowing school report. Yes, it did cost but I would not change it for the world, he looks a million dollars, is confident in work and looks really happy with life.

His now back out with friends, plan is for him to have a day off today then gentle hacking.







Click to expand...

This is great to see, sounds like he has had a great start and now you just enjoy your lovely young horse


----------



## lannerch (4 July 2021)

Layla went on her 2nd ever outing today , last week I took her with a friend for a quiet hack round the local gallops and she was so good I went in at the deep end today and took her to a fairly local hunt/fun ride with my hunting friends .

she was such a star I am thrilled even though it was busy and we went quite quickly but she took it all in her stride. She started off really excited but soon calmed down , did not mind if others over took us , even was happy to go in front .

We even managed some small fences including spooky barrels but did not jump her too much , as it was a first time in this kind of atmosphere away from home so I didn’t want to overwhelm her, next time I will jump more .

We also discovered 6th gear which she thinks is great fun and she has a lovely length of stride .

There was meant to be a photographer there but if there was I didn’t see them , however if I do find photos I will post them .

ive had to wait 2 years since buying her  to get to this stage but boy she was worth the wait and im finally got to the stage where she can have fun. So very happy.


----------



## TheMule (4 July 2021)

lannerch said:



			Layla went on her 2nd ever outing today , last week I took her with a friend for a quiet hack round the local gallops and she was so good I went in at the deep end today and took her to a fairly local hunt/fun ride with my hunting friends .

she was such a star I am thrilled even though it was busy and we went quite quickly but she took it all in her stride. She started off really excited but soon calmed down , did not mind if others over took us , even was happy to go in front .

We even managed some small fences including spooky barrels but did not jump her too much , as it was a first time in this kind of atmosphere away from home so I didn’t want to overwhelm her, next time I will jump more .

We also discovered 6th gear which she thinks is great fun and she has a lovely length of stride .

There was meant to be a photographer there but if there was I didn’t see them , however if I do find photos I will post them .

ive had to wait 2 years since buying her  to get to this stage but boy she was worth the wait and im finally got to the stage where she can have fun. So very happy.
		
Click to expand...

You're brave! But sounds really worth doing, what a good girl.


----------



## lannerch (4 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			You're brave! But sounds really worth doing, what a good girl.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mule , I’ve grown brave riding her as I think I know her so well now I know what she will and won’t do .

she had been beginning to go backwards a bit at home and get a little nappy so I think doing things like today and going out and having a lot of fun will hopefully help get her out of  trying to dictate what we do. She is definitely going to be going on a few more , it’s going to make her so brave and she really loved it.

She will certainly have a few days to a week of now though and will be sleeping well tonight and probably dreaming of cantering through fields , the going wax perfect too so all together a very good experience.


----------



## TheMule (4 July 2021)

lannerch said:



			Thanks mule , I’ve grown brave riding her as I think I know her so well now I know what she will and won’t do .

she had been beginning to go backwards a bit at home and get a little nappy so I think doing things like today and going out and having a lot of fun will hopefully help get her out of  trying to dictate what we do. She is definitely going to be going on a few more , it’s going to make her so brave and she really loved it.

She will certainly have a few days to a week of now though and will be sleeping well tonight and probably dreaming of cantering through fields , the going wax perfect too so all together a very good experience.
		
Click to expand...

I think that sounds very sensible- out, forwards and fun 👍


----------



## TheMule (4 July 2021)

Nova did his 4th little jumping session today- we were supposed to be going off for a jump lesson but rain stopped play so we just had a pop at home. Worked him through a grid for the first time and he learnt fast what to do with his legs so that was good. He's just such an amenable chap, I love riding him.
I also got back on board the mule today- had no steering and very little say in the pace but we went round our short hacking loop and survived so it's a start!

Video here-


----------



## lannerch (4 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			Nova did his 4th little jumping session today- we were supposed to be going off for a little jump lesson but rain stopped play so we just had a pop at hom. Worked him through a little grid for the first time and he learnt fast what to do with his legs so that was good. He's just such an amenable chap, I love riding him.
I also got back on board the mule today- had no steering and very little say in the pace but we went round our short hacking loop and survived so it's a start!

Video here- 




View attachment 75171

View attachment 75172

View attachment 75173

Click to expand...

He looks fabulous, love her doing the little grid and so brave over the wall, and very scopey


----------



## ihatework (5 July 2021)

He’s looking amazing TM, you must be very excited!


----------



## TheMule (5 July 2021)

ihatework said:



			He’s looking amazing TM, you must be very excited!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks- am excited but also very aware that excitement rarely lasts long with horses as they find all sorts of novel ways to crush your dreams 😂 I'm enjoying it whilst he's sound and well


----------



## RachelFerd (5 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			Nova did his 4th little jumping session today- we were supposed to be going off for a jump lesson but rain stopped play so we just had a pop at home. Worked him through a grid for the first time and he learnt fast what to do with his legs so that was good. He's just such an amenable chap, I love riding him.
I also got back on board the mule today- had no steering and very little say in the pace but we went round our short hacking loop and survived so it's a start!

Video here- 




View attachment 75171

View attachment 75172

View attachment 75173

Click to expand...

He's such a natural - technique is spot on and it all looks calm and easy too... lovely!


----------



## TheMule (5 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			He's such a natural - technique is spot on and it all looks calm and easy too... lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you- he is such an easy little thing, I am so delighted that he is just what I thought I would get from the mare and stallion and then a nice calm upbringing. I'm sure there will be challenges ahead- his mother was a witch at 5 😂


----------



## windand rain (5 July 2021)

Kitten is proving to have a bit of attitude but doing great now is working well until something new then thinks she knows how before she has been shown.  she Is long reining well is doing a fair bit of groundwork and is able to walk over poles etc. She is still a bit light on the front end but will try to to stop that. She is definitely a negotiation rather than tell pony


----------



## lannerch (5 July 2021)

Here they are pictures from the fun ride there was a photographer after all , excuse my face 😂


----------



## TheMule (5 July 2021)

lannerch said:



			Here they are pictures from the fun ride there was a photographer after all , excuse my face 😂
	View attachment 75268

Click to expand...

Both your faces are amazing 😂


----------



## lannerch (5 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			Both your faces are amazing 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes I’m great at pulling faces as so seems is , she I love her ears and tail I’ve ordered a print of that one 🤣


----------



## daffy44 (5 July 2021)

Lovely pics Lannerch!  What a good girl she is, and sounds like an excellent plan for her.

TM, Nova looks awesome!  Such a great attitude and an equally fabulous technique, you rode him beautifully, that video was a pleasure to watch, and a homebred too, you must be so excited with him!


----------



## GG13 (6 July 2021)

Sounds like everyone’s youngsters are all coming along really well. I think it’s amazing how fast they come on.
I had my first group clinic with my 4yo this weekend. Only our second time out in the box and first time working with other horses but she behaved very well. 
She wasn’t a fan of standing and waiting to begin with but by the end she settled and happily stood watching the other rounds. 
We finished with a little course which she popped round nicely so really positive outing.


----------



## daffy44 (10 July 2021)

Another arena hire for my guy this week, the previous two he has done he has been very well behaved, but understandably tense, and held the tension for longer than I would like despite being very good.  So we went out for a third time on thursday and I am so, so pleased, totally chilled from start to finish, tension vanished.  He is such a relaxed horse at home I was a little surprised by the tension he held away from home, but very happy that he is learning from his experiences, and he was just a pleasure this time, back to his usual chilled self.
I had planned to take him out next week to a group polework clinic, because riding in company is the thing we havent done yet, but its been canceled, which is annoying, so I'll have to find another shared thing for him to do instead.  
Pic is him admiring the view on his mellow arena hire!


----------



## TheMule (11 July 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Another arena hire for my guy this week, the previous two he has done he has been very well behaved, but understandably tense, and held the tension for longer than I would like despite being very good.  So we went out for a third time on thursday and I am so, so pleased, totally chilled from start to finish, tension vanished.  He is such a relaxed horse at home I was a little surprised by the tension he held away from home, but very happy that he is learning from his experiences, and he was just a pleasure this time, back to his usual chilled self.
I had planned to take him out next week to a group polework clinic, because riding in company is the thing we havent done yet, but its been canceled, which is annoying, so I'll have to find another shared thing for him to do instead. 
Pic is him admiring the view on his mellow arena hire!
		
Click to expand...

Happy ears! 
I also still haven’t ridden in company (bar his normal buddies out hacking) and I can’t enter a little intro test until we have a couple of times which I'm really hoping to do next month.


----------



## daffy44 (12 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			Happy ears!
I also still haven’t ridden in company (bar his normal buddies out hacking) and I can’t enter a little intro test until we have a couple of times which I'm really hoping to do next month.
		
Click to expand...

Its frustrating isnt it?  Mine does everything very happily alone, which is fab, but riding with other horses is an important life skill that cant be ignored, I'm sure mine will be fine, he did it when he was at the backing yard, no problem, but its the one thing I feel we are currently lacking.  So I will need to find another group polework thing to take him to a couple of times.


----------



## Asha (15 July 2021)

Lovely reading everyones updates. None from us as Frank has been turned away for a bit. His skin went a bit rough/scabby, so figured he was feeling a bit run down.  A couple of weeks in the field and hes now looking great. Im going to give him another few weeks off to be on the safe side.
Whats everyone feeding theres ? I thought about giving him a supplement but he'd need food for that. The science supplement range looks good. But just conscious I dont want him to feel too well


----------



## TheMule (15 July 2021)

Asha said:



			Lovely reading everyones updates. None from us as Frank has been turned away for a bit. His skin went a bit rough/scabby, so figured he was feeling a bit run down.  A couple of weeks in the field and hes now looking great. Im going to give him another few weeks off to be on the safe side.
Whats everyone feeding theres ? I thought about giving him a supplement but he'd need food for that. The science supplement range looks good. But just conscious I dont want him to feel too well

Click to expand...

Mine get soaked grass and alfalfa nuts in the winter with a mineral supplement but nothing at this time of the year as they are on mixed grazing with lots of hedges to browse


----------



## Asha (15 July 2021)

Thanks TM. He did get some food over the winter, so maybe i should pop him back on that for a bit, just for another couple of weeks at least


----------



## milliepops (15 July 2021)

my 3yo Frank looked a bit crappy a few weeks ago. I do feed them daily, he just has a balancer in some chaff. I added a good dose of sugar beet for a few weeks and it seemed to help him pick up.


----------



## Asha (15 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			my 3yo Frank looked a bit crappy a few weeks ago. I do feed them daily, he just has a balancer in some chaff. I added a good dose of sugar beet for a few weeks and it seemed to help him pick up.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, he had Keepcalm over winter, so will give him some of that for a bit. Thanks


----------



## lannerch (15 July 2021)

Now Layla is doing work most days she is fed half a scoop of cubes with some hifi twice a day she’s also on good grass in the day and as lib hay at night, she looks really well on this . As a 3yo she was just on stud balancer and grass .


----------



## daffy44 (15 July 2021)

Asha, my 4yr old is a big, empty frame of a horse that needs filling in!  He is big moving, and needs to build up his strength and stamina, he is fed a scoop of Hi Fi, half a scoop of Saracen Conditioning Cubes, half a scoop of Speedibeet twice a day, adlib hay, and in the field all day.  This hasnt turned him bonkers, but its definitely put condition on him.


----------



## Asha (16 July 2021)

Thanks lannerch & daffy44. Thats reassuring. Both of yours are looking fab, so will follow suit


----------



## TheMule (16 July 2021)

Big milestone reached as Nova spent his first night away from home yesterday (and his first ever time in a stable 😲) and then today he went xc schooling. He was really just a little sweetheart the whole way along.
The video shows his progress with the simple fences from taking a quiet lead to doing them confidently on his own, he also popped up and down steps, the little ditch and through the water quite happily


----------



## lannerch (16 July 2021)

What a poppet a proper cross country horse he’s going to be very bold .


----------



## TheMule (16 July 2021)

lannerch said:



			What a poppet a proper cross country horse he’s going to be very bold .
		
Click to expand...

I hope so- his mother was totally useless the first time I xc schooled her and I never thought she would event but she turned into one of the bravest horses around big tracks (unless there was a ditch 😜)
This is a much more encouraging start! He might be too SJy to event at a higher level but that suits me fine as I am much too chicken now!


----------



## lannerch (16 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			I hope so- his mother was totally useless the first time I xc schooled her and I never thought she would event but she turned into one of the bravest horses around big tracks (unless there was a ditch 😜)
This is a much more encouraging start! He might be too SJy to event at a higher level but that suits me fine as I am much too chicken now!
		
Click to expand...

Me too 😂


----------



## j1ffy (16 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			Big milestone reached as Nova spent his first night away from home yesterday (and his first ever time in a stable 😲) and then today he went xc schooling. He was really just a little sweetheart the whole way along.
The video shows his progress with the simple fences from taking a quiet lead to doing them confidently on his own, he also popped up and down steps, the little ditch and through the water quite happily







Click to expand...

That looks and sounds like a fantastic first time away and first xc. Nova looks like a star in the making!


----------



## milliepops (17 July 2021)

we have officially commenced... something...  first time bitted for Frankel today. Needs a bigger browband than the one I had for that giant brain (here's hoping  )  i was really hoping they would have moved house by now as I have a very suitable area for pony skool at the other field, but after £££ car dramas, and now haymaking is in full force, the chances of getting the lorry plated and the fencing finished any time soon are dwindling. so we either get bitted and walk in hand through the village to the other field, or get bitted and gently potter on where they are. Either way, Frank, meet Bridle


----------



## daffy44 (18 July 2021)

TM, I may be falling in love with Nova!  What a star, absolutely perfect start to his xc career, so bold and sensible, but I think you may well be right, his jump is so careful he may be a little too much sj to be a high level eventer, but I think hes fabulous, you must be bursting with pride!


----------



## TheMule (18 July 2021)

daffy44 said:



			TM, I may be falling in love with Nova!  What a star, absolutely perfect start to his xc career, so bold and sensible, but I think you may well be right, his jump is so careful he may be a little too much sj to be a high level eventer, but I think hes fabulous, you must be bursting with pride!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much- I do think I have struck gold with this one, he is just such a pleasure to have around and exactly what I ordered when I bred him ⭐️


----------



## windand rain (19 July 2021)

front has caught up with the back so back to long reining she was really good today no thought of arguing hope it lasts. She thinks she knows it all so wasn't listening but today we seemed to get cooperation without telling us she know better


----------



## TheMule (25 July 2021)

Another training goal met- both 4yr olds have started hacking alone. Nova is a bit on a mission so aim is just to get him to take a breath and relax into it and the mule is a bit random in direction and pace but perfectly content to be on her own.


----------



## alsxx (1 August 2021)

Lovely to read all these updates, and everyone's 4 year old look like they are doing amazingly.

I've managed to overcome the travelling issues with my 3 year old with perseverance and a lot of driving round our field. He's now travelling really well. Got him out to his first show today which was rather eventful to say the least.

I said to my friend before we left home that it was a run purely for experience and if he was really badly behaved we won't do the class, just bring him home 🙈 anyway, he was very hot and spent a lot of the time on his hind legs before finally getting a leg over the rope and buggering off. Once he was caught the dramatics continued, culminating in him slipping whilst rearing and coming down with a thump. He was a lot better after that and didn't rear again... I'm naively hoping that he scared himself and might have learned rearing isn't such a good idea after all!? We spent a lot of time walking around in the warm up ring and then came home, where he loaded and travelled home like a pro. 

I am a bit unsure about him now if I'm honest, bought him as a weanling for me, but I don't want a rearer. He's only 14.3 at the moment, a TB x NF, bred for the show ring, and his half siblings have all been straightforward which is what I wanted in a smaller package. He's got a very sharp streak to him at times and the rearing today was proper full on vertical rears, twisting towards me. I think he's a lovely stamp of a small horse otherwise and is otherwise well mannered and easy to do at home. He reared a couple of times as a 2 year old coming in and out of the field and promptly got very told off and yanked down and didn't do it again. He does rear in the field though when playing, so it feels like it's his go to thing. 

Anyway, the plan was to send him away to be professionally broken in the autumn, but I'm not doubting this is something he's grown out of and wondering if he's going to be the horse for me. Couple of pics from when he was behaving, excuse the gear, I didn't get changed in the end!


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

we are continuing to potter in the general direction of Doing Learning. I discovered when we started lorry training that Frankel doesn't really know how to learn, he is inclined to zone out and then get surprised by things so you have to make sure he's paying attention when you change anything. He seems to be thoroughly chuffed with the attention though and I am sure that when he begins to increase in confidence with new things he will be just fine.  From what I understand he has led a very sheltered life before I got him so he's like a giant foal, only one that has sort of lost the curiosity. Hera is so brave by comparison!

anyway, today he wore a saddlepad and accepted his bridle happily, he's been a bit chompy up to now but i think he's coming round to the idea.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (1 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			Another training goal met- both 4yr olds have started hacking alone. Nova is a bit on a mission so aim is just to get him to take a breath and relax into it and the mule is a bit random in direction and pace but perfectly content to be on her own.

View attachment 76399

Click to expand...

Just here again to say I think she's beautiful. 

Love a good mule.


----------



## chaps89 (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			we are continuing to potter in the general direction of Doing Learning. I discovered when we started lorry training that Frankel doesn't really know how to learn, he is inclined to zone out and then get surprised by things so you have to make sure he's paying attention when you change anything. He seems to be thoroughly chuffed with the attention though and I am sure that when he begins to increase in confidence with new things he will be just fine.  From what I understand he has led a very sheltered life before I got him so he's like a giant foal, only one that has sort of lost the curiosity. Hera is so brave by comparison!

anyway, today he wore a saddlepad and accepted his bridle happily, he's been a bit chompy up to now but i think he's coming round to the idea. 






Click to expand...

He’s very lucky to have you to show him how to learn


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

chaps89 said:



			He’s very lucky to have you to show him how to learn 

Click to expand...

aw thanks, it's been a while since I had a proper baby horse to do but i figure  there's nowt new under the sun. it's nice seeing him figure stuff out and feel pleased with himself, he just needs a little more time at the moment to get to that point. I think it will be time well spent, i rode one away years ago that was very similar and he turned out to be a cracker once he was engaged with the whole thing.


----------



## TheMule (1 August 2021)

alsxx said:



			Lovely to read all these updates, and everyone's 4 year old look like they are doing amazingly.

I've managed to overcome the travelling issues with my 3 year old with perseverance and a lot of driving round our field. He's now travelling really well. Got him out to his first show today which was rather eventful to say the least.

I said to my friend before we left home that it was a run purely for experience and if he was really badly behaved we won't do the class, just bring him home 🙈 anyway, he was very hot and spent a lot of the time on his hind legs before finally getting a leg over the rope and buggering off. Once he was caught the dramatics continued, culminating in him slipping whilst rearing and coming down with a thump. He was a lot better after that and didn't rear again... I'm naively hoping that he scared himself and might have learned rearing isn't such a good idea after all!? We spent a lot of time walking around in the warm up ring and then came home, where he loaded and travelled home like a pro.

I am a bit unsure about him now if I'm honest, bought him as a weanling for me, but I don't want a rearer. He's only 14.3 at the moment, a TB x NF, bred for the show ring, and his half siblings have all been straightforward which is what I wanted in a smaller package. He's got a very sharp streak to him at times and the rearing today was proper full on vertical rears, twisting towards me. I think he's a lovely stamp of a small horse otherwise and is otherwise well mannered and easy to do at home. He reared a couple of times as a 2 year old coming in and out of the field and promptly got very told off and yanked down and didn't do it again. He does rear in the field though when playing, so it feels like it's his go to thing.

Anyway, the plan was to send him away to be professionally broken in the autumn, but I'm not doubting this is something he's grown out of and wondering if he's going to be the horse for me. Couple of pics from when he was behaving, excuse the gear, I didn't get changed in the end!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t be too disheartened- my experience is that a show is a very stressful first outing because there is a lot of randomness to cope with. I took a yearling once and she also spent a fair amount of time on her hind legs and I vowed not to do it again!
I would say stick with plan A and see what you've got once he's backed- he'll be easy enough to sell if he's not your type of horse under saddle


----------



## TheMule (1 August 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Just here again to say I think she's beautiful.

Love a good mule.
		
Click to expand...

She really does make me very happy- I have zero goals or expectations with her so every ride is a joy because she just strides out with those big goofy ears pricked


----------



## alsxx (1 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			I wouldn’t be too disheartened- my experience is that a show is a very stressful first outing because there is a lot of randomness to cope with. I took a yearling once and she also spent a fair amount of time on her hind legs and I vowed not to do it again!
I would say stick with plan A and see what you've got once he's backed- he'll be easy enough to sell if he's not your type of horse under saddle
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping that said yearling didn't carry it on into adult hood!? 

We definitely came away with some positives today - he had the experience which was the goal, he did actually walk round quite nicely eventually and loaded so well to come home. I think he stopped holding his breath once he was back in the box actually! 

I'm hoping a pro can get him going and also be able to advise me on him too. I think he'll be really nice, and he's absolutely everything I wanted apart from standing on his hind legs 🙄


----------



## Marigold4 (2 August 2021)

alsxx said:



			Lovely to read all these updates, and everyone's 4 year old look like they are doing amazingly.

I've managed to overcome the travelling issues with my 3 year old with perseverance and a lot of driving round our field. He's now travelling really well. Got him out to his first show today which was rather eventful to say the least.

I said to my friend before we left home that it was a run purely for experience and if he was really badly behaved we won't do the class, just bring him home 🙈 anyway, he was very hot and spent a lot of the time on his hind legs before finally getting a leg over the rope and buggering off. Once he was caught the dramatics continued, culminating in him slipping whilst rearing and coming down with a thump. He was a lot better after that and didn't rear again... I'm naively hoping that he scared himself and might have learned rearing isn't such a good idea after all!? We spent a lot of time walking around in the warm up ring and then came home, where he loaded and travelled home like a pro. 

I am a bit unsure about him now if I'm honest, bought him as a weanling for me, but I don't want a rearer. He's only 14.3 at the moment, a TB x NF, bred for the show ring, and his half siblings have all been straightforward which is what I wanted in a smaller package. He's got a very sharp streak to him at times and the rearing today was proper full on vertical rears, twisting towards me. I think he's a lovely stamp of a small horse otherwise and is otherwise well mannered and easy to do at home. He reared a couple of times as a 2 year old coming in and out of the field and promptly got very told off and yanked down and didn't do it again. He does rear in the field though when playing, so it feels like it's his go to thing. 

Anyway, the plan was to send him away to be professionally broken in the autumn, but I'm not doubting this is something he's grown out of and wondering if he's going to be the horse for me. Couple of pics from when he was behaving, excuse the gear, I didn't get changed in the end!
		
Click to expand...

I completely understand your doubts. Whenever I have taken a youngster out to their first inhand show, they have been very excited by the new strange experience. But each time they go out they get better and better. You say he behaves well at home and that's the main thing. My current youngster's "go to thing" in the field is leaping in the air and fly bucking, but he's never done this under saddle. Could you get a professional involved at this stage who could take him on when he rears and show you some tactics to deal with it? Maybe they could come with you to your next show? NF x TB is a lovely cross and there's not long to wait till autumn and sending him away. The professional backing him will tell you if he's going to be trouble. Don't be too disheartened. Inhand showing with a youngster is exhausting and stressful but a great thing to do in terms of education.


----------



## alsxx (2 August 2021)

Marigold4 said:



			I completely understand your doubts. Whenever I have taken a youngster out to their first inhand show, they have been very excited by the new strange experience. But each time they go out they get better and better. You say he behaves well at home and that's the main thing. My current youngster's "go to thing" in the field is leaping in the air and fly bucking, but he's never done this under saddle. Could you get a professional involved at this stage who could take him on when he rears and show you some tactics to deal with it? Maybe they could come with you to your next show? NF x TB is a lovely cross and there's not long to wait till autumn and sending him away. The professional backing him will tell you if he's going to be trouble. Don't be too disheartened. Inhand showing with a youngster is exhausting and stressful but a great thing to do in terms of education.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Marigold, I agree it's a good educational step, I do need to take him out again somewhere but might try and get someone bigger and stronger than me to handle him! I'm feeling like I've had a weights workout in the gym today!! We did lots of showing when I was a younger and I remember the baby's being silly but not quite as dramatic as he chose to be. 

Yes that's definitely the plan, get their expert opinion and also once he's going under saddle to have them assess me as much as him that we are going to work together. I definitely want it to work out, but honestly I have 2 small children now and need to think of them, rather than years ago when I happily got on difficult horses.


----------



## shortstuff99 (2 August 2021)

alsxx said:



			I'm hoping that said yearling didn't carry it on into adult hood!?

We definitely came away with some positives today - he had the experience which was the goal, he did actually walk round quite nicely eventually and loaded so well to come home. I think he stopped holding his breath once he was back in the box actually!

I'm hoping a pro can get him going and also be able to advise me on him too. I think he'll be really nice, and he's absolutely everything I wanted apart from standing on his hind legs 🙄
		
Click to expand...

One of mine was a big rearer as a youngster to lead. She grew out of it and is really safe to ride


----------



## windand rain (2 August 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			One of mine was a big rearer as a youngster to lead. She grew out of it and is really safe to ride 

Click to expand...

I hope Kitten is good and grows out of it she is inclined to strop by bouncing off her front leg not rearing as such more hopping up


----------



## lannerch (4 August 2021)

Layla had her first trip to an arena away from home yesterday, she started of a bit backward but soon gained in confidence, jumping everything including the water trays . I rushed over from work to take this footage .


----------



## Asha (4 August 2021)

She looks great lannerch , nice pop on her . If I’m not mistaken that arena is a couple of miles down the road from me .


----------



## TPO (4 August 2021)

She's looking great. What a lovely girl 😍


----------



## ycbm (4 August 2021)

windand rain said:



			front has caught up with the back
		
Click to expand...


I can only dream!  Joe arrived 2 inches bum high and every time his front end catches up a bit,  away goes the back again!  An experienced friend says she thinks he'll go to 16 hands,  which seemed ridiculous when she said it but it's now looking really possible.  I'd be so happy if he does!  

He's had a saddle on (bridle obviously since he was pulling a trap 3 months ago)  but I'm in no hurry to back such a downhill 3 year old.

Loving everyone's updates.  
.


----------



## lannerch (4 August 2021)

Asha said:



			She looks great lannerch , nice pop on her . If I’m not mistaken that arena is a couple of miles down the road from me .
		
Click to expand...

And me ,  I live 4 miles away, it’s just outside Aston near Nantwich?


----------



## RachelFerd (4 August 2021)

lannerch said:



			And me ,  I live 4 miles away, it’s just outside Aston near Nantwich?
		
Click to expand...

She looks super Llanerch. Is this arena hireable to the public? Looking for a range of arena hires to get my 4yo out to, and this looks like a lovely place...


----------



## Asha (4 August 2021)

lannerch said:



			And me ,  I live 4 miles away, it’s just outside Aston near Nantwich?
		
Click to expand...

I thought so , I’m about 3 miles outside Nantwich. Small world !!


----------



## Northern (4 August 2021)

Love reading everyones updates!

Bella has been spelling for the last six or so weeks. We’ve had a very wet winter and there’s mud everywhere and surfaces are barely useable. She’s right on 3.5 years today and looking well. Too well, I’ve been tending not to rug unless it’s below freezing out at night. Anticipating a very grassy spring 😳

As it goes with youngsters, we’ve had a few set backs with her behaviour. She’s been quite aggressive at times, even knocked me over a few weeks ago. I’ve had to take care not to invite a confrontation with her, because she tends to fight back. So we’ve gone back to quiet and calm, little corrections. She’s lost her yard privileges and I’ve been bringing my friend the lunge whip and helmet with with me into the paddock. She’s been much better lately thankfully 🙂 

I took her out for a quick lunge the other day and she’s remembered all her lessons which is great! I’ll get on her again as soon as the snowy wind and constant rain lessens. Excited to crack on with her. I’ve now got a bigger trailer so we’re set for adventures now!

Obligatory picture of the little snot 😂


----------



## lannerch (4 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			She looks super Llanerch. Is this arena hireable to the public? Looking for a range of arena hires to get my 4yo out to, and this looks like a lovely place...
		
Click to expand...

Yes £10 a horse I think so very reasonable to, will find out it’s name or does asha know?


----------



## Asha (4 August 2021)

lannerch said:



			Yes £10 a horse I think so very reasonable to, will find out it’s name or does asha know
		
Click to expand...

Yes , I’ve Pmd Rachel


----------



## RachelFerd (5 August 2021)

Isaac had a month off pretty much after his trip to camp at Vale View. He's been back in work for two weeks now and had his first little jump back last night. He'd still quite like to utilise a bit too much speed at times, but he's getting a bit quicker and smarter with his footwork. We are booked into three different SJ/XC lessons with three different coaches this month, so I'm hoping to add lots of ideas to the toolbox as to how to continue to improve the jumping basics...


----------



## j1ffy (5 August 2021)

Lovely to see Layla and Isaac pinging so beautifully! Sorry to hear your girl's had a naughty phase Northern. Chilli's never done anything like that but he's a big Labrador - teaching him about personal space is my constant challenge as he'd sit on your lap for a cuddle if he could!

Nothing very exciting happening here. He's learning to mooch along on hacks instead of trying to trot everywhere, which is good as I like to be able to walk out on a long rein (and ideally get some personal admin done when we're off road 😜). He's still finding the school quite exciting so I'm going to up our sessions until he learns to settle, we've only been going in about every 10 days on average. His ability to bend left or right alternates each time we go in there, got to love young horses! But he tries hard and is desperate to work and get it right. 

There are a couple of unaff dressage comps coming up at the yard, which will be a nice low-key introduction to competing for him. Then we're planning an overnight at my trainer's in October. Oh and his first 'away' hack this coming Sunday with his uncle Indio! Can't wait for them to see each other again.


----------



## TheMule (5 August 2021)

lannerch said:



			Layla had her first trip to an arena away from home yesterday, she started of a bit backward but soon gained in confidence, jumping everything including the water trays . I rushed over from work to take this footage . 













Click to expand...

What a sweet attitude she has!


----------



## TheMule (5 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Isaac had a month off pretty much after his trip to camp at Vale View. He's been back in work for two weeks now and had his first little jump back last night. He'd still quite like to utilise a bit too much speed at times, but he's getting a bit quicker and smarter with his footwork. We are booked into three different SJ/XC lessons with three different coaches this month, so I'm hoping to add lots of ideas to the toolbox as to how to continue to improve the jumping basics...







Click to expand...

He's such a nice boy, think you've found a really good one there ⭐️


----------



## milliepops (9 August 2021)

Trundling along here. We're not doing anything remotely interesting but this thread will make me carry on doing bits.  With no facilities other than a shed and a steep field  it's very easy to just let time pass and not do anything   I'd like to try and get him at least leaned over this autumn and then swap him over to the yard next year to carry on in the spring,  so it's keeping me accountable 🤣

He's really happy with the bit but now wants to put everything in his mouth. In some ways that's quite useful because it does at least mean he is paying attention to things but I'm hoping he gets over that before too long!  anyway, not startled by the saddle pad any more,  and roller OK too.


----------



## RachelFerd (9 August 2021)

Well Isaac had a nice return to going out and about with a jumping lesson yesterday:






More importantly, he also behaved impeccably. I took both horses, so I was really pleased that he came out, let me tack up and mount whilst ignoring his friend on the lorry. Was calm and sensible in his lesson, and then got back on the lorry when I pulled the other horse off, then stood on lorry eating hay without making a fuss while I jumped the other horse. It was *so much* less dramatic than I thought it might be!

And whilst some of his jumping in the round we did at the end was a bit hairy, his reaction to spooky fillers was still to do his best to get over them -and somehow leave them up. So gold stars all round really!


----------



## milliepops (9 August 2021)

Isaac looking fab there RF 

I am finding this thread so useful for a little kick up the bum, I've been stuck in retrainers dressage land for so long it's fab to see some really lovely examples of young horses progressing in other areas.


----------



## Ouch05 (9 August 2021)

had a very stressful time with Edward. We had to move with work from the South East to Lincoln the boys although they travelled well become clingy, something that they have never done before. Even my old boy would gallop around the field when Edward was removed. A month after, a lot of calmer and hair loss by me and they are back to normal. 

Ridden wise something clicked with Edward two weeks ago with the flat work and although the canter work is very very rough in the school with struggling with one lead the W/T are beautiful. No issues with cantering on hacks which he has been enjoying since we moved and will hack on his own but not gone far if i'm honest. But did go to his second away dressage yesterday and once again he was super. 

This week I am looking at starting to jump him, he is not quite 5 yet and really wanted to wait until I thought he was strong enough now I think he is ready to pop a small pole or two.


----------



## TheMule (9 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Well Isaac had a nice return to going out and about with a jumping lesson yesterday:






More importantly, he also behaved impeccably. I took both horses, so I was really pleased that he came out, let me tack up and mount whilst ignoring his friend on the lorry. Was calm and sensible in his lesson, and then got back on the lorry when I pulled the other horse off, then stood on lorry eating hay without making a fuss while I jumped the other horse. It was *so much* less dramatic than I thought it might be!

And whilst some of his jumping in the round we did at the end was a bit hairy, his reaction to spooky fillers was still to do his best to get over them -and somehow leave them up. So gold stars all round really!
		
Click to expand...

Love that he can just travel out with the other horse and not put up a fuss. I don’t think we'll ever achieve that 😂
What a good boy!


----------



## TheMule (9 August 2021)

Ouch05 said:



			had a very stressful time with Edward. We had to move with work from the South East to Lincoln the boys although they travelled well become clingy, something that they have never done before. Even my old boy would gallop around the field when Edward was removed. A month after, a lot of calmer and hair loss by me and they are back to normal.

Ridden wise something clicked with Edward two weeks ago with the flat work and although the canter work is very very rough in the school with struggling with one lead the W/T are beautiful. No issues with cantering on hacks which he has been enjoying since we moved and will hack on his own but not gone far if i'm honest. But did go to his second away dressage yesterday and once again he was super.

This week I am looking at starting to jump him, he is not quite 5 yet and really wanted to wait until I thought he was strong enough now I think he is ready to pop a small pole or two.

View attachment 77413

Click to expand...

Well done for getting through the stress, he's looking super!


----------



## RachelFerd (9 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			Love that he can just travel out with the other horse and not put up a fuss. I don’t think we'll ever achieve that 😂
What a good boy!
		
Click to expand...

It probably helps that i'm on a big livery yard, so while they are stabled opposite each other, and go in the field together, they aren't only attached to each other. Although I also think Isaac is just quite an independent character - he's been unbothered by hacking out alone and being in the lead since he started really.


----------



## lannerch (9 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			It probably helps that i'm on a big livery yard, so while they are stabled opposite each other, and go in the field together, they aren't only attached to each other. Although I also think Isaac is just quite an independent character - he's been unbothered by hacking out alone and being in the lead since he started really.
		
Click to expand...

Layla is the same , you can take her on an outing in the box or trailer with one other or even a a group and she’s happy to do her own thing , she is also on a big livery yard, and very independent.

You must be over the moon with Isaac RachelFerd he took everything in his strides and jumped some very scary fillers too , looks very scopey as well. ❤️


----------



## daffy44 (10 August 2021)

I love seeing how all the youngsters are progressing!  Isaac has a lovely attitude to his jumping and a very nice technique to go with it.
MP, I love that faffing about stage with 3yr olds, no pressure, all fun, and they are like little jolly sponges at that age.

I took my 4yr old out for his first lesson yesterday, somewhat earlier than I thought was ideal, but the lesson was already booked, and my older horse has had a minor knock, so he is not up for a lesson at the moment, so I decided to chuck the youngster in at the deep end.  He is very easy to do, no bother on the lorry, happy to stand and eat and watch the world go by, tacking up, getting on etc all no bother, so he was feeling very grown up until he saw my trainers birds dotting about and this caused his brain to fall out of his ears a bit!  But whilst they caused one end of the arena to be terrifying, he did some very nice work in the other end and we eventually got him to put his brave pants on and go all round the arena on both reins.  So a successful outing and I think one where he grew up a lot, my trainer really liked him too, which is lovely, and the horse has spent most of today flat out snoring in the field!


----------



## windand rain (10 August 2021)

You can take Kitten anywhere on her own or with others and she is great the 25 year old on the other hand has to go alone as even if you pick up a strange horse on the way it becomes her  best buddy and she behaves like a 3 year old badly behaved colt if it is taken away from her


----------



## milliepops (10 August 2021)

daffy44 said:



			I took my 4yr old out for his first lesson yesterday, somewhat earlier than I thought was ideal, but the lesson was already booked, and my older horse has had a minor knock, so he is not up for a lesson at the moment, so I decided to chuck the youngster in at the deep end.  He is very easy to do, no bother on the lorry, happy to stand and eat and watch the world go by, tacking up, getting on etc all no bother, so he was feeling very grown up until he saw my trainers birds dotting about and this caused his brain to fall out of his ears a bit!  But whilst they caused one end of the arena to be terrifying, he did some very nice work in the other end and we eventually got him to put his brave pants on and go all round the arena on both reins.  So a successful outing and I think one where he grew up a lot, my trainer really liked him too, which is lovely, and the horse has spent most of today flat out snoring in the field!
		
Click to expand...

I bet he is shattered today 😴 🤣


----------



## daffy44 (10 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			I bet he is shattered today 😴 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yup, this is how he has spent his day


----------



## TheMule (10 August 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Yup, this is how he has spent his day
		
Click to expand...

Oh bless him! Glad he took it all in his stride (bar the birds 🦅😲)


----------



## MinKo (10 August 2021)

windand rain said:



			I hope Kitten is good and grows out of it she is inclined to strop by bouncing off her front leg not rearing as such more hopping up
		
Click to expand...

Mine had that trick and decked me a few times doing it, she has grown out of it now and is now 14 years old and only ever does it when turned out after being clipped.


----------



## lannerch (11 August 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Yup, this is how he has spent his day
		
Click to expand...

Lol you can always tell if layla has been for a party to as she also is flat out usually just the evening snoozing as well.  At least it means they both know how to totally relax and chill ❤️

I love reading the updates this thread really helps to compare and contrast and reassure that me that I am doing the right thing I always worry I am doing too much, too little too soon, too late etc.


----------



## Marigold4 (11 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Isaac had a month off pretty much after his trip to camp at Vale View. He's been back in work for two weeks now and had his first little jump back last night. He'd still quite like to utilise a bit too much speed at times, but he's getting a bit quicker and smarter with his footwork. We are booked into three different SJ/XC lessons with three different coaches this month, so I'm hoping to add lots of ideas to the toolbox as to how to continue to improve the jumping basics...







Click to expand...

Nice to see someone getting off their horse's back - especially with a young horse


----------



## Marigold4 (11 August 2021)

MinKo said:



			Mine had that trick and decked me a few times doing it, she has grown out of it now and is now 14 years old and only ever does it when turned out after being clipped.
		
Click to expand...

My young horse does the front leg thing too when having a strop - have you worked out any tips for dealing with it??


----------



## MinKo (11 August 2021)

Marigold4 said:



			My young horse does the front leg thing too when having a strop - have you worked out any tips for dealing with it??
		
Click to expand...

Only growling at her and a good neck strap.


----------



## TheMule (11 August 2021)

Hit another mile(mule?)stone today as I had help and was feeling a little reckless so I jumped the mule! She hasn’t actually worked in the arena for a couple of months but she has been going forwards so sweetly out hacking I thought it would translate back into the enclosed space and I was right- she wasn’t quite the natural that Nova is, but she popped a few fences very sweetly 
I will repeat tomorrow and once more next week then leave it for this year.


----------



## milliepops (11 August 2021)

Love "mulestone"


----------



## GG13 (11 August 2021)

Lovely to read everyone’s updates and hear how all your lovely youngsters are coming along. 
Life has been really busy the last few weeks so I haven’t been doing as much as I feel I should. I’ve just about been keeping my 4yo ticking over with hacking and a couple of schooling sessions. Despite the lack of any proper work she is feeling stronger so Im looking forward to be able to crack on a bit in the autumn.
I really want to get her out xc before next year so hoping I can fit that in next month!


----------



## MarvelVillis (13 August 2021)

Love reading everyone's updates  my boy has been out hacking a few times a week since being backed in May and he's been a total superstar. I've been taking him out by himself a few times with my sister riding her bike infront which he has been really good about. We have to cross a busy A road flyover in order to get to the good hacking and he now does it quite happily which is a relief. He turned 4 at the beginning of this month, and it's amazing how well behaved he is compared to some of the older naughtier liveries that we ride out with...  long may it continue! I've started doing some very basic school work with him once a week (20 mins at a time). Yesterday we walked over a coloured pole on the ground for the first time (which he managed to stand on and roll!) but he was quite happily going over it towards the end of the session. Really happy with how well he's looking and how well he's behaving (excuse the ears, he's far from grumpy!)


----------



## TheMule (14 August 2021)

MarvelVillis said:



			Love reading everyone's updates  my boy has been out hacking a few times a week since being backed in May and he's been a total superstar. I've been taking him out by himself a few times with my sister riding her bike infront which he has been really good about. We have to cross a busy A road flyover in order to get to the good hacking and he now does it quite happily which is a relief. He turned 4 at the beginning of this month, and it's amazing how well behaved he is compared to some of the older naughtier liveries that we ride out with...  long may it continue! I've started doing some very basic school work with him once a week (20 mins at a time). Yesterday we walked over a coloured pole on the ground for the first time (which he managed to stand on and roll!) but he was quite happily going over it towards the end of the session. Really happy with how well he's looking and how well he's behaving (excuse the ears, he's far from grumpy!)
View attachment 77651

Click to expand...

He's a lovely looking horse and sounds like you're producing him really nicely- keeping everything low stress tends to produce low stress horses IMO!


----------



## TheMule (14 August 2021)

Nova was super today- he was a bit lit up at the start as there was a lot more going on than he has seen before, but he has a really good brain and settled into his job well. We kept it small but he popped all the fillers and the brush skinny with no fuss. I just love his attitude and he has all the jump in there to jump bigger fences next year and beyond 🤞


----------



## windand rain (14 August 2021)

Kitten had a grump about wearing her saddle for the first time but soon settled and was lead out wearing it while the 4 year old had a short Hack


----------



## milliepops (14 August 2021)

Nova looking fab TM!  You must be so excited for the future with him.

Dug out a saddle for Frankel to try on. He had forgotten what saddle pads were but wasn't remotely bothered about wearing a saddle, we went for a little stroll and then he had a nap, haha.  When we were starting loading practice i had been a bit worried that he was going to be a bit.... um... "slow"  but he is really enjoying his little lessons.  I think he'd just got in a habit of being switched off.  Need to figure out how we can introduce steering next I think.  Hera thinks it's well boring being tied up in the shelter while F does his thing but it's good practice for her, otherwise she just has to get involved


----------



## TheMule (14 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			Nova looking fab TM!  You must be so excited for the future with him.

Dug out a saddle for Frankel to try on. He had forgotten what saddle pads were but wasn't remotely bothered about wearing a saddle, we went for a little stroll and then he had a nap, haha.  When we were starting loading practice i had been a bit worried that he was going to be a bit.... um... "slow"  but he is really enjoying his little lessons.  I think he'd just got in a habit of being switched off.  Need to figure out how we can introduce steering next I think.  Hera thinks it's well boring being tied up in the shelter while F does his thing but it's good practice for her, otherwise she just has to get involved 






Click to expand...

I love his ears! They almost rival my mule’s 😂


----------



## milliepops (14 August 2021)

hahaha they are a bit of a "feature"


----------



## lannerch (14 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			Nova was super today- he was a bit lit up at the start as there was a lot more going on than he has seen before, but he has a really good brain and settled into his job well. We kept it small but he popped all the fillers and the brush skinny with no fuss. I just love his attitude and he has all the jump in there to jump bigger fences next year and beyond 🤞






Click to expand...

Looking fabulous mule very forward and flowing looking very exciting for the future ❤️


----------



## TheMule (14 August 2021)

lannerch said:



			Looking fabulous mule very forward and flowing looking very exciting for the future ❤️
		
Click to expand...

Thank you- I am so chuffed with how straight and easy he is, I think he enjoys it as much as I do!


----------



## Northern (15 August 2021)

Well we're in lockdown again, so what better time to get on the baby!
(Before anyone questions, essential horse care and exercise is allowed, there is very little chance of cross transmission with how my yard is set up).
B has had 8 weeks off now to grow up over the rainy winter. I just decided yesterday to hop on and see what I had.
Well I was pleasantly surprised! Stood politely at the mounting block and seemed keen to explore. Today I hopped on and went solo down a lane, met some others coming the other way and tagged along. She was the sensible one amongst slightly wind crazed horses in the paddocks either side 
Going to take her into the school for some basic schooling again soon, see what she's remembered. Then out and about a bit. I think she'll like going out and seeing the world, she's a bold little big thing.

Little big baby is growing up  Just over 3.5 years now. Looking almost svelte now, she's no longer rugged in the cold in the effort to shiver off some kilos before the spring grass really kicks in.


----------



## RachelFerd (15 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			Thank you- I am so chuffed with how straight and easy he is, I think he enjoys it as much as I do!
		
Click to expand...

He makes it look very easy - and also looks like he lets you ride him forwards nicely to the bridle without any fuss. And then a super neat pop when he gets there!


----------



## rara007 (15 August 2021)

D day tomorrow. First time in the carriage!


----------



## RachelFerd (15 August 2021)

Yet more Isaac spam 😁 XC group lesson today and he's polishing his halo for good behavior!


----------



## TPO (15 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:








Yet more Isaac spam 😁 XC group lesson today and he's polishing his halo for good behavior!
		
Click to expand...

I saw your videos on insta. He is looking so good. You've done such a good job with him


----------



## TheMule (16 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:








Yet more Isaac spam 😁 XC group lesson today and he's polishing his halo for good behavior!
		
Click to expand...

He's lovely and bold. Well done!


----------



## j1ffy (16 August 2021)

I feel very behind watching all these lovely mature-looking jumping videos! The 4yos are all looking fantastic and it's great to see Frankel getting going MP.

Chilli's had an educational couple of weeks, with his first trip out for a hack last week. We just went 15 mins down the road for a hack with my semi-retired boy Indio and his loaner, my other old boy Pocholo and his loaner joined us too so Chilli had two wingmen! Not that he needed them as he was very calm and even did his first water crossing with very little hesitation.




Yesterday a friend came to ride him, which is his first new rider this year. I hopped on first and he was his usual exuberant self, including a rather lively canter and a slight over-responsiveness when I asked him to turn, which almost resulted in his first jump being over a 90cm fence with scary filler. He did prick his ears and lock on before I said 'no' so hopefully we'll have our own jumping video in the next couple of months!

We've not spent a lot of time in the school and our focus is on slowing down, lowering the neck and edging his nose out as he naturally wants to go more up and round. As I was only warming him up I didn't get to where I'd like him to be, but I was pleased that his trot was steadier from the get-go (unlike the canter!) and it felt like he would be willing so stretch with just a little more work. Seeing her on him also reinforced that his saddle isn't great for rider position - she's very accomplished but also went into a chair seat.

Friend hopped on and had a big grin, he really is a lot of fun! He did go back to his speedy trot but it was lovely seeing him open up with someone else on him, there's a lovely big trot in there once he learns to use his back properly.

A little video from our warm-up trot:


----------



## RachelFerd (16 August 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I feel very behind watching all these lovely mature-looking jumping videos! The 4yos are all looking fantastic and it's great to see Frankel getting going MP.

Chilli's had an educational couple of weeks, with his first trip out for a hack last week. We just went 15 mins down the road for a hack with my semi-retired boy Indio and his loaner, my other old boy Pocholo and his loaner joined us too so Chilli had two wingmen! Not that he needed them as he was very calm and even did his first water crossing with very little hesitation.

View attachment 77821


Yesterday a friend came to ride him, which is his first new rider this year. I hopped on first and he was his usual exuberant self, including a rather lively canter and a slight over-responsiveness when I asked him to turn, which almost resulted in his first jump being over a 90cm fence with scary filler. He did prick his ears and lock on before I said 'no' so hopefully we'll have our own jumping video in the next couple of months!

We've not spent a lot of time in the school and our focus is on slowing down, lowering the neck and edging his nose out as he naturally wants to go more up and round. As I was only warming him up I didn't get to where I'd like him to be, but I was pleased that his trot was steadier from the get-go (unlike the canter!) and it felt like he would be willing so stretch with just a little more work. Seeing her on him also reinforced that his saddle isn't great for rider position - she's very accomplished but also went into a chair seat.

Friend hopped on and had a big grin, he really is a lot of fun! He did go back to his speedy trot but it was lovely seeing him open up with someone else on him, there's a lovely big trot in there once he learns to use his back properly.

A little video from our warm-up trot:







Click to expand...


He looks like he has got so much natural energy just ready to be deployed - in a good way!


----------



## j1ffy (16 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			He looks like he has got so much natural energy just ready to be deployed - in a good way!
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly how he feels - it's very exciting to have such a bold, self-motivated young horse having had a couple that require a lot more convincing!


----------



## rara007 (16 August 2021)

we have a good school report 👌🏻


----------



## RachelFerd (16 August 2021)

j1ffy said:



			That's exactly how he feels - it's very exciting to have such a bold, self-motivated young horse having had a couple that require a lot more convincing!
		
Click to expand...

That's the ultimate goal isn't it - producing a horse who is a good citizen and who is well conditioned to always saying 'yes' when you ask them to do something/anything. Certainly applies to a XC course, but fairly sure it also applies to the driving horse or the dressage horse too. Being able to say 'yes' is also predicated on them being attuned to listen to what we're asking and to have the confidence to supply an answer. 

Most of the issues I have with Simon (the older horse) are based around him having been able to say 'no' a lot before I got him. I've been trying to turn him into a yes person, but he's always got that part of him that knows that 'no' has been an option in the distant past. I'm hoping that Isaac's early education can have a bit of a better basis. Or at least, am trying!


----------



## milliepops (16 August 2021)

I also have one that has a strong history in saying NO and everything I have done with my 2 young ones so far has been really focused on trying to set them up so that "yes" is easy!  Having a No-er is bleddy hard going.


----------



## j1ffy (16 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			That's the ultimate goal isn't it - producing a horse who is a good citizen and who is well conditioned to always saying 'yes' when you ask them to do something/anything. Certainly applies to a XC course, but fairly sure it also applies to the driving horse or the dressage horse too. Being able to say 'yes' is also predicated on them being attuned to listen to what we're asking and to have the confidence to supply an answer.
		
Click to expand...

Very well put, and I would say it applies to any horse in just about any career. Dressage - definitely required, particularly once you move to Ele and above (and reading MP's FB posts about the adjustability and responsiveness required at FEI levels has been enlightening). But even hacking - the ability to say 'yes' to go past a scary object or move out of the way of a car or open a gate. If you have a 'yes' horse you'll always find them a good home if circumstances change, and that's the best gift you can give them.



RachelFerd said:



			Most of the issues I have with Simon (the older horse) are based around him having been able to say 'no' a lot before I got him. I've been trying to turn him into a yes person, but he's always got that part of him that knows that 'no' has been an option in the distant past. I'm hoping that Isaac's early education can have a bit of a better basis. Or at least, am trying!
		
Click to expand...

I would say that you are succeeding with Isaac!


----------



## RachelFerd (16 August 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Very well put, and I would say it applies to any horse in just about any career. Dressage - definitely required, particularly once you move to Ele and above (and reading MP's FB posts about the adjustability and responsiveness required at FEI levels has been enlightening). But even hacking - the ability to say 'yes' to go past a scary object or move out of the way of a car or open a gate. If you have a 'yes' horse you'll always find them a good home if circumstances change, and that's the best gift you can give them.



I would say that you are succeeding with Isaac!
		
Click to expand...

More musings on this though - it is also about us as riders/trainers always asking the appropriate questions though isn't it. Simon probably started saying 'no' when he was in training as a racehorse, was asked to go faster up the gallops - and had to say no, because he isn't very fast and couldn't keep up with his work partners. Then he started saying no to going onto the gallops, and saying no to being a lead horse, and then 'no' became a default.


----------



## j1ffy (16 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			More musings on this though - it is also about us as riders/trainers always asking the appropriate questions though isn't it. Simon probably started saying 'no' when he was in training as a racehorse, was asked to go faster up the gallops - and had to say no, because he isn't very fast and couldn't keep up with his work partners. Then he started saying no to going onto the gallops, and saying no to being a lead horse, and then 'no' became a default.
		
Click to expand...

The art is in knowing when a horse would benefit from being gently pushed to try. Hopefully by building trust brick by brick they’ll stay on the right side of the line…


----------



## TheMule (16 August 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I feel very behind watching all these lovely mature-looking jumping videos! The 4yos are all looking fantastic and it's great to see Frankel getting going MP.

Chilli's had an educational couple of weeks, with his first trip out for a hack last week. We just went 15 mins down the road for a hack with my semi-retired boy Indio and his loaner, my other old boy Pocholo and his loaner joined us too so Chilli had two wingmen! Not that he needed them as he was very calm and even did his first water crossing with very little hesitation.

View attachment 77821


Yesterday a friend came to ride him, which is his first new rider this year. I hopped on first and he was his usual exuberant self, including a rather lively canter and a slight over-responsiveness when I asked him to turn, which almost resulted in his first jump being over a 90cm fence with scary filler. He did prick his ears and lock on before I said 'no' so hopefully we'll have our own jumping video in the next couple of months!

We've not spent a lot of time in the school and our focus is on slowing down, lowering the neck and edging his nose out as he naturally wants to go more up and round. As I was only warming him up I didn't get to where I'd like him to be, but I was pleased that his trot was steadier from the get-go (unlike the canter!) and it felt like he would be willing so stretch with just a little more work. Seeing her on him also reinforced that his saddle isn't great for rider position - she's very accomplished but also went into a chair seat.

Friend hopped on and had a big grin, he really is a lot of fun! He did go back to his speedy trot but it was lovely seeing him open up with someone else on him, there's a lovely big trot in there once he learns to use his back properly.

A little video from our warm-up trot:







Click to expand...

He is cracking- so much quality and lots to like already for his stage of training


----------



## TheMule (16 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			That's the ultimate goal isn't it - producing a horse who is a good citizen and who is well conditioned to always saying 'yes' when you ask them to do something/anything. Certainly applies to a XC course, but fairly sure it also applies to the driving horse or the dressage horse too. Being able to say 'yes' is also predicated on them being attuned to listen to what we're asking and to have the confidence to supply an answer.

Most of the issues I have with Simon (the older horse) are based around him having been able to say 'no' a lot before I got him. I've been trying to turn him into a yes person, but he's always got that part of him that knows that 'no' has been an option in the distant past. I'm hoping that Isaac's early education can have a bit of a better basis. Or at least, am trying!
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree and it's why I only want to breed/ produce my own horses. I haven’t bought a produced horse since my first one aged 15- I have made lots of mistakes(!) but feel in a good place now to develop them how to be well rounded, straightforward horses (and mules!)


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 August 2021)

Haven't really done much with F at the moment. She had still looked quite immature, but now looks a bit more adult! All we have been doing is mooching about with the saddle on in vague circles and learning to move away from pressure. 

Here is a recent pic! With my other mare N looking thrilled in the background 🤣.


----------



## j1ffy (18 August 2021)

SS - she's looking lovely!

Chilli and I had an interesting evening. I'd had a busy day at work (and also bad PMS! Never a good combo) so decided a short hack around the farm tracks was in order, as anything more demanding would be bound to end badly - short temper + schooling is not good for building the 'yes' response in my experience!

It was lovely to spend some time grooming and I started tacking up. He had a girth that tended to crease so I have changed it for a soft Stuebben string girth, but Chilli still gets a bit tense when I do it up. I wasn't on-the-ball enough and he managed to nip me hard on the arm, I have a lovely bruise developing despite having a jumper on at the time. He got a telling off and was a tad quiet for all of 30 seconds before being back to his usual demanding, cuddly self. 

Hopped on and he was very buzzy. I don't want him to think that he can canter every time we are on a grass track so I kept him to walk with just a trot around a wooded area. He thought that was very fun so did some trot-on-the-spot once we came back to walk. I decided to use that so sat up, clicked and we had a lovely soft, rhythmical baby piaffe for a few steps. One to put away for a couple of years but it's good to know it's there.

Carried on and we had our first buck 😂 Chilli wanted to canter, I said no, he did a baby buck. He got a little kick and a 'no' and we carried on with no issues. Bless him - I think he needs a good canter somewhere but the short canters we've got on the farm aren't going to do the trick! A longer hack to a good grassy hill may be in order soon 😊


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 August 2021)

j1ffy said:



			SS - she's looking lovely!

Chilli and I had an interesting evening. I'd had a busy day at work (and also bad PMS! Never a good combo) so decided a short hack around the farm tracks was in order, as anything more demanding would be bound to end badly - short temper + schooling is not good for building the 'yes' response in my experience!

It was lovely to spend some time grooming and I started tacking up. He had a girth that tended to crease so I have changed it for a soft Stuebben string girth, but Chilli still gets a bit tense when I do it up. I wasn't on-the-ball enough and he managed to nip me hard on the arm, I have a lovely bruise developing despite having a jumper on at the time. He got a telling off and was a tad quiet for all of 30 seconds before being back to his usual demanding, cuddly self.

Hopped on and he was very buzzy. I don't want him to think that he can canter every time we are on a grass track so I kept him to walk with just a trot around a wooded area. He thought that was very fun so did some trot-on-the-spot once we came back to walk. I decided to use that so sat up, clicked and we had a lovely soft, rhythmical baby piaffe for a few steps. One to put away for a couple of years but it's good to know it's there.

Carried on and we had our first buck 😂 Chilli wanted to canter, I said no, he did a baby buck. He got a little kick and a 'no' and we carried on with no issues. Bless him - I think he needs a good canter somewhere but the short canters we've got on the farm aren't going to do the trick! A longer hack to a good grassy hill may be in order soon 😊
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! I'm not sure about yours but my Spanish seem to have quite thin skin and I have to be very careful about not pinching!

At least you know he is reasonable when you say no and I'm sure he will love a good canter!


----------



## j1ffy (18 August 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Ouch! I'm not sure about yours but my Spanish seem to have quite thin skin and I have to be very careful about not pinching!

At least you know he is reasonable when you say no and I'm sure he will love a good canter!
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully mine are all pretty thick-skinned! Maybe it's because they're boys 😂. Even horse flies don't bother them too much, though they do appreciate me swatting them.

He'd never obviously objected to the old girth but was always tense when I went to do it up (and tried to bite it once or twice), but once it was on he was fine. The Stuebben string girth is the only one that didn't rub my other PRE when we were doing a lot of long-distance rides, it's lovely and soft and the saddle feels more secure too. Hopefully Chilli will stop investigating it with his teeth once he's used to it...

My only worry about a good canter is his strength / fitness - I don't want to risk his legs with him getting too strong and fast. I'm probably just being paranoid!


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 August 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Thankfully mine are all pretty thick-skinned! Maybe it's because they're boys 😂. Even horse flies don't bother them too much, though they do appreciate me swatting them.

He'd never obviously objected to the old girth but was always tense when I went to do it up (and tried to bite it once or twice), but once it was on he was fine. The Stuebben string girth is the only one that didn't rub my other PRE when we were doing a lot of long-distance rides, it's lovely and soft and the saddle feels more secure too. Hopefully Chilli will stop investigating it with his teeth once he's used to it...

My only worry about a good canter is his strength / fitness - I don't want to risk his legs with him getting too strong and fast. I'm probably just being paranoid!
		
Click to expand...

I would give it a go, no worse then what they do in field 🙈


----------



## j1ffy (18 August 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I would give it a go, no worse then what they do in field 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Lol - good point. And judging by the muddy splash marks he's often covered in (if I forged Pollock's signature I could sell him as a work of art), he's clearly not fussed about going through mud and water so a level grass / all-weather track wouldn't be an issue!


----------



## windand rain (18 August 2021)

little monkey is coming on nicely although she still has her own opinion of how everything should be done. still working off her head collar as need the dentist to check her out before properly bitting her


----------



## rara007 (18 August 2021)

we have trot!
Great thanks to the boarding school she’s at


----------



## ester (18 August 2021)

and all three of them are matching stride 🤣


----------



## TheMule (18 August 2021)

Nova had another useful overnight trip. We went xc schooling yesterday and the little monster was very fresh and excited- nearly had me off in the car park with a little outburst 😈 But he was pretty good at the fences- straight in the water and over the ditch, had a couple of wobbles when our lead horse 'forgot' his International eventing career and slammed on the brakes 🙄 so we had to ditch him and go it alone,  and he finished confident around a little course. He then did a couple of grids today very nicely so will have an easy week of hacking. Only a couple more outings planned and then he's having a few months off out in the field. Going to miss riding him!

Here he is (on the left) with our homebred 2 year old Lusitano x Andalusian (he is the mule's half brother). Who is huge 😳


----------



## ImmyS (20 August 2021)

Absolutely loving this thread! Having bought my first ever 3 year old this year it’s fun to watch other people’s journey!

Finn is a 3 year old RID gelding I bought back in March unseen from Ireland. He had been lightly backed. He had some down time before going to my trainer for a bit of schooling. He’s since had a mixture of down time, ground work and very light occasional hacking

I’m hoping to box him to a friends for a hack and take him to an in-hand show this autumn for a bit of ‘life experience’ before being chucked out in the field until next spring.

He’s the sweetest boy and is so bold - often nannying his 14 year old hacking buddy passed scary things! I’m really excited about his future.

Schooling with my trainer back in May - 






Being a good boy out hacking






Looking rather grown up this morning -


----------



## TheMule (20 August 2021)

ImmyS said:



			Absolutely loving this thread! Having bought my first ever 3 year old this year it’s fun to watch other people’s journey!

Finn is a 3 year old RID gelding I bought back in March unseen from Ireland. He had been lightly backed. He had some down time before going to my trainer for a bit of schooling. He’s since had a mixture of down time, ground work and very light occasional hacking

I’m hoping to box him to a friends for a hack and take him to an in-hand show this autumn for a bit of ‘life experience’ before being chucked out in the field until next spring.

He’s the sweetest boy and is so bold - often nannying his 14 year old hacking buddy passed scary things! I’m really excited about his future.

Schooling with my trainer back in May -






Being a good boy out hacking






Looking rather grown up this morning -

View attachment 78029

Click to expand...

He is gorgeous- I am a sucker for a ginger with lots of white!
Looking forward to following his progress


----------



## ImmyS (20 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			He is gorgeous- I am a sucker for a ginger with lots of white!
Looking forward to following his progress
		
Click to expand...

ahh thank you! Your two are gorgeous! Look forward to following them over the coming years!


----------



## Caol Ila (21 August 2021)

Obviously Hermosa has been mostly on maternity leave.

We introduced her to a rain sheet today. She was unimpressed. Lots of spooking and dancing around. We'll show her the fleece cooler tomorrow or Sunday. Might be less scary, as it makes less weird noises.

Caso, on the other hand, thought the rain sheet was a fantastic toy. My friend, who is buying him, is looking forward to him being a damn sight easier than his mum. Thinking you are doing your youngstock a favor by not bloody well showing them anything, ever, is _insane._


----------



## daffy44 (23 August 2021)

Finally got to try working with other horses at a local pole work clinic, as expected he was very good, happy to work at the same time as the other horse, happy to stand still while the other horse cantered round him, and finished off walking on the buckle next to the other horse.  So lots of ticks in boxes for the boy, but it has shown to me that he still lacks confidence working away from home, and I need to help him improve on this.  He is immaculately behaved at the traveling, loading, tacking up etc, easy to get on, and he feels safe, but whilst at home he is really lovely, forward and goey, away from home he hangs a bit, feels stuffy and drops behind my leg.  He is a very genuine soul, and the lack of confidence has surprised me a little because he is very confident hacking out alone etc, but if I've learnt nothing else, its that horses always have a little surprise up their sleeves!  But I'm sure its pretty minor, and he just needs a little more time and experience, I'm very pleased he was so good with another horse, and I will do some more of that just to cement it in, but an excellent start.


----------



## RachelFerd (24 August 2021)

First prelim tests for Isaac this weekend - dressage show on our yard, so not having to go anywhere (although it does always surprise them when there are lots of strange horses at home and everything looks a bit different!)

Did two nice tests of varying quality throughout - just needs to build strength to improve the consistency. 


Fi


----------



## ImmyS (24 August 2021)

Trailer loading practice for Finn today. He’s never loaded onto a trailer and only travelled a couple of times in a small lorry in his life. He walked straight on and settled in there really well. Practiced backing off and getting on a few times and practice having back bar up and ramp and he was good as gold. Hoping to take a short pootle out to a friends just down the road at the weekend for his first time actually out in the trailer. Hopefully he’s as settled once on the move 🙏





He likes it so much he decided to load and unload himself a couple of times whilst we tidied up!


----------



## rara007 (24 August 2021)

That end goal is edging closer!


----------



## ycbm (24 August 2021)

rara007 said:



View attachment 78297

That end goal is edging closer!
		
Click to expand...

Is this the German import Rara? Looking good.


----------



## rara007 (24 August 2021)

Yes  Both mine are German- she’s Westphalian but actually half German riding pony  filling into herself but still bum high!


----------



## Caol Ila (25 August 2021)

Hermosa practiced wearing a rug today. She's not greatly impressed by things being flung over her back, so we're going to be doing lots of this. She's wearing my friend's rug, which belongs to her 17.3hh Hanoverian, but it's the principle of the thing.

Caso wanted to be as cool as mum so he practiced wearing one too.


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 August 2021)

I love him in his little green rug 🤩. He's gone a nice colour too.


----------



## ester (25 August 2021)

Immy that video 🤣🤣


----------



## rara007 (26 August 2021)

We be trotting 👌🏻
Well her boarding school is!


----------



## Caol Ila (26 August 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I love him in his little green rug 🤩. He's gone a nice colour too.
		
Click to expand...

He’s in the process of becoming bay. I think he’ll look a lot like mum, maybe a bit darker.


----------



## Cloball (26 August 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Hermosa practiced wearing a rug today. She's not greatly impressed by things being flung over her back, so we're going to be doing lots of this. She's wearing my friend's rug, which belongs to her 17.3hh Hanoverian, but it's the principle of the thing.

Caso wanted to be as cool as mum so he practiced wearing one too.

View attachment 78421
View attachment 78422

Click to expand...

Oh I recognise that yard. Caso looks very smart and bold in his outlook as well as his rug ☺️


----------



## Northern (26 August 2021)

Well, we're off games for a few months after an incident with a gate post and latch.
Trying not to be too despondent, I had just started riding her again and wanted to do some schooling before summer.
I've had an awful couple of weeks so this just topped everything off, of course. But that's horses for you (I'm sure it isn't just mine)...
She's only 3.5 years old and the time off won't hurt her. Will use the time to rehash some groundwork with her and maybe pony her out on some rides.
Don't look if squeamish (though I kept the original photo for myself  ). The stitches have since failed and it will have to heal as an open wound.



Spoiler


----------



## TheMule (26 August 2021)

Northern said:



			Well, we're off games for a few months after an incident with a gate post and latch.
Trying not to be too despondent, I had just started riding her again and wanted to do some schooling before summer.
I've had an awful couple of weeks so this just topped everything off, of course. But that's horses for you (I'm sure it isn't just mine)...
She's only 3.5 years old and the time off won't hurt her. Will use the time to rehash some groundwork with her and maybe pony her out on some rides.
Don't look if squeamish (though I kept the original photo for myself  ). The stitches have since failed and it will have to heal as an open wound.



Spoiler




View attachment 78445





Click to expand...

Oh goodness, poor little thing! 🤞for speedy healing


----------



## j1ffy (26 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			First prelim tests for Isaac this weekend - dressage show on our yard, so not having to go anywhere (although it does always surprise them when there are lots of strange horses at home and everything looks a bit different!)

Did two nice tests of varying quality throughout - just needs to build strength to improve the consistency.

View attachment 78246
Fi
	View attachment 78247
View attachment 78248

Click to expand...

He looks very grown-up! Lovely.



ImmyS said:



			Trailer loading practice for Finn today. He’s never loaded onto a trailer and only travelled a couple of times in a small lorry in his life. He walked straight on and settled in there really well. Practiced backing off and getting on a few times and practice having back bar up and ramp and he was good as gold. Hoping to take a short pootle out to a friends just down the road at the weekend for his first time actually out in the trailer. Hopefully he’s as settled once on the move 🙏

View attachment 78289
View attachment 78290


He likes it so much he decided to load and unload himself a couple of times whilst we tidied up!







Click to expand...

Love this! How cute.



rara007 said:



			We be trotting 👌🏻
Well her boarding school is!
	View attachment 78433
View attachment 78434

Click to expand...

Very exciting - she's looking great. She's such a smart pony!



Northern said:



			Well, we're off games for a few months after an incident with a gate post and latch.
Trying not to be too despondent, I had just started riding her again and wanted to do some schooling before summer.
I've had an awful couple of weeks so this just topped everything off, of course. But that's horses for you (I'm sure it isn't just mine)...
She's only 3.5 years old and the time off won't hurt her. Will use the time to rehash some groundwork with her and maybe pony her out on some rides.
Don't look if squeamish (though I kept the original photo for myself  ). The stitches have since failed and it will have to heal as an open wound.


Click to expand...

Wow - that looks nasty  I hope it heals well, as you say some time off won't hurt. Chilli spent six months in the field over winter and it did him the world of good, he really strengthened up and matured.

Chilli's been such a delight but we've had a case of the Kevins this week! He's always been fairly whizzy but absolutely refused to relax at all in the school on Sunday. We had some lovely Paso Fino impressions during a couple of our disagreements... Given the weather, I thought the grass may be flushing so planned to take him for a good canter around the field at home on Tuesday, but he was so sideways-bouncy and tense that I bottled it as I wasn't sure I could hold him, and the end of the field comes up quite quickly if you go too fast. As luck would have it, a lovely young and talented eventer who is based at the yard was just finishing schooling one of his horses so I was able to get him on Chilli. Naturally Chilli was absolutely fine once he started cantering, so I felt like a bit of a fool but equally it gave me confidence seeing him cantering so politely.

We had a timely lesson yesterday and our trainer 'fixed' the problem in the first five minutes - she's just fab! She spotted that Chilli was coming back and up with his neck and that was causing the blockage. I needed to be firmer and clearer in my instructions to bring his neck down, which also brought his knees down  and then he began to relax through his back. He would still try to rush so some firm half-halts and transitions, then immediate release, were needed and after a few of these we had rhythmic, calm, small trot and even canter. 

We're doing an Intro test at a small comp on the yard on Sunday, just for experience of working in a warm-up then in front of a judge. If we can avoid Paso Fino and Hackney-on-speed impressions I'll be happy!


----------



## daydreamer (26 August 2021)

I haven't posted much on here as I have just been pottering with my 3 year old and not doing much. I've pretty much just been faffing about with him in his field. My instructor came once a few weeks ago and gave me some groundwork things to work on and some exercises to help work towards bitting him. 

She came again to help me today and he had a bit in for the first time and we had a *first sit on!!  *

I'm so pleased with him, very relaxed. I've been doing a lot of standing by the mounting block and getting scratches and a bit of leaning over but not really with full body weight so super impressed with him today. I just got on and off twice. We'll walk him off next time. I've had him since 6 months old so super excited to get to this point. All done in his field so it's a little bit unorthodox!


----------



## TheMule (26 August 2021)

j1ffy said:



			He looks very grown-up! Lovely.



Love this! How cute.



Very exciting - she's looking great. She's such a smart pony!



Wow - that looks nasty  I hope it heals well, as you say some time off won't hurt. Chilli spent six months in the field over winter and it did him the world of good, he really strengthened up and matured.

Chilli's been such a delight but we've had a case of the Kevins this week! He's always been fairly whizzy but absolutely refused to relax at all in the school on Sunday. We had some lovely Paso Fino impressions during a couple of our disagreements... Given the weather, I thought the grass may be flushing so planned to take him for a good canter around the field at home on Tuesday, but he was so sideways-bouncy and tense that I bottled it as I wasn't sure I could hold him, and the end of the field comes up quite quickly if you go too fast. As luck would have it, a lovely young and talented eventer who is based at the yard was just finishing schooling one of his horses so I was able to get him on Chilli. Naturally Chilli was absolutely fine once he started cantering, so I felt like a bit of a fool but equally it gave me confidence seeing him cantering so politely.

We had a timely lesson yesterday and our trainer 'fixed' the problem in the first five minutes - she's just fab! She spotted that Chilli was coming back and up with his neck and that was causing the blockage. I needed to be firmer and clearer in my instructions to bring his neck down, which also brought his knees down  and then he began to relax through his back. He would still try to rush so some firm half-halts and transitions, then immediate release, were needed and after a few of these we had rhythmic, calm, small trot and even canter.

We're doing an Intro test at a small comp on the yard on Sunday, just for experience of working in a warm-up then in front of a judge. If we can avoid Paso Fino and Hackney-on-speed impressions I'll be happy!
		
Click to expand...

The joys of a baby Spanish! Good luck with the test on Sunday- is that his first competition?
Nova is entered for his first competition on Monday. Yikes!!


----------



## TheMule (26 August 2021)

daydreamer said:



			I haven't posted much on here as I have just been pottering with my 3 year old and not doing much. I've pretty much just been faffing about with him in his field. My instructor came once a few weeks ago and gave me some groundwork things to work on and some exercises to help work towards bitting him.

She came again to help me today and he had a bit in for the first time and we had a *first sit on!! *

I'm so pleased with him, very relaxed. I've been doing a lot of standing by the mounting block and getting scratches and a bit of leaning over but not really with full body weight so super impressed with him today. I just got on and off twice. We'll walk him off next time. I've had him since 6 months old so super excited to get to this point. All done in his field so it's a little bit unorthodox!



View attachment 78453

Click to expand...

Congratulations! It's the best feeling isn’t it?


----------



## daydreamer (26 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			Congratulations! It's the best feeling isn’t it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm buzzing. I love how happy I look in the picture too, I wasn't worried! He's my first ever youngster and I love him to bits. The plan is to do most of the work with him next year, this is just a cheeky preview!


----------



## shortstuff99 (26 August 2021)

Northern said:



			Well, we're off games for a few months after an incident with a gate post and latch.
Trying not to be too despondent, I had just started riding her again and wanted to do some schooling before summer.
I've had an awful couple of weeks so this just topped everything off, of course. But that's horses for you (I'm sure it isn't just mine)...
She's only 3.5 years old and the time off won't hurt her. Will use the time to rehash some groundwork with her and maybe pony her out on some rides.
Don't look if squeamish (though I kept the original photo for myself  ). The stitches have since failed and it will have to heal as an open wound.



Spoiler




View attachment 78445





Click to expand...

Oh no! If it helps my 3 year old suffered a very nasty wound across the front of her hock, which has healed really well. I think when they are young and growing their healing capacity is really good.


----------



## j1ffy (26 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			The joys of a baby Spanish! Good luck with the test on Sunday- is that his first competition?
Nova is entered for his first competition on Monday. Yikes!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, his first! I'm not sure if it will be better or worse doing it at home but it will be good exposure for him.

The eventer who hopped on him commented on his intelligence - it's such a difference to some of the warmbloods. Danny (my loan horse, a SF with a good dollop of BWP) preferred to do than think, and the eventer's 3* horse is the same so they are happy to if the rider takes the lead. The Spanish do like to check if you're really up for leading and are happy to take charge if not, though all of mine have been very safe and willing to look after their riders (unlike Danny at times!).

Good luck on Monday! What are you doing with Nova?


----------



## Northern (26 August 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Oh no! If it helps my 3 year old suffered a very nasty wound across the front of her hock, which has healed really well. I think when they are young and growing their healing capacity is really good.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I’m really hoping she’ll heal nice and quickly. She’s no longer very sore either so fingers crossed. She’ll get the time she needs.


----------



## daffy44 (26 August 2021)

Well done Daydreamer!!  The start of something beautiful, I bet you cant stop smiling.

Northern, I'm really sorry about your horse, I have an old polo pony who did something very similar, just slightly higher up on her chest, and by the look of your picture, mine did more damage to herself, and she was in her early 20's, it did take a little time, but it healed really well, and hasnt had any long term affect on anything.  I'm sure as your horse is so much younger she will be healed in no time.


----------



## ImmyS (26 August 2021)

ester said:



			Immy that video 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

😆 I like the way my non horsey OH is just like “come on then!”


----------



## TheMule (26 August 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Yes, his first! I'm not sure if it will be better or worse doing it at home but it will be good exposure for him.

The eventer who hopped on him commented on his intelligence - it's such a difference to some of the warmbloods. Danny (my loan horse, a SF with a good dollop of BWP) preferred to do than think, and the eventer's 3* horse is the same so they are happy to if the rider takes the lead. The Spanish do like to check if you're really up for leading and are happy to take charge if not, though all of mine have been very safe and willing to look after their riders (unlike Danny at times!).

Good luck on Monday! What are you doing with Nova?
		
Click to expand...

My Spanish mule is far too clever for her own good 😂
Hopefully we're doing a little club BS 70cm class at a very quiet local venue but he was a bit unlevel today out hacking so we may have to shelve that plan. He's due to be turned away for 6 months anyway so that may just happen a few days earlier than planned. He has achieved enough this year so I won’t be too disappointed.


----------



## lannerch (26 August 2021)

Northern said:



			Well, we're off games for a few months after an incident with a gate post and latch.
Trying not to be too despondent, I had just started riding her again and wanted to do some schooling before summer.
I've had an awful couple of weeks so this just topped everything off, of course. But that's horses for you (I'm sure it isn't just mine)...
She's only 3.5 years old and the time off won't hurt her. Will use the time to rehash some groundwork with her and maybe pony her out on some rides.
Don't look if squeamish (though I kept the original photo for myself  ). The stitches have since failed and it will have to heal as an open wound.



Spoiler




View attachment 78445





Click to expand...

Oh wow she doesn’t do things by half’s but your right a break will do her no harm whatsoever. Sending you healing vibes .


----------



## lannerch (26 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			The joys of a baby Spanish! Good luck with the test on Sunday- is that his first competition?
Nova is entered for his first competition on Monday. Yikes!!
		
Click to expand...

So is Layla, only a walk and trot intro test ,  but also her first first competition. Hope you get to go mule , Good luck all 👍


----------



## shortstuff99 (26 August 2021)

Northern said:



			Thank you! I’m really hoping she’ll heal nice and quickly. She’s no longer very sore either so fingers crossed. She’ll get the time she needs.
		
Click to expand...

If you're interested in pics it went from this (2 weeks healing)


To this (about 4 months)


----------



## j1ffy (27 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			My Spanish mule is far too clever for her own good 😂
Hopefully we're doing a little club BS 70cm class at a very quiet local venue but he was a bit unlevel today out hacking so we may have to shelve that plan. He's due to be turned away for 6 months anyway so that may just happen a few days earlier than planned. He has achieved enough this year so I won’t be too disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a shame, I hope the niggle clears up quickly either way.


----------



## j1ffy (27 August 2021)

A quick update on our 'attack of the Kevins' this week. I was keen to reinforce the learnings from the lesson so did a quick 15 mins back in the school yesterday. I was pleased I did as we had some foot-stamping and going-backwards when I asked him to stop so I could sort my gloves and tighten the girth. After that the work was much-improved. I did a quick run through of our Intro test for Sunday (sort of - we had a small foot-stamp so I added a 10m circle, and also forgot the test and added another circle at the end).

Lots of improvement and fluency still required, but it's the first time I've run through a test with him so I was pleased! The oh-so-Spanish foot stamp is at 2:45ish if anyone just wants to laugh at that:


----------



## TheMule (27 August 2021)

j1ffy said:



			A quick update on our 'attack of the Kevins' this week. I was keen to reinforce the learnings from the lesson so did a quick 15 mins back in the school yesterday. I was pleased I did as we had some foot-stamping and going-backwards when I asked him to stop so I could sort my gloves and tighten the girth. After that the work was much-improved. I did a quick run through of our Intro test for Sunday (sort of - we had a small foot-stamp so I added a 10m circle, and also forgot the test and added another circle at the end).

Lots of improvement and fluency still required, but it's the first time I've run through a test with him so I was pleased! The oh-so-Spanish foot stamp is at 2:45ish if anyone just wants to laugh at that:







Click to expand...

He looks like he has grown?! But looking super, well done, great progress


----------



## TheMule (27 August 2021)

Well, Nova is not quite right still this morning so that's decision made, he will go on his holidays now until February. He has achieved more than I had hoped this year as a 4yr old anyway and I was due to stop next week as he's the sort that would be really easy to just keep pushing on as he does find the jumping so easy, but he needs to finish growing and strengthening in a nice big hilly field.

To cheer myself up the mule did her first proper bit of course jumping this morning as she's so sweet. Not quite the same level of ability 😂 but she'll come out better and stronger next year too. She'll go on a stay away trip next week to see another place and then she too will have the winter off. She has done everything a couple of months behind Nova as she is a bit more sensitive and has needed to understand each step more clearly than him, but she has still come on really well and I'm chuffed that they both hack out alone no fuss.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			Well, Nova is not quite right still this morning so that's decision made, he will go on his holidays now until February. He has achieved more than I had hoped this year as a 4yr old anyway and I was due to stop next week as he's the sort that would be really easy to just keep pushing on as he does find the jumping so easy, but he needs to finish growing and strengthening in a nice big hilly field.

To cheer myself up the mule did her first proper bit of course jumping this morning as she's so sweet. Not quite the same level of ability 😂 but she'll come out better and stronger next year too. She'll go on a stay away trip next week to see another place and then she too will have the winter off. She has done everything a couple of months behind Nova as she is a bit more sensitive and has needed to understand each step more clearly than him, but she has still come on really well and I'm chuffed that they both hack out alone no fuss.







Click to expand...

The mule looks great! Sort of reminds me of my PRE (I would say he is part donkey, but alas, his passport says horse) in that he often uses just enough effort to get the job done. Efficient, he says 😅


----------



## windand rain (27 August 2021)

Kitten was superstar
	


managed a few seconds of walking too


----------



## TheMule (27 August 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			The mule looks great! Sort of reminds me of my PRE (I would say he is part donkey, but alas, his passport says horse) in that he often uses just enough effort to get the job done. Efficient, he says 😅
		
Click to expand...

Her mother was a very nice type- should have been PRE but bit of a dodgy stud so sadly she's unreg. She shows a lot more jump when loose so I am confident it will come. I still haven’t actually cantered her yet 😳😂


----------



## RachelFerd (27 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			Well, Nova is not quite right still this morning so that's decision made, he will go on his holidays now until February. He has achieved more than I had hoped this year as a 4yr old anyway and I was due to stop next week as he's the sort that would be really easy to just keep pushing on as he does find the jumping so easy, but he needs to finish growing and strengthening in a nice big hilly field.

To cheer myself up the mule did her first proper bit of course jumping this morning as she's so sweet. Not quite the same level of ability 😂 but she'll come out better and stronger next year too. She'll go on a stay away trip next week to see another place and then she too will have the winter off. She has done everything a couple of months behind Nova as she is a bit more sensitive and has needed to understand each step more clearly than him, but she has still come on really well and I'm chuffed that they both hack out alone no fuss.







Click to expand...

love the mule jumping - she doesn't look quite as comfortable to sit on as Nova though! I think that counts as cantering her too - that was at least 3 strides of canter in a row!


----------



## TheMule (27 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			love the mule jumping - she doesn't look quite as comfortable to sit on as Nova though! I think that counts as cantering her too - that was at least 3 strides of canter in a row!
		
Click to expand...

😂


----------



## j1ffy (27 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			He looks like he has grown?! But looking super, well done, great progress
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly - I need to get the stick on him again as a few people have said the same. If he has, he’s avoided any awkward gangly phases.

Sorry to read that Nova’s still not right but a few months in the field are well-deserved, he’s looked fantastic this year! The mule looks like fun too, and I agree with RF on the canter 😉


----------



## milliepops (28 August 2021)

Managed to get a snap of Frankie standing like a horse instead of a 3 legged stool 
Took my taller steps to their yard so today I had a proper lean over.  He was mildly interested (which is reassuring, he's paying attention to his lessons now  ) but not at all concerned.  will find some stirrups to add to his wardrobe  tomorrow I think   was planning on waiting for OH to be available to help but he's busy haymaking again.  so figured we'd quietly potter on as F is perfectly happy about it all so far.


----------



## alsxx (29 August 2021)

I haven't don't a huge amount with my 3 years old since show gate 🙈. We've been on holiday and have just let him be in the field with some coming in and having a roller and saddle cloth on, which he's been totally chilled about. 

I've been looking at places to send him for backing, narrowed it down to 2 places, both big yards (which is going to be an education for him coming from being kept at home) one with a dressage rider, the other with an eventer. It's really tough deciding, think I'm going with the dressage place... but how do you really know what's going to be best? I am also possibly overthinking it because of the rearing and trying to work out who will be best to manage that and not potentially make it worse.


----------



## lannerch (30 August 2021)

Well Layla’s first ever competition local unaffiliated dressage was a success she was such a star , apart from a few unscheduled movements in the test and the fact she tried to impress the judge with a leap and huge buck before she entered the arena she was a little star . 66.9% and 2nd place . So pleased with her


----------



## Northern (30 August 2021)

Loving all these updates, they are all such smart (and different!) horses. Loving Chilli and the mule, both breeds aren't common here in Aus, so super interesting to follow progress. MP I think Frankel is going to be a great horse for you, he's already a lovely stamp at his young age.



shortstuff99 said:



			If you're interested in pics it went from this (2 weeks healing)
View attachment 78479

To this (about 4 months)
View attachment 78480

Click to expand...

Thanks for posting these pictures, very useful 
Bellas hole is giant but has already granulated very quickly, now for the skin to start healing over. She doesn't seem too bothered by it so I will finish her bute while she's on her own and throw her back out onto the field to finish healing. She will let me hose it with carrot distractions which is something at least. Next step is to sneaky deposit some honey onto it. Can only try...! I've just acquired another 4 acres of grazing so am needing to sit on my hands to stop buying another youngster to fill the gap. I suspect the crocked TB will get some light work in the near future to aid in not acquiring more


----------



## j1ffy (31 August 2021)

lannerch said:



			Well Layla’s first ever competition local unaffiliated dressage was a success she was such a star , apart from a few unscheduled movements in the test and the fact she tried to impress the judge with a leap and huge buck before she entered the arena she was a little star . 66.9% and 2nd place . So pleased with her
		
Click to expand...

She's so pretty! I am also glad that I'm not the only person who makes funny faces when competing 😂

Chilli did his first competition too, it was at the yard so very low key. He was brilliant in the warm-up, very calm and steady despite a pony in there having a meltdown about a baby in a pushchair. We headed up to the big arena, which looked very different to usual with the jumps cleared out, a 20x40 set up and the judge's car. He barely breathed through the test but did nothing wrong - we had one break to canter as he was too tense to do a stretchy trot, and all our centre lines / diagonals were very wibbly-wobbly! But a great first attempt and some lovely comments from the judge, who's been listed in the past, for 72.6%.




Video:


----------



## lannerch (31 August 2021)

j1ffy said:



			She's so pretty! I am also glad that I'm not the only person who makes funny faces when competing 😂

Chilli did his first competition too, it was at the yard so very low key. He was brilliant in the warm-up, very calm and steady despite a pony in there having a meltdown about a baby in a pushchair. We headed up to the big arena, which looked very different to usual with the jumps cleared out, a 20x40 set up and the judge's car. He barely breathed through the test but did nothing wrong - we had one break to canter as he was too tense to do a stretchy trot, and all our centre lines / diagonals were very wibbly-wobbly! But a great first attempt and some lovely comments from the judge, who's been listed in the past, for 72.6%.

View attachment 78697


Video:







Click to expand...

He looks fabulous jiffy well done , can’t zoom in to compare faces 😂, same test we did inti B 😀


----------



## j1ffy (31 August 2021)

lannerch said:



			He looks fabulous jiffy well done , can’t zoom in to compare faces 😂, same test we did inti B 😀
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! 
I think it's about 10 years since I last did an Intro. I think it took me longer to learn than the last Medium I did - it's amazing how many variations of 20m circles and changes of rein you can fit in..!


----------



## Caol Ila (1 September 2021)

More rug practice today. This time, Hermosa was very chilled about the big stripey cooler. I threw it on, got it in a tangle, faffed, and she didn't bat an eye. Huge improvement from trying to move away from it last week.

It was helped by my friend holding Caso this week. The stripey rug excites him in an age-inappropriate way. Very age-inappropriate. He's two and a half months old! He took us by surprise last week when he tried to mount his mother while she was wearing it, and that was unhelpful. Wound her up a bit. He even gets excited by sniffing it when it's hanging from the fence. Weird! So we restrained him, practiced rug on-and-off with her, then removed offending (porno??) rug from the premises.


----------



## TheMule (2 September 2021)

lannerch said:



			Well Layla’s first ever competition local unaffiliated dressage was a success she was such a star , apart from a few unscheduled movements in the test and the fact she tried to impress the judge with a leap and huge buck before she entered the arena she was a little star . 66.9% and 2nd place . So pleased with her
		
Click to expand...

She looks absolutely fab- she's such a stunning colour! Pleased to read she was generally good. Great start!


----------



## TheMule (2 September 2021)

j1ffy said:



			She's so pretty! I am also glad that I'm not the only person who makes funny faces when competing 😂

Chilli did his first competition too, it was at the yard so very low key. He was brilliant in the warm-up, very calm and steady despite a pony in there having a meltdown about a baby in a pushchair. We headed up to the big arena, which looked very different to usual with the jumps cleared out, a 20x40 set up and the judge's car. He barely breathed through the test but did nothing wrong - we had one break to canter as he was too tense to do a stretchy trot, and all our centre lines / diagonals were very wibbly-wobbly! But a great first attempt and some lovely comments from the judge, who's been listed in the past, for 72.6%.

View attachment 78697


Video:







Click to expand...

Super, well done! He looks such a little trier, I think you're going to have a lot of fun with him


----------



## Marigold4 (5 September 2021)

Introducing Boogie, 3 year old NF. When we bought her in December she had had a difficult start and you couldn't touch her, catch her or lead her without her bolting off in fear. This is her at a show on Sunday. Loads well, leads calmly, loves a cuddle. Very proud of her. Only 5/8 in a youngstock class but all above places were flashy Welsh. Now I just need to lose a stone to back her. Lockdown has not been kind!


----------



## rara007 (8 September 2021)

My turn!
Back home now for us to hopefully continue the good work.
Lost her last baby teeth too!


----------



## windand rain (8 September 2021)

almost time to turn away Dentist on 5th October some steering training and turn away


----------



## Caol Ila (8 September 2021)

Forgot to take a photo, but we stood for the farrier today without requiring drugs or trying to squash humans. Super proud of her.


----------



## RachelFerd (9 September 2021)

Booked a last minute space onto a Lucinda Green clinic at Somerford yesterday when someone cancelled. Isaac was extremely well behaved again. We spent lots of time in the water complexes which was no bad thing considering the extreme heat!


----------



## lannerch (9 September 2021)

Wow you would never guess his age from those photos looking like a grown up seasoned campaigner.


----------



## rara007 (9 September 2021)

I have a question…!
‘Schooling/small trot’ vs swinging forwards. Lottie has (almost) unlimited trot which means even very green you have a huge choice of gear. With the ponies/cobs/jumping bred WBs this young phase has always been about forwards forwards forwards. For her that means we look like we’re taking part in a young dressage horse class (who’d have thought it!) but the balance is not there so the rhythm is super fragile and we get a lot of breaks into canter. To stop the hind leg over powering her she needs to be at only 25% power which then helps her control her body, but you totally lose that ‘flare’ (and the lateral balance is still quite weak). 
thoughts?!


----------



## ihatework (9 September 2021)

Rhythm rhythm rhythm. Slow it down a fraction and let her find her balance.


----------



## milliepops (9 September 2021)

My instinct would be to stick with small trot and add the flair back later when she has the strength, control and balance.  You could play around as time goes on with adding more experimentally and then going back to a quieter trot to consolidate.


----------



## rara007 (9 September 2021)

Thank you! I’ll keep going with the slow and steady for now then. You really do need patience with these guys!


----------



## ycbm (10 September 2021)

First sit at 3. Not a murmur,  we even mounted from the stirrup and had a walk around. Autumn hunting now then. (Joke!)


----------



## rara007 (10 September 2021)

First drive at home and no dramas


----------



## ImmyS (10 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			First sit at 3. Not a murmur,  we even mounted from the stirrup and had a walk around. Autumn hunting now then. (Joke!)

View attachment 79264

Click to expand...

Brilliant! He looks a lovely size for you! Like you fit together well, glad he took it all in his stride.


----------



## ycbm (10 September 2021)

ImmyS said:



			Brilliant! He looks a lovely size for you! Like you fit together well, glad he took it all in his stride.
		
Click to expand...

I'm amazed how small I look on him.  I'm 5ft 8 and last time I measured he was no more than 15.1 in front.   He felt big to ride,  but I thought he would as he has such a rangy stride. He felt very "right" for me, I was instantly at home, he'll be staying quite a while at this rate.... 
.


----------



## TheMule (10 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			First sit at 3. Not a murmur,  we even mounted from the stirrup and had a walk around. Autumn hunting now then. (Joke!)

View attachment 79264

Click to expand...

Great to see you on board- well done! He looks a total sweetheart


----------



## TheMule (10 September 2021)

My 2 were flung out on their winter break but now my older horse has picked up an injury so they're both back on the riding list. So they will hack 3x per week until November when we lose the light and then have a proper break. But they're both fat and mischievous when not doing anything so I don’t think it will harm them!


----------



## ycbm (10 September 2021)

TheMule said:



			Great to see you on board- well done! He looks a total sweetheart
		
Click to expand...

He is.  I was more confident of getting on him than I was of just about any other horse I've backed. In 3 months he's been an absolute gentleman, and of course he was broken to drive,  so there was no reason to expect any trouble.  I might even do him outside tomorrow 
.


----------



## j1ffy (11 September 2021)

It's lovely to see all the babies progressing well as we head into Autumn! Chilli and I are both having a two week holiday at the moment. 

RF - Isaac looks like a real pro!!
YCBM - great to see you on board, he's turning into a brilliant bargain purchase  



rara007 said:



			I have a question…!
‘Schooling/small trot’ vs swinging forwards. Lottie has (almost) unlimited trot which means even very green you have a huge choice of gear. With the ponies/cobs/jumping bred WBs this young phase has always been about forwards forwards forwards. For her that means we look like we’re taking part in a young dressage horse class (who’d have thought it!) but the balance is not there so the rhythm is super fragile and we get a lot of breaks into canter. To stop the hind leg over powering her she needs to be at only 25% power which then helps her control her body, but you totally lose that ‘flare’ (and the lateral balance is still quite weak).
thoughts?!
		
Click to expand...

Chilli's also got an impressive trot (albeit a very very different one - all knees and hocks rather than the floaty warmblood length!) and we're focusing on developing a small 'boring' trot that allows him to balance and means I can influence him more. The energy and power is all there once the balance and strength have developed, but he's got to learn to use his back and coordinate properly first. I'd aim for the 25% power in your situation - it will pay off in the medium-longer term and also help protect her joints as she continues to grow.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (11 September 2021)

Re the trot stuff, I'm fine with toning down the flare because I can get that back later. I want the rhythm, balance, and tempo established. The horse also learning to work over their back and be supple. When the horse is stronger and can use its body/topline correctly, then it's time to get the flare back,  really engage the hind end, and you might even have better movement than before 

Mine (he's 9 now, so no longer a youngster) was all knee action, winging, a "false" set neck/head and a locked back, sort of holding himself in place and moving his legs. Very, uh, "Spanish" I suppose. After establishing the things I mentioned above, the winging is hardly there, he's not marching like a sewing machine, he uses his back, and his movement is more long and relaxed. I then started asking for more, and the more/flare he then gave was a far different/better flare than what we started with. So he never "lost flare" but enhanced and changed it a bit. He takes longer steps, longer and slower steps, and actually has a wee bit of suspension (naturally he has zero and is inclined to give zero 😅).

He's always been an extremely balanced individual, and I also value forward, but also knew he needed some more skills before I could focus on flare. If done right, they won't lose it 

You can also push her just a bit during some sessions and see where you're at/what the limits are to get a feel, but it's a slow and steady wins the race type deal.


----------



## ycbm (11 September 2021)

Second day.  I can't believe he looks so big and takes up my leg so well without feeling wide to ride. He's maybe 15.1, I'm 5ft 8.  I went outside, the first time I've ever done that on the second day. I got on from a block,  moving him to it and not it to him.  That's also exceptionally fast for it a learner. I used the stirrup to mount,  then rode him round in walk for about a minute and called it quits.  He's been ace.


----------



## rara007 (12 September 2021)

She has loads of cadence naturally and a fair bit of knee for a warmblood. That goes and the back comparatively tenses when you make it ‘small’. It’s still as over the back as my other one ever is but it’s not as swingy as powering through, but that’s compromises the balance so much.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (12 September 2021)

Sometimes horses with more knee action are actually more difficult to engage over the back as well as in the hind end. Some people (not saying anyone here, just in general) see high knees or flinging front limbs and seem to forget the whole other half of the horse 😅 I sort of flinch when I see a leg mover with a wooden board for a back. Unfortunately, many ride Iberians this way, but I am going off on a tangent.

I had to teach mine to come back and keep his neck in a lower position and his back up, it wasn't so easy, but he also got it relatively fast. He didn't realize he could slow down and still be round at first. Definitely takes some strength and possibly coordination too. Small steps. Do some forward and back, transitions within the gait, play around and reward any glimpse of success/what you're ultimately looking to achieve.


----------



## rara007 (12 September 2021)

Our hind end is even more out of control than the front! It’s a good problem to have really just a new one for me!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (12 September 2021)

rara007 said:



			Our hind end is even more out of control than the front! It’s a good problem to have really just a new one for me!
		
Click to expand...

😅 a "luxury problem"


----------



## lannerch (12 September 2021)

Well Layla has had a busy week, on Thursday she went to her first sj competition, she did a lovely clear in the first 70cm class the only clear so she won, but then had 7 down in the 80cm was a little later and she had been standing on the box and I think she switched off, a class too many in the day.
Yesterday the local hunt was doing hound exercise with the meet in the farm of my yard so I took the opportunity to take her in this, mostly walk and trot on the roads but some good canters in the fields , and shr even popped a small fence . She was a star all be it excited behaved impeccably. Attached photos from both . I think she has deserved some days off


----------



## lannerch (12 September 2021)

Double posted so deleted


----------



## ycbm (12 September 2021)

Typical baby mouth, though it was only for a few moments.


----------



## milliepops (12 September 2021)

rara007 said:



			She has loads of cadence naturally and a fair bit of knee for a warmblood. That goes and the back comparatively tenses when you make it ‘small’. It’s still as over the back as my other one ever is but it’s not as swingy as powering through, but that’s compromises the balance so much.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it depends on whether you can ride positively forward and improve her balance while doing that, or not   if not, decision made. if you can... I think it's a bit more borderliney from what you've said about her getting tight, but then I'm used to seeing big moving young horses bowling along under a pro so it's easy to say that when I'm not the one having to do it!

Quiet week for 3yo Frank this week... did a recap of leaning over yesterday  as he's not done anything for a while, with OH at the helm, first time doing anything with a helper but thought it would be handy training for OH more than anything, haha.  Then this morning he had an argument with the fence so has got himself a sick note  will try and pick up again later in the week.


----------



## daydreamer (12 September 2021)

Today I had my second sit on my 3 yo Morgan. First sit on was about 2 weeks ago and we didn't move, just let him experience being sat on. Today we did a bit of sideways off my leg and a bit of forward and back off the halter. He coped really well. 

I'm taking it super slow as he is my first youngster so I don't really know what I am doing! I'm also in no rush and enjoy just pottering with him. Most of the time I work with him alone. I hadn't planned to sit on him until he was 4 so these bits are just a sneaky peak. 

He seems to have accepted the bit now (still need to work on softness when opening his mouth for the it though) so I will continue to work on back and turning from the bit with me on the ground and hopefully work up to a bit of long reining again (we did a bit off a head collar earlier this year). 

It is interesting watching all the youngsters progress. Nearly everyone is faster than us but I'm putting faith in the fact that we will catch up eventually!


----------



## TheMule (12 September 2021)

lannerch said:



			Well Layla has had a busy week, on Thursday she went to her first sj competition, she did a lovely clear in the first 70cm class the only clear so she won, but then had 7 down in the 80cm was a little later and she had been standing on the box and I think she switched off, a class too many in the day.
Yesterday the local hunt was doing hound exercise with the meet in the farm of my yard so I took the opportunity to take her in this, mostly walk and trot on the roads but some good canters in the fields , and shr even popped a small fence . She was a star all be it excited behaved impeccably. Attached photos from both . I think she has deserved some days off
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like brilliant education for her. Definitely earned her short break


----------



## lannerch (12 September 2021)

TheMule said:



			Sounds like brilliant education for her. Definitely earned her short break
		
Click to expand...

You say that but she was a demon to get in today and she was on one in the field galloping up and down, and here was me expecting her to be tired . She still is having some time off probably at least a few weeks lol


----------



## rara007 (13 September 2021)

Another drive today  Much more trot than previously. Hopefully soon we can get out into the field for some proper straight lines.


----------



## rara007 (14 September 2021)

Sorry more of the same! Im just so proud of her. It’s hard to imagine how many hours desensitising this has taken. This is the horse that couldnt even cope with a plaited tail between her hind legs!


----------



## ycbm (16 September 2021)

Joe's had his first little trot.  Really this couldn't be going any more smoothly.  That'll jinx it 😁
.


----------



## tristar (16 September 2021)

rara007 said:



View attachment 79479

Another drive today  Much more trot than previously. Hopefully soon we can get out into the field for some
 proper straight lines.
		
Click to expand...

very smart


----------



## alsxx (21 September 2021)

My 3 year old went off for breaking today. He travelled really well and stood quietly on the box until he was unloaded. I was slightly worried that I might get a repeat of show-gate once he was unloaded (waving his front legs in the air), but he was a good boy and eyes on stalks, behaved all the way to the stable. First time in a barn too bless him. 

Excited he's started this journey, and looking forward to seeing how he progresses.


----------



## j1ffy (21 September 2021)

Looking forward to hearing about his progress alsxx!
rara - she looks beautiful and I can see why you're so proud
ycbm - I followed your purchase thread of Joe and it's great to see how he's developing! 

Chilli's had two weeks in the field while I've been on holiday and seemed happy to be back in the stable and working yesterday. I lunged him to begin with and he was very fresh in the cutest way, a few humps and bucks and some extravagant trotting but with barely a tug on the lunge line and stopped as soon as I told him to. We then hacked around the village with his usual wing man and he was lovely. It's good to know I can pick him up after a short break with no issues. 

Unfortunately I'm away with work for two days so will start again on Thursday, and then we have our second little yard competition on Sunday and I've thrown us in at the deep(er) end with Prelim 18. After all, we need to work on our centre lines and it has three of them!


----------



## ycbm (21 September 2021)

I keep thinking I'm going to jinx this but I'm mounting Joe from the block using a stirrup like a horse twice his age,  and he's not putting a foot wrong.  Steering is wobbly, of course, but stop and start,  walk and trot,  are coming along really well. He's gone terribly bum high again,  so there's a limit to how much I'm prepared to do with him,  but as an start this really can't be beaten.  He's a star.  
.


----------



## ImmyS (23 September 2021)

First hack for Finn today with anyone other than his field mate. My friend rode over to our yard then we went round the block together. Finn stood like a rock to mount despite having new friend around and then lead the whole hack - good as gold with the traffic including double deckers and a few noisy lorries. He has been doing a bit of ground work but I haven’t ridden him for around a month so was pleased with how well behaved he was. Such a dude!

He’ll probably tick over for the next month before complete holiday until spring.


----------



## rara007 (23 September 2021)

First time out the arena


----------



## Asha (24 September 2021)

It’s been a while since I posted about Frank , and it’s definitely a bittersweet update . 
He’s been absolute poppet , but I came to the conclusion to find him a new home . Which was the original plan when I bred him . He was just so sweet it took me a bit of time to do it ! So I advertised him and he sold to the first person who viewed him . Passed his vetting on Wednesday and has just left tonight . Fortunately it’s a local family and they promise to keep in touch , so I should see him out and about .


----------



## TheMule (24 September 2021)

Asha said:



			It’s been a while since I posted about Frank , and it’s definitely a bittersweet update .
He’s been absolute poppet , but I came to the conclusion to find him a new home . Which was the original plan when I bred him . He was just so sweet it took me a bit of time to do it ! So I advertised him and he sold to the first person who viewed him . Passed his vetting on Wednesday and has just left tonight . Fortunately it’s a local family and they promise to keep in touch , so I should see him out and about .


View attachment 80035

Click to expand...

That is good, but sad, news- nice that he is staying local though and he looks fab here


----------



## Asha (24 September 2021)

TheMule said:



			That is good, but sad, news- nice that he is staying local though and he looks fab here
		
Click to expand...

Thanks TM, hes the easiest youngster ive had/bred. Just a genuine lad .


----------



## Northern (27 September 2021)

Back on board today! It’s been six weeks since Bella sliced her shoulder open and it’s healed into a small scabbed wound now.
She was pretty good for me today, though we are revisiting the forward and not napping towards the gate discussions 😉 so happy she’s ready to do stuff under saddle again. She’s been bored and hormonal and it’s spring 😂🙄
Picture is sideways, sorry 🙄


----------



## j1ffy (27 September 2021)

Asha - it can't have been easy to say goodbye, but it sounds like Frank has found an ideal home
Northern - great that Bella is back in work!

We had another yard dressage competition at the weekend and I entered the Prelim. He was fine working in with others in the warm-up, but a bit nappy on the right rein at the far end. Headed into the big arena and it all fell apart - napping to the gate, refusing to go slower than a canter (but a very nice canter!!). I had decided not to attempt the test but just to settle him when the judge got out and suggested the same, with the lovely additional suggestion to come back at the end and give it another go.

Chilli had a bit of time to relax then I headed back in. He was fine in walk on a long rein, but got a bit nappy once I picked the reins up. Lovely judge got out of her car, got a load of treats and stood in the middle to help me settle him. We ended up having an impromptu 30 minute lesson, just training Chilli to relax. It was far more educational than trying to get him around a test and I was extremely grateful to the judge. 

Lesson on Wednesday and also a massage for Chilli so hopefully we can get back on track. Even when worried he was so sweet and felt safe, so I'm sure we can chip away and build his confidence over time. I'm certainly in no rush with him.


----------



## Asha (27 September 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Asha - it can't have been easy to say goodbye, but it sounds like Frank has found an ideal home
Northern - great that Bella is back in work!

We had another yard dressage competition at the weekend and I entered the Prelim. He was fine working in with others in the warm-up, but a bit nappy on the right rein at the far end. Headed into the big arena and it all fell apart - napping to the gate, refusing to go slower than a canter (but a very nice canter!!). I had decided not to attempt the test but just to settle him when the judge got out and suggested the same, with the lovely additional suggestion to come back at the end and give it another go.

Chilli had a bit of time to relax then I headed back in. He was fine in walk on a long rein, but got a bit nappy once I picked the reins up. Lovely judge got out of her car, got a load of treats and stood in the middle to help me settle him. We ended up having an impromptu 30 minute lesson, just training Chilli to relax. It was far more educational than trying to get him around a test and I was extremely grateful to the judge.

Lesson on Wednesday and also a massage for Chilli so hopefully we can get back on track. Even when worried he was so sweet and felt safe, so I'm sure we can chip away and build his confidence over time. I'm certainly in no rush with him.
		
Click to expand...

What a fabulous judge, i bet thats helped him massively

Yes, was tough seeing him go. But his new owners have messaged to say he has settled well, and they have already had a shopping spree to spoil him


----------



## Ouch05 (27 September 2021)

Edward had his fourth outing this weekend. Still taking things very slow so not ready for a prelim, canter is an issue nothing bad but struggling to maintain so lost of hacking to help and thats really help. Anyway went out and he was a total poppet, loaded, travelled stood but the trailer, warm up a little tense but lots going on. Entered the arena more tense other horse rearing in next arena but the boy did good. Complete a nice calm test did everything I asked when asked. We only went and won it with 68.04 % 

Home to work on the canter can;t believe he will be five next month.


----------



## TheMule (27 September 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Asha - it can't have been easy to say goodbye, but it sounds like Frank has found an ideal home
Northern - great that Bella is back in work!

We had another yard dressage competition at the weekend and I entered the Prelim. He was fine working in with others in the warm-up, but a bit nappy on the right rein at the far end. Headed into the big arena and it all fell apart - napping to the gate, refusing to go slower than a canter (but a very nice canter!!). I had decided not to attempt the test but just to settle him when the judge got out and suggested the same, with the lovely additional suggestion to come back at the end and give it another go.

Chilli had a bit of time to relax then I headed back in. He was fine in walk on a long rein, but got a bit nappy once I picked the reins up. Lovely judge got out of her car, got a load of treats and stood in the middle to help me settle him. We ended up having an impromptu 30 minute lesson, just training Chilli to relax. It was far more educational than trying to get him around a test and I was extremely grateful to the judge.

Lesson on Wednesday and also a massage for Chilli so hopefully we can get back on track. Even when worried he was so sweet and felt safe, so I'm sure we can chip away and build his confidence over time. I'm certainly in no rush with him.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds perfect for a young horse- I wish we had more dedicated young horse shows here where you can just tak pe the pressure off and have a bit of time in the ring for experience


----------



## TheMule (27 September 2021)

So, Emulate went on her first outing and was, overall, a total star.
We had one mule 'expression' and a bit of braying but she was generally very sweet and easy. She is very green as I haven’t really done anything in the arena with her yet and she has only just started cantering so a bit wobbly but once we found canter we were away! She jumps really nicely out of canter so trotting to fences is now banned 😳

The sublime….




And the ridiculous 😂



Short highlights clip






Longer version (with her spicy moment!)


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 September 2021)

TheMule said:



			So, Emulate went on her first outing and was, overall, a total star.
We had one mule 'expression' and a bit of braying but she was generally very sweet and easy. She is very green as I haven’t really done anything in the arena with her yet and she has only just started cantering so a bit wobbly but once we found canter we were away! She jumps really nicely out of canter so trotting to fences is now banned 😳

The sublime….

View attachment 80199


And the ridiculous 😂
View attachment 80200


Short highlights clip






Longer version (with her spicy moment!)







Click to expand...

I love her.


----------



## TheMule (27 September 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I love her.
		
Click to expand...

😂
She is very easy to love, she is the most adorable little thing and the best fun to ride as there are just no expectations so everything is a bonus


----------



## Rosietaz (28 September 2021)

Had my first sit on my youngster on Sunday! He was 3 in May. Plan was to back and ride away this year but I didn’t think he was physically there yet. (Gangly still!)
Have done a little lunging, long lining and leaning over. (Taster sessions really!) I will do a couple more sitting sessions and then call it until next spring


----------



## ycbm (28 September 2021)

TheMule said:



			So, Emulate went on her first outing and was, overall, a total star.
We had one mule 'expression' and a bit of braying but she was generally very sweet and easy. She is very green as I haven’t really done anything in the arena with her yet and she has only just started cantering so a bit wobbly but once we found canter we were away! She jumps really nicely out of canter so trotting to fences is now banned 😳

The sublime….

View attachment 80199


And the ridiculous 😂
View attachment 80200


Short highlights clip






Longer version (with her spicy moment!)







Click to expand...


I don't know why but I'm always surprised at the paces mules can have,  and her jump is amazing    Clever name!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 September 2021)

Mules are usually good jumpers. They used to have competitions with mules (US mainly) where they'd jump a vertical from a standstill and it could get quite high. Their form was usually good too.

I want a Spanish mule in the worst way, but my wallet says otherwise 😅


----------



## j1ffy (30 September 2021)

I love Emulate (great name too of course!) TM! She looks like fun, it's great following your progress.

After our (ahem) 'educational' dressage comp on Sunday, we had a lesson yesterday. Trot work went well (unlike on Sunday) but hysteria (his, not mine) set in when we started canter. Trainer quickly spotted the issue - Chilli's not accepting my leg, particularly the outside leg, so we had to dig fairly deep to begin resolving that. Lucky Chilli had a massage booked in for straight after the lesson so hopefully he's not feeling too exhausted today! 

A little bit of the trot work - the aim was to get a smaller trot with him waiting for me instead of flinging legs around!






Lovely trainer is coming back next week just to teach me and sort the issue further, even though it's a 3 hour round-trip for her. We're heading to her place at the end of October too for Chilli's first overnight so will have more opportunities to get things back on track.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I love Emulate (great name too of course!) TM! She looks like fun, it's great following your progress.

After our (ahem) 'educational' dressage comp on Sunday, we had a lesson yesterday. Trot work went well (unlike on Sunday) but hysteria (his, not mine) set in when we started canter. Trainer quickly spotted the issue - Chilli's not accepting my leg, particularly the outside leg, so we had to dig fairly deep to begin resolving that. Lucky Chilli had a massage booked in for straight after the lesson so hopefully he's not feeling too exhausted today!

A little bit of the trot work - the aim was to get a smaller trot with him waiting for me instead of flinging legs around!






Lovely trainer is coming back next week just to teach me and sort the issue further, even though it's a 3 hour round-trip for her. We're heading to her place at the end of October too for Chilli's first overnight so will have more opportunities to get things back on track.
		
Click to expand...


PRE?  That is SO familiar!   Deza took 6 months to learn to slow everything down.  
.


----------



## j1ffy (30 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			PRE?  That is SO familiar!   Deza took 6 months to learn to slow everything down.
.
		
Click to expand...

He's my third PRE and the first two (one of which is Chilli's uncle) are very steady, more likely to stop and think than speed up. However my trainer out in Spain knows me well so I think he bumped up the heat (and talent) when he picked Chilli out as a weanling!

ETA - he was much steadier as a 3yo but has a lot of strength and power to manage now. I think this causes the speed more as much as his natural energy.


----------



## TheMule (30 September 2021)

Rosietaz said:



			Had my first sit on my youngster on Sunday! He was 3 in May. Plan was to back and ride away this year but I didn’t think he was physically there yet. (Gangly still!)
Have done a little lunging, long lining and leaning over. (Taster sessions really!) I will do a couple more sitting sessions and then call it until next spring
		
Click to expand...

Well done! He looks gorgeous, love the spots- how is he bred?


----------



## TheMule (30 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			I don't know why but I'm always surprised at the paces mules can have,  and her jump is amazing    Clever name!
		
Click to expand...

She has a lot of PRE knee action and is quite a nice, smooth ride. Her walks is very lateral. She walks like a camel 😳


----------



## TheMule (30 September 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Mules are usually good jumpers. They used to have competitions with mules (US mainly) where they'd jump a vertical from a standstill and it could get quite high. Their form was usually good too.

I want a Spanish mule in the worst way, but my wallet says otherwise 😅
		
Click to expand...

She was a very good investment- she cost me very little and she's very cheap to keep, plus she provides me with endless joy….. I think you should go for it


----------



## Rosietaz (30 September 2021)

TheMule said:



			Well done! He looks gorgeous, love the spots- how is he bred?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! He’s an Appaloosa X Belgian warmblood. 😀


----------



## daffy44 (1 October 2021)

Its so good to see how well everyone is getting on with their youngsters, TM I absolutely love the Mule (and her name!) I've always loved donkeys, and I'm ashamed to say I've never really thought about mules, but yours is just gorgeous.

My 4yr old is ticking along very nicely, hacking well, the work at home is pretty much exactly where I want it to be, so now we have to start trying to get the same quality away from home.  He had his second lesson this week, and he was so easy to take out, travel, get on etc, which was lovely, and he worked very well in his lesson, with a big improvement from last time.  His attitude is so nice, he really tries his best, and he learns well, so what more can I ask?!  He is also much fitter, as after his last lesson he basically slept for two days, but this time he has been very bouncy and jolly, not sleepy at all.  Next step for him is to go and wobble around some prelims for a bit of life experience.
Pic is him having a power nap on the lorry before his lesson.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (3 October 2021)

Great thread to read, amazing how far all of these lovely horses have come and how much they've changed! Its great to follow for people going over the same footsteps. 

I currently have a 3yr old, bought her 3 months ago unseen from Ireland. Did bits with her for a month in summer, little bit of long lining and sat on her bareback once - she didn't blink a eyelid at any of it. 

I'm now going to leave her until next year/Spring time before doing anything else and back her properly then. Everyone has said to start hacking her now, but prefer to give her some time over winter to grow and then crack on once she is 4


----------



## Marigold4 (3 October 2021)

I've started work on my 3 year old New Forest companion pony. And she's being a complete star.  Nervous wreck when she arrived 9 months ago due to a difficult start but now a pretty calm young lady. She picks things up quickly and now knows voice commands on the lunge and steering and brakes on long reins. This week I've taught her to stand perfectly still at the mounting block and had a little lean over. I'm on a strict diet to lose the lockdown stone I put on so I can back her at some point - slow progress. Wish I hadn't eaten all those boredom biscuits!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (7 October 2021)

Marigold4 said:



			I've started work on my 3 year old New Forest companion pony. And she's being a complete star.  Nervous wreck when she arrived 9 months ago due to a difficult start but now a pretty calm young lady. She picks things up quickly and now knows voice commands on the lunge and steering and brakes on long reins. This week I've taught her to stand perfectly still at the mounting block and had a little lean over. I'm on a strict diet to lose the lockdown stone I put on so I can back her at some point - slow progress. Wish I hadn't eaten all those boredom biscuits!
		
Click to expand...

Shes a smart looking pony!
What will you do with her this year?


----------



## alsxx (7 October 2021)

Got to see my boy working this week on the lunge, seems to be going well and relatively straightforward which is a relief! He's started long lining this week too, so hoping he continues the good behaviour 🙏


----------



## RachelFerd (9 October 2021)

Another Isaac update - although give it a couple of months and we'll be graduated from this 3/4yr olds thread!

We went to trainer's place for another lesson. He said he looks like he's come on a lot in the 6 weeks since he saw him. He was Mr perfect for the whole lesson - jumped everything first time, didn't touch a pole, didn't put a foot out of line. He's better away from home than his is at home! Not long now until he's ready for a BS debut, and he makes his BD debut next weekend too...


----------



## TheMule (10 October 2021)

Isaac is looking great- seems really confident and his footwork is super now. I like your trainer too 👍
Will you keep him up and going through the winter? I'm just wondering when to bring Nova back in, I think it will have to wait until Christmas but seeing things like this make me desperate to get back going!


----------



## RachelFerd (10 October 2021)

TheMule said:



			Isaac is looking great- seems really confident and his footwork is super now. I like your trainer too 👍
Will you keep him up and going through the winter? I'm just wondering when to bring Nova back in, I think it will have to wait until Christmas but seeing things like this make me desperate to get back going!
		
Click to expand...

We'll keep ticking away through winter all being well because our turnout starts to get a bit limited. If they're only out for 3 hours in the morning it makes sense to do some work in the evening just to keep everything moving! If I had beautiful grazing I'd probably give him a 6 week holiday, but alas...


----------



## TheMule (10 October 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			We'll keep ticking away through winter all being well because our turnout starts to get a bit limited. If they're only out for 3 hours in the morning it makes sense to do some work in the evening just to keep everything moving! If I had beautiful grazing I'd probably give him a 6 week holiday, but alas...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but easier for me as mine live out so Nova is perfectly content just ambling around getting fat and muddy in a huge field!


----------



## TheMule (10 October 2021)

Well, my little mule went on her first proper adventure this weekend as we went to stay at my sister's- a busy yard with plenty of new experiences for her. She was a total star, took it all in her stride, gained lots of new admirers and was really sweet to ride too.






She also had a clip (didn’t bat an eyelid)




And she met her 2yr old half brother (who is twice as high and wide as her!)


----------



## RachelFerd (10 October 2021)

TheMule said:



			Well, my little mule went on her first proper adventure this weekend as we went to stay at my sister's- a busy yard with plenty of new experiences for her. She was a total star, took it all in her stride, gained lots of new admirers and was really sweet to ride too.

View attachment 80838

View attachment 80839


She also had a clip (didn’t bat an eyelid)

View attachment 80840


And she met her 2yr old half brother (who is twice as high and wide as her!)
View attachment 80841

Click to expand...

Mule looks totally awesome 😎

Isaac has had a mini clip as of tonight - another first!


----------



## ester (10 October 2021)

Lol I know that yard mule, actual mule is looking particularly fab currently, what a good girl.


----------



## Caol Ila (10 October 2021)

The mini mule owned the the riding school often hops four ft fences.

Hermosa is returning to groundwork. She’s ready, and it gets Caso used to mom being away for like five, ten minutes, then coming back.


----------



## ycbm (11 October 2021)

Back on board Joe after a few weeks out with a quadriceps ligament strain, thankfully minor. I considered whether to just get on and couldn't see any real reason not to,  so I did and he was a very good boy.  We had a walk around and a very little bit of trot. 

He has gone up a rug size for each of the last two months,  his growth rate is extraordinary.  It does look now like he could easily reach over 16 hands,  which is way more than I thought when I bought him.  His paces are ground covering and really comfortable,  he's going to make a cracking RC level all rounder or hunter.  
.


----------



## ahml100 (11 October 2021)

Loved reading everyone’s update! Been taking it slow with my boy, he has had another growth spurt and so have him some chilled time. We then had a strangles scare on the yard, which led to another holiday! Luckily, all was clear so back to slow and steady hacking and light baby schooling. He is coming along nicely if rather plump after his unplanned break. What I do find fascinating is comparing the photo of him at the start of this summer (first photo head straight ahead), to today (head towards camera)


----------



## windand rain (11 October 2021)

Seen the dentist has shed her wolf teeth by herself so now ready to be properly mouthed and steer from the bit. She is superb from a head collar. Once steering and accepting the bit it will be time to turn her away


----------



## TheMule (12 October 2021)

ahml100 said:



			Loved reading everyone’s update! Been taking it slow with my boy, he has had another growth spurt and so have him some chilled time. We then had a strangles scare on the yard, which led to another holiday! Luckily, all was clear so back to slow and steady hacking and light baby schooling. He is coming along nicely if rather plump after his unplanned break. What I do find fascinating is comparing the photo of him at the start of this summer (first photo head straight ahead), to today (head towards camera)
		
Click to expand...

He's a really lovely stamp of a horse, he's going to be super


----------



## ahml100 (12 October 2021)

TheMule said:



			He's a really lovely stamp of a horse, he's going to be super
		
Click to expand...

thank you! Fingers crossed I will do him justice 🤞


----------



## j1ffy (12 October 2021)

ahml100 said:



			Loved reading everyone’s update! Been taking it slow with my boy, he has had another growth spurt and so have him some chilled time. We then had a strangles scare on the yard, which led to another holiday! Luckily, all was clear so back to slow and steady hacking and light baby schooling. He is coming along nicely if rather plump after his unplanned break. What I do find fascinating is comparing the photo of him at the start of this summer (first photo head straight ahead), to today (head towards camera)
		
Click to expand...

He's really grown into himself! Lovely


----------



## lannerch (15 October 2021)

Had another first today , first rider falling off her and it was no surprise me.

the sun was directly ahead so the jumps I usually jump on the farm ride had big shadows in front of them , I could not get her near the first one then I did , and even managed to jump it from a trot , she then cautiously jumped the next two again from a trot with a lot of positive encouragement, so I stupidly deceived to canter the next a small tires fence complete like the others with scary shadow . She did a massive spook sideways  and  I was on the floor and she was cantering off into the distance. Luckily she stopped across the next field.  I caught her eventually managed to get back on , and repeated the exercise, this time at a sedately trot for all of them.
To be fair she was this time very good ,nicely popping them  so once I was over the dreaded tires I quit while I was ahead patted her and walked.

I have slowed down with her in general , she is now only hacked out two or three times a week , I don’t want to lay her off totally and loose all the strengthening we have achieved, she did Somerford farm ride a few weeks ago before we dropped her work down and she was was so brave and got bolder as we went round. 
think I will pick up again after Christmas .

what are you all up to those of you with 4yo , and thinking ahead what are your plans for next year ?
I think my plan is ideally to hope to do a few 80’s Be events two or three and then no more until the next year . She’s a big horse and I don’t want to risk anything by rushing and a horse for hopefully life.


----------



## TheMule (15 October 2021)

lannerch said:



			Had another first today , first rider falling off her and it was no surprise me.

the sun was directly ahead so the jumps I usually jump on the farm ride had big shadows in front of them , I could not get her near the first one then I did , and even managed to jump it from a trot , she then cautiously jumped the next two again from a trot with a lot of positive encouragement, so I stupidly deceived to canter the next a small tires fence complete like the others with scary shadow . She did a massive spook sideways  and  I was on the floor and she was cantering off into the distance. Luckily she stopped across the next field.  I caught her eventually managed to get back on , and repeated the exercise, this time at a sedately trot for all of them.
To be fair she was this time very good ,nicely popping them  so once I was over the dreaded tires I quit while I was ahead patted her and walked.

I have slowed down with her in general , she is now only hacked out two or three times a week , I don’t want to lay her off totally and loose all the strengthening we have achieved, she did Somerford farm ride a few weeks ago before we dropped her work down and she was was so brave and got bolder as we went round.
think I will pick up again after Christmas .

what are you all up to those of you with 4yo , and thinking ahead what are your plans for next year ?
I think my plan is ideally to hope to do a few 80’s Be events two or three and then no more until the next year . She’s a big horse and I don’t want to risk anything by rushing and a horse for hopefully life.
		
Click to expand...

It has to happen at some point! Sounds like it was a justifiable response and you ended on a good note so just one of those things.

My horse 4yr old is on holiday until December, just out in the field since end of August as he had been fairly consistently in a bit of work since March. He found everything so easy but is a June baby and needs to finish growing and maturing
The mule 4yr old will have her break when Nova comes back into work and will probably have December- March off. She has done a bit less than him this year and is an older 4 so she’s out collecting a bit more life experience


----------



## TheMule (16 October 2021)

The mule has been a star again, with her first trip to the beach this morning proving to be a big success. She went with 2 big horses so had to find an extra gear which did cause a little bit a 'Wahoo' moment, but she was overall really good, and we jumped a few bit of driftwood 😃


----------



## Goldenstar (16 October 2021)

That is an awesome Mule .


----------



## CanteringCarrot (16 October 2021)

As if I couldn't be more in love with her 😍


----------



## lannerch (16 October 2021)

Just love the mule too ❤️


----------



## j1ffy (16 October 2021)

Gorgeous, and very cute TM!


----------



## ycbm (18 October 2021)

Huge milestone for Joe today.  He's only been sat on 6 times in total in 2 months, I think,  and had a month out with a pulled muscle/tendon, but today I asked him for a canter in each direction and he did it. I always have my heart in my mouth the first deliberate request for canter,  but he really couldn't have been any more laid back about it. 

He's got a huge stride and he's really comfortable.  When we have some steering instead of relying on the sides of a full cheek bit, he's going to be quite a lot of fun,  I think.


----------



## Caol Ila (18 October 2021)

The yard's wash stalls are in an old byre. They're these narrow tie stalls with rubber matting. Not the most inviting things in the world. I asked Hermosa to go into one today.  After about five minutes of consideration, she went.  She is becoming such a brave, sensible mare. I love how she is developing.


----------



## RachelFerd (25 October 2021)

Well, Isaac did two more affiliated BD prelim tests at the weekend, picking up 67% in both and completing his area festival qualification. I honestly think he did the best most obedient test he can at this stage - and that the rest of the marks will come in time with more strength and consistency. He'll have a few weekends at home now and then start going out and about to some winter SJ from late November onwards.

Here's a video of his P17 - contact is varying and his ability to work over his back (or not) varies too - BUT he is calm, rhythmical, obedient, rideable and showing some nice moments of relaxation. He's a pleasure to take out to a show and behaves even better than he does at home. Looking forwards to taking him to the AFs for a bit of extra atmosphere - I think he'll thrive on it.


----------



## TPO (25 October 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Well, Isaac did two more affiliated BD prelim tests at the weekend, picking up 67% in both and completing his area festival qualification. I honestly think he did the best most obedient test he can at this stage - and that the rest of the marks will come in time with more strength and consistency. He'll have a few weekends at home now and then start going out and about to some winter SJ from late November onwards.

Here's a video of his P17 - contact is varying and his ability to work over his back (or not) varies too - BUT he is calm, rhythmical, obedient, rideable and showing some nice moments of relaxation. He's a pleasure to take out to a show and behaves even better than he does at home. Looking forwards to taking him to the AFs for a bit of extra atmosphere - I think he'll thrive on it.







Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing. It has been so enjoyable following Isaac's education and so nice to follow how nicely you produce horses.


----------



## j1ffy (25 October 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Well, Isaac did two more affiliated BD prelim tests at the weekend, picking up 67% in both and completing his area festival qualification. I honestly think he did the best most obedient test he can at this stage - and that the rest of the marks will come in time with more strength and consistency. He'll have a few weekends at home now and then start going out and about to some winter SJ from late November onwards.

Here's a video of his P17 - contact is varying and his ability to work over his back (or not) varies too - BUT he is calm, rhythmical, obedient, rideable and showing some nice moments of relaxation. He's a pleasure to take out to a show and behaves even better than he does at home. Looking forwards to taking him to the AFs for a bit of extra atmosphere - I think he'll thrive on it.







Click to expand...


Lovely test there RF! He has a really nice outline, it's nice to see a horse with his nose out to the contact, and rhythm. 

We're a bit 'two steps backward, one step forward' at the moment. His nappy show at the end of September blew Chilli's brains a bit and we're still working on getting back to consistent, calm(ish) work in the school. He is improving again and once he relaxes the work is better than a month ago. We've put canter to one side so we can get the rhythm and outline back in walk and trot. I can't decide whether it's anxiety or 'know-it-all' freshness but either way we need to work through it.

We're off to my trainer's later today - with a lesson this afternoon and in the morning. It will be his first time staying away from home and first indoor arena so there are no expectations other than building his experience and confidence. Knowing how he is when hacking away from home, I suspect he'll be fairly quiet in today's lesson and likely a bit cockier in tomorrow's!


----------



## RachelFerd (25 October 2021)

Thanks @TPO and @j1ffy ... It always feels a bit risky posting WiP! But also nice to be realistic. Sad to think we'll have graduated this thread shortly!


----------



## TPO (25 October 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Thanks @TPO and @j1ffy ... It always feels a bit risky posting WiP! But also nice to be realistic. Sad to think we'll have graduated this thread shortly!
		
Click to expand...

You'll have to become regulars on the 5&6 year old thread next 😉


----------



## daffy44 (25 October 2021)

TM, the Mule is just awesome, I love the video of her on the beach!

RachelFerd, Isaac looks great, thats a really nice willing obedient test, he is a credit to you, thank you for posting the video, its lovely to see.

J1ffy, I hope your trip to your trainers goes well, an overnight stay and two lessons should be a really positive learning curve.

I am a little jealous, I had planned to do my first show last week with my 4yr old, and unfortunately the poor boy got a sore eye, and required a raft of non competition legal medication, so no show for us.  His eye is finally starting to improve, so hopefully we can try again soon, he is going very well, and I'm impatient to see how he reacts to a show, but we'll have to wait a little longer.


----------



## My_old_warmblood (25 October 2021)

every horse matures differently- mine is about to turn seven (7!) and I’m slowly backing him. Up until a year ago he was weedy, moved like a yearling and couldn’t take a rider. Thankfully my vet and physio say he’s good to go now- I’ll probably never have him fully broken, but he loves having a lunge and a sit on once or twice a week. He’s mellowed out wonderfully over the last year. While I’d love for him to reach his full potential, he’s happy, so I am too. It’s nice experience for me, bonding for the both of us, and something for him to do. Work suits him- without it he’s a nightmare who has no respect for me.


----------



## ahml100 (30 October 2021)

So today was the day, lift off! Jamie has been progressing nicely over the past couple of weeks, and I had decided it was high time to visit my trainer who broke him in. Now, I would be lying if I said I was hoping to have his first little pop under saddle, but I wasn’t going to mention it and to see what my trainer said. Well he was a super star, cantering on both reins and starting to get that baby outline in the walk and trot. So, out came the poles and he trotted over them beautifully. Then a little fence....! I could not be more happy with him! Really was dream come true moments, not badminton heights but lots to be pleased about.

https://youtube.com/shorts/yLEE_TWub3U?feature=share

https://youtube.com/shorts/UXgI4pRvniU?feature=share


----------



## ycbm (30 October 2021)

ahml100 said:



			So today was the day, lift off! Jamie has been progressing nicely over the past couple of weeks, and I had decided it was high time to visit my trainer who broke him in. Now, I would be lying if I said I was hoping to have his first little pop under saddle, but I wasn’t going to mention it and to see what my trainer said. Well he was a super star, cantering on both reins and starting to get that baby outline in the walk and trot. So, out came the poles and he trotted over them beautifully. Then a little fence....! I could not be more happy with him! Really was dream come true moments, not badminton heights but lots to be pleased about.

https://youtube.com/shorts/yLEE_TWub3U?feature=share

https://youtube.com/shorts/UXgI4pRvniU?feature=share

Click to expand...

He's going to be very "useful" and I mean that in the best possible way 
.


----------



## ahml100 (31 October 2021)

ycbm said:



			He's going to be very "useful" and I mean that in the best possible way 
.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!! I want a useful type, I’m a true amateur and would love him to be a top level all rounder!


----------



## ahml100 (31 October 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Thanks @TPO and @j1ffy ... It always feels a bit risky posting WiP! But also nice to be realistic. Sad to think we'll have graduated this thread shortly!
		
Click to expand...

we will all have to post graduation photos on Dec 31! This whole thread has been so lovely, been wonderful seeing everyone’s horses and to have such support.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (2 November 2021)

Is there a new thread for rising 4 year olds next year? 

Would love to keep updated on horses the same age as my 3yr old.


----------



## windand rain (2 November 2021)

Think as this one is for 3 and 4 year olds it will be this one. The rising 5 will move to the 5/6 year old thread


----------



## TheMule (3 November 2021)

The little mule went to her first arena hire today and was, as per usual, just a total delight. It's her first time seeing other horses do anything and she was quite fascinated but she focused when it was her turn and popped so sweetly round a small course- didn’t bat an eyelid at fillers, banners, dressage boxes etc- all the things that cause my proper event horse to have a total meltdown 😂

I’ve booked her in again next week so we'll jump a little bigger as she was so confident with it all today, and then she's back at the same venue for an Intro dressage test at the end of the month


----------



## j1ffy (4 November 2021)

She looks very grown-up TM!


----------



## ihatework (4 November 2021)

Muley is just too cool ❤️


----------



## lannerch (4 November 2021)

She is so lovely ❤️ Does she ever show the stubbornness mules are renowned for ?


----------



## TheMule (4 November 2021)

j1ffy said:



			She looks very grown-up TM!
		
Click to expand...

She is really coming on, despite little intervention from me as I do only hack her at home and she hadn’t jumped for 3 weeks. But she's a cool mule 😎


----------



## TheMule (4 November 2021)

ihatework said:



			Muley is just too cool ❤️
		
Click to expand...

She is the coolest- she caused quite a lot of surprise and delight yesterday when people realized I was there to jump!


----------



## TheMule (4 November 2021)

lannerch said:



			She is so lovely ❤️ Does she ever show the stubbornness mules are renowned for ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! She's a bit like a native pony- you just have to bribe your way around it and then she's compliant again. Luckily I've ridden lots of native ponies and both my proper eventers were part pony so I'm well rehearsed  😂


----------



## Cortez (4 November 2021)

TheMule said:



			She is the coolest- she caused quite a lot of surprise and delight yesterday when people realized I was there to jump!
		
Click to expand...

Have you heard of Kit the eventing mule? She’s a real superstar, your Muley reminds me of her.


----------



## ycbm (4 November 2021)

Another milestone today!  I fell off 🤣 !   I was sending Joe forwards to stop him setting on my hands and we had a communication breakdown.  He thought we were going left at the boards and I thought we were going right.  Splat!  I got back on and he was as if nothing had happened,  bless him he doesn't have a bad bone in his body. 

It's very different doing a horse who has been in shafts instead of a blank sheet.  He is as stiff as a board laterally,  he doesn't have a clue about bending or leg yielding.  I did get some leg yield but I had more trouble achieving it than any other youngster I've started.  

On the other hand he gets canter easily and always on the correct leg. 

He looks like he's going to be a lot of fun to produce in the next year.  
.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (5 November 2021)

I still love that mule.  She's fabulous and you're doing such a lovely job with her.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (5 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			Another milestone today!  I fell off 🤣 !   I was sending Joe forwards to stop him setting on my hands and we had a communication breakdown.  He thought we were going left at the boards and I thought we were going right.  Splat!  I got back on and he was as if nothing had happened,  bless him he doesn't have a bad bone in his body.

It's very different doing a horse who has been in shafts instead of a blank sheet.  He is as stiff as a board laterally,  he doesn't have a clue about bending or leg yielding.  I did get some leg yield but I had more trouble achieving it than any other youngster I've started. 

On the other hand he gets canter easily and always on the correct leg.

He looks like he's going to be a lot of fun to produce in the next year. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that's better than the first time I tumbled off mine as a youngster (I reached for a phone that was mid air falling from my pocket, he spooked, my balance was already compromised, and I just sort of came off 😅), he was terrified. He didn't know a dismount could be accidental or spontaneous 🤣 he was nervous when I went to re-mount, but we worked through it and continued training on the matter.

Do you do any ground work and/or yielding to pressure from the ground? I've taught leg yield and shoulder in from the ground first a few times and it translated easily to riding. It's interesting sometimes, almost as if you have to show them what they're body can do, on purpose, but of course there are 101 exercises for lateral movements and suppling so you have your work cut out 😉 how's his growing these days, still shooting upward?


----------



## ycbm (5 November 2021)

Yes,  I always teach them to move away from my hand sideways,  he's surprisingly good at it.  It didn't translate to when he's moving forwards, where,  especially on the right rein,  he might as well still be in shafts 😁

It doesn't help that the particular style of driving he has been taught is to fling himself into the harness as hard as he can and run fast with the legs trailing out behind. 

It's the first time I've backed a horse that wasn't a blank slate and it's really interesting. 

He's put his latest growth into substance not height, still 15.2 on the bum but a rug size longer and a girth size deeper. .  He's a really solid little horse,  going to be a proper sporting weight carrier.  The kind nobody breeds any more.  If I decide he's not a keeper I'm going to have my hands bitten off for him if he stays sound and as quiet as he is now.
.


----------



## ycbm (6 November 2021)

Poor little Joe is terrified of the clippers.  He came with a driving clip but I was pretty sure from the look of some of it that he wasn't happy about it,  and I was right.  They must have twitched him to get what they did done.  He's been very good.  In 2 sessions of bribery I can now touch him with the running clippers on his upper front half. I'll be desensitisation training all this winter in the hope of getting a clip done without sedation next year.

I had tried him in a nice lozenge bit but he sticks his tongue over it constantly.  I went back to a mullen snaffle today (curved with no joint)  and he's much happier.

He's the stiffest horse I've ever trained!  He seems unable to move in a straight line without throwing himself forward as if to push on a collar.  We're spending a lot of time doing small walk circles to keep him relaxed and swiging. It's going to take some time to transfer that into straight lines and even longer into trot.  That doesn't matter,  he's only 3 and still bum high,  he doesn't need any pressure at this point.

Blsnk slates are easier by far, but I love these new challenges,  they are what keep me in horses 
.


----------



## Northern (7 November 2021)

Miss B continues to grow up. Currently riding out twice a week, no lunging required 🙂 took her into the ménage today and was so pleased, no napping or baulking and we even cantered a few laps. Hoping to take her out to a few lessons and clinics this side of Christmas!

It was super humid so have a photo of the sweaty mess 😂


----------



## lannerch (7 November 2021)

Northern said:



			Miss B continues to grow up. Currently riding out twice a week, no lunging required 🙂 took her into the ménage today and was so pleased, no napping or baulking and we even cantered a few laps. Hoping to take her out to a few lessons and clinics this side of Christmas!

It was super humid so have a photo of the sweaty mess 😂

View attachment 82321

Click to expand...

Your making it look like summer northern how? She’s growing and filling out really nicely ❤️


----------



## windand rain (7 November 2021)

Think northern is in New Zealand


----------



## lannerch (7 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			Poor little Joe is terrified of the clippers.  He came with a driving clip but I was pretty sure from the look of some of it that he wasn't happy about it,  and I was right.  They must have twitched him to get what they did done.  He's been very good.  In 2 sessions of bribery I can now touch him with the running clippers on his upper front half. I'll be desensitisation training all this winter in the hope of getting a clip done without sedation next year.

I had tried him in a nice lozenge bit but he sticks his tongue over it constantly.  I went back to a mullen snaffle today (curved with no joint)  and he's much happier.

He's the stiffest horse I've ever trained!  He seems unable to move in a straight line without throwing himself forward as if to push on a collar.  We're spending a lot of time doing small walk circles to keep him relaxed and swiging. It's going to take some time to transfer that into straight lines and even longer into trot.  That doesn't matter,  he's only 3 and still bum high,  he doesn't need any pressure at this point.

Blsnk slates are easier by far, but I love these new challenges,  they are what keep me in horses 
.
		
Click to expand...

Well done with you clipper training , my other horse ( now 18 ) who I bought as an unbroken 3yo from stud so no bad experiences ) never got used to the clippers , I tried everything including clicker training , desensitising starting with an electric toothbrush, working up but nothing worked as when I started clipping the hair even though he would let the clippers touch him on he freaked. After he permanently bent my finger I gave up, he had a very fine coat so mostly got away with it, he was clipped once in his life fully sedated but that was it and he’s now happy and retired.


----------



## lannerch (7 November 2021)

windand rain said:



			Think northern is in New Zealand
		
Click to expand...

Agh that would explain it 😂


----------



## alsxx (7 November 2021)

My boy came back home during the week from backing, he's now having a holiday in the field. Being away seems to have done him the world of good, he's definitely grown up a lot and not such a prat with my others in the field 🤣

Interestingly he took a bit longer through the lunging and long lining, but then sailed through the ridden work really quickly. He turned 3 in June so plan now is winter off and then pick up again in the spring when he'll be rising 4.


----------



## ycbm (7 November 2021)

lannerch said:



			Well done with you clipper training , my other horse ( now 18 ) who I bought as an unbroken 3yo from stud so no bad experiences ) never got used to the clippers , I tried everything including clicker training , desensitising starting with an electric toothbrush, working up but nothing worked as when I started clipping the hair even though he would let the clippers touch him on he freaked. After he permanently bent my finger I gave up, he had a very fine coat so mostly got away with it, he was clipped once in his life fully sedated but that was it and he’s now happy and retired.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Joe is a proper woolly bear, with masses of very fine silky coat. He sweats up in walk,  so a clip next year is going to be vital.  I'll do my best to desensitise him,  but he really is frightened and I  have a horrible s feeling he's going to cost quite a lot in Domosedan!
.


----------



## Northern (7 November 2021)

lannerch said:



			Your making it look like summer northern how? She’s growing and filling out really nicely ❤️
		
Click to expand...




windand rain said:



			Think northern is in New Zealand
		
Click to expand...

Close! Eastern Australia here. Aka drowning in rain at the moment (but we aren't complaining!).


----------



## MarvelVillis (8 November 2021)

My 4 year old feels like he's come on leaps and bounds since moving yards a few weeks ago. We had our first canter in the school which was really exciting! It wasn't pretty but it's something else ticked off. We've been going on lovely hacks on Dartmoor, and I've felt confident enough to take him out by himself now we have some quiet country lanes for hacking. He had his first grown up clip and stood like a lamb for it, I didn't have to tie him up for it either, he just stood nice and quiet and had the odd munch on his hay. Plan on dropping the school work for winter and hack out 2/3 times a week to give him a bit of a break this year. Think he is going a bit bum high again too.


----------



## lannerch (8 November 2021)

MarvelVillis said:



			My 4 year old feels like he's come on leaps and bounds since moving yards a few weeks ago. We had our first canter in the school which was really exciting! It wasn't pretty but it's something else ticked off. We've been going on lovely hacks on Dartmoor, and I've felt confident enough to take him out by himself now we have some quiet country lanes for hacking. He had his first grown up clip and stood like a lamb for it, I didn't have to tie him up for it either, he just stood nice and quiet and had the odd munch on his hay. Plan on dropping the school work for winter and hack out 2/3 times a week to give him a bit of a break this year. Think he is going a bit bum high again too.
View attachment 82420

Click to expand...

That’s exactly my plan with Layla to , he’s maturing into a very fine looking animal ❤️


----------



## MarvelVillis (9 November 2021)

lannerch said:



			That’s exactly my plan with Layla to , he’s maturing into a very fine looking animal ❤️
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! He's really growing into himself now and looking grown up. It's amazing comparing him now to photos of him back in May just before he was backed. They change so quickly it's fascinating


----------



## daffy44 (12 November 2021)

Every video you post I fall more in love with the Mule!

Another lesson for my 4yr old yesterday, and I was so proud of him, I just love his attitude, he hasnt done much since the last lesson due to his poorly eye taking much longer than expected to clear up, but every time he goes out he just gets better.  He trys so hard to please, and he worked really well, our first lesson where I felt we were doing proper training rather then drunken wobbling, I also had slightly rubbish traffic both ways, so he was on the lorry rather longer than ideal, and not a peep out of him, I was delighted with him, hes growing up just as I would like.


----------



## TheMule (14 November 2021)

MarvelVillis said:



			My 4 year old feels like he's come on leaps and bounds since moving yards a few weeks ago. We had our first canter in the school which was really exciting! It wasn't pretty but it's something else ticked off. We've been going on lovely hacks on Dartmoor, and I've felt confident enough to take him out by himself now we have some quiet country lanes for hacking. He had his first grown up clip and stood like a lamb for it, I didn't have to tie him up for it either, he just stood nice and quiet and had the odd munch on his hay. Plan on dropping the school work for winter and hack out 2/3 times a week to give him a bit of a break this year. Think he is going a bit bum high again too.
View attachment 82420

Click to expand...

He's looking really grown up- definitely going up a bit behind though!


----------



## TheMule (14 November 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Every video you post I fall more in love with the Mule!

Another lesson for my 4yr old yesterday, and I was so proud of him, I just love his attitude, he hasnt done much since the last lesson due to his poorly eye taking much longer than expected to clear up, but every time he goes out he just gets better.  He trys so hard to please, and he worked really well, our first lesson where I felt we were doing proper training rather then drunken wobbling, I also had slightly rubbish traffic both ways, so he was on the lorry rather longer than ideal, and not a peep out of him, I was delighted with him, hes growing up just as I would like.
		
Click to expand...

You can’t not love the mule!
Sounds like your boy is coming on really well. I love it when they just come out straightforward and willing to try, makes the whole thing so enjoyable.


----------



## ihatework (14 November 2021)

Times flies!!
I’ve got 2 to join this thread soon 😱


----------



## TheMule (14 November 2021)

The mule had a bit of a makeover yesterday- the weather has been so mild and she's so fluffy so I haven’t been able to rug her but she is a mud monster so I wanted to get a bit of hair off so I have half a chance when I'm short on time and want to ride. She was as good as gold to bath and clip ⭐️
And today I took her to a test riding session just to give her a bit more exposure to working around other horses and she was great again. She's entered for her first dressage test in a fortnight. It will be a rough approximation of Intro A as we have a definite left drift still 😂
She finished up by popping a few new fences with fillers etc without batting an eyelid


----------



## ihatework (14 November 2021)

Oh my god, she is adorable


----------



## TheMule (14 November 2021)

ihatework said:



			Oh my god, she is adorable
		
Click to expand...

Let’s hope the dressage judge agrees with you and ignores the fact there's nothing much 'dressage' about it 😳


----------



## CanteringCarrot (14 November 2021)

She looks great. Have you had any horses give her the side eye? I know some can be weird about donkeys.


----------



## TheMule (14 November 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			She looks great. Have you had any horses give her the side eye? I know some can be weird about donkeys.
		
Click to expand...

Not yet- she did bray once today and startled one(!) but they don’t mind the sight of her


----------



## TheMule (14 November 2021)

ihatework said:



			Times flies!!
I’ve got 2 to join this thread soon 😱
		
Click to expand...

Very exciting- are they booked into school yet?


----------



## ihatework (14 November 2021)

TheMule said:



			Very exciting- are they booked into school yet?
		
Click to expand...

Not really! Millie will only go once she is very much in foal, but my preferred ‘school’ is still pretty bust up.

Turnip has drawn the short (money saving) straw and will be going to IHWs home schooling academy (assuming she remains as bombproof as she has been so far)


----------



## TheMule (14 November 2021)

ihatework said:



			Not really! Millie will only go once she is very much in foal, but my preferred ‘school’ is still pretty bust up.

Turnip has drawn the short (money saving) straw and will be going to IHWs home schooling academy (assuming she remains as bombproof as she has been so far)
		
Click to expand...

Millie baby 😍 Baby daddy chosen yet?
I think Turnip will be good fun to watch you educate


----------



## ihatework (14 November 2021)

TheMule said:



			Millie baby 😍 Baby daddy chosen yet?
I think Turnip will be good fun to watch you educate
		
Click to expand...

Diarado for Millie 🤞🤞🤞

Team Turnip 😍


----------



## ycbm (14 November 2021)

ihatework said:



			Times flies!!
I’ve got 2 to join this thread soon 😱
		
Click to expand...


Patience!  You have to wait until January 1st 😁  It could be worse,  20 years ago you'd have had to wait until April  😄


----------



## j1ffy (15 November 2021)

(Whispers) I think we may be through the other side of the napping phase. Fingers and toes all crossed. We had a lesson at home two weeks ago with no napping and some much more relaxed walk and trot, so we left it there. Been in the school three times since with similar results and not even the smallest hint of thinking about napping. I'm going to continue with that for another week or so then hopefully another lesson and maybe reintroduce some canter.

Hacking continues to be brilliant. We boxed out for a cafe hack yesterday and the first bridleway turned out to be a nightmare - heavily rutted, overgrown and a semi-fallen hedge in one place. I ended up flat against his neck gripping the bottom of the next strap to get through a particularly narrow and low section and he kept walking, negotiated it all then waited for his buddy on the other side. Led a couple of trots and canters while his 'wing man', 16yo Pocholo, bounced and leapt behind him, and led P past some scary geese on the road.

Brilliant at the cafe, he stood quietly and only very politely tried to steal cake 🤣. He was lovely with a big family who wanted to pat him. Wasn't keen on me mounting from a concrete 'mushroom' but stood still for me to mount from the ground - it's the first time I've tried to do so and was good to know that I have enough bounce to do it when needed! I was beaming from ear to ear when we got back, I love a good hacking horse, it's a great mental break from work and schooling.

A few photos from our hack (sorry for the random blocking out of faces, I don't like to share other people on a public forum without explicit permission).


----------



## RachelFerd (16 November 2021)

Hacking photos look great @j1ffy ... And loving the Mule as ever!

Isaac did a BD combined training comp at the weekend and finished mid-div with a 65% dressage and a clear round 80cm SJ, although very green with the shock of how quickly things come up indoors!





Still having niggly contact issues - but nothing as dramatic as a few weeks ago, so I'll keep plugging away and hope it all improves with strength. On the plus side I enjoy jumping him now - I really didn't back in May/June time!!


----------



## j1ffy (16 November 2021)

He's adorable RF - I love those moments when he almost pauses to say "hold on Mum, just going to make sure I've got this right"!


----------



## TheMule (16 November 2021)

j1ffy said:



			(Whispers) I think we may be through the other side of the napping phase. Fingers and toes all crossed. We had a lesson at home two weeks ago with no napping and some much more relaxed walk and trot, so we left it there. Been in the school three times since with similar results and not even the smallest hint of thinking about napping. I'm going to continue with that for another week or so then hopefully another lesson and maybe reintroduce some canter.

Hacking continues to be brilliant. We boxed out for a cafe hack yesterday and the first bridleway turned out to be a nightmare - heavily rutted, overgrown and a semi-fallen hedge in one place. I ended up flat against his neck gripping the bottom of the next strap to get through a particularly narrow and low section and he kept walking, negotiated it all then waited for his buddy on the other side. Led a couple of trots and canters while his 'wing man', 16yo Pocholo, bounced and leapt behind him, and led P past some scary geese on the road.

Brilliant at the cafe, he stood quietly and only very politely tried to steal cake 🤣. He was lovely with a big family who wanted to pat him. Wasn't keen on me mounting from a concrete 'mushroom' but stood still for me to mount from the ground - it's the first time I've tried to do so and was good to know that I have enough bounce to do it when needed! I was beaming from ear to ear when we got back, I love a good hacking horse, it's a great mental break from work and schooling.

A few photos from our hack (sorry for the random blocking out of faces, I don't like to share other people on a public forum without explicit permission).

View attachment 82782

Click to expand...

🤞 all napping out the system- cute hacking photos!


----------



## TheMule (16 November 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Hacking photos look great @j1ffy ... And loving the Mule as ever!

Isaac did a BD combined training comp at the weekend and finished mid-div with a 65% dressage and a clear round 80cm SJ, although very green with the shock of how quickly things come up indoors!





Still having niggly contact issues - but nothing as dramatic as a few weeks ago, so I'll keep plugging away and hope it all improves with strength. On the plus side I enjoy jumping him now - I really didn't back in May/June time!!
		
Click to expand...

He's really cute- he clearly takes his confidence from you which is lovely to see


----------



## alsxx (21 November 2021)

Lovely to see all these grown up 4 year olds, something to aspire to! My boy is very much enjoying his holiday as you can see 😁 but can't wait for next year!

We seem to have a bit of an issue with a slightly locking stifle. I think where he was largely stabled while being broken its brought it to light. He came in a night last week as had farrier first thing and it kept locking, but touch wood he seems fine when out 24/7. Not ideal as he'll need to come in at night once the weather turns wet as our grazing gets too wet. I know it's quite common in youngsters but can't help but worry it'll be an issue 😕


----------



## ycbm (22 November 2021)

I rode Joe today,  first time since November 4th.  I wonder how many 3 year olds would be completely blasé about that? 

I'm working on relaxation and suppleness so there are a lot of one rein, nose towards my knee, cowboy turns going on,  each time he sets and stomps.  That worked really well in walk and then translated directly to trot.  He's finding a bounce in the trot now that he isn't piling into his forehand,  and his neck just naturally arches and his head drops. I'm beginning to have some quite high hopes of his paces.

But he's lost his canter.  Last time and the time before he just popped into canter on each rein.  This time he went into driving trot and that is very fast but it really isn't fun!   I tried a few times but canter just wasn't happening today,  so I went back to balancing the trot and finished after a lovely few strides on each rein.  The canter will come back some time,  I'm in no rush.

He's gone down a gullet plate size as his wither starts to rise, so now he's "only" in a 5, 8 sizes up from the narrowest one.  He's a solid boy,  really deep through the girth,  table top back,  huge ribcage and already a lot more bone than Ludo, who is 16.2.   Super solid feet,  lovely temperament,  I'm still waiting to find out what the catch is for what he cost ........ 🤷
.


----------



## RachelFerd (22 November 2021)

@ycbm I think it's pretty normal for the canter to come and go a bit with the babies as they grow and change shape and have to find new balance. His temperament sounds wonderful though.

Isaac returned to the same venue for a BS show at the weekend. I know I'm biased but I think he's a quick learner as feel he immediately looks more grown up and confident. Unfortunately we had a tack malfunction when his martingale attachment snapped. I'm blaming the pole he had down on having a big flap of leather hitting him in the legs. What a good boy for carrying on without a fuss!






Video carries on to show older horse jumping bigger classes - that is not baby horse doing 3 rounds 😂


----------



## TheMule (22 November 2021)

alsxx said:



			Lovely to see all these grown up 4 year olds, something to aspire to! My boy is very much enjoying his holiday as you can see 😁 but can't wait for next year!

We seem to have a bit of an issue with a slightly locking stifle. I think where he was largely stabled while being broken its brought it to light. He came in a night last week as had farrier first thing and it kept locking, but touch wood he seems fine when out 24/7. Not ideal as he'll need to come in at night once the weather turns wet as our grazing gets too wet. I know it's quite common in youngsters but can't help but worry it'll be an issue 😕
		
Click to expand...

Thats a bit of a pain- I would try to do lots of in hand strengthening exercises if you can when he has to be in. Mine doesnt lock his stifle but he has a slight weakness that I do loads of 'physio' for- lots of backing up, slow walking over raised poles and shoulder in/ out work


----------



## TheMule (22 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			I rode Joe today,  first time since November 4th.  I wonder how many 3 year olds would be completely blasé about that?

I'm working on relaxation and suppleness so there are a lot of one rein, nose towards my knee, cowboy turns going on,  each time he sets and stomps.  That worked really well in walk and then translated directly to trot.  He's finding a bounce in the trot now that he isn't piling into his forehand,  and his neck just naturally arches and his head drops. I'm beginning to have some quite high hopes of his paces.

But he's lost his canter.  Last time and the time before he just popped into canter on each rein.  This time he went into driving trot and that is very fast but it really isn't fun!   I tried a few times but canter just wasn't happening today,  so I went back to balancing the trot and finished after a lovely few strides on each rein.  The canter will come back some time,  I'm in no rush.

He's gone down a gullet plate size as his wither starts to rise, so now he's "only" in a 5, 8 sizes up from the narrowest one.  He's a solid boy,  really deep through the girth,  table top back,  huge ribcage and already a lot more bone than Ludo, who is 16.2.   Super solid feet,  lovely temperament,  I'm still waiting to find out what the catch is for what he cost ........ 🤷
.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with RF, I've found the canter can come and go. My mule has temporarily lost left canter. I'm just leaving it alone and she'll find it again. The joys of babies! He sounds super otherwise


----------



## TheMule (22 November 2021)

RachelFerd said:



@ycbm I think it's pretty normal for the canter to come and go a bit with the babies as they grow and change shape and have to find new balance. His temperament sounds wonderful though.

Isaac returned to the same venue for a BS show at the weekend. I know I'm biased but I think he's a quick learner as feel he immediately looks more grown up and confident. Unfortunately we had a tack malfunction when his martingale attachment snapped. I'm blaming the pole he had down on having a big flap of leather hitting him in the legs. What a good boy for carrying on without a fuss!






Video carries on to show older horse jumping bigger classes - that is not baby horse doing 3 rounds 😂
		
Click to expand...

He has really improved from the previous time, great to see him learn so fast!


----------



## TPO (22 November 2021)

TheMule said:



			Thats a bit of a pain- I would try to do lots of in hand strengthening exercises if you can when he has to be in. Mine doesnt lock his stifle but he has a slight weakness that I do loads of 'physio' for- lots of backing up, slow walking over raised poles and shoulder in/ out work
		
Click to expand...

Tarrsteps shared a post on fb from Vet Physio Phyle the other day about strengthening groundwork. VPP is selling an ebook with a programme of works for £20.

Her page is definitely worth a follow


----------



## TheMule (22 November 2021)

My mule went and did her first bit of arena xc last week. It was a bit spur of the moment and we only had 20mins arena time which wasn’t enough but we jumped the full course of SJs with a couple of new fences in no problem- especially pleasing as the sun was very low so there were shadow monsters! We ended up with a few of the rustics conquered too, though it did take a bit of bribery to get over the first log. Once she understands she's fine forever so I just need to help her recognize the solution to new questions without resorting to getting off and coaxing over with pony nuts 😂

She has her very first competition on Sunday- Intro A dressage test 😳


----------



## RachelFerd (22 November 2021)

TheMule said:



			My mule went and did her first bit of arena xc last week. It was a bit spur of the moment and we only had 20mins arena time which wasn’t enough but we jumped the full course of SJs with a couple of new fences in no problem- especially pleasing as the sun was very low so there were shadow monsters! We ended up with a few of the rustics conquered too, though it did take a bit of bribery to get over the first log. Once she understands she's fine forever so I just need to help her recognize the solution to new questions without resorting to getting off and coaxing over with pony nuts 😂

She has her very first competition on Sunday- Intro A dressage test 😳

View attachment 83078

View attachment 83079

Click to expand...

It must be really interesting from a training perspective having a slightly different take on how to get the messages to work! She does look great though!


----------



## TheMule (22 November 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			It must be really interesting from a training perspective having a slightly different take on how to get the messages to work! She does look great though!
		
Click to expand...

She is interesting- you can’t just kick her over like you would a horse because she's genuinely worried, but if you show her the way (which, as I'm normally on my own, currently consists of me getting off and hopping over it myself) then she's fine with that one and all others like it. In the Spring she can just go follow a horse around lots of little xc fences and she'll get the hang of it. I suspect ditches and water will be a long project though 😂


----------



## alsxx (22 November 2021)

TheMule said:



			Thats a bit of a pain- I would try to do lots of in hand strengthening exercises if you can when he has to be in. Mine doesnt lock his stifle but he has a slight weakness that I do loads of 'physio' for- lots of backing up, slow walking over raised poles and shoulder in/ out work
		
Click to expand...

It is really, we don't have a school so come the depths of winter I think I might have to get imaginative on the driveway! I may just have to leave his stable door open so he can mooch in and out on the yard..   Luckily he doesn't fully lock with it stuck out backwards, he still stands on it but slightly base wide on that leg, he seems to have figured out how to unlock it by stepping back, but still a pain nonetheless. Vet coming next week for the girls so will mention it then.


----------



## Caol Ila (22 November 2021)

That's tractors, off the list. Over the summer, we had negotiated a few tractors when walking Hermosa and Caso between the turnout field and the barn. It was a bit heartstopping, at first.

Today, we took them on a walk and two tractors were going back and forth, between one farm and another. They were big ones, dragging big trailers full of muck. Hermosa was cool as a cool thing. Didn't even tense up. Nibbled at some grass while we were standing on a verge as one rolled past. She's so smart and brave. The baby was more worried but he was fine so long as we parked him up against mum. I see why PREs are so popular for TV.

Some very nice ones on the new Wheel of Time series.


----------



## MarvelVillis (23 November 2021)

I had my first canter on my 4 year old out on a hack which was very exciting. Is it the best feeling ever?! Did try it a couple of months ago but he threw in an almighty buck going into canter and I came off. Wasn't able to try it again for a couple of months (due to not so great hacking at the last yard), but we've since moved and now have Dartmoor to explore. He went into canter straight away after asking, no bucks, and he felt nice and controlled the entire time. He felt strong and balanced too, such an improvement from a few months ago. Just need to invest in a Go Pro now to get some footage!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (25 November 2021)

ihatework said:



			Times flies!!
I’ve got 2 to join this thread soon 😱
		
Click to expand...

Do you class them as a year older from 1st Jan or from their birthdays? Mines ‘technically’ 4 in May 2022.. but lots of people class them as a year older from the start of the year!

My filly (3) has been going out on walks once a week and long lined once a week. We usually only do straight lines on the private land and walk around the arena to get her use to it, but I did do a few circles in the arena and was super chuffed with how she went. Contact was very loose, although photo appears not.

When she arrived from Ireland as soon as the bridle went on her head was up in the air, and she just wanted to run. She now walks and trots to voice and has started to accept the contact and froff on the bit. I also bought a new bridle last week, a Collegiate Comfort and it fits nicely. 

I also got my trailer out for some practice fully accepting it might take a while. She walked straight in! No sniffs, no anticipation.. gob smacked. Lots of treats were involved. I might box her up the road just to eat some fresh grass soon, all good experiences!

How do you all post photos without coming up with a error they’re to big?


----------



## ihatework (25 November 2021)

I consider their birthdays from 1st Jan, that’s pretty standard.


----------



## ycbm (25 November 2021)

ihatework said:



			I consider their birthdays from 1st Jan, that’s pretty standard.
		
Click to expand...

Only a month to go 😁  I'm looking forward to following your pair of girls.  
.


----------



## Hopelessly horsey (27 November 2021)

Eeek I think I can join this now 🙈 just purchased myself a lovely little Irish sports x who is 3! She's been backed by previous owner so I'm going to give her some time to relax into her new surroundings then start on some groundwork and longlining after Christmas 😁


----------



## ycbm (27 November 2021)

Hopelessly horsey said:



			Eeek I think I can join this now 🙈 just purchased myself a lovely little Irish sports x who is 3! She's been backed by previous owner so I'm going to give her some time to relax into her new surroundings then start on some groundwork and longlining after Christmas 😁
		
Click to expand...

She's going to fill out to be very nice   She'll be quite substantial by the time she's 8, by the look of her.  Does the seller have any more like her,  I have a friend looking?


----------



## Hopelessly horsey (27 November 2021)

ycbm said:



			She's going to fill out to be very nice   She'll be quite substantial by the time she's 8, by the look of her.  Does the seller have any more like her,  I have a friend looking?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! She's only stood about 15.2 at the moment so I'm hoping she will hit 16.1/2 especially with the warmblood in her she will be a late bloomer. 

Unfortunately she was a private sale 🙈 but I will keep a look out for you


----------



## daffy44 (27 November 2021)

Well my guy is now a competition horse!  I took him out about ten days ago to do BD, just a prelim, and the poor guy was a bit overwhelmed and felt like he wanted to hide in the corner, he's not spooky, but he just felt like he was struggling to process the experience, he didnt want to canter, and in the test he barely picked up the canter and broke a couple of times and finished on 65%.

But I know how he learns things, so I wasnt too worried, but I felt it was important to take him out again reasonably quickly, so we went out again yesterday, and he was way more confident, canter was not an issue, thank goodness, and in general whilst he still felt like he was holding his breath a little, and regressed to being green and wobbly, he was much better.  He did two prelims, and won them both, 72.58% and 72.91%, and I'm very proud of him, I think he will need a bit of mileage to be as confident as I would like him to be, but he is a quick learner, and the most honest, genuine horse you could ever want.


----------



## Asha (27 November 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Well my guy is now a competition horse!  I took him out about ten days ago to do BD, just a prelim, and the poor guy was a bit overwhelmed and felt like he wanted to hide in the corner, he's not spooky, but he just felt like he was struggling to process the experience, he didnt want to canter, and in the test he barely picked up the canter and broke a couple of times and finished on 65%.

But I know how he learns things, so I wasnt too worried, but I felt it was important to take him out again reasonably quickly, so we went out again yesterday, and he was way more confident, canter was not an issue, thank goodness, and in general whilst he still felt like he was holding his breath a little, and regressed to being green and wobbly, he was much better.  He did two prelims, and won them both, 72.58% and 72.91%, and I'm very proud of him, I think he will need a bit of mileage to be as confident as I would like him to be, but he is a quick learner, and the most honest, genuine horse you could ever want.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing ! Well done . That must have felt incredible


----------



## ycbm (27 November 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Well my guy is now a competition horse!  I took him out about ten days ago to do BD, just a prelim, and the poor guy was a bit overwhelmed and felt like he wanted to hide in the corner, he's not spooky, but he just felt like he was struggling to process the experience, he didnt want to canter, and in the test he barely picked up the canter and broke a couple of times and finished on 65%.

But I know how he learns things, so I wasnt too worried, but I felt it was important to take him out again reasonably quickly, so we went out again yesterday, and he was way more confident, canter was not an issue, thank goodness, and in general whilst he still felt like he was holding his breath a little, and regressed to being green and wobbly, he was much better.  He did two prelims, and won them both, 72.58% and 72.91%, and I'm very proud of him, I think he will need a bit of mileage to be as confident as I would like him to be, but he is a quick learner, and the most honest, genuine horse you could ever want.
		
Click to expand...


Bloody hell, those aren't baby scores! Well done. 
.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 November 2021)

Took Hermosa and Caso on a long walk, past farmhouses, trains, scrapyards. Both were super.

I'm really hoping to sit on her next summer,  but I guess we'll have to see. The baby has made her mentally grow up, but physically, it's dragged her down a bit and she does not look nearly developed enough to even remotely _think_ about riding. By summer, the baby will be weaned and she'll be four. Like I said, we'll see. If she's not strong enough looking, we wait. At least Foinavon keeps me entertained. I think she will be an awesome horse, so right now, I just have to suck it and enjoy the process (and the Highland).


----------



## RachelFerd (28 November 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Well my guy is now a competition horse!  I took him out about ten days ago to do BD, just a prelim, and the poor guy was a bit overwhelmed and felt like he wanted to hide in the corner, he's not spooky, but he just felt like he was struggling to process the experience, he didnt want to canter, and in the test he barely picked up the canter and broke a couple of times and finished on 65%.

But I know how he learns things, so I wasnt too worried, but I felt it was important to take him out again reasonably quickly, so we went out again yesterday, and he was way more confident, canter was not an issue, thank goodness, and in general whilst he still felt like he was holding his breath a little, and regressed to being green and wobbly, he was much better.  He did two prelims, and won them both, 72.58% and 72.91%, and I'm very proud of him, I think he will need a bit of mileage to be as confident as I would like him to be, but he is a quick learner, and the most honest, genuine horse you could ever want.
		
Click to expand...

Those are fabulous scores!! Clearly evidence of very good training and correct basics. 

Isaac's jumping is definitely ahead of his flat at the moment. Did his first British Novice yesterday and jumped double clear - not always beautiful but he's working it all out fairly quickly. Probably won't get so much done in December now that the weather is against us... But feeling positive that he'll be ready to get going eventing come the Spring 🤞


----------



## TPO (28 November 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Well my guy is now a competition horse!  I took him out about ten days ago to do BD, just a prelim, and the poor guy was a bit overwhelmed and felt like he wanted to hide in the corner, he's not spooky, but he just felt like he was struggling to process the experience, he didnt want to canter, and in the test he barely picked up the canter and broke a couple of times and finished on 65%.

But I know how he learns things, so I wasnt too worried, but I felt it was important to take him out again reasonably quickly, so we went out again yesterday, and he was way more confident, canter was not an issue, thank goodness, and in general whilst he still felt like he was holding his breath a little, and regressed to being green and wobbly, he was much better.  He did two prelims, and won them both, 72.58% and 72.91%, and I'm very proud of him, I think he will need a bit of mileage to be as confident as I would like him to be, but he is a quick learner, and the most honest, genuine horse you could ever want.
		
Click to expand...

Well done 🎉


----------



## TheMule (28 November 2021)

Hopelessly horsey said:



			Eeek I think I can join this now 🙈 just purchased myself a lovely little Irish sports x who is 3! She's been backed by previous owner so I'm going to give her some time to relax into her new surroundings then start on some groundwork and longlining after Christmas 😁
		
Click to expand...

She's a nice sort- how is she bred?


----------



## TheMule (28 November 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Well my guy is now a competition horse!  I took him out about ten days ago to do BD, just a prelim, and the poor guy was a bit overwhelmed and felt like he wanted to hide in the corner, he's not spooky, but he just felt like he was struggling to process the experience, he didnt want to canter, and in the test he barely picked up the canter and broke a couple of times and finished on 65%.

But I know how he learns things, so I wasnt too worried, but I felt it was important to take him out again reasonably quickly, so we went out again yesterday, and he was way more confident, canter was not an issue, thank goodness, and in general whilst he still felt like he was holding his breath a little, and regressed to being green and wobbly, he was much better.  He did two prelims, and won them both, 72.58% and 72.91%, and I'm very proud of him, I think he will need a bit of mileage to be as confident as I would like him to be, but he is a quick learner, and the most honest, genuine horse you could ever want.
		
Click to expand...

He looks super there- lovely soft frame. Great scores and sounds like a great learning experience, well done!


----------



## TheMule (28 November 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Those are fabulous scores!! Clearly evidence of very good training and correct basics.

Isaac's jumping is definitely ahead of his flat at the moment. Did his first British Novice yesterday and jumped double clear - not always beautiful but he's working it all out fairly quickly. Probably won't get so much done in December now that the weather is against us... But feeling positive that he'll be ready to get going eventing come the Spring 🤞
		
Click to expand...

I love his little front legs trying so hard ❤️


----------



## Caol Ila (28 November 2021)

Well, we win trains. There's a railway tunnel about 1km from the yard, and most of the horses learn to deal with it. We'd taken Hermosa and Caso under it, but hadn't had a train pass overhead when we were close by. 

Today, we headed for the tunnel and ended up in the company of another 3-year old and her owner, also handwalking. She said that her horse was frightened of the tunnel now because a train had passed right when they exited. She wanted to go there and revisit the tunnel. Hopefully without trains. We went to the tunnel, led them through it, walked a little further, then turned back. As we exited the tunnel, a train thundered overhead. Caso did a big jump, Hermosa trotted about three strides, and the other mare lost her sh1t and was rearing and broncing. We took them back into it, and the two PREs just shrugged. "It was a train. So what?" The other one continued to freak out. 

I was so impressed with my little horse. She wasn't bothered by a train right above her, or the other horse going ballistic.


----------



## Hopelessly horsey (28 November 2021)

TheMule said:



			She's a nice sort- how is she bred?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, she is by Kings cornet (ISH x WB) and out of an ISH mare by Ekstein


----------



## Hopelessly horsey (28 November 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Well, we win trains. There's a railway tunnel about 1km from the yard, and most of the horses learn to deal with it. We'd taken Hermosa and Caso under it, but hadn't had a train pass overhead when we were close by.

Today, we headed for the tunnel and ended up in the company of another 3-year old and her owner, also handwalking. She said that her horse was frightened of the tunnel now because a train had passed right when they exited. She wanted to go there and revisit the tunnel. Hopefully without trains. We went to the tunnel, led them through it, walked a little further, then turned back. As we exited the tunnel, a train thundered overhead. Caso did a big jump, Hermosa trotted about three strides, and the other mare lost her sh1t and was rearing and broncing. We took them back into it, and the two PREs just shrugged. "It was a train. So what?" The other one continued to freak out.

I was so impressed with my little horse. She wasn't bothered by a train right above her, or the other horse going ballistic.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a very productive day 😁


----------



## daffy44 (28 November 2021)

Thank you all very much for the lovely comments, I'm very pleased with him, and it makes me excited for his future, as I know what he produced at the show was a fraction of what he is currently giving me at home.

RachelFerd, those pictures are fantastic!  He looks bold and confident, and giving those jumps a lot of air, I think you will have a very exciting season with him next year.


----------



## Cortez (28 November 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Well, we win trains. There's a railway tunnel about 1km from the yard, and most of the horses learn to deal with it. We'd taken Hermosa and Caso under it, but hadn't had a train pass overhead when we were close by.

Today, we headed for the tunnel and ended up in the company of another 3-year old and her owner, also handwalking. She said that her horse was frightened of the tunnel now because a train had passed right when they exited. She wanted to go there and revisit the tunnel. Hopefully without trains. We went to the tunnel, led them through it, walked a little further, then turned back. As we exited the tunnel, a train thundered overhead. Caso did a big jump, Hermosa trotted about three strides, and the other mare lost her sh1t and was rearing and broncing. We took them back into it, and the two PREs just shrugged. "It was a train. So what?" The other one continued to freak out.

I was so impressed with my little horse. She wasn't bothered by a train right above her, or the other horse going ballistic.
		
Click to expand...

Well, you know: Spanish horses. They are brave, in general.


----------



## MarvelVillis (28 November 2021)

A lovely morning ride on Dartmoor. We rode out with 4 others and he was good as gold. We had a few lovely canters and a little paddle in the stream. Feel so lucky to have this riding on our doorstep.


----------



## j1ffy (29 November 2021)

Hopelessly horsey said:



			Eeek I think I can join this now 🙈 just purchased myself a lovely little Irish sports x who is 3! She's been backed by previous owner so I'm going to give her some time to relax into her new surroundings then start on some groundwork and longlining after Christmas 😁
		
Click to expand...

She looks very nice! I look forward to following your progress next year



daffy44 said:



			Well my guy is now a competition horse!  I took him out about ten days ago to do BD, just a prelim, and the poor guy was a bit overwhelmed and felt like he wanted to hide in the corner, he's not spooky, but he just felt like he was struggling to process the experience, he didnt want to canter, and in the test he barely picked up the canter and broke a couple of times and finished on 65%.

But I know how he learns things, so I wasnt too worried, but I felt it was important to take him out again reasonably quickly, so we went out again yesterday, and he was way more confident, canter was not an issue, thank goodness, and in general whilst he still felt like he was holding his breath a little, and regressed to being green and wobbly, he was much better.  He did two prelims, and won them both, 72.58% and 72.91%, and I'm very proud of him, I think he will need a bit of mileage to be as confident as I would like him to be, but he is a quick learner, and the most honest, genuine horse you could ever want.
		
Click to expand...

Fabulous scores and a lovely photo - well done! Sounds like he's fulfilling your hopes for him already 



RachelFerd said:



			Those are fabulous scores!! Clearly evidence of very good training and correct basics.

Isaac's jumping is definitely ahead of his flat at the moment. Did his first British Novice yesterday and jumped double clear - not always beautiful but he's working it all out fairly quickly. Probably won't get so much done in December now that the weather is against us... But feeling positive that he'll be ready to get going eventing come the Spring 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Isaac looks VERY grown-up there!!



Caol Ila said:



			Well, we win trains. There's a railway tunnel about 1km from the yard, and most of the horses learn to deal with it. We'd taken Hermosa and Caso under it, but hadn't had a train pass overhead when we were close by.

Today, we headed for the tunnel and ended up in the company of another 3-year old and her owner, also handwalking. She said that her horse was frightened of the tunnel now because a train had passed right when they exited. She wanted to go there and revisit the tunnel. Hopefully without trains. We went to the tunnel, led them through it, walked a little further, then turned back. As we exited the tunnel, a train thundered overhead. Caso did a big jump, Hermosa trotted about three strides, and the other mare lost her sh1t and was rearing and broncing. We took them back into it, and the two PREs just shrugged. "It was a train. So what?" The other one continued to freak out.

I was so impressed with my little horse. She wasn't bothered by a train right above her, or the other horse going ballistic.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't PREs just fab with that sort of thing?! They seem to really think about it and decide whether it's worth the angst or not, and usually decide it's not 😂. Chilli's a very brave hack, he does worry about things but will always consider it, listen to me and carry on. My others have been similar and none have become wound up by other horses being silly.



MarvelVillis said:



			A lovely morning ride on Dartmoor. We rode out with 4 others and he was good as gold. We had a few lovely canters and a little paddle in the stream. Feel so lucky to have this riding on our doorstep.
View attachment 83394

Click to expand...

Gorgeous!!

Chilli's continued to be mostly a good boy, although he was (understandably) fresh in that awful weather on Friday and did one nap, but I nipped it in the bud and he worked well after that. Hacking is still brilliant and he's great on the ground, he lets me do just about anything and is really only interested in food 🙄

For example, his big ears make a handy hi-viz hook when I'm putting on my gloves...


----------



## LadyGascoyne (29 November 2021)

Can I put Mim here since she’s effectively a year behind on schooling due to COVID? She may be five in years but she’s more like a four year old in terms of level. 

Today was her first day in the indoor school. She just walked in hand but she didn’t even flinch at being inside or at the two magnificent boys being schooled around her. I’m very proud!


----------



## ImmyS (1 December 2021)

Finn is well into his winter holidays now and looking rather scruffy! Got in touch with his breeder as she was certain he wouldn’t go over 16hh, particularly as he’s always looked so ‘mature’. Well a rough measure today and he’s nearly hit 16.2 and looking rather bum high 🙄 just glad I’m fairly tall as he’s going to be a lot of horse.

Super excited to get going again with him come spring time! Despite being mostly turned away he’s had dentist, physio and trimmer out and has behaved super despite not having so much as a head collar on between visits! 😆 x


----------



## j1ffy (1 December 2021)

Chilli and I had a good lesson last night - we can do a slow trot now instead of looking like a hackney on speed and had a lovely contact in walk and trot by the end. We're going to leave canter until next year, he's done plenty for now and has learnt his holiday. He was very happy galloping across the field in the dark last night looking for his friends and I think he'll be very happy turned out for a month or so.

I'll probably start doing some hacks after Christmas with him (we need to do our first tinsel hack!) then back in the school around Feb. Time to book some schoolmaster lessons to keep me ticking over now!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (12 December 2021)

Mimosa is doing so nicely with her new rider, and seems to really enjoy being on the new yard. She’s a pro on the horse-walker, she’s lunging beautifully and is going nicely under saddle too. She has lost weight (yay!) so none of my saddles are fitting. Our saddle fitter is coming tomorrow - I feel like this will be an endless process, resulting in me being very, very poor.

Today I went to a Diane Thurman-Baker demo which covered young horse to Grand Prix. The in-hand work was so interesting to watch. I am arranging for Mim to do some sessions with her. 

Mim’s rider was riding one of the yard’s stallions in the demo too, so it was nice to watch her ride. I could only dream about riding so beautifully!




Added a pic 😊


----------



## lannerch (14 December 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Those are fabulous scores!! Clearly evidence of very good training and correct basics.

Isaac's jumping is definitely ahead of his flat at the moment. Did his first British Novice yesterday and jumped double clear - not always beautiful but he's working it all out fairly quickly. Probably won't get so much done in December now that the weather is against us... But feeling positive that he'll be ready to get going eventing come the Spring 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Wow look how he picks up his knees in the second photo looks like explosion w


----------



## TheMule (14 December 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Mimosa is doing so nicely with her new rider, and seems to really enjoy being on the new yard. She’s a pro on the horse-walker, she’s lunging beautifully and is going nicely under saddle too. She has lost weight (yay!) so none of my saddles are fitting. Our saddle fitter is coming tomorrow - I feel like this will be an endless process, resulting in me being very, very poor.

Today I went to a Diane Thurman-Baker demo which covered young horse to Grand Prix. The in-hand work was so interesting to watch. I am arranging for Mim to do some sessions with her.

Mim’s rider was riding one of the yard’s stallions in the demo too, so it was nice to watch her ride. I could only dream about riding so beautifully!

View attachment 84135


Added a pic 😊
		
Click to expand...

Great update, well done on placing her somewhere that sounds perfect for her next steps


----------



## shortstuff99 (15 December 2021)

Little Bean will be 4 next year so thought I better get a bit of a wiggle on 😂.

Today was first time saddle and bridle together and she took in her usual laid back attitude. She hasn't had the bridle on for ages as she was teething but they have settled down again.

I will now start doing in-hand contact work and some leaning over.


----------



## j1ffy (15 December 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Little Bean will be 4 next year so thought I better get a bit of a wiggle on 😂.

Today was first time saddle and bridle together and she took in her usual laid back attitude. She hasn't had the bridle on for ages as she was teething but they have settled down again.

I will now start doing in-hand contact work and some leaning over.







Click to expand...

She’s lovely!


----------



## shortstuff99 (15 December 2021)

j1ffy said:



			She’s lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm really pleased with her, she's growing into the horse I thought she was capable of when buying as a really fugly yearling 😂


----------



## Hormonal Filly (15 December 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Little Bean will be 4 next year so thought I better get a bit of a wiggle on 😂.

Today was first time saddle and bridle together and she took in her usual laid back attitude. She hasn't had the bridle on for ages as she was teething but they have settled down again.

I will now start doing in-hand contact work and some leaning over.







Click to expand...

Is that a recent video?! She has a lovely shiny coat for winter, wow.


----------



## shortstuff99 (15 December 2021)

Hormonal Filly said:



			Is that a recent video?! She has a lovely shiny coat for winter, wow.
		
Click to expand...

Yes from today! Glad you think she is shiny makes all the mud dust to the face worth it 🤣. You may note that the legs are still muddy as I didn't attempt them today!


----------



## Bernster (15 December 2021)

She’s pretty!


----------



## TheMule (16 December 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Little Bean will be 4 next year so thought I better get a bit of a wiggle on 😂.

Today was first time saddle and bridle together and she took in her usual laid back attitude. She hasn't had the bridle on for ages as she was teething but they have settled down again.

I will now start doing in-hand contact work and some leaning over.







Click to expand...

She's a lovely type. Exciting times!


----------



## Northern (18 December 2021)

Miss Bella has been spelling out in the (very grassy) paddock for the last 10 or so weeks.
She turns 4 in February and our last ride was in the ménage and she did super, so I left it on a good note there and turned her out.
Today I needed a spare horse due to a welcome but unexpected visitor. Pulled her out, saddle on (yay! Managed to get the girth done up), got on, no drama at all.
Went out in the big grassy riding paddock and did our wobbly trots and canters, plus tried to race the TB up the paddock (no surprises the WB lost ). Very pleased with her attitude and very excited to start working her in earnest when I come back from Europe in January. My horses need to be ridden out from the paddock due to no close facilities, so I am beyond pleased that she needs no lunging or other prep before getting on after a spell. No doubt she will spice up next year, but for now I am very pleased!

My first sit on her was a year ago on Christmas Eve. In that year she's trailered alone out to a ridden lesson, seen plenty of the world through hacks out, has learnt that cantering up a field is fun! Had a session in the ménage with no baulking at all. Next year is baby schooling time, keeping it fun with low key outings and perhaps a few dressage tests. But I'm not too fussed about what we do, I mainly want her to enjoy riding life (and me  ).


----------



## ycbm (18 December 2021)

Joe had his teeth done for the first time this week.  Two fell out,  so that makes four of his teeth I've got now    He was a good boy but it was a vet and they insist on sedating.  I don't think he needed it,  but I couldn't refuse.  Ludo definitely didn't need it.  I'll try and find a dentist next time. 

He's maturing really nicely.  I thought he was almost a cob,  and might make a maxi cob,  but he's getting more streamlined the older he gets and now he's looking to be bang on for what in the old days we'd have called a middleweight hunter.  

He's got the shiniest winter coat I've ever seen, without ever being groomed.  Still the sweetest character, just such a nice little man.  

I'm not riding him now winter is here,  he knows enough already and he's going to be mature enough when the weather warms up in spring to crack on with some work.  I'm looking forward to it.  
.


----------



## TheMule (19 December 2021)

My 2 are due to graduate from this thread soon so this will be one of the last updates. 
Nova is back in work now- I stopped riding him at the end of August as he just went a fraction off and had achieved everything I wanted him to at 4, he has since grown nearly 2 inches upwards (and substantially more outwards 🙄) and feels super now he's back. He'll do lots of long slow strengthening work with the aim to get jumping etc again in February.




The mule is going really well. after her dressage debut a few weeks ago she has just got better and better and is turning into a really nice responsive ride. She went for her 2nd beach trip yesterday and took it all in her normal laid back manner. She has a jumping show on the 30th and then she will have a break until mid Feb


----------



## RachelFerd (19 December 2021)

Probably my last update on this thread too since we'll graduate into the 5yos in January.

Isaac went to play xc on the technique arenas at Somerford today. He had an absolute ball and got to finish by doing lots of his favourite thing - jumping into water 😂

He's very natural xc - he's efficient over a fence, naturally brave and stays straight to a skinny too.

Do I dare to dream about what might be possible in the future??!


----------



## dixie (19 December 2021)

Ooh I love Isaac, he’s super 😍


----------



## Caol Ila (19 December 2021)

Hermosa will be on semi-holiday until we wean Caso in February. I know some people can train and do all sorts of things with mares who have foals at foot, but I am not one of them. I just can't get into the right headspace with Caso and his owner about. I train best when it's a conversation between me and the horse. Caso's owner is a good friend who always means well, but she can't help herself from telling me what to do! And Caso always wants to be the center of attention, so I can't do much with his mom unless he's got a 'playmate'/babysitter. Hermosa won't be four until the end of June. Now that we have passed Basic Handling 101 -- catching, leading, picking up feet, not trying to kill farrier, wearing a rug -- I feel she can chill until February.


----------



## milliepops (19 December 2021)

Need to go back and read this thread from the beginning and get inspired, at the moment I feel daunted. 

3yo mangled his leg last week so is on box rest, bless his little socks he has been a super good boy all things considered but I'm not sure how long the manners will last. it helps that he is now on hospital corner with other boxresters so at least there is essentially nothing changing in the immediate environment. Since moving house he has already had to grow up a bit as although we are on a quiet bit of the yard there are horses coming and going all week.  There have been some high jinx in the stable 

He will have to heal up a bit more before we can think about turnout. He has age on his side and the wound is already looking good, we're only 10 days in and there's a good bit of granulation so i am cautiously hoping that the new year will see him getting back out in the field. I shall be enlisting husband and sedalin to make that happen. Husband on the end of the rope, sedalin for me.

then he will have to start school a few months earlier than planned.  if the weather gods stay on our side then daily turnout should be doable. i had not planned to have him on the yard until the TO thing was a certainty but there we go, horses don't read the plan do they?!

Today he learned about haynets (he's already better at that than Darcy, who gets flummoxed by a small hole net).
I'm going to chip away at little life lessons while we are stuck inside.  He's gone up behind again so looks like he will go over 16hh after all.

Today i thought of a couple of people who might be able to help me with backing him which has reduced my worries slightly, just need to go and ask them  perhaps some mince pies or something would swing it  

Exciting photo:


----------



## windand rain (19 December 2021)

That is roughly where we are with Kitten she does carry tack and has a very light person sat on her once but was then turned away. Her teeth are fine but is having a routine dental but as we have no stable and her default mode was to rear (not done it for months) I thought taking her to the vets to be sedated was wise as it A) will avoid reinforcing the rearing and B) will protect the dentist fron half a ton wearing a metal gag landing on her head. will wean her off sedation over time but for now it is safer all round. I am pretty sure she would be fine but why take the chance more the rearing bit she got double barrelled in her belly when she reared and intended to squash her field mate so I am hoping she has learned that lesson if not grown out of it


----------



## Northern (19 December 2021)

milliepops said:



			Need to go back and read this thread from the beginning and get inspired, at the moment I feel daunted.

3yo mangled his leg last week so is on box rest, bless his little socks he has been a super good boy all things considered but I'm not sure how long the manners will last. it helps that he is now on hospital corner with other boxresters so at least there is essentially nothing changing in the immediate environment. Since moving house he has already had to grow up a bit as although we are on a quiet bit of the yard there are horses coming and going all week.  There have been some high jinx in the stable 

He will have to heal up a bit more before we can think about turnout. He has age on his side and the wound is already looking good, we're only 10 days in and there's a good bit of granulation so i am cautiously hoping that the new year will see him getting back out in the field. I shall be enlisting husband and sedalin to make that happen. Husband on the end of the rope, sedalin for me.

then he will have to start school a few months earlier than planned.  if the weather gods stay on our side then daily turnout should be doable. i had not planned to have him on the yard until the TO thing was a certainty but there we go, horses don't read the plan do they?!

Today he learned about haynets (he's already better at that than Darcy, who gets flummoxed by a small hole net).
I'm going to chip away at little life lessons while we are stuck inside.  He's gone up behind again so looks like he will go over 16hh after all.

Today i thought of a couple of people who might be able to help me with backing him which has reduced my worries slightly, just need to go and ask them  perhaps some mince pies or something would swing it 

Exciting photo:





Click to expand...

Having had many horses mince their legs, I hope he heals up quickly for you. Sounds like it didn't affect the joint, which must be a relief for you. Bellas chest wound, although not in as critical an area, has healed up beyond anyones expectations. Young meat heals well apparently! I had a good trusted friend who was happy to help me back my horse, I'm sure others will be more than happy to help you!


----------



## maya2008 (19 December 2021)

Little fluffy companion pony who had her surprise foal last June, will definitely by 3 by Feb (passport date) and is very likely to be now.  She has been at my friend’s yard since the beginning of Dec so we could wean the foal (who is taking the ‘companion’ job for now!). So given we have the facilities, we have started handling and basic groundwork.

She is over the moon to be just herself and not a mum and has grown and put on weight noticeably in just a few weeks. She’s a much happier, friendlier pony to be around now and really enjoys the tiny bits of learning she does. Planning to take it super slowly so she can take over from my daughter’s ageing mare when the time comes. Lots of in-hand walks, long reining, lunging, getting her used to the world and making sure she won’t bat an eyelid at anything when she finally has a little girl on her.


----------



## milliepops (19 December 2021)

Northern said:



			Having had many horses mince their legs, I hope he heals up quickly for you. Sounds like it didn't affect the joint, which must be a relief for you. Bellas chest wound, although not in as critical an area, has healed up beyond anyones expectations. Young meat heals well apparently! I had a good trusted friend who was happy to help me back my horse, I'm sure others will be more than happy to help you!
		
Click to expand...

yeah we were super super lucky. he basically peeled his leg open like a banana, clouted the cannon bone and made a big mess. vet was not optimistic about the tendon sheath but we had some good fortune apparently and he seems to have got away with it. Has been sound throughout.  When she came to review on day 3 she said "wow" in a good way which was nice to hear!  

there are people around but I'm wanting to find someone to pay because i don't want to be trying to do things with him and find that i have no help when i was expecting it  He was incredibly easy to get to the leaning over point, i want to get the next steps right, hopefully he will continue to be easy and then it will be short and sweet.


----------



## TheMule (19 December 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Probably my last update on this thread too since we'll graduate into the 5yos in January.

Isaac went to play xc on the technique arenas at Somerford today. He had an absolute ball and got to finish by doing lots of his favourite thing - jumping into water 😂

He's very natural xc - he's efficient over a fence, naturally brave and stays straight to a skinny too.

Do I dare to dream about what might be possible in the future??!







Click to expand...

What a little star! ⭐️


----------



## TheMule (19 December 2021)

milliepops said:



			Need to go back and read this thread from the beginning and get inspired, at the moment I feel daunted.

3yo mangled his leg last week so is on box rest, bless his little socks he has been a super good boy all things considered but I'm not sure how long the manners will last. it helps that he is now on hospital corner with other boxresters so at least there is essentially nothing changing in the immediate environment. Since moving house he has already had to grow up a bit as although we are on a quiet bit of the yard there are horses coming and going all week.  There have been some high jinx in the stable 

He will have to heal up a bit more before we can think about turnout. He has age on his side and the wound is already looking good, we're only 10 days in and there's a good bit of granulation so i am cautiously hoping that the new year will see him getting back out in the field. I shall be enlisting husband and sedalin to make that happen. Husband on the end of the rope, sedalin for me.

then he will have to start school a few months earlier than planned.  if the weather gods stay on our side then daily turnout should be doable. i had not planned to have him on the yard until the TO thing was a certainty but there we go, horses don't read the plan do they?!

Today he learned about haynets (he's already better at that than Darcy, who gets flummoxed by a small hole net).
I'm going to chip away at little life lessons while we are stuck inside.  He's gone up behind again so looks like he will go over 16hh after all.

Today i thought of a couple of people who might be able to help me with backing him which has reduced my worries slightly, just need to go and ask them  perhaps some mince pies or something would swing it 

Exciting photo:





Click to expand...

Poor little chap 🤞 for speedy healing.
I started with mine much earlier than I had planned due to the lockdown timing no lovely weather and actually I'm glad I did as everything was then so slow and naturally progressive because I didn’t have a set agenda


----------



## ycbm (19 December 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Do I dare to dream about what might be possible in the future??!
		
Click to expand...

I think you do.  If he's doing that at 4 then BE100 at 5 looks really achievable.
.


----------



## ycbm (19 December 2021)

milliepops said:



			Husband on the end of the rope, sedalin for me.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about the accident MP, but 🤣


----------



## milliepops (19 December 2021)

ycbm said:



			Sorry about the accident MP, but 🤣
		
Click to expand...

seriously, i could have done with some IV sedation over the last week or so  it's been a bit full on


----------



## RachelFerd (19 December 2021)

ycbm said:



			I think you do.  If he's doing that at 4 then BE100 at 5 looks really achievable.
.
		
Click to expand...

My dreams are longer term than just that 😮 got to be eternal optimists, right....?


----------



## daffy44 (19 December 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			My dreams are longer term than just that 😮 got to be eternal optimists, right....?
		
Click to expand...

You absolutely do!  I think Issac looks amazing, I know I'm a dressage rider now, but I've worked quite a lot with eventers in the past, and honestly there is nothing else that you could wish to see a 4yr old do, so brave, stays on his line, makes it look very easy, and most importantly, looks like hes loving it, dream big.

Mine is also going to graduate next week, he did a polework clinic yesterday and was green, gawpy and fabulous, I'm very happy with his progress, we have a lesson next week, all being well, and then that'll be the 4 yr old done.


----------



## daffy44 (19 December 2021)

milliepops said:



			Need to go back and read this thread from the beginning and get inspired, at the moment I feel daunted.

Dont worry, I know it probably sounds silly, but I always feel utterly daunted before I start riding a youngster, I love all the faffing about getting them used to tack, leaning over etc, but when its time to start riding, I feel a total failure before I even start.  I think that every other horse I've produced has been a happy accident, and I wont be able to do it again, I think that I probably shouldnt even start, I have no idea why I do this!  Once I'm actually on the horse and riding, then I'm absolutely fine, I'm absorbed by learning about the horse, starting the training, and I am happier then a happy thing, but before I get started I'm awful to myself.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ycbm (19 December 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			My dreams are longer term than just that 😮 got to be eternal optimists, right....?
		
Click to expand...

Afraid  I gave up on dreams that long term a while ago,  horses! He certainly looks talented.


----------



## RachelFerd (19 December 2021)

ycbm said:



			Afraid  I gave up on dreams that long term a while ago,  horses! He certainly looks talented.
		
Click to expand...

I've been dreaming since 1997 🤷‍♀️😂


----------



## shortstuff99 (19 December 2021)

milliepops said:



			yeah we were super super lucky. he basically peeled his leg open like a banana, clouted the cannon bone and made a big mess. vet was not optimistic about the tendon sheath but we had some good fortune apparently and he seems to have got away with it. Has been sound throughout.  When she came to review on day 3 she said "wow" in a good way which was nice to hear! 

there are people around but I'm wanting to find someone to pay because i don't want to be trying to do things with him and find that i have no help when i was expecting it  He was incredibly easy to get to the leaning over point, i want to get the next steps right, hopefully he will continue to be easy and then it will be short and sweet.
		
Click to expand...

Good news! Fingers crossed speedy healing. Baby Bean (pictured above) ended up with 3 months on box rest for her leg injury. Rather then go crazy she went the other way and now loves her stable and I have to convince her to live outside 🤣


----------



## RachelFerd (20 December 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Good news! Fingers crossed speedy healing. Baby Bean (pictured above) ended up with 3 months on box rest for her leg injury. Rather then go crazy she went the other way and now loves her stable and I have to convince her to live outside 🤣
		
Click to expand...

That's so funny. Isaac also had a short box rest this summer after getting some rope wrapped around his pastern. He likes it inside and seemed quite happy to have a fortnight of duvet days. He still hasn't forgiven me for turning him away into the wet cold fields last winter - it was not to his liking!


----------



## Hopelessly horsey (20 December 2021)

I have to say I have been very impressed with my little lady in the time she has been here. Was very good for the farrier and had her first walk up to the wash bay for a tail and leg shampoo! Took it all in her stride.

As she was a July baby I'm keen to give her until atleast mid Jan before I start re introducing long lining and any tack.

She also has the dentist coming in the new year to have a look at some wolf teeth and give her a general check over


----------



## LadyGascoyne (27 December 2021)

Mimosa today, starting to work very nicely in trot.


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 December 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Mimosa today, starting to work very nicely in trot.

View attachment 84996


View attachment 84997


View attachment 84998

Click to expand...

She is very beautiful!


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 December 2021)

Thought this might interest some. This is potato, top picture at 3.5 years old (around 15.2) and second is 10 years later to the day ( thanks Facebook memories!). She is about 16 hands now. She has the biggest shoulder/barrel I have ever met on a horse, you can see the outline of her ribs in the picture but not sure she will ever look slim 😬. She is PRE x TB.

I will do a comparison of Bean soon as she herself is now 3.5.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (27 December 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Thought this might interest some. This is potato, top picture at 3.5 years old (around 15.2) and second is 10 years later to the day ( thanks Facebook memories!). She is about 16 hands now. She has the biggest shoulder/barrel I have ever met on a horse, you can see the outline of her ribs in the picture but not sure she will ever look slim 😬. She is PRE x TB.

I will do a comparison of Bean soon as she herself is now 3.5.

View attachment 85011

Click to expand...

Gosh that’s amazing! She’s a gorgeous horse.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 December 2021)

That gives me hope Hermosa will fill out. 

We turned her and foal loose in the arena and showed them an umbrella. Let them both make their own decisions about investigating. Hermosa now thinks that when I wave bizarre objects at her, her job is to approach, touch the object with her nose, then recieve a treat. She considered the umbrella for a moment, then played the game. We opened it, closed it, held it over our heads, even got her to stick her nose under it. She could give Foinavon lessons on how to cope with umbrellas.


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 December 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Gosh that’s amazing! She’s a gorgeous horse.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 December 2021)

Here is Bean from the fugliest yearling to 3.5 years old last week. 🤣


----------



## Caol Ila (27 December 2021)

Bottom pic is Hermosa chasing Caso. He had a moment of hooliganism before we could introduce them to Mr. Umbrella. She mostly bimbled after him but picked up canter once and his owner caught it on camera.

Top pic is Caso being a hooligan.


----------



## maya2008 (29 December 2021)

I need to locate an umbrella before I can introduce our little pony to one!  She's learning to long-rein at the moment and walking out in-hand to see traffic and explore the world.  Planning on just that for a good long time yet, so you'll all go way past us with all the ridden stuff I'm sure!  Today she long-reined around the arena, weaving in and out of jump blocks and coping with the kids playing tag around her, in front of her, behind her...  All good training to be a kids' pony, the more noise and jumping around the better.  Best bit was where she took the initiative to divert slightly to avoid their current game - I allowed that, because I do want her to make sensible decisions when my daughter is eventually on board.  She's likely to get sketchy instructions at best, so will need to be the grown-up in that situation!


----------



## daffy44 (30 December 2021)

Well, my four yr old signs off from this thread after a really good lesson yesterday, I'm very happy with where he is, he was backed in April, and is turning into a very nice horse.  Easy to do in all respects, hacks out nicely, groundwork is good, and in our lesson yesterday did some much steeper leg yields which he made feel very easy, and his first proper medium trots which he absolutely aced!  He is showing really nice natural ability, and more importantly, he has a fantastic willing attitude which makes him so trainable.  I find it so rewarding having my horses from foals and helping them develop into good citizens.

He is a bit of a slow burner physically, and whilst he has good bone he is just a big empty frame at the moment, and both trainer and I think he wont show what he is really like until he is about seven.  He is also just starting another growth spurt at the moment, so he is due a few easy weeks, just gentle hacking and a lot of eating and sleeping.

I am currently looking for a new horse, so I may have another youngster for this thread at some point this year, but for this guy, he is going to be too old!


----------



## TheMule (30 December 2021)

daffy44 said:



			Well, my four yr old signs off from this thread after a really good lesson yesterday, I'm very happy with where he is, he was backed in April, and is turning into a very nice horse.  Easy to do in all respects, hacks out nicely, groundwork is good, and in our lesson yesterday did some much steeper leg yields which he made feel very easy, and his first proper medium trots which he absolutely aced!  He is showing really nice natural ability, and more importantly, he has a fantastic willing attitude which makes him so trainable.  I find it so rewarding having my horses from foals and helping them develop into good citizens.

He is a bit of a slow burner physically, and whilst he has good bone he is just a big empty frame at the moment, and both trainer and I think he wont show what he is really like until he is about seven.  He is also just starting another growth spurt at the moment, so he is due a few easy weeks, just gentle hacking and a lot of eating and sleeping.

I am currently looking for a new horse, so I may have another youngster for this thread at some point this year, but for this guy, he is going to be too old!
		
Click to expand...

Great news, what a good boy! It's amazing how much time they need to develop and mature, you just have to keep being patient when they show so much promise
See you on the 5/6yrs olds thread 😁


----------



## daffy44 (30 December 2021)

TheMule said:



			Great news, what a good boy! It's amazing how much time they need to develop and mature, you just have to keep being patient when they show so much promise
See you on the 5/6yrs olds thread 😁
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!  And they are all so different, its what keeps things endlessly interesting, this guys half brother looked like a grown up chunk at the same stage that this one is a lanky streak of nothing.  But its fine by me, I have all the time and patience in the world for my horses, and I think a lot of this guy, he is well worth the wait.


----------



## TheMule (1 January 2022)

So, my 2 officially graduate off this thread today (can’t believe I own two 5yr olds 😲). I'm so glad I started it as it has been so nice to share their journey with other people and to see the stories of lots of other young forum horses. 

Quick summary-

Nova has been so easy from day 1. He has a bit of sass and I have no doubt there will be challenging times ahead as we start to venture out more but he is a real trier and I love training him. When I posted on this forum asking for stallion suggestions for his mother many years ago most of the advice I got was to not breed from her. But I won the genetic lottery with him as he has all of things I loved about her combined with what I really admire in his sire. 
He is only just coming back into work after his winter break but he feels stronger and ready to do more so 🤞he'll begin his competition career later this year.




And Emulate has ended 2021 by going to her first dressage show (and coming 5th out of 15- most likely our greatest ever competitive achievement 😂) and then an SJ show. She was a bit overwhelmed and shut down on me but we'll get there, she's just one that really thrives off confidence and is a bit donkey-minded when she doesn’t feel confident (read: stubborn)
She was much more sensitive to back and has been taken slower because of the above, but she is now generally a really easy little thing who is just great fun to do everything with. She's now having a winter break as she has had a busy couple of months so probably won’t get properly going again until Easter.

See you on the 5/6yr olds thread 😁


----------



## ihatework (2 January 2022)

I now have two 3yos that have graduated to this thread. How the hell did that happen???


----------



## j1ffy (2 January 2022)

Chilli’s also graduating from this thread.

We celebrated his last official 4yo day with his first tinsel hack. Bless him, he’d had a month out 24/7 so you’d think it might be a bit of a shock to come in, have (some of) the mud scraped off and go for a hack. Add to that an I introduction to tinsel and some hi-jinx would have been forgivable.

My only moment of worry was when a string of tinsel began to rapidly disappear into his mouth 😂. He was hoof perfect and seemed happy to be out again, even a pigeon flying out of a hedge right in front of his head wasn’t a bother.

I’ll hack a bit in Jan then pick up properly in Feb. See you on the 5/6 yo thread!

https://youtube.com/shorts/LwgAkWi0MgQ?feature=share


----------



## alsxx (2 January 2022)

I now have 4 year old! Fly is still chilling in the field, although likes to come and see what's going on particularly when the little people are about! I'm willing him to grow a bit more too, he's maybe 14.3hh at a push 🤣

He has 2 little wolf teeth that need to come out before the spring so a little day trip to the vets planned for Feb. I found one of his milk caps at the bottom of the trough the other day, a nice little keepsake. Weather dependant, re-backing for the spring and then see where we end up. I'm quite keen to put him on livery somewhere for the facilities (versus at home with none), however with his sticky stifle he might be better at home where he can live out but with some regular boxing to the local EC. I guess I'll just have to play it by ear and see how he's progressing at home.


----------



## lannerch (3 January 2022)

RachelFerd said:



			Probably my last update on this thread too since we'll graduate into the 5yos in January.

Isaac went to play xc on the technique arenas at Somerford today. He had an absolute ball and got to finish by doing lots of his favourite thing - jumping into water 😂

He's very natural xc - he's efficient over a fence, naturally brave and stays straight to a skinny too.

Do I dare to dream about what might be possible in the future??!







Click to expand...

He looks absolutely superb rachelferd how exciting


----------



## lannerch (3 January 2022)

Layla is graduating from this thread to, she is going through a little bit demoralising stage where out hacking she has lost a little bit of her confidence and she is also getting rather lazy in the arena.
Her work has been stepped right back so maybe she got too used to it and now I am asking her to do a bit more again she is struggling.
She was doing so well it’s so easy to forget she is still very young and sometime s I expect too much. She feels most of the time like an older horse to ride I have to remember she is not that she is a baby.
Will continue to follow this thread and look forward to seeing my fellow graduates on the next .
Thanks for all your help and support.
Not got a recent picture of Layla ridden but here she is a week ago a little bit different from the gangly 3yo shown in the last picture when we first joined the thread.


----------



## windand rain (3 January 2022)

Kitten moves up to the 4 year old bit having done very well yesterday walking straight onto the lorry she had never been in a 7.5 ton as a foal she arrived in a 3.5 and had to be carried on we had a trailer at the time so loaded her in that then Covid hit just after we bought the lorry so never got round to trying her. She is going to the vets on 19th with her mate to have her teeth done by the dentist, at the vets as we dont have usable indoor space in bad weather. The naughty one graduates to the 5 year old thread but she was a very late foal and very immature when she arrived age 3


----------



## rara007 (4 January 2022)

Also graduating out, fluffy and happy, and onto her new home at the weekend. It’s been a great journey with her but it’s time for her to go and shine at what she was bred to do. I doubt I’ll afford something with her hind leg again! She’s a top class little horse and even enjoyed her foray into driving but sadly I don’t have the set up to make it work for something totally green I can’t ride (I’m still fat).


----------



## j1ffy (4 January 2022)

rara007 said:



			Also graduating out, fluffy and happy, and onto her new home at the weekend. It’s been a great journey with her but it’s time for her to go and shine at what she was bred to do. I doubt I’ll afford something with her hind leg again! She’s a top class little horse and even enjoyed her foray into driving but sadly I don’t have the set up to make it work for something totally green I can’t ride (I’m still fat).

View attachment 85337
View attachment 85335
View attachment 85334
View attachment 85336

Click to expand...

Sad to see that you're selling her as she's a beauty and it's been fun following your journey! I hope she goes on to good success and happiness in her new home, it's can't be easy saying goodbye


----------



## Cortez (4 January 2022)

Super nice mare rara007 - what's her breeding?


----------



## windand rain (4 January 2022)

think she physically ready and more than mentally ready to start her ridden career this year. She is having her saddle fitted on the 17th, her teeth done on 19th then we are good to get on. Needs her tail trimmed as it is about 4 inches passed floor level so will need a bath/tail wash/and trim next mild weather


----------



## rara007 (5 January 2022)

Cortez said:



			Super nice mare rara007 - what's her breeding?
		
Click to expand...

Out of a Riccione mare by the pony stallion Validos Highlight. I got her direct from warendorf and she’s just wonderful!


----------



## ycbm (5 January 2022)

My dressage horse was a Riccione, he was the most beautiful mover and a very sweet character and she looks very like him.  
.


----------



## maya2008 (10 January 2022)

My little 3yo was very grown-up today. It was just me with her and my two children, walking down the busy main road (HGVs, coaches, buses…) then off onto the hacking.  She decided that two children needed two adults looking out for them, so she had better be an adult today…and looked out for them the whole way round, worrying if they were ahead or behind, and even ‘telling off’ a lorry that whooshed past too fast on the way back!

It is nice to feel that she and I are a team, I hope that by the time we have finished all the months of in-hand stuff, that she will trust me enough to run to me if she is worried, like my daughter’s current pony does!

Oh…and how do you put photos up here?


----------



## windand rain (19 January 2022)

Kitten is now a big girl as good as gold for the saddle fitter, an absolute star travelling to the vet to be sedated for her teeth. Small blip in her training to keep her feet on the floor then the vets handler grabbed at her head so up she went. Great for the dentist and coming home. Her biggest learning curve was the vets is on a farm with pigs (no notice) donkeys again not bothered but cows with frisky calves that popped up and down in a deep straw bed had her eyes on stalks. Ignored them eventually but she was funny


----------



## maya2008 (20 January 2022)

My little one has just come home from my friend’s yard. First time in the lorry with another horse and with the partition in. Was a little unsure, but food conquered all! Was very pleased to be home. 

She no longer needs a secure space for long reining or learning to lead, as we can walk/trot/canter with no issue led off another horse and long-rein confidently. So now phase two begins - getting fit while being led off the others and learning about the wider world while she’s at it.

She has grown 2 inches since the beginning of December so I am very curious as to how big she will end up!


----------



## daffy44 (21 January 2022)

rara007 said:



			Out of a Riccione mare by the pony stallion Validos Highlight. I got her direct from warendorf and she’s just wonderful!
		
Click to expand...

She looks so like the two I know by Validos Highlight!  He obviously stamps his offspring very well, the two I know are absolutely gorgeous FEI dressage ponies, and one was on a few European teams.


----------



## Caol Ila (21 January 2022)

We weaned Caso two weeks ago and I feel a bit down about Hermosa’s condition. She looks so weak and weedy compared to other 3 year old PREs I’ve seen. I’m really hoping she picks up soon now that she’s no longer expending tons of energy producing milk. 

The BAPSH registrar advised me to wean at 4/5 months for this reason, but I don’t see how that would have been possible or safe. We’re not on a proper stud farm and didn’t have ideal weaning facilities- duh! I felt we had to wait until Caso was mentally independent enough to cope with the yard’s set-up. The weaning was totally undramatic so we got that right at least.

I’m just playing with a bit of groundwork these days. She’s seen the giant yoga ball and took it in her stride.


----------



## daffy44 (21 January 2022)

Well it didnt take long, my lovely boy graduated from this thread, and now I have a new addition, a delightful rising four yr old mare who has been wth me now for just over a week.  She is backed, which is earlier then I would have chosen, but not the end of the world, so far she is proving to be pretty much perfect in every way, her only flaw is that she is quite small, I have gambled on her growing, and certainly, given her age, filling out a lot, because I'll be gutted if she remains too small.
This year will be a very easy one, lots of field time, resting, eating, (and hopefully growing!) lots of hacking, some ground work, and later in the year hopefully some arena hires and a lesson or two, but my main aim for the year is for us to get to know each other, and start to build a partnership, because its odd for me to not have had the horse since a foal.


----------



## maya2008 (21 January 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			We weaned Caso two weeks ago and I feel a bit down about Hermosa’s condition. She looks so weak and weedy compared to other 3 year old PREs I’ve seen. I’m really hoping she picks up soon now that she’s no longer expending tons of energy producing milk. 

The BAPSH registrar advised me to wean at 4/5 months for this reason, but I don’t see how that would have been possible or safe. We’re not on a proper stud farm and didn’t have ideal weaning facilities- duh! I felt we had to wait until Caso was mentally independent enough to cope with the yard’s set-up. The weaning was totally undramatic so we got that right at least.

I’m just playing with a bit of groundwork these days. She’s seen the giant yoga ball and took it in her stride. 

View attachment 86180

Click to expand...

I am sure she will put on weight (and maybe height) very quickly now Caso is weaned. We weaned our foal at five and a half months old at the beginning of December, and my 3yo has grown 2 inches and put on a lot of muscle and condition (she was thinner than Hermosa looks in your picture) in only a month and a half.  

I am sure you will have pics of Hermosa looking truly amazing by March/April!


----------



## lannerch (22 January 2022)

daffy44 said:



			Well it didnt take long, my lovely boy graduated from this thread, and now I have a new addition, a delightful rising four yr old mare who has been wth me now for just over a week.  She is backed, which is earlier then I would have chosen, but not the end of the world, so far she is proving to be pretty much perfect in every way, her only flaw is that she is quite small, I have gambled on her growing, and certainly, given her age, filling out a lot, because I'll be gutted if she remains too small.
This year will be a very easy one, lots of field time, resting, eating, (and hopefully growing!) lots of hacking, some ground work, and later in the year hopefully some arena hires and a lesson or two, but my main aim for the year is for us to get to know each other, and start to build a partnership, because its odd for me to not have had the horse since a foal.
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful 😍


----------



## xDundryx (25 January 2022)

I've spent my evenings reading this thread with interest, we have a 3yo TB filly (officially 3 in April) who will be going off for backing with a lovely, knowledgeable local former eventer in May. She's going to be huge, already standing a good 16 2hh, chestnut, strong,moves like a dream with a temperament to match. We were gifted her straight from the stud as she was far to big to go into flat racing.  She's by Garwsood as well, so nice breeding.


----------



## ImmyS (30 January 2022)

Finn is officially now back in work. He is coming 4 now and has been out in the field since September. We have done a few short groundwork sessions this week and today we ventured out to the roads for the first time on the long reins and he was super.

Really excited to keep on with the ground work and long reining/in hand hacks. We currently don’t have any one to hack out with so building his confidence out solo is priority right now. Saddler is booked for April so we will continue the groundwork until then with a view to start ridden work once we have a saddle organised.


----------



## SheriffTruman (30 January 2022)

Love to see all the great horses (and one beautiful mule) in this thread, interesting to see the progress you all made. Have been following with interest.

I have a rising four year old. Was planning to send him away for backing, as I want to ride him western-style. Since I'm relatively new to western myseld, I figured I needed a proper western trainer for that. However, I contacted my old instructor who trains both dressage, and western. She reckons I can back, and train him myself with her on the ground. Yikes! Also, really looking forward to this! 

We have started with proper groundwork now, instead of playing around, probably will get on him this March or April. He is a ridiculously fast learner, it's me who's making the mistakes. When I tossed a saddle on him just for the heck of it, he didn't bat an eyelid, so that is promising. No recent pictures, I'll have to get on that!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 February 2022)

Thought maybe I’d introduce baby pony to the thread. This is Rynys Jadore, half Arab with a dash of Welsh (not sure on the rest).




She’s three in May, 15.2hh at the withers and bum high 😬🙈 and pretty much a complete blank canvas. 

I’ve had her home nearly three weeks, she’s learnt about being led with other horses, the hosepipe (had to get that one in early!), she’s had her mane tamed and once the dentist has been she will be lightly bitted so she can go do some shows this summer before she’s backed.



She’s pretty tricky to get pictures of as she’s so nosy lol.



She’s also learning about being patient tied up 😂🙈, she’s already a character!


----------



## chaps89 (4 February 2022)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Thought maybe I’d introduce baby pony to the thread. This is Rynys Jadore, half Arab with a dash of Welsh (not sure on the rest).

View attachment 86906


She’s three in May, 15.2hh at the withers and bum high 😬🙈 and pretty much a complete blank canvas. 

I’ve had her home nearly three weeks, she’s learnt about being led with other horses, the hosepipe (had to get that one in early!), she’s had her mane tamed and once the dentist has been she will be lightly bitted so she can go do some shows this summer before she’s backed.
View attachment 86911


She’s pretty tricky to get pictures of as she’s so nosy lol.
View attachment 86912


She’s also learning about being patient tied up 😂🙈, she’s already a character!
View attachment 86913

Click to expand...

I like her a lot, where did you find her?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 February 2022)

chaps89 said:



			I like her a lot, where did you find her?
		
Click to expand...

Local breeder, we have one that he bred on the yard already who is just mega. Stepped up to 90 in her first BE season with lots of placings, her full brother is also out with the same successes at BE. Huw gives them a great start, so they tend to be easy to handle with lovely temperaments.

He didn’t breed Jadore but bought her as a foal, Ive known her from a yearling and I trust his eye for a good horse, so fingers crossed! She’s bold, inquisitive and happy to learn ☺️.


----------



## j1ffy (4 February 2022)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Thought maybe I’d introduce baby pony to the thread. This is Rynys Jadore, half Arab with a dash of Welsh (not sure on the rest).

View attachment 86906


She’s three in May, 15.2hh at the withers and bum high 😬🙈 and pretty much a complete blank canvas.

I’ve had her home nearly three weeks, she’s learnt about being led with other horses, the hosepipe (had to get that one in early!), she’s had her mane tamed and once the dentist has been she will be lightly bitted so she can go do some shows this summer before she’s backed.
View attachment 86911


She’s pretty tricky to get pictures of as she’s so nosy lol.
View attachment 86912


She’s also learning about being patient tied up 😂🙈, she’s already a character!
View attachment 86913

Click to expand...

She's lovely HP! How are your other two doing?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 February 2022)

j1ffy said:



			She's lovely HP! How are your other two doing?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, they are fat, hairy field potatoes 😂🙈. Skylla seems to have come sound, so hopefully they can both continue their light hacking duties!


----------



## Hopelessly horsey (4 February 2022)

Madam has been taking things easy. However we have the saddler booked for the 23rd and I plan on starting some long lining at the end of next week 😁
She's grown about an inch and I still think she'll struggle to hit much over 16.1/2 but she's got an absolutely cracking character and there's some nice moves in there too!


----------



## Bernster (4 February 2022)

Ooh Arab x Welsh sounds like an interesting mix.


----------



## daffy44 (5 February 2022)

Well, little Franny has been with me just over three weeks now, and so far she is being angelic, very easy to do, very settled, and incredible to ride, such a good girl, and we've been getting on very well.
I always feel its a significant moment the first time a new horse feels comfortable enough with me to let me come and sit with them while they are lying down, and yesterday evening she decided she would be very happy for me to join her during her nap time, so I sat with her, and we had a little moment and it felt like a very good step on our journey.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 February 2022)

Bernster said:



			Ooh Arab x Welsh sounds like an interesting mix.
		
Click to expand...

I think it used to be a more common mix, especially for show hunter ponies from memory.

I think native crosses and definitely Arabs have fallen out of favour, with warmbloods being what most people seem to want theses days 🤷🏼‍♀️.


----------



## shortstuff99 (6 February 2022)

HufflyPuffly said:



			I think it used to be a more common mix, especially for show hunter ponies from memory.

I think native crosses and definitely Arabs have fallen out of favour, with warmbloods being what most people seem to want theses days 🤷🏼‍♀️.
		
Click to expand...

There used to be a small stud next to where I kept my horses that bred Welsh B x Arab. Lovely show ponies, used to win loads.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 February 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			There used to be a small stud next to where I kept my horses that bred Welsh B x Arab. Lovely show ponies, used to win loads.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I remember I used to see a lot of them on the show circuit.

Hopefully Baby Beryl will be a useful sort, she moves nicely enough 💕.


----------



## HashRouge (6 February 2022)

HufflyPuffly said:



			I think it used to be a more common mix, especially for show hunter ponies from memory.

I think native crosses and definitely Arabs have fallen out of favour, with warmbloods being what most people seem to want theses days 🤷🏼‍♀️.
		
Click to expand...

Arabs so seem to be very unfashionable atm. When I was a kid (in the late 90s/ early 00s) it felt as though every other horse on my yard was an Arab or a part bred. Anyway, your new girl is lovely and I look forward to seeing how you get on with her


----------



## Lyle (17 February 2022)

Thought I'd pop in, as my OH and I have just started 2x3.5yo Welsh D's. These boys have breezed through the Groundwork Prep, and have had 2 rides under saddle no problems- Walk, Trot, Canter in the roundyard. My OH hopped off the second one last night and said "They're both a bit boring"  Good, it means I've done my job correctly!!


----------



## maya2008 (17 February 2022)

Our 3yo is now backed. My youngest child had a little sit on the lead rein on day 1, then we tacked up to go hacking on day 2 (3yo is normally led from my mare) and little 3yo was all… ‘Wait a minute, I know how to have a person on, I don’t need leading!’ She kept pulling free and being super cross (out of character for her) until I had to stick a child on as otherwise she was threatening to pull free one last time and run off. So on went my older child, and off we went - all the way home in walk with a little trot, off the lead through fields and woods, then down the lane to the yard. First trot under saddle fine, including rising - kid swinging his legs out of the stirrups up the drive, kids playing next to each other as they rode - all fine. Acted like she’d been doing this for years!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 February 2022)

I couldn’t find this thread not sure if I’ve ever posted on it but I posted a thread about Faran and I going in our first ever ridden hack on Saturday and ycbm pointed me in this direction.

So in three and half years almost we have gone from this

8months old bought at six months 😃



To this 😃 properly 4 on 17th April 😁





Just going to putter away building fitness in hand with sits until the saddle fitter comes at the beginning of April to professionally fit the saddle to him then we can crack on with enjoying a fun hacking summer 😃


----------



## j1ffy (22 February 2022)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			I couldn’t find this thread not sure if I’ve ever posted on it but I posted a thread about Faran and I going in our first ever ridden hack on Saturday and ycbm pointed me in this direction.

So in three and half years almost we have gone from this

8months old bought at six months 😃
View attachment 87947


To this 😃 properly 4 on 17th April 😁

View attachment 87948
View attachment 87949


Just going to putter away building fitness in hand with sits until the saddle fitter comes at the beginning of April to professionally fit the saddle to him then we can crack on with enjoying a fun hacking summer 😃
		
Click to expand...

Very handsome, and it looks like you're doing a great job with him! What's his breeding?


----------



## SheriffTruman (22 February 2022)

He's a very nice horse. You two looking great!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 February 2022)

j1ffy said:



			Very handsome, and it looks like you're doing a great job with him! What's his breeding?
		
Click to expand...

Maesymor Amber Flash 
Kylebeck Crespo (Crugybar Mabon Mai) x Maesymor Sunbeams Last (Cathedine Flying Express) 

he’s quite well bred considering what I paid for him 😃 plenty of good bloodlines in his lineage


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 February 2022)

SheriffTruman said:



			He's a very nice horse. You two looking great!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Caol Ila (22 February 2022)

Sometimes, this horse training is lonely business. The big triumphs often don't look like anything, and the methods I'm using aren't well followed around here, so when I explain my approach to people, or they vaguely watch me, they think I'm batsh1t. Tried to explain the concept to my friend of using a flag (say) to show the horse the difference between neutral/stuff to ignore, and stuff you want them to respond to. She looked at me like I was out of my mind and said, "How the hell do you do that?"

Out of my mind or not, that's what we worked on today. After weaning, Hermosa seriously regressed, so I've spent the last six weeks going back to basics. She decided she was scared of flappy things around her legs, and I bought a horsemanship flag for the purposes of working with her on this in a more controlled way. This week, she finally decided that the flag wasn't scary and accepted it touching her wherever. Today, I introduced her to the next concept -- the flag as a cue to do something (like walk around me in a circle), but also, the flag as a cue to do nothing. And she got it. Quickly. I could flick it behind her with energy in my body language, while using the hand on the live rope to direct her, and we got our circles. Then I would drop my energy and touch her with the flag, and she would stop. 

Next, we worked on drive and draw. I would drive as described above, then after a few circles, change my position and draw her towards me. She was pretty good at this too.

Then we had a spa session in the byre because it started chucking it down.

First photo shows her chilling in the byre, second is me trying to get her out of bed.


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 February 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Sometimes, this horse training is lonely business. The big triumphs often don't look like anything, and the methods I'm using aren't well followed around here, so when I explain my approach to people, or they vaguely watch me, they think I'm batsh1t. Tried to explain the concept to my friend of using a flag (say) to show the horse the difference between neutral/stuff to ignore, and stuff you want them to respond to. She looked at me like I was out of my mind and said, "How the hell do you do that?"

Out of my mind or not, that's what we worked on today. After weaning, Hermosa seriously regressed, so I've spent the last six weeks going back to basics. She decided she was scared of flappy things around her legs, and I bought a horsemanship flag for the purposes of working with her on this in a more controlled way. This week, she finally decided that the flag wasn't scary and accepted it touching her wherever. Today, I introduced her to the next concept -- the flag as a cue to do something (like walk around me in a circle), but also, the flag as a cue to do nothing. And she got it. Quickly. I could flick it behind her with energy in my body language, while using the hand on the live rope to direct her, and we got our circles. Then I would drop my energy and touch her with the flag, and she would stop.

Next, we worked on drive and draw. I would drive as described above, then after a few circles, change my position and draw her towards me. She was pretty good at this too.

Then we had a spa session in the byre because it started chucking it down.

First photo shows her chilling in the byre, second is me trying to get her out of bed.

View attachment 87962

View attachment 87963

Click to expand...

She looks like she has grown a lot! You're doing a great job with her.


----------



## Caol Ila (22 February 2022)

I hadn't posted photos for a while because she went through a really fugly growth spurt, and the distortions of my phone camera made her look even weirder. I have photos for my records, but I didn't feel like humiliating her by posting them on the internet. I think she's starting to come out of the fuglies and look like a horse again.


----------



## Hopelessly horsey (24 February 2022)

Freya had her first day of big girl school today! We had the saddler out yesterday to fit her first saddle and we took to the school for the first time.
There was plenty to look at between the fences set up, banners around the edge and wings on the floor in the corners. Overall she was an absolute star with just a few baby moments.
Very much looking forward to seeing how she turns out


----------



## maya2008 (24 February 2022)

I feel we have got away lightly on the saddle front - you can just stick a Thorn pad on an 11.2hh with a sheepskin pad underneath and off you go!  

Good pony today - cantering steadily in an open field for the first time. The 3yo is now officially better behaved than our grizzled old Shetland!


----------



## SheriffTruman (2 March 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Sometimes, this horse training is lonely business. The big triumphs often don't look like anything, and the methods I'm using aren't well followed around here, so when I explain my approach to people, or they vaguely watch me, they think I'm batsh1t.
		
Click to expand...

Totally relatable. I want to ride western in a mostly dressage yard. When I'm training the horse (or rather, my trainer is training me to train my horse), there is a lot of frowning, and sometimes even remarking.



Caol Ila said:



			And she got it. Quickly. I could flick it behind her with energy in my body language, while using the hand on the live rope to direct her, and we got our circles. Then I would drop my energy and touch her with the flag, and she would stop.

Next, we worked on drive and draw. I would drive as described above, then after a few circles, change my position and draw her towards me. She was pretty good at this too.
		
Click to expand...

This sounds like very good progress!


----------



## MarvelVillis (2 March 2022)

xDundryx said:



			I've spent my evenings reading this thread with interest, we have a 3yo TB filly (officially 3 in April) who will be going off for backing with a lovely, knowledgeable local former eventer in May. She's going to be huge, already standing a good 16 2hh, chestnut, strong,moves like a dream with a temperament to match. We were gifted her straight from the stud as she was far to big to go into flat racing.  She's by Garwsood as well, so nice breeding. 
	View attachment 86369

Click to expand...

Oh my goodness she's gorgeous! The first horse I learnt to ride on was a chestnut ex racer with no white, just like your girl. I've always said the only second horse I'd buy would be my dream horse which would be a chestnut gelding with no white markings. I keep an eye out for time to time but I don't see many of them come up (in my budget!)


----------



## MarvelVillis (2 March 2022)

Lovely updates from everyone.

I gave my 4 year old a mini break over winter (kept him ticking over with 1/2 small hacks a week but dropped the school work). I took him back in the school a couple of weeks ago and have booked in for some lessons to start schooling again regularly. There is a huge indoor school hacking distance from us which I'd like to get him in soon. I need to start doing some loading practice with him as I've entered him into our first fun ride at the end of May...! Am I mad or am I mad...? We're going with a friend who has a sane, sensible older pony which will hopefully keep Marvel calm. He's fairly level headed and we've been enjoying some lovely canters on Dartmoor so hoping it won't blow his mind. He's loaded into a box a handful of times but point blank refused when we moved yards last year, and after 2 hours of trying I had to hack him by himself to the new yard (which was about 2 1/2 hours!). So definitely need to practice before May. Really pleased with how well he's looking. Put a stick on him recently and he's now 15.1hh - gone up from 14.3hh since last May when we went off to be backed. Starting to look like a lovely little horse.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 March 2022)

First canter under saddle. Not pretty and I wasn’t sitting nor standing I had sort of two pointing 😅 he has good breaks and steering now so let the hacking commence lol 😂


----------



## ihatework (4 March 2022)

3 year old pre-school 😍


----------



## Hopelessly horsey (8 March 2022)

It happened 🥰 little girlie has had two days of being sat on and led around the lunge pen. 
A slight brain fart when asked to change direction and move off however once she has sussed something she just cracks on. Very happy with her


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (8 March 2022)

First big boy riding hack in the forest and first canter. Unasked for but he gave me the sweetest transition and such a lovely rhythmic canter that I passengered it and let him have at. Felt amazing ❤️


----------



## Rosietaz (8 March 2022)

Really proud of this one!
Had the saddle fitter out yesterday to get him fitted ready for spring. 
Pulled him out of the field, scraped off all the mud and hopped straight on. He was very well behaved having a plod around the yard - considering he’s been turned away for 4 months, and has only be sat on a handful of times last year!


----------



## ImmyS (8 March 2022)

Rosietaz said:



			Really proud of this one!
Had the saddle fitter out yesterday to get him fitted ready for spring.
Pulled him out of the field, scraped off all the mud and hopped straight on. He was very well behaved having a plod around the yard - considering he’s been turned away for 4 months, and has only be sat on a handful of times last year!
		
Click to expand...

That’s amazing! Also rather jealous you’ve got a saddle fitted! I’m desperate to get a saddle fitted so I can crack on with Finn! Had the saddler out last weekend, 10 saddles later and nothing even close! 🙈🙈 Have had to order one in especially so really hoping it doesn’t take too long!


----------



## maya2008 (9 March 2022)

Lovely to read everyone’s updates! Our 3yo has now progressed to open fields with both of my kids (youngest is 7yo) and has cantered in the school for the first time. She is ridden 3x a week for little trips out and has remained eager to work and reliably sweet. She is now being handled, tacked up etc completely by the kids, 3 weeks after first being sat on. Her attitude is so good that she is now officially better behaved than two of the older ones (and my daughter picked her as the easiest option when we rode in the big field yesterday😂)! 

Meanwhile, her yearling filly is a right little madam so she definitely didn’t take after her dam - life will be interesting in a few years when that one is ready to be backed!


----------



## windand rain (10 March 2022)

Kittens first walk solo around the school was an a* pupil
	

has been out to mature for 6 months this was her second time out of the field since being turned away.


----------



## alsxx (11 March 2022)

How lovely to see all these updates! My 4 year old Fly has just started to do some work again, love this time of year! 

He was backed at a pro yard and came home early November, and has been chilling in the field over winter. He seems very ready and eager to be doing something so we've just started doing some baby lunging. He's mostly remembered this lunging business and we've done a couple of short and sweet sessions where he's made good progress each time. I love how just 5 minutes can be enough to see them figuring things out and ending on a good note. Planning on doing a couple of walks down the lane/bridleway over weekend as its rained today and we only have grass to lunge on, and then hopefully picking it back up next week and progressing on to long lining again all being well 🤞.


----------



## Hopelessly horsey (14 March 2022)

I'm pretty sure youngsters aren't meant to be this easy (probably just jinxed myself there ) 
We have gone from lunging to riding away in a month! I was not expecting to have made this much progress but this little lady has taken each and every step in her stride.
I'm going to do light work with her for a few more weeks then she will have a little holiday to digest all she has learned


----------



## ImmyS (17 March 2022)

Finn is now back in work with a mixture of in hand hacks and long reining. Looking forward to getting back in the saddle however we had saddler out a couple of weeks ago and about 10 saddles later with still no joy!! One of the Black Country trees fitted him perfectly so have one on order and looking out for second hands but they seem like good dust! So just going to keep plodding away at the groundwork!

Have been having a lean over and started having a little mooch up and down the yard driveway bareback and he hasn’t batted an eye.

He is also looking absolutely huge! 😆 he’s only 16/16.1hh but looks and feels bigger. Would have liked him leaner coming into spring but I think he looks well grown and a solid leg in each corner type!
Roll on getting a saddle and then he will hopefully be going away to my trainers for some schooling again.


----------



## milliepops (17 March 2022)

Young Frank definitely needs to find his new person because it's nearly a month since i was able to do anything with him. It's hopeless!  But he doesn't forget his lessons, today we found third gear on the lunge.  I probably ought to lunge him in proper tack really now, but we're in a weird limbo now as he's not staying, so i'm drifting.  Anyway at least now he can wtc we can do a fair stab at viewings.


----------



## windand rain (22 March 2022)

After being an ass about having the saddle on the other day when the trainer was here Kitten got squared up by me and stood quietly and had the saddle dumped on her back girthed up and walked round a dozen or more times as good as gold Don't know what got into her but she was certainly voicing her opinion on it. Unrotunately I wasn't there to see what she did but think it might have been a case of they are too nice to her and she can be very opinionated she often thinks she knows better
	

Know its a bit far forward but hadn't finished doing her tack up but took advantage of someone holding her.


----------



## Caol Ila (22 March 2022)

This weekend, Hermosa did her first in hand hack without another horse buddy. She could not have cared less.

Hermosa met Mr. Lunge Line today. I flopped and snaked him about to make sure she was not alarmed by that, then clipped it to the cavesson and asked for a couple circles in walk, just a bit further out than we’d do with a lead rope. Obviously not going to go nuts with lunging at her age, but I can introduce the concept. She did good. Still want a lot more physical development before I think of riding but I’m just pottering along, introducing the odd thing.


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 March 2022)

She has such a lovely kind face.


----------



## Lyle (22 March 2022)

My little 3.5yos welsh Ds are being ridden  every second day, for about 15 to 20 minutes. It's a lot of hacking around the property, walking up and down banks and over ditches and trotting and cantering in the open. They do a little flat schooling, they are both pretty established at walk/trot/canter and following the arena fence on a loose rein. They are such babies though, just slow and steady for now. Looking forward to seeing them strengthen up and mature as the year progresses. Now to start the other 3.5yo


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 March 2022)

I keep meaning to get videos and then don't have anyone to film for me! I have been leaning over baby Bean and we have walked up and down the arena, she has given zero cares about it so I couldn't be more pleased. I am also introducing lunging, but she doesn't quite see why she has to walk around when she could just stand next to me 🤣.

I have also been getting my Dad to do the legerete in-hand contact work worh her as he is much better than me at it. I also think it helps for her to be trained by other people then just me.

As no video here is Bean being a goof.


----------



## Caol Ila (22 March 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			She has such a lovely kind face.
		
Click to expand...

At least she has that! Her body looks weirdly cobbled together but the foal seriously slowed her growth (feel so sorry for her younger sister, but my vet says Hermosa will catch up and be okay in the long run). Hopefully she’ll mature over the spring and summer into something nice. 



shortstuff99 said:



			I keep meaning to get videos and then don't have anyone to film for me! I have been leaning over baby Bean and we have walked up and down the arena, she has given zero cares about it so I couldn't be more pleased. I am also introducing lunging, but she doesn't quite see why she has to walk around when she could just stand next to me 🤣.

I have also been getting my Dad to do the legerete in-hand contact work worh her as he is much better than me at it. I also think it helps for her to be trained by other people then just me.

As no video here is Bean being a goof.

View attachment 89416

Click to expand...

I wish my dad knew legerete. Fin decided he was a worthy lead horse on a hack but he actually knows nothing about horses!


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 March 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			At least she has that! Her body looks weirdly cobbled together but the foal seriously slowed her growth (feel so sorry for her younger sister, but my vet says Hermosa will catch up and be okay in the long run). Hopefully she’ll mature over the spring and summer into something nice.



I wish my dad knew legerete. Fin decided he was a worthy lead horse on a hack but he actually knows nothing about horses!
		
Click to expand...

She looks very similar to how Bean looked last year, and now she has suddenly just changed overnight and looks like a real horse so I think your vet will be right .

Have to say it is very useful having a dad that also knows horses, although whenever I groom for him at shows everyone assumes he is there helping me instead of the other way around 🤣


----------



## Hormonal Filly (22 March 2022)

Lovely to see everyone getting on well with their youngsters and what they're getting up too! 

@Cheeky Chestnut  I'd be happy with that as a first canter.. love his white fact. PS, totally not jealous of that lovely arena!
@Rosietaz You look the perfect size for him 
@shortstuff99 Love 'Baby Bean' what a innocent sweet face


----------



## Hormonal Filly (22 March 2022)

I haven't posted in ages! My mare is 4 in a couple of months to be exact. I ended up getting a saddle (eventually!) fitted in February after struggling to find one and the months of ground work helped as she was totally unphased by me being onboard!

Started just being lead around the yard, progressed within a few days to walking down the track with someone walking behind and then around the wood. We then went around the wood with a friend on their bombproof cob, she was a little joggy even in front at first.

Fast forward a few weeks from then.. we have been doing all the (private) farm routes on our own and in company! Some times shes a little backwards on her own, but with encouragement walks out nicely. Last week we had our first canter (which was in company in a open field) but she was super, only one brief buck. We haven't been in the arena yet since being onboard, mainly as our arena is 60x40 and prefer to get them hacking out first. We will progress to crossing the main road soon (sadly have to cross a busy 3 lane main road) and hacking off the private land, she's quite brave so don't think it will be a problem.

All the backing hasn't gone to bad so far.. and majority of it has been done on my own bar someone walking with me/behind for the first couple of weeks I was first on her.

So far I've been doing 3 times a week short hacks, say 20-30 minutes and mainly in walk still. I read on the forum frequent breaks are good for youngsters so am going to start 3 weeks work followed by 1 week off until winter and then probably give her winter off! What are everyone elses plans in terms of 'holiday' or breaks?


----------



## Caol Ila (22 March 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			She looks very similar to how Bean looked last year, and now she has suddenly just changed overnight and looks like a real horse so I think your vet will be right .

Have to say it is very useful having a dad that also knows horses, although whenever I groom for him at shows everyone assumes he is there helping me instead of the other way around 🤣
		
Click to expand...

That's reassuring! She seems athletic when she bounces her front end off the ground, and she has nice gaits. Doesn't do that choppy PRE thing. She's got a reasonable amount of natural elasticity in her stride. Really hoping we can do something a little more exciting than Novice/Elem. Gypsum maxed out at US Second Level (which is sort of Elementary/Medium-ish). I was fighting for every point, just to break 60%. She wasn't built for collection. With a youngster, you just don't know how anything will pan out, but I am cautiously hopeful that Hermosa will find it easier than Gypsum did.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 March 2022)

So happy with this guy 😃 rode him on Sunday no lunging just straight on, nice walk and some trot and figures of eight and serpentines in walk then opened the gate and closed it whilst on board.

Then again same no lunging straight on and there was another horse being lunged at the same time and the light was fading, I had left money for the meter with a girl in the stables but she forgot to put it in 😂, so we were riding round in the near dark at back of seven 😅 but he never batted an eyelid at anything and was fine with the horse on the lunge cantering past and near him 🤗 

My new stirrups came today as well and I have to say I’m in love 🥰


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 March 2022)

Hormonal Filly said:



			I haven't posted in ages! My mare is 4 in a couple of months to be exact. I ended up getting a saddle (eventually!) fitted in February after struggling to find one and the months of ground work helped as she was totally unphased by me being onboard!

Started just being lead around the yard, progressed within a few days to walking down the track with someone walking behind and then around the wood. We then went around the wood with a friend on their bombproof cob, she was a little joggy even in front at first.

Fast forward a few weeks from then.. we have been doing all the (private) farm routes on our own and in company! Some times shes a little backwards on her own, but with encouragement walks out nicely. Last week we had our first canter (which was in company in a open field) but she was super, only one brief buck. We haven't been in the arena yet since being onboard, mainly as our arena is 60x40 and prefer to get them hacking out first. We will progress to crossing the main road soon (sadly have to cross a busy 3 lane main road) and hacking off the private land, she's quite brave so don't think it will be a problem.

All the backing hasn't gone to bad so far.. and majority of it has been done on my own bar someone walking with me/behind for the first couple of weeks I was first on her.

So far I've been doing 3 times a week short hacks, say 20-30 minutes and mainly in walk still. I read on the forum frequent breaks are good for youngsters so am going to start 3 weeks work followed by 1 week off until winter and then probably give her winter off! What are everyone elses plans in terms of 'holiday' or breaks?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it is all going well!

I just give breaks as and when I feel they need them. Normally that's just a week off here and there.


----------



## Caol Ila (22 March 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			Sounds like it is all going well!

I just give breaks as and when I feel they need them. Normally that's just a week off here and there.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been doing the same. Usually around foal faff. When he was young, she went feral, so merely catching was an epic. We then got into a routine where we could do a few more things with them, but when he was around six months old, he became very full of himself, like any young boy, and required your undivided attention, so you couldn’t do anything with her. If he wasn’t firmly restrained, he would jump on top of her. Not ideal. Then after weaning, she became very scatty and stressed, so there was no point in training anything new (the foal was way more chilled). I just brushed her. She’s settled now, but my parents are visiting after not seeing me for three years, so I’m dealing with them and not training the horse. Bring on April.


----------



## ihatework (23 March 2022)

Millie had her STD screening today, a scan to check all well and will be off to stud in a fortnight for a hot date with a vets arm 😆 She has just done basic bitting/rollers/leading stuff and will resume skool lessons once she is a lady with a baby and has had some spring grass in her belly.

Turnip is awesome and unflappable.
I got myself a spare pair of hands today and got on! She literally could not have cared less (and she was very comfy)


----------



## Caol Ila (23 March 2022)

Ooft. Not so good report today.  She was apparently wild for the farrier. Rearing, leaping sideways, the works. I thought I had fixed this, as she's been pretty good about getting her feet trimmed since late June. She's never been 100% sold on the farrier, who's one of these large, intimidating Glaswegian guys (he's a good farrier, but quite brusque in his manner), but she was tolerating him. Not today. I wasn't there, but Caso's owner was, and she's usually the one to hold her for her feet, so no change there. 

She lets me bang around on her feet nae bother. I will play more with my rasp, but my gut feeling is that she's scared of a large, intimidating bloke. Unfortunately, I don't know any large intimidating blokes who are horsey enough to help. All the horsey men I know are very quiet and gentle, like OH, and my louder, more intimidating male friends are all terrified of horses, so they will not be volunteering to hold one's foot.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (23 March 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Ooft. Not so good report today.  She was apparently wild for the farrier. Rearing, leaping sideways, the works. I thought I had fixed this, as she's been pretty good about getting her feet trimmed since late June. She's never been 100% sold on the farrier, who's one of these large, intimidating Glaswegian guys (he's a good farrier, but quite brusque in his manner), but she was tolerating him. Not today. I wasn't there, but Caso's owner was, and she's usually the one to hold her for her feet, so no change there.

She lets me bang around on her feet nae bother. I will play more with my rasp, but my gut feeling is that she's scared of a large, intimidating bloke. Unfortunately, I don't know any large intimidating blokes who are horsey enough to help. All the horsey men I know are very quiet and gentle, like OH, and my louder, more intimidating male friends are all terrified of horses, so they will not be volunteering to hold one's foot.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, sorry to hear she wasn’t great with the farrier. It’s all a learning curve! One of my previous youngsters was really nervous of the farrier, behaviour was worse with rearing. It took about a year but lots of treats (those licks helped, just while the farrier is there!) and in the end he could be shod without even being tied up.

If I’m honest it’s why I’ve been so keen to keep mine barefoot, but depends how she goes!


----------



## Caol Ila (23 March 2022)

Fin’s farrier is very quiet and soft but I’m not sure his beat goes to her yard. I’ll ask when I see him. I’m thinking of learning to trim myself.


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 March 2022)

Especially for @Caol Ila here is a picture from today of Baby Bean as a rising 4 year old (4 in may) and pictures of her at 2 and 3 years (fugly stage 😅)

4 year old




And 2 (bottom) and 3 (top)


----------



## maya2008 (24 March 2022)

Our 3yo discovered the joys of putting her head down to eat and accidentally evicting her child today 😂. Grass reins it is then - to be fair she adapted to them well once I put them on. First fall too, and she stayed with the child and didn’t spook, so that went well really.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (25 March 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			Especially for @Caol Ila here is a picture from today of Baby Bean as a rising 4 year old (4 in may) and pictures of her at 2 and 3 years (fugly stage 😅)
		
Click to expand...

Wow, she really has blossomed! I definitely think 3 is the ugly ducking stage, well was for all of mine. I always think in their 4th summer they start to really look smart  she’s gorgeous, love the stables too!


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 March 2022)

Hormonal Filly said:



			Wow, she really has blossomed! I definitely think 3 is the ugly ducking stage, well was for all of mine. I always think in their 4th summer they start to really look smart  she’s gorgeous, love the stables too!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Everyone thought I was mad when I bought her as she was so fugly but I knew a lovely horse was under there.


----------



## ihatework (26 March 2022)

Turnip demonstrating her support for Ukraine


----------



## lannerch (26 March 2022)

Love it 😍 and Turnip is looking superb.


----------



## chaps89 (26 March 2022)

ihatework said:



			Turnip demonstrating her support for Ukraine 
	View attachment 89597

Click to expand...

Love Turnip, she seems to be taking to the world of work well. What’s the plan for her?


----------



## Northern (26 March 2022)

We had our first proper dressage clinic yesterday! 

B has just turned 4, so time to learn a few more grown up things to add to her treasure trove of Human Carrying skills.
Super pleased with her, got on the trailer without hesitation both ways, travelled well, mirrors no problem etc.
Riding wise I need to sharpen her up to leg aids, she was a bit backwards in a Proper Arena. Given we usually ride in a big big field on a slope, I was expecting this and it's fine and we will plug away at it. She's very very baby still and figuring out her balance. Some really nice moments to take away and had her mind on the job the whole time. So happy with her


----------



## ihatework (27 March 2022)

chaps89 said:



			Love Turnip, she seems to be taking to the world of work well. What’s the plan for her?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! She is a real sweetheart. Nothing set in stone for her really. See how life plays out. She’ll go out on the summer hill soon for a while and might come in and hack about later in the summer. Long term I’m thinking I’ll try and partner her with a talented young event rider a bit like I’ve done with my 6yo. That’s assuming she’s a good jumper, which is still a mystery 🤣


----------



## milliepops (27 March 2022)

well having been messed around for the third time trying to sell young Frank... we are back in the game. Becoming resigned to finding a way to back him myself and we will try again later in the year   We should be able to do Fri/Sat/Sun regularly now and bonus days when the lessons are quiet, so hopefully that will be enough if I can find a freelancer to help who can fit in with that.

Lunged in his saddle today, w/t/c commands getting more reliable


----------



## milliepops (29 March 2022)

Young Frank again...

Pressing on  he was very much up for long reining, i did have to run him into his stable door to stop but I'm taking the keen-ness as a good sign.  Nice attitude for a first go, particularly with Quiz The Needy shouting his head off about being left behind  Will try this in the school later this week and then perhaps do a circuit down to the outdoor and back.  It's nice when you feel like you're starting to speak the same language. I have a lead on a helper for the actual sitting-on bit so feel a bit more positive now. Anyway. can't fault his temperament


----------



## chaps89 (30 March 2022)

milliepops said:



			Young Frank again...

Pressing on  he was very much up for long reining, i did have to run him into his stable door to stop but I'm taking the keen-ness as a good sign.  Nice attitude for a first go, particularly with Quiz The Needy shouting his head off about being left behind  Will try this in the school later this week and then perhaps do a circuit down to the outdoor and back.  It's nice when you feel like you're starting to speak the same language. I have a lead on a helper for the actual sitting-on bit so feel a bit more positive now. Anyway. can't fault his temperament 






Click to expand...

Love him, go Frank


----------



## maya2008 (1 April 2022)

Frank looks lovely, can’t believe you weren’t inundated with people wanting to buy him!


----------



## milliepops (1 April 2022)

maya2008 said:



			Frank looks lovely, can’t believe you weren’t inundated with people wanting to buy him!
		
Click to expand...

he is the SWEETEST horse, he is such a lovely character. i have had lots of timewasters and 3x as many dreamers!  i haven't been in the horse market since i was a teenager and this is a good reminder of why that is  i thought i had screened out the worst ones but clearly need to be more selective again. 
 we did some more long reining last night and he thought he was well clever.  I love it when they feel pleased with themselves like that


----------



## milliepops (2 April 2022)

Frank again!
Proof of concept achieved  Had a friend volunteer to help last night so today was the day   Bimbled around a bit and then hopped off, repeat a few times.  He couldn't be less bothered really, at this point, bless his slightly tufty little socks. 

Have decided to put off the person who wanted to come and see him next weekend, i wasn't getting brilliant vibes from them anyway.  Don't want to mess anyone around but if he goes it does need to be to 100% the right person.


----------



## ihatework (2 April 2022)

Good boy Frank!


----------



## daydreamer (3 April 2022)

Had another play with long-reining my rising 4 year old today and he was super. We're bumbling along very slowly as I have never had a youngster before or even been around them much. (Plus he lives out 24/7 and it's been winter and I don't really have any help on-site.)

I did a little bit of work with 2 ropes last year but off a headcollar. Now we have progressed to working off the bit. We have (some) steering, definite stop on voice command (his favourite), straight lines (if we are heading for something he wants to go towards) and even a bit of trot with me running behind. We ventured out of the field last week but that went a bit wrong and I remembered it is actually less stressful *not* to let the OH help, but I discovered the emergency brake works! 

So this next week will be a bit more walking in hand around the tracks and then trying a bit of long reining around the tracks. I need to get my instructor to come too to make sure I'm not doing anything completely wrong!

Here's his lovely bum!! He loves a bum scratch so I see it a lot


----------



## ImmyS (3 April 2022)

After trying multiple saddles that didn’t work for Finn a couple of weeks ago, I managed to pick up a lovely second hand Black Country saddle that with a bit of adjustment yesterday is now perfect. He was good as good for the saddler and today we hacked around the block in company and he was a superstar. He’s going away to my trainers yard in a weeks time just for a couple of weeks to get a bit more life experience under his belt. All very exciting!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 April 2022)

Beryl has learnt about bits and steering, hopefully we will have a more polite citizen for showing season ahead now!


----------



## Caol Ila (5 April 2022)

Hermosa still gets a bit upset when things flap against her legs, so I worked on that today. Need to fix it before we go to the long reins. It's an issue that comes and goes. We'd made a lot of progress when we were doing some desensitisation work with the foal at foot, but then the foal became big and obnoxious and would do things like rear up and jump on top of her, which felt super dangerous when you were holding her lead rope, trying to work with her. I kind of gave up trying to train her at that point. When we weaned him, she became so overwhelmed by life that she forgot everything. But now we seem back on track, although repeating some lessons. I spent a while today flicking a lead rope at her legs. Got her to accept the cowboy trick of wrapping it around her front fetlocks and gently lifting the foot. Then got her to let me flick it around her hindlegs without moving away, but didn't feel she was ready yet to have it around the hind fetlocks.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 April 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Hermosa still gets a bit upset when things flap against her legs, so I worked on that today. Need to fix it before we go to the long reins. It's an issue that comes and goes. We'd made a lot of progress when we were doing some desensitisation work with the foal at foot, but then the foal became big and obnoxious and would do things like rear up and jump on top of her, which felt super dangerous when you were holding her lead rope, trying to work with her. I kind of gave up trying to train her at that point. When we weaned him, she became so overwhelmed by life that she forgot everything. But now we seem back on track, although repeating some lessons. I spent a while today flicking a lead rope at her legs. Got her to accept the cowboy trick of wrapping it around her front fetlocks and gently lifting the foot. Then got her to let me flick it around her hindlegs without moving away, but didn't feel she was ready yet to have it around the hind fetlocks.
		
Click to expand...

Beryl was a touch upset at the lines on her back legs but surprisingly got over it as quickly as she got upset. Hopefully Hermosa will remember her lessons just as quickly, and find that it’s not that scary after all.


----------



## milliepops (5 April 2022)

Had a helper tonight so Frank did human carrying again 

We did some long reining revision after our first sit on Saturday so today I managed to do the going and stopping by myself.  I think next time we need to try and do some proper steering and then we will probably be self sufficient.
Good little chap.  We will long rein round the yard and have another visit to the outdoor arena (yesterday's trip was slightly overwhelming for him!) and then hopefully manage to twist someone's arm to help us again.


----------



## Caol Ila (5 April 2022)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Beryl was a touch upset at the lines on her back legs but surprisingly got over it as quickly as she got upset. Hopefully Hermosa will remember her lessons just as quickly, and find that it’s not that scary after all.
		
Click to expand...

She mastered single-line lunging really quickly, and she happily accepts the surcingle (or roller, as you guys say). But got into a panic the other day when I removed it in the lackadaisical way I would unsaddle my other horse, and, God forbid, the girth hit her off-side front leg! Oh, my God! The worst thing, ever! "Oh," I said. "I should probably fix that."


----------



## ImmyS (6 April 2022)

So please with Finn. First ever ridden hack without another horse for company this morning (just my trusty OH and dog). 

He was fab, considering it’s quite blowy out we had no spooking and he was good trotting ahead and passing large lorries. He is a bit unsettled in his mouth but he is due for the dentist who is coming tomorrow so hopefully that will help settle things down.


----------



## MarvelVillis (7 April 2022)

Last weekend we went to our first ever clinic. He was a superstar. He found it very exciting initially, especially when the others started trotting and cantering around him, but I got him concentrating on the poles and he soon settled down. After 30 mins I could tell he was getting tired, so I called it a day for him as I wanted to end on a good note, and we spent the last 30 mins stood in the middle of the school watching the others quietly whilst he could have a snooze in the sunshine. We're really lucky to have 4 schools in hacking distance that hold regular clinics, so the aim for this year is to get him out and exposed to lots of new things.


----------



## ImmyS (8 April 2022)

Another hack for Finn this morning. Our house is on the same road as the yard so this time I tacked up and left the yard alone this morning. OH met me at the house, walked around the block with me then again I did the last stretch back to the yard alone. Finn was good as gold, no napping or silliness and very relaxed 😎. He had dentist yesterday and was such a good boy. Teeth in really good shape and luckily no wolf teeth to cause any issues so can crack on and work on the contact.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (8 April 2022)

Fab hack for Faran today. Out with his auntie ruby who has a love hate relationship with him 😂 Mares 🤣 

getting more confident in the canter. Enough so he’s having some humpy moments and head tossing for fun 😂


----------



## Hormonal Filly (8 April 2022)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			Fab hack for Faran today. Out with his auntie ruby who has a love hate relationship with him 😂 Mares 🤣

getting more confident in the canter. Enough so he’s having some humpy moments and head tossing for fun 😂
		
Click to expand...

Love the ‘behind the ears’ look of Faran  

Out of interest, everyone with 4yr olds (4 this year) do you have them barefoot or shod?
My mares gone footy and turns out a difficult boot size for boots but I’m nervous about putting shoes on a youngster :-(


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (8 April 2022)

Hormonal Filly said:



			Love the ‘behind the ears’ look of Faran 

Out of interest, everyone with 4yr olds (4 this year) do you have them barefoot or shod?
My mares gone footy and turns out a difficult boot size for boots but I’m nervous about putting shoes on a youngster :-(
		
Click to expand...

thank you 😃

My boy is barefoot and I plan to keep him that way. I really want a pair of scoot boots for him 😃


----------



## Hormonal Filly (8 April 2022)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			thank you 😃

My boy is barefoot and I plan to keep him that way. I really want a pair of scoot boots for him 😃
		
Click to expand...

The Scoots were my fav but they’ve told me her feet are the wrong shape.. :-( same as Flex boots. Cavallos I tried today twist, Only other option is the Regegades.


----------



## milliepops (10 April 2022)

this mane! 
Quietly tinkering along together. yesterday he went outdoors as the key to continuity is being able to use either school   we just stuck to groundwork outside as it's still slightly exciting with so much to look at.  But today it was really quiet inside so a good time to hop on again. i need to keep up the momentum now i think, even if it's just  baby steps each time. today we had a steering failure but he ambled down the long side quite happily so we just repeated that a few times. Next time I'll be firmer about turning  as we are flying solo atm we both need good experiences so aiming quite low on the ambition scale


----------



## alsxx (10 April 2022)

Feel like I'm making very slow progress here with my rising 4 year old compared to everyone 🤣

We've been pootling along at home doing some baby lunging sessions over the past few weeks. Been a bit stop start, illness on my part, rain meaning the field was too wet etc, but actually that might be a good thing as when life gets in the way and if I can't ride him for a week, he needs to deal with that. Definitely feeling that his trust and confidence in me is much improved and he's been making steady progress, hoping to progress to introducing an extra line this week before moving on to longlining.

I have decided to send him away again though for the rebacking part and getting him going, I just don't have the help and our environment isn't the best set up, we are straight out onto roads. He should be going end of month so just going to continue plodding along until then, and see where we get to. Maybe by the time he's 5 I might actually be riding him 🤦‍♀️


----------



## milliepops (10 April 2022)

Mine is already 4! 
we stalled for the same reason as you, i had no facilities last year and although i now have a suitable place for backing, i still have pretty much no help. it felt completely insurmountable to begin with, like, he couldn't figure out what i was on about when i started trying to lunge on the right rein, he just didn't get it. having someone to lead him round a bit would have made that SO much easier.  
Anyway, they catch up well enough, a bit of a slow start won't matter in the long run.


----------



## alsxx (10 April 2022)

milliepops said:



			Mine is already 4!
we stalled for the same reason as you, i had no facilities last year and although i now have a suitable place for backing, i still have pretty much no help. 

Anyway, they catch up well enough, a bit of a slow start won't matter in the long run.
		
Click to expand...

They do, and I'm sure having a slower start isn't the end of the world, they are still physically developing I guess.

It's so hard without help and facilities! The facilities isn't so much the end of the world but the lack of help definitely can be. Luckily he was backed in the autumn so it's just been a refresher so easy enough to do, but with his tendency to go up when stressed, I just can't face taking him out by myself. At best I think I'll get as far as long reining round the fields. Once he's been rebacked and schooled on a bit I'm 90% sure I'll put him at a livery yard rather than at home until he's got a little bit more mileage under his belt.


----------



## milliepops (10 April 2022)

Lack of help is the reason I put mine up for sale, I couldn't see a way through it that would guarantee (as much as possible) that he'd get the start that he deserves.  But there were 
so.
many.
timewasters 🙄🙈

 so here we are. It has helped me having a slightly tricky older horse to ride because its given me the self belief I needed to overcome the helper problem.  Moving to a yard sounds like a good option.  Hopefully you'll find some nice people to nanny you etc then 😁


----------



## Caol Ila (10 April 2022)

Your progress is faster than mine, alsxx! My rising four-year old hasn't even been backed yet. Not even bitted up! I have some long reins coming in the post next week, but then I will have to wait until I can round up another person to help me start her in them. She does single line lunging (on a cavesson) like a pro, but I'd rather have someone at her head when I first start her in the long reins.


----------



## shortstuff99 (10 April 2022)

Don't worry, they all go at different rates! To be honest I haven't done that much with Bean (4 in May) as my older horse has been going so well I've been focusing on her. I can now lean over and walk up and down the school. Lunging is still a work in progress as all she wants to do is stand next to me so I rope dad in to walk her round the outside whilst I stand in the middle.


----------



## daffy44 (10 April 2022)

I woudnt worry about a bit of a late start, my GP mare wasnt touched at all until the december of her 4yr old year.  I know its really easy to get caught up in comparisions, but dont worry, your horse will be fine with a bit of a late start.


----------



## alsxx (11 April 2022)

I shall cease feeling like I'm holding him up in that case! I think he needs a slow and steady year anyway, he's weak in his stifles and he'll definitely benefit from lots of slow and steady hacking and building up his strength. I'm praying we don't run into any issues with them!!


----------



## ycbm (11 April 2022)

alsxx said:



			I shall cease feeling like I'm holding him up in that case! I think he needs a slow and steady year anyway, he's weak in his stifles and he'll definitely benefit from lots of slow and steady hacking and building up his strength. I'm praying we don't run into any issues with them!!
		
Click to expand...

I hardly rode my 7 year old at 4 much.  I bought another horse to get him through to 5 before we asked him to do much work.  I was unhappy with how my trainer was asking me to push him at 6 and backed right off training him,  and this year at 7 he is feeling like a different and far more powerful horse.  

Less work at 4 isn't going to hurt him.  
.


----------



## daffy44 (12 April 2022)

I'm very pleased with my little 4yr old,we have been going slowly and getting to know each other, her work in the school is good, but she was only used to hacking in company, so with me she has to learn to hack alone.  She was not convinved at first, and was stopping every few minutes, so I've given her time and as we have gained confidence in each other she was got better and better.  Now she has remembered that she loves hacking and she is marching along very cheerfully, with no stopping at all, I'm proud of her, and so pleased that our partnership is coming along well.


----------



## lannerch (13 April 2022)

daffy44 said:



			I'm very pleased with my little 4yr old,we have been going slowly and getting to know each other, her work in the school is good, but she was only used to hacking in company, so with me she has to learn to hack alone.  She was not convinved at first, and was stopping every few minutes, so I've given her time and as we have gained confidence in each other she was got better and better.  Now she has remembered that she loves hacking and she is marching along very cheerfully, with no stopping at all, I'm proud of her, and so pleased that our partnership is coming along well.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that is really good daffy , sounds like you’ve built up a lovely partnership.


----------



## Hopelessly horsey (14 April 2022)

Freya had been doing so well 🤣 until she had a little break after having her wolf teeth out. It seems she thought her ridden career had finished and was enjoying retirement at the grand old age of 4!

I can't say I'm not disheartened as she had started to really work forward and off my leg in the school

She has had a couple of nice hacks, but gets very confused when we trot and would rather stand and watch the nannying horse trot around the fields rather than join in 🙈

I suppose I can't complain, she has been SO easy to this point. I'm thinking she's just going to be one that needs consistent work 2-3 times a week rather than having lots of mini breaks  (that or she is just very reluctant to work when in season!) 


Any tips for dealing with sticky babies are much appreciated!


----------



## maya2008 (16 April 2022)

Hopelessly horsey said:



			Freya had been doing so well 🤣 until she had a little break after having her wolf teeth out. It seems she thought her ridden career had finished and was enjoying retirement at the grand old age of 4!

I can't say I'm not disheartened as she had started to really work forward and off my leg in the school

She has had a couple of nice hacks, but gets very confused when we trot and would rather stand and watch the nannying horse trot around the fields rather than join in 🙈

I suppose I can't complain, she has been SO easy to this point. I'm thinking she's just going to be one that needs consistent work 2-3 times a week rather than having lots of mini breaks  (that or she is just very reluctant to work when in season!)


Any tips for dealing with sticky babies are much appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

I would triple check that nothing hurts (saddle, hijinks in the field…) then get going nicely on the ground again before you do so under saddle.  

Young horses can change shape saddle-wise so so fast, that it is very likely it could be the saddle. That would be your simplest solution! I would also get her mouth looked at again/see if she will go forward ridden/lunged off a cavesson given the coincidence with the dentist visit.


----------



## maya2008 (16 April 2022)

And a post just for our gorgeous little pony.  My daughter, whose cantering confidence was destroyed by the Shetland (who hates her) begged to canter ‘one more time’ today on our lovely youngster. She is so so sweet, spends the whole ride keeping an eye on the child, and has sent my daughter’s confidence shooting to an all-time high. All after only being backed this year!  She may have her moments when being handled by adults (still a little wary) but is a complete gem with my kids - I couldn’t ask for more.


----------



## daffy44 (16 April 2022)

Loading practice for my little 4yr old yesterday, but I think it was utterly unnecessary! She marched up the ramp with no hesitation, stood politely to be tied up and have the partition closed and unloaded as easily as she loaded, I did it a couple of times and she was perfect each time, so we can go and do some arena hires etc soon.


----------



## ImmyS (17 April 2022)

Finn’s been away at a trainers yard for some schooling and ‘life experience’. He’s kept on a private yard with one other horse and no facilities so I just wanted him to experience a slightly busier environment, going in the school and some group hacks.

He has been away a week so far and has been pretty foot perfect! Working nicely in the school and been in his first group hack on roads and across fields and he was a superstar!
Planning to maybe take him to his first show end of the month to do a couple of novice classes for some experience.


----------



## alsxx (17 April 2022)

Mr Fly has quietly progressed on to the baby long lines this weekend, and has been very chilled about it so pats all round. We had a little play yesterday after a quick lunge, he was a little wary about the second line lieing over his back and out the side, and on one rein suddenly forgot what 'walk on' meant but he gave it a good shot for a quick walk round in each direction. Today though he was super, just happily got on with it so we did a couple circuits in each direction of our schooling paddock, complete with6 sheep who had decided they weren't going to vacate, and ended on a very good note. At least he'll be sheep proof! 

Tomorrow going to hopefully move on to second line fully round the bum if he's as chilled as he was today, and then repeat Tues before having a couple of days off again.


----------



## lannerch (17 April 2022)

ImmyS said:



			Finn’s been away at a trainers yard for some schooling and ‘life experience’. He’s kept on a private yard with one other horse and no facilities so I just wanted him to experience a slightly busier environment, going in the school and some group hacks.

He has been away a week so far and has been pretty foot perfect! Working nicely in the school and been in his first group hack on roads and across fields and he was a superstar!
Planning to maybe take him to his first show end of the month to do a couple of novice classes for some experience.
		
Click to expand...

He’s looking such a sweetheart, how exciting for you . Love him


----------



## TheMule (17 April 2022)

ImmyS said:



			Finn’s been away at a trainers yard for some schooling and ‘life experience’. He’s kept on a private yard with one other horse and no facilities so I just wanted him to experience a slightly busier environment, going in the school and some group hacks.

He has been away a week so far and has been pretty foot perfect! Working nicely in the school and been in his first group hack on roads and across fields and he was a superstar!
Planning to maybe take him to his first show end of the month to do a couple of novice classes for some experience.
		
Click to expand...

Finn is looking fab!


----------



## Caol Ila (17 April 2022)

Eventful day for Hermosa in a non-event sort of way. I lunged her, which she's good at so no bother. Then did some in-hand classical groundwork, which I suck at, but she's used to that -- also no bother. I have been practicing throwing ropes around her body and legs in preparation for long lining and general life things. She went through a stage of panicking when she got something around her leg or her bum, so I have been doing a lot with ropes, flags, etc. Today, I wrapped her up in the lunge line (slid it over her hindquarters and slowly tightened it a bit), and she scooted away at first. Then I tried again, and she stood, perfectly calm. Tried again from the other side, and she stood. I was very excited and yelled to a couple liveries who were standing nearby, chatting, "Look at this!" They looked baffled.

Then, I p1ssed around with the mounting block. Getting her to stand next to it, etc. My friend suggested, "Try leaning across her." Why not? Once she'd accepted standing next to it, I leaned over her back and put a little weight on her, carefully. No problem at all.

There's a lot of work yet before we do this in anger, but if she's already accepting the human leaning over her back, it's a great start.


----------



## MarvelVillis (19 April 2022)

Marvel my rising 5 year old has had a busy month or so. Visit from the dentist, new saddle, schooling lessons, lots of hacks on Dartmoor, and a loading lesson with a natural horsemanship trainer which was fab. I couldn't get him to load onto the box when we moved yards last year, and after trying for 2-3 hours we gave up, and I had to resort to riding him to the new yard, which took us about 2.5 hours! One of the liveries recommended this natural horsemanship trainer and he was brilliant with Marvel, and got him happily walking in/out of the box. Fingers crossed he does the same for when we go to our first fun ride next month!


----------



## Rosietaz (19 April 2022)

Anybody else find it really exciting when they can finally do a “through the ears” shot with their youngster?
Hoped on yesterday for a little ride after doing a few weeks of groundwork. Straight out to the paddock, mounted for the first time without a holder! Did some walking and a couple of trots on each rein. Don’t think he’s overly keen on the bit so going to switch it up for next time.
Was nappy at the gateway but nothing we couldn’t work through! He also doesn’t really understand my leg yet but luckily for me he’s super with voice commands so I’m sure that will come with time! I’m really pleased with him


----------



## daffy44 (21 April 2022)

Loving my little 4yr old, she is 19hhs of power and personality in a little body, and weirdly I'm getting a much better understandng of her by realizing she is very similar in character to my cat, the same levels of self possession and belief, it constantly amuses me.  She has also been giving me lots of mini challenges, which are reminding me how much I love mares, I think she just checking me out and getting to know me as much as i am getting to know her.  We are three months in now and I feel she is really listening to me and on my aids, which is feeling great.


----------



## ImmyS (22 April 2022)

God I can’t ride!! 🙈🙈

Apart from pottering around the block a few times I haven’t ‘ridden’ in nearly two years and god it shows!!
I went to ride Finn at the trainers yard this afternoon and he was such a star. He tries so hard and he feels so lovely under saddle despite obvious wobbly babyness. There is SO much potential there and I can’t wait to see how he progresses.

Just a few stills from today -


----------



## Hopelessly horsey (22 April 2022)

Freya seems to be enjoying her holiday!
We had a couple of really lovely hacks before she was turned away so she ended that chapter on a high!
Planning on leaving her out until atleast August


----------



## alsxx (24 April 2022)

Steering failures anyone? I've been very lightly long lining my rising 4 year old the past week, he's lovely and forward but we have terrible steering to the left. I had also noticed on the left rein on the lunge he needs to go larger and seems to struggle to bend compared to he other rein. I'm trying not to worry at this but I do have the niggle of a weak stifle that mildly locks when kept in too much, which would be the outside hind on that rein.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (25 April 2022)

Baby Beryl had been learning about being a grown up horse. She’s been bitted, had a roller on, saddle on, learnt about steering and generally being told what to do and keeping her sass in check.



This weekend was a biggy though, her first party! I think it was only her fourth time in a trailer and literally the first show she’s been too. Due to covid she was unshown before I bought her.

She was an absolute star, was super intrigued by the mirrors in the indoor, didn’t like the patch of sunlight on the floor but had a great reaction of wanting to go up to it and check it out! She said hello loudly to the other horses but was otherwise super well behaved, (we won’t talk about the trying to go for a wonder when I was taking her bridle off 🙈).

The judge must also have liked her and placed her first out of 6, I think she’s going to like showing as she loved her sash 😂🥰 definitely got another diva on my hands! Bring on a summer of washing and chalk, I’ll buy her a proper show bridle now I know she’ll be a good egg.


----------



## TheMule (25 April 2022)

alsxx said:



			Steering failures anyone? I've been very lightly long lining my rising 4 year old the past week, he's lovely and forward but we have terrible steering to the left. I had also noticed on the left rein on the lunge he needs to go larger and seems to struggle to bend compared to he other rein. I'm trying not to worry at this but I do have the niggle of a weak stifle that mildly locks when kept in too much, which would be the outside hind on that rein.
		
Click to expand...

Been there, had the same worries, turned out absolutely fine! I did get a good physio to take a look and got some strengthening exercises


----------



## alsxx (25 April 2022)

TheMule said:



			Been there, had the same worries, turned out absolutely fine! I did get a good physio to take a look and got some strengthening exercises
		
Click to expand...

Thanks TM, that's reassuring! Having had a horse taste always had a niggle, I think I've started looking for problems that may not be there 🤦‍♀️


----------



## daydreamer (27 April 2022)

We've been making a bit more progress. My instructor came tonight for the first time since the end of last summer. She watched me long rein in the field and gave some tips but said that I had done a good job with him and should be proud. We then went on a short walk on the long reins with her walking by the side which I haven't really done much of. Duncan was as good as gold, including when we met another horse being long reined in the other direction!

Then at the end of the session we took the roller off and I leant over then had a sit up, a few steps back then got off. I haven't been on or leant over since last summer  (and then I only did it 3 times!) but he didn't bat an eyelid. Clever boy!

My homework is to lunge more with the saddle on including with the stirrups down and then do some long lining using the saddle.

I have the saddler booked for 2 weeks time to come and fit him for a proper saddle. I am splashing out on a Wow saddle as I think he is going to be tricky to fit, he is very wide!!


----------



## ImmyS (29 April 2022)

Finn is home! He’s spent the last nearly three weeks at one of my trainers yards just to do a little schooling and to see different environments etc.
Came home Thursday and I’ve had a couple of rides in the field since and he’s been foot perfect. He’s never been ridden in the field before so just working in relaxation and trying to find a rhythm! There’s a herd of young horses just next door who were having a bit of a play and Finn just carried on with what was asked - love him.  
	





Obviously all this riding stuff is very tiring! 😆 



Really chuffed with how he is looking too, certainly built some top line and looking stronger in his core!


----------



## windand rain (29 April 2022)

Can anyone reccomend a good trainer for Kitten her current one is great but not consistent and personally I think she needs a few weeks to get walk and trot established on a daily basis but I am so out of the loop I no longer have a clue where to start


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 April 2022)

First solo hack last night 😃 

Out halo slipped in canter and we had some bumpy humpy moments. Got told off and normal service resumed 😃 

Faran doesn’t like being wet so wasn’t not happy when he was sweaty. Even had some foamy bits despite not really doing all that much, definitely needing fitness built up, slowly but surely 😃 










Videos form my hat cam 










we even met a tractor whilst giving a lead to an 18yrs old ex polo pony who was refusing to go out a walk with its owner and go past the golfers. So he was teaching an oldie the hacking ropes 😄






First Canter alone as well


----------



## ImmyS (1 May 2022)

Finn has been back under saddle 4 weeks since his winter break. He went to his first show yesterday and only second ever outing and he behaved like an absolute pro! So proud!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2022)

Happy day. I found a handy exercise rider who comes to the racing yard next door, who can help me get Frank going. I've really struggled to firstly find a freelancer and also someone who can deal with the slightly random nature of when we can use the arena etc. so this is an ideal solution. anyway yesterday she had a sit on and we took him to the outdoor school for the first time under saddle. i've long reined a bit in there but that's about it, there is no fence so with iffy steering it didn't seem like a great idea to try by myself  He found it a bit tricky to wrap his brain around to begin with as there is a field full of TB babies watching right next door that he could have just wandered off to chat with, but he did manage to keep all 4 feet in the arena and pootle about on both reins with a few steps of trot.  Started out very wobbly but after 20 mins he had got the idea pretty well.

A huge weight off my mind, i really could not see how I'd be able to progress him further by myself and my brain is just not in the game with all the drama going on in my non-horsey life so this is great.
He was so exhausted afterwards that he didn't even wake up when i took his tea in!


----------



## SEL (4 May 2022)

I'm struggling a bit with imposter syndrome here given I've just bought my rising 4yo already backed and ridden away - but he is just a baby (& has reverted to very baby in his new home!) & I've really enjoyed reading all your posts. I'm conscious that I'm on my own, not riding fit as everything else is broken and without transport. 

He's a very sweet 14h cob. When I rode him he reminded me of my friend's Welsh Sec C that I rode for years from a 4yo - that same combination of forwardness but sane. So I bought him 🙂


----------



## chaps89 (4 May 2022)

SEL said:



View attachment 92058
View attachment 92059


I'm struggling a bit with imposter syndrome here given I've just bought my rising 4yo already backed and ridden away - but he is just a baby (& has reverted to very baby in his new home!) & I've really enjoyed reading all your posts. I'm conscious that I'm on my own, not riding fit as everything else is broken and without transport.

He's a very sweet 14h cob. When I rode him he reminded me of my friend's Welsh Sec C that I rode for years from a 4yo - that same combination of forwardness but sane. So I bought him 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news (and a bonus pic of M, hurrah!) I hope he settles well and you enjoy him


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2022)

Look at him go 😃
He really learned a lot in his first session.  Today we could use the indoor which he is much more familiar with and hit second gear. It's taxing for his baby brain but he's such an honest student,  didn't bat an eye when they closed the noisy sliding doors as he passed which basically every other horse has a fit about... wonder when he's going to get brave and cocky 🤔🤣

Another little go tomorrow then he can chill Saturday and recap Sunday.


----------



## daydreamer (5 May 2022)

Super excited today. First proper ride!!! Duncan was so good, I'm really proud of him. Before tonight he has been sat on 4 times, all bareback (3 time last summer then again once last week) and we just did a few steps backwards and yielding with him each time. I have never even leant over him with the saddle but today I got on and had a walk around his field!! 

He didn't bat an eyelid when I got on. He was initially confused and a bit wobbly and slow (understandably ) at first but then gained confidence and I managed some steering and some walk-halt transitions. We then had a bit of walk in a straight line that was lovely and relaxed and forwards. Then he had a crisis of confidence and we had a bit of stop start again before heading towards the gate and ending after a bit more of a forwards walk. My instructor kept us on a lead rein for safety but I'm absolutely fine with that, we don't have an arena so do pretty much everything in his field at the moment. 

I couldn't stop grinning  I have had him since he was 6 months old. I've never had a youngster before so he's had to put up with me bumbling around and not knowing what I am doing. I'd really recommend the Morgan breed as intelligent, sensitive yet sensible lovely horses. 

From this...


to this....


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2022)

smile says it all  someone i know has a morgan, really smart intelligent mare who seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## shortstuff99 (7 May 2022)

Had my first proper sit on Baby Bean yesterday!!! No picture so hopefully next time, she was as good as gold, didn't bat an eyelid .

Does anyone else back without all the lunging and long lining? Bean isn't a big fan of lunging, she just stands next to me and she isn't even fussed by a bag at the end of a stick 😂. Instead I just walk around a bit and then hop on and she seems okay with that?

Think she will get the lunging after the riding really.


----------



## Hopelessly horsey (7 May 2022)

So lovely to see everyone's progress 
Freya has fully settled into field life and really seems to have blossomed since being out. I plan to leave her out until atleast August before bringing her back into work.


----------



## ImmyS (8 May 2022)

Had our first proper canter together today. Bar a few strides in the school Finn hasn’t really cantered at all and me and trainer agreed that cantering straight lines out hacking at present will be best as Finn is just so big and unbalanced.
Had my OH in the ground just in case but he was super, had a little canter up the hill then walked backed down and had another, with no silliness or issues.

We have also conquered our first few hacks completely alone and he has been fab. He has reverted back to jogging a bit once heading for home which he used to do in hand hacking. This improved to the point he hadn’t jogged at all for months but I guess without me on the ground as security blanket his confidence has reverted a little, so I am sure this will stop again once confidence rebuilt! Can’t really complain though as he hasn’t been spooky and has been rock solid in all traffic.



http://imgur.com/a/oVO6Ppf


----------



## ImmyS (9 May 2022)

Success! First completely solo hack with no jogging whatsoever. We also tackled a lawn mower and big tractor and sprayer simultaneously with no dramas. I love my overgrown pony!


----------



## shortstuff99 (10 May 2022)

This snozzle Bean, no lunging just a walk round and on I hop.


----------



## Caol Ila (10 May 2022)

Ugh. I really need to move Hermosa. This two yard thing sucks. Her current yard is perfect for her, but it's a b1tch of a drive, and the Scottish government has said that the motorway through Glasgow won't be fully functional until 2025, so it ain't getting better anytime soon. I'm not keen to move Fin to her yard because his yard works for both him and me, it's super close, I kind of like DIY, and the hacking is beautiful and epic. If he was at her yard, I would have to do the drive-from-hell every day, and probably the hacking-from-hell to boot because that yard has everything he hates -- quad bikes, pigs, and very, very fast traffic (and trains!!! yikes!!!!). It would either fix his issues, or it would be horrendous.

But Hermosa is mentally and physically ready to do a bit more, and it's really hard to manage that with her being far away. I just feel like she's had so much disruption in her life, with multiple moves, the unplanned foal, et. al. She's happy, and it would be so nice for her to have stability for a while. But this is driving me nuts, and several mares have moved or been sold from Fin's yard, which means there may be space for mares.


----------



## shortstuff99 (10 May 2022)

I can see why it is a conundrum, but she does trust you so might not be so bad? Bean has lived in 6 different places at 4 years old, and one of them was coming from Spain at 6 months! She is very chill.


----------



## daydreamer (12 May 2022)

I had the saddle fitter out today. Duncan was excellent. We tried 3 different saddles and I hopped on and she led me around his field. This was only my second proper ride (well, ok, maybe 3rd as I popped on by myself on Saturday evening and we had a bit of a shuffle around for a few minutes . Luckily he was good as I was by myself with noone around and I hadn’t told anyone I was planning to do it. Oops!).
Anyway, today we trotted!!!  A couple of short trots in each of the saddles. He didn’t put a foot wrong. We are now likely to have a short delay (about 8 wks  )whilst we wait for the new saddle. The saddle fitter said she thought I would struggle with an off the peg saddle so pleased I chose the wow route. If anyone knows what it means (I don’t really) he needs a 3u gullet, dxwg panels on a flat y tree (or something like that!). Hopefully when I get to ride again I’ll get some video!


----------



## milliepops (12 May 2022)

First mini hack for young Frank this afternoon, he was pretty bold toddling off on his own, but having done a circular route, was surprised to find himself back at home afterwards 🤣  he did not understand how that worked at all 😄


----------



## maya2008 (13 May 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Ugh. I really need to move Hermosa. This two yard thing sucks. Her current yard is perfect for her, but it's a b1tch of a drive, and the Scottish government has said that the motorway through Glasgow won't be fully functional until 2025, so it ain't getting better anytime soon. I'm not keen to move Fin to her yard because his yard works for both him and me, it's super close, I kind of like DIY, and the hacking is beautiful and epic. If he was at her yard, I would have to do the drive-from-hell every day, and probably the hacking-from-hell to boot because that yard has everything he hates -- quad bikes, pigs, and very, very fast traffic (and trains!!! yikes!!!!). It would either fix his issues, or it would be horrendous.

But Hermosa is mentally and physically ready to do a bit more, and it's really hard to manage that with her being far away. I just feel like she's had so much disruption in her life, with multiple moves, the unplanned foal, et. al. She's happy, and it would be so nice for her to have stability for a while. But this is driving me nuts, and several mares have moved or been sold from Fin's yard, which means there may be space for mares.
		
Click to expand...

I would just move her. We moved our youngster for weaning and did all the pre-backing prep at that yard. She settled quickly and it actually helped her to attach more to us, as we were the only familiar thing she had.


----------



## maya2008 (13 May 2022)

As a general question, for those who have their ‘backed this year’ horses up and running, how much work are you doing with them? I only hack for the first year, but little pony is keen to do more and go further on her 4x a week hacks. Her rider weighs 10% of her weight and we are mostly off-road. In the past I have just kept an eye on tiredness and done what they wanted to do, but I am not actually on this one so it’s harder to gauge how tired she is or isn’t.


----------



## Caol Ila (13 May 2022)

maya2008 said:



			I would just move her. We moved our youngster for weaning and did all the pre-backing prep at that yard. She settled quickly and it actually helped her to attach more to us, as we were the only familiar thing she had.
		
Click to expand...

It’s academic anyway. I messaged the YO, saying I’d like to move her soon, and she said that there’s still no room at the inn in the mares’ field and Im in the middle of a long wait list


----------



## milliepops (15 May 2022)

first pair of shoes, he has been hobbling over all the stony tracks so this will hopefully help him to stay positive about his work. was a bit unsure about the smoke but didn't mind the nailing on at all. OH is good with the babies so he had a very good experience. He then had his first ride in the rain which caused more consternation  He did his first canter under saddle yesterday so it's been a busy old week for a young mind... he can have a quiet week now to think about it all!


----------



## shortstuff99 (15 May 2022)

I've decided I want to take Bean to an inhand show in a month so thought I best start practice loading. 

This was her second day of training, look at her go! 

Left in the ending for comedic value.


----------



## milliepops (18 May 2022)

I've been doing handy pony with the older, ought to know better spooktastic horse... so young Frank came to have a go today.
Not remotely bothered, bless him   did bunting and tarp-crossing without missing a beat.


----------



## maya2008 (18 May 2022)

milliepops said:



			I've been doing handy pony with the older, ought to know better spooktastic horse... so young Frank came to have a go today.
Not remotely bothered, bless him   did bunting and tarp-crossing without missing a beat.






Click to expand...

You never know, you might end up being really glad you kept him. One of mine was supposed to be a project to sell…13 years ago. So glad she didn’t sell, she’s amazing!!


----------



## milliepops (18 May 2022)

maya2008 said:



			You never know, you might end up being really glad you kept him. One of mine was supposed to be a project to sell…13 years ago. So glad she didn’t sell, she’s amazing!!
		
Click to expand...

Nope I really can't keep him, my mum is going into hospital mid June and ideally he needs to be with his new person by then as I'll be properly short of time and brainspace after that 😵‍💫 

I agree with the principle,  kira the project that never left was great. But if I keep him he'll end up being a 5yo with no education and he's really ready to learn more this year.


----------



## SEL (19 May 2022)

milliepops said:



			Nope I really can't keep him, my mum is going into hospital mid June and ideally he needs to be with his new person by then as I'll be properly short of time and brainspace after that 😵‍💫

I agree with the principle,  kira the project that never left was great. But if I keep him he'll end up being a 5yo with no education and he's really ready to learn more this year.
		
Click to expand...

Watching your updates he seems to be that nice trainable type that lots of people would enjoy - my farrier said the same about my new cob yesterday. Not so bright that they ask too many questions  , but just enough between the ears to make them fun to bring on. I took it as a compliment given the intelligent mare in the field was rapidly working out how to take her muzzle off while farrier was shoeing the newbie!


----------



## milliepops (19 May 2022)

SEL said:



			Watching your updates he seems to be that nice trainable type that lots of people would enjoy - my farrier said the same about my new cob yesterday. Not so bright that they ask too many questions  , but just enough between the ears to make them fun to bring on. I took it as a compliment given the intelligent mare in the field was rapidly working out how to take her muzzle off while farrier was shoeing the newbie!
		
Click to expand...

yeah i think so, he is completely straightforward in that way. it does feel silly to be parting with an easy horse, god knows all the others are complex creatures! but equally he is the ideal one to go and flourish elsewhere.


----------



## Caol Ila (19 May 2022)

Hermosa behaved for the farrier today. I wasn't there (jury duty!) but YO gave a glowing report. Eight weeks ago, she was a complete trainwreck with the farrier. Rearing, trying to hurl herself forward. He only did her front feet. That's how she was when I first bought her because no one had ever trimmed her feet before, but we'd had quite a few successful trims since then. However, that was four or five weeks after weaning the foal, and she was a bit scatty and weird to handle in general. Took about six-to-eight weeks to start resuming normal service. Very pleased that she was a good girl today!


----------



## ImmyS (20 May 2022)

Having a fab time with Finn at the minute.
He’s really starting to nail this hacking alone malarkey! Getting more bold every time we go out and exploring new routes without question and remaining chilled. Most pleased with how he is with the traffic, he is rock solid through our busy village.

He is also just generally feeling a lot more rideable, moving away from the leg and easily being able to manoeuvre him around traffic etc whereas before it was a bit like steering a ship! 😆😆

We hacked to our instructors yard for the first time last week for a lesson and he was super throughout. We focused on flatwork and poles, but to keep things a bit fun I wanted to pop a little fence at the end. Finn has not jumped at all and although I don’t plan to do a whole lot with him this year I wanted to know what his reaction would be. He did a very cute little pop! He was then very good letting me do the gate from on top to leave the yard

He just seems a very happy, chilled boy at the moment. Couldn’t be more chuffed 😃.


----------



## ImmyS (21 May 2022)

Finn is officially 4 today.
He celebrated with a lay in with my OH!


----------



## HashRouge (21 May 2022)

ImmyS said:



			Finn is officially 4 today.
He celebrated with a lay in with my OH!







Click to expand...

That is very cute!


----------



## milliepops (21 May 2022)

Awwwwwww!!


----------



## scats (23 May 2022)

milliepops said:



			I've been doing handy pony with the older, ought to know better spooktastic horse... so young Frank came to have a go today.
Not remotely bothered, bless him   did bunting and tarp-crossing without missing a beat.






Click to expand...

He’s such a dude.  Would you not consider keeping him and sending the loan one back? 
Im a big Frank fan!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 May 2022)

Been cracking on with hacking and seeing the world with mum on board. He’s mainly been out hacking by himself so we are now solo hackers 😁

pics and some vids from our last few hacks


----------



## maya2008 (30 May 2022)

Today little pony went somewhere new and discovered the joy of an indoor school when it is raining! Walked and trotted round on her own with older child, then followed me with the younger one. First time inside and she only spooked at the gate a few times!


----------



## milliepops (31 May 2022)

bowing out of this thread now as F has found his new home. He's had a tiring week doing lorry practice, remembering how to trot up in hand etc.  Sad to not be the one to do all his next "firsts" with but it's the right thing to do, my non-horsey life has gone bananas and I needed to buy myself some time...whereas he is ready to crack on.  

Will enjoy keeping up with everyone else and hopefully have young Hera to join in with before too long!


----------



## maya2008 (3 June 2022)

So…if I am collecting an unbacked 5yo tomorrow, would I put his progress in this thread or the one that matches his age?


----------



## Hopelessly horsey (4 June 2022)

It's so lovely seeing all your progress. My girl is still out and she has really grown into herself!


----------



## TheMule (4 June 2022)

maya2008 said:



			So…if I am collecting an unbacked 5yo tomorrow, would I put his progress in this thread or the one that matches his age?
		
Click to expand...

Join in here I reckon! Looking forwards to seeing him


----------



## alsxx (4 June 2022)

Been a while since I've updated, my boy went away end of April to continue his education and pleased to report has been doing really well. I've been over to ride a couple of times the past week, really weird just getting on your baby for the first time and going out for a hack! But he's feeling fab, really like the feel of him and he's enjoying his work which is nice to see. Really pleased I sent him where he is as they have brilliant hacking where he's seen a bit of everything and it's done him the world of good. Sadly no pics but it's his birthday next week, and then he'll be properly 4!


----------



## maya2008 (4 June 2022)

Well, he’s here, but my pictures are rubbish as he wouldn’t stand still for long! 12hh grey Welsh A gelding - need to get him easy to catch before we can do anything else.  Previous owner did quite a bit of the prep work for backing so should go smoothly when we do.

He has such a sweet nature - my smaller ponies love him already and he is never the aggressor in interactions with them. He’s the picture of a calm, affable lad in the field. He made friends with my coloured yearling (in pic on the left) straight away.  

My son is besotted and wants to do every bit of the training (that he can safely do) himself.  Pony likes my son too - loaded for him and walked politely to the field off the lorry for him too (despite eyes on stalks).


----------



## maya2008 (6 June 2022)

And the catching games begin! Caught him twice yesterday by taking the others out so he would follow into our little holding pen. Once for a walk down the road in-hand (the world is terrifying you know - he spooked at nothing, repeatedly), and once for his dinner.  Today starts the in-field catching. Found them all asleep this morning so walked in, fed everyone else a couple of pony nuts, then he came over to ask for his. My son then did the same, with the same result.  I am pleased, he’s barely met us so it’s a good start!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 June 2022)

Beryl has been so straightforward thus far. She was officially three the start of May and levelled up a bit so I’ve cracked on before she decides to grow and be unbalanced again!

She’s now figured out third gear on the lunge, she’s been so laid back she’s horizontal 😂, I thought when popped a saddle on it might inspire a bit of ooo what’s that but nope 😂.



Not bothered by flappy stirrups or me tangling us both up in the lines 🙈. 


I’m going to do more long lining though as she’s like driving a drunk toddler, no straight lines anywhere! Plus she’s still fairly opinionated about when she’s done enough and where she wants to go 😈.

She’s also completely unbothered by being a leaning post.



Don’t think it will take much to back her, get her hacking and then turn her away till next year, she’s been a doll compared to Skylla who was always so sharp with everything!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (6 June 2022)

@HufflyPuffly shes a very pretty mare!!

I always struggle to upload photos as it says they’re to big for the forum.

I started boxing my 4yr old out locally to go for short hacks with friends and on our own. She has got a little hesitant to load when I’m on my own but it’s something we will work on. She travels really well, loves the full trailer space. We did a local pub ride which was lovely, she stood like a rock at the pub with my friends horse. Only problem was she kept trying to drink my Pepsi. Everyone was stroking her and she was totally unphased.

I gave her a few weeks off and have recently bought her back into work as have a made to measure saddle fitting (she’s so hard to find a saddle for, decided it was the best option) in just over a weeks time and don’t want her to fat for the appointment. Currently have a (fitted) borrowed saddle so hoping he can confirm it fits ok for now.

Only thing it seems I’m having issues with is she can be nappy around the yard (private woodland, fields and arena if we go in it for 5 minutes) and when asked to move on she will show a few moves like buck, head shake, a little bronk.. nothing severe, but also feels a bit unpredictable while doing it and that she knows she could throw me if she wanted. (Mares, eh?) 

She’s super brave, think she’s spooked twice since I’ve backed her so I’m sure it’s just nappiness as it’s worst past her field mates fields.

Plan this evening is to go into the big grass arena and see if we can get a walk trot and canter.. without napping or any mishaps.

On the long lines she is fab and not nappy at all, so other option is to ask a friend to sit on her while I long line so she understands forward. I don’t think she actually knows what a riders leg means yet.. but responds to voice although that isn’t helpful when she’s napping.


----------



## maya2008 (7 June 2022)

We have caught and released our new pony several times now in the field, and caught him straight away for his walk this morning. He loves going for walks, is so happy to be out and about seeing the world. I remember my daughter’s pony suddenly decided being caught was ok when we started in-hand walks, and he is definitely the same! My son is leading him on his own (with bridle, gloves, hat etc) and started teaching him to trot in-hand today. He is a quick learner, already so much calmer out and about (I’m bringing an older calm one with us to show him the world is nothing to be worried about and it’s definitely helping). He is responsive to the bit too - stops instantly and is very polite. My daughter has been bringing her scooter on the walks - in front of him and behind, and we met cars several times today. All fine.

He’s wearing a saddle at the moment but no stirrups yet. Working on waving things above him, as he’s not keen on the saddle being lifted onto his back. He lets me, but tenses up. Main thing that will take time though is his fitness. Walking down the road to the entrance to the hacking exhausts him.  We’ll go just a little further each day to build up his fitness, but it will be a while until he’s ready to walk a full hack let alone carry a rider on one. I reckon he’ll be ready to go mentally before he is physically.


----------



## windand rain (7 June 2022)

Having had a major melt down at the county show in hand, we have finally made a little progress being ridden her default was to rear not saying its sorted as only been ridden 3 times but so far so good. Different saddle too as the one the saddle fitter fitted upset her so now on the look out for a better fit. Wintec is a bit narrow but hasn't caused the issues of the fitted one


----------



## maya2008 (11 June 2022)

How’s everyone getting on?

Our original young one is happy looking after her little girl and lording it over the new pony (who is actually older than she is but has less experience). Her little rider spent the whole ride chatting away to her today. Funniest moment was when we all went one way and little girl decided she wanted to take the other path. Pony quite sensibly overruled her!

New pony now leads from another horse and is almost there with trot commands. Stops beautifully from any pace though. He’s gradually getting less nervy about being touched and is more willing to come in. I spent ages today putting a bareback pad on/off/on/off until he stopped reacting to it moving above him.


----------



## Caol Ila (11 June 2022)

Hermosa has worn a saddle and worked on trailer loading. She has been a dream on the lunge, and she was completely fine being lunged wearing the saddle.

I have, however, backtracked a little. Caso's owner (and Caso) has moved to Germany  so I am usually operating on my own. I have realised that Hermosa finds the girth dangling around her front leg quite alarming, so I am spending a lot of time throwing things at her and letting things dangle, usually using the surcingle because it's easier for me to handle then the saddle. The saddle itself wasn't an issue, so once she gets over her fears of dangly sh*t, she should be good. I need to fix this for the long reins as well, as she's fine once she's going, but hooking her up has been a two-man job, and I have lost my wingwoman. 

Everyone else's youngsters seem to be making far more progress. *sigh*


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (11 June 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Hermosa has worn a saddle and worked on trailer loading. She has been a dream on the lunge, and she was completely fine being lunged wearing the saddle.

I have, however, backtracked a little. Caso's owner (and Caso) has moved to Germany  so I am usually operating on my own. I have realised that Hermosa finds the girth dangling around her front leg quite alarming, so I am spending a lot of time throwing things at her and letting things dangle, usually using the surcingle because it's easier for me to handle then the saddle. The saddle itself wasn't an issue, so once she gets over her fears of dangly sh*t, she should be good. I need to fix this for the long reins as well, as she's fine once she's going, but hooking her up has been a two-man job, and I have lost my wingwoman.

Everyone else's youngsters seem to be making far more progress. *sigh*
	View attachment 94105

Click to expand...

You're way ahead of me! 




This is mainly what we did today! I was aiming for all 4 feet on but all we can do so far is front feet on , back feet on or this! 
We've been working on general groundwork, parking next to mounting blocks and other random things while I climb up and move around above him and going for walks. 
I was going to start introducing the saddle but he's suddenly gone from a laid back sensible pony To one that spooks and snorts at his own farts, so I'm waiting for a nice warm calm day for that or until he calms down again.


----------



## alsxx (12 June 2022)

It was my boys 4th birthday on Friday, and yesterday I went over and we went for a lovely hack. Even had my first canter on him with a cheeky little buck thrown in. I just love the feel of him, he's so loose and really covers the ground, despite his small size 🤣 luckily also found we have a saddle that fits him pretty well so once he comes home from school we can crack on until the saddler gets to us.


----------



## windand rain (12 June 2022)

Don't worry about hermosa she's not far behind kitten who is still making only tiny amounts of progress as she has opinions on everything and if it's not for her at that moment she rears. It has and continues to be her default. Was hoping she would outgrown it by now but it's entrenched. Anyone have any sensible ideas to change her mind as I am not about to pull her over or hit her over the head which has been mooted


----------



## shortstuff99 (12 June 2022)

My older mares go to as a young horse was a rear. Especially if she got 'stuck'. Now she wouldn't even think about it. What helped was working out when she felt stuck and doing a small circle which would get the legs moving and fend off the rear and not to take her head on. As she's grown up she's gained the confidence to not do it anymore. 

@Caol Ila I don't think you're going too slow at all! I've done a bit of walking around the arena in the saddle and that is it. She is now having a few weeks off as I'm moving yards (which is about her 5th home in 4 years I think) unfortunately needs must!


----------



## maya2008 (12 June 2022)

I tried all the sensible options on husband’s cob but none worked. He’s reared in the field since foalhood and so does my current yearling, so I can see how it becomes well entrenched before backing even starts. We did tap him on the head each time in the end and it cured him of the habit quickly without causing distress or making him head-shy.

Other methods I have used successfully in the past are: spinning them if they threaten so they can’t go up;  keeping them moving at all times (because to rear means you have to stop). I was also recommended to keep the cob’s head down - but it so happens that he can rear while spinning, with his head down (goes up through his shoulders) so… the whip facing forwards and the light tap between the ears it was. I don’t regret it, he’s a wonderful trustworthy ride now who I can stick my children and nervous husband on with confidence.

I hope you find a solution that works for you soon. Rearing is no fun!


----------



## Caol Ila (12 June 2022)

windand rain said:



			Don't worry about hermosa she's not far behind kitten who is still making only tiny amounts of progress as she has opinions on everything and if it's not for her at that moment she rears. It has and continues to be her default. Was hoping she would outgrown it by now but it's entrenched. Anyone have any sensible ideas to change her mind as I am not about to pull her over or hit her over the head which has been mooted
		
Click to expand...

There was me thinking a Highland would have been easier! Hermosa has gone up a couple times in-hand since rearing comes easily to PREs, but she quickly accepted that it was not a good life choice when I got on her case. She's not a stubborn horse, and she is super bold about trains, motorway bridges, tractors, cows, pigs, etc. etc., but she's very much got a block about equipment dangling near her legs. And it isn't like I haven't done anything about it. I have used flags, old lead ropes, the lunge line to try to desensitize her but the block remains. I guess they all have their things.


----------



## windand rain (12 June 2022)

I was kinda hoping a highland would be easier she is supposed to be taking the reins from the old girl who is mostly perfect. I am working through it. I am not a fan of lunging but have started to lunge her so I can get her down and circles quickly. We do less than 5 minutes each way and she is ridden for about 20 minutes without issue take longer and she has her own ideas.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (13 June 2022)

Little update!

I rode with a friend last week and she has quite a spooky gelding so we led most of the way. My youngster led the way up a busy road, through a village full of jubilee flags and lots of traffic. Either she’s really seen before especially flags, so she did so well and was so brave with a nervous horse following.

We were on our way back home just saying how outstanding she was, I was so so chuffed, when we had a fall 

A dog. It lives on a farm on a narrow single track road, she’s seen it before but today it was asleep under a Defender and as soon as we got level with the farm gates (and close to them!) It scrabbled out and jumped on the gate going absolutely crazy.

My mare jumped (and I can remember jumping myself at suddenly noticing a huge German Sheppard running full pelt at the gates) and her feet just went from underneath her! I fell off, she was struggling to get up for what felt like forever but was probably only 5 seconds. She walked off ok and we got back safely. I never usually boot but that day 4 brushing boots on, they had all slipped down, so glad I did. She wasn’t lame and only had a few scuff marks, touch wood looks sound in the field, she’s had a few days off since.

Such a scary experience, never had a horse fall from under me.  Aim to do a bit with her this week, just basic short hacks and see how she goes. Will work on getting her to go back past the same area but with a confident horse leading.


----------



## Caol Ila (13 June 2022)

Unless it's an issue with something he's actually had a bad experience with (i.e. quad bike), my Highland seems to process things a bit quicker. I have fewer circular discussions with him. It might just be the fact that he's an adult horse. Three-year olds are the equivalent of teenage humans, and Hermosa wavers between being the smartest kid in the class, super eager to learn and do well, and a total ditz.


----------



## daydreamer (13 June 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			I have, however, backtracked a little.......

Everyone else's youngsters seem to be making far more progress. *sigh*
		
Click to expand...

I'm feeling exactly the same. I felt like I was making good progress but have been waiting for a saddle to be made and delivered since early May. My instructor said to crack on with lunging/long-reining to work on fitness but that hasn't quite gone to plan as I tried to long-rein a short route by myself (walked in hand lots of times and long-reined with a leader a few times) and we had a napping/reversing/squealing issue. I lost confidence in myself and Duncan lost confidence in being long-reined. We also had spring-like weather and I think the sugar in the grass blew his brains a bit as he became spooky even walking in hand which put me off doing much lunging or long-reining in case it went badly. I'm also always by myself unless I ask friends to come and help which I'm rubbish at doing.

I'm trying to look at the positives - he has remained very good to tie up/groom, waited very patiently at an unfamiliar yard for his field mate to have his sheath cleaned and has been better walking in hand recently.  

Yesterday I went back to basics and worked through lunge>add extra line from roller around back>extra line to bit, roller, then around back>both lines from bit to roller and work on a circle. On his good rein I got all the way through the process and he was very good. On his trickier rein I did the first two steps but felt he had done enough so stopped.

I'm trying not to compare myself to all the posts I see about youngsters progressing but it is very tricky! I'm also trying not to worry about exactly how the ridden work is going to progress as I'm going to have to ask people (that I don't really know) from the yard to nanny us out hacking and the yard have just opened the hacking to the public and we seem to be flooded with visitors after it being very quiet for the 3 years when I haven't been using it!


----------



## alsxx (14 June 2022)

🙋‍♀️ I hit the deck today! Having a lovely ride, we negotiated a ditch with water, had a little canter, then terrified himself on a branch so leapt into the air all 4 feet off the ground, kind of went sideways and he wasn't there when I came back down 🤣 he trotted off a short way then stopped to wait for his friend, caught him and hopped back on. He threw me totally clear and still had the reins round his neck, so didn't seem too traumatised by the human hurtling through the sky. He's coming home on Saturday so I'm kinda glad we got that out of the way before venturing out mostly on our own!


----------



## SEL (15 June 2022)

alsxx said:



			🙋‍♀️ I hit the deck today! Having a lovely ride, we negotiated a ditch with water, had a little canter, then terrified himself on a branch so leapt into the air all 4 feet off the ground, kind of went sideways and he wasn't there when I came back down 🤣 he trotted off a short way then stopped to wait for his friend, caught him and hopped back on. He threw me totally clear and still had the reins round his neck, so didn't seem too traumatised by the human hurtling through the sky. He's coming home on Saturday so I'm kinda glad we got that out of the way before venturing out mostly on our own!
		
Click to expand...

Ooops! Hope you're both OK

I nearly had similar on Sunday. Think something either touched his bottom or he saw the jogger we'd recently gone past take off behind him. There were a lot of nettles and fortunately he was under me after the big leap. First time I've need the neck strap and I forgot to grab it!!


----------



## SEL (15 June 2022)

Hormonal Filly said:



			Little update!

I rode with a friend last week and she has quite a spooky gelding so we led most of the way. My youngster led the way up a busy road, through a village full of jubilee flags and lots of traffic. Either she’s really seen before especially flags, so she did so well and was so brave with a nervous horse following.

We were on our way back home just saying how outstanding she was, I was so so chuffed, when we had a fall 

A dog. It lives on a farm on a narrow single track road, she’s seen it before but today it was asleep under a Defender and as soon as we got level with the farm gates (and close to them!) It scrabbled out and jumped on the gate going absolutely crazy.

My mare jumped (and I can remember jumping myself at suddenly noticing a huge German Sheppard running full pelt at the gates) and her feet just went from underneath her! I fell off, she was struggling to get up for what felt like forever but was probably only 5 seconds. She walked off ok and we got back safely. I never usually boot but that day 4 brushing boots on, they had all slipped down, so glad I did. She wasn’t lame and only had a few scuff marks, touch wood looks sound in the field, she’s had a few days off since.

Such a scary experience, never had a horse fall from under me.  Aim to do a bit with her this week, just basic short hacks and see how she goes. Will work on getting her to go back past the same area but with a confident horse leading.
		
Click to expand...

Dogs are my nemesis at the moment. The bridlepath by the yard ends on a 40mph road, with a blind bend and no warning signs that horses might be appearing. It also has a house that was built last year with a large dog that likes to run up to the fence bordering the bridlepath just as you get to the road. Even the saintly microcob has been spooked by it - and you spook straight into the traffic.

I have a few times got off baby cob just before the house (especially if I can see their patio doors are open) so we can walk in hand past it and stop and process any running, barking dog behaviour. I've found another house with barking, fence running dogs and we're walking in hand past that too. We are 100% fine meeting the hounds on their morning exercise where he can process what is coming towards him - its the movement behind his eyeline of a running dog that's the issue I think

I hope you're both OK. Its horrible when the horse falls because you lose that split second realisation that you're about to hit the deck and you're also panicking about whether they've hurt themselves. I hope no long lasting effects - bad enough with an established horse let along a youngster


----------



## alsxx (15 June 2022)

All fine thanks SEL. Honestly all happened so fast that I was off before I'd even had chance to grab the neck strap! Broke my 8 year run, last fell off out hunting, which sounds more impressive than being evicted at walk by a 4 year old 😅 

Ooh another dog hater here, my one worry about bringing him home is the amount of dog walkers, he really doesn't like them!


----------



## maya2008 (17 June 2022)

All the posts above are reminding me to do LOTS of walks with our new one before my son's allowed on board out and about.  Was out long-reining today and we saw a tractor - no big deal - then the same tractor came back the other way with super scary equipment on the back.  There was me, 2 kids, a 5yo pony who's not been backed yet and an 11.2hh who was only backed this year.  Thankfully, darling 11.2hh shrugged at the scary stuff and focused on stuffing her face with the contents of the hedge.  5yo looked, but trusted me to shield him.  Phew!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 June 2022)

So the award for the most straightforward 3 year old goes to Beryl! If I’d not ever backed other horses I’d wonder what the fuss was all about 😂. 

Second time sitting on properly and we did a lap of the school whilst we were at it! I thought it would take ages to back her on my own and only having sporadic help, but Beryl just takes everything in her stride 🥰, I love her!


----------



## windand rain (18 June 2022)

Had a great lesson and the physio all clear so no physical reason for the rearing so will carry on slowly for now. Then turn away later once established in walk and trot


----------



## maya2008 (18 June 2022)

Random thought of the day…is it actually easier to back a horse outside of a school? The only issues we ever had with my daughter’s mare took place in a sand school (she got bored in literally 5 minutes and decided that learning to long-rein was something she was not doing) and everything else (out hacking, in field, always going somewhere) went so smoothly she begged to be ridden, trotted home with happiness and has done everything asked ever since. New pony doesn’t have access to a school. Long-reining took 5 mins to learn, no drama (down the lane behind the fields). Yesterday we practised mounting - initially in our tie-up area and then off roadside banks. No issues. Walking forwards with child in the tie up area is always a question mark, whereas doing it out and about was like a light coming on. Obviously we would walk forward with child on board because we’re out walking, so forward is what we do…and we were off! It all seems to make more sense to the pony if you’re going somewhere and not round and round in a rectangular space!


----------



## alsxx (19 June 2022)

Picked the boy up yesterday and brought him home, loaded and travelled brilliantly. We went out for his first hack at home this morning, just the best feeling. Husband led out my semi retired mare for a safety blanket, but for 95% of the ride we went up front including trotting away from them and then waiting. He was quite looky as expected but so good. Met a runner, strange concrete blocks in the field gateways and loads of cyclists, took it all in his stride. Tomorrow its going to be venturing out alone as have no one to come out with me, but hoping he'll be OK, he's hacked solo while away regularly so it's really just going to be about getting to know the new sights and sounds.

And he's looking so grown up, definitely think he's grown a tad too, might even be 15hh now 🤣🙈 but honestly super pleased with him!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (19 June 2022)

maya2008 said:



			Random thought of the day…is it actually easier to back a horse outside of a school? The only issues we ever had with my daughter’s mare took place in a sand school (she got bored in literally 5 minutes and decided that learning to long-rein was something she was not doing) and everything else (out hacking, in field, always going somewhere) went so smoothly she begged to be ridden, trotted home with happiness and has done everything asked ever since. New pony doesn’t have access to a school. Long-reining took 5 mins to learn, no drama (down the lane behind the fields). Yesterday we practised mounting - initially in our tie-up area and then off roadside banks. No issues. Walking forwards with child in the tie up area is always a question mark, whereas doing it out and about was like a light coming on. Obviously we would walk forward with child on board because we’re out walking, so forward is what we do…and we were off! It all seems to make more sense to the pony if you’re going somewhere and not round and round in a rectangular space!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I’ve backed my last 2 and current one out of the school, we have a private woodland and track to ride along which was super helpful. She just followed my other half the first ride. Bucked once, but nothing nasty.  Find they understand much more if you’re going along a lane, or quiet road as it channels them forward.. with a person on the ground or a horse with you.  

I think some people do everything in a arena and it isn’t great for them.


----------



## Palindrome (19 June 2022)

HufflyPuffly said:



			So the award for the most straightforward 3 year old goes to Beryl! If I’d not ever backed other horses I’d wonder what the fuss was all about 😂.

Second time sitting on properly and we did a lap of the school whilst we were at it! I thought it would take ages to back her on my own and only having sporadic help, but Beryl just takes everything in her stride 🥰, I love her!
		
Click to expand...

she's a real gem


----------



## maya2008 (21 June 2022)

We have walk and trot under saddle (on the lead rein at the moment as a safety brake just in case). He’s doing really well, trotting to his rider’s command and stopping when requested. Steering works fine if pony can see the point of it (i.e. turning right up a track is fine, turning round to go home is more of a challenge).  Pony knows to go as fast as whoever he is attached to, unless his rider tells him otherwise, and has been led out riderless a fair bit but not cantered yet. Do I:

A) Ask for canter for the first time with rider on and able to help (less likely to have him shooting all over the place while we canter and he doesn’t/he runs backwards and spooks at something/he canters and goes too fast and wraps himself round me…).
Or
B) Canter him riderless first, led from another horse, then with a rider. He lunged in his previous home so has technically cantered on command without a rider already, just not with us. We have nowhere flat enough to lunge so that isn’t an option.

When I am riding, I usually go for A). Up a hill, with buddies. With my daughter’s pony we went for B). My son is a much better rider than my daughter and this pony is more sensitive. Finding it difficult to choose to be honest!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 June 2022)

Beryl update, she's been sat on a couple more times and long-lined round the forest solo with zero issues from her 🥰. 



I was going to get her walking, trotting and stopping in the school before hacking out, but as she is being so chill about being ridden I’m wondering whether to just go straight out with her, with mastering walking, stopping and steering?

How much do you install before you head out?

At my last yard the hacking was as all out onto busy roads so you needed the basics pretty solid for manoeuvring but here the hacking is v quiet…


----------



## maya2008 (24 June 2022)

HufflyPuffly said:



			How much do you install before you head out?

At my last yard the hacking was as all out onto busy roads so you needed the basics pretty solid for manoeuvring but here the hacking is v quiet…
		
Click to expand...

Earlier this year, my daughter’s pony long-reined and walked out with us for about 4 weeks, then my son got on her half way round a hack and rode her home in walk and trot (following me). Steering was a bit iffy, but stop and go were fine.

My son’s pony is hacking out now on the lead rein - he has never been in a school and we are on actual ride (rather than 2 min sit) number 3. If he was adult size, I would happily hack him off lead as he is now, but with another horse obviously. He walks and trots with good brakes, steering approximate, considered canter today so will probably be cantering in a few days once he plucks up the courage to have a go! 


My 12.2hh was backed out hacking - off lead on ride number 3 or 4 once she knew what the basics were.

Years ago, my 13.2hh is the one who never needed friends - at the end of the first week of her backing experience, I hacked her down the road solo, round the housing estate and home. Job done! 

So basically, you need stop, go, rough left and right plus a friend to follow. I would wait longer if no friend, until the steering is good probably.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 June 2022)

maya2008 said:



			Earlier this year, my daughter’s pony long-reined and walked out with us for about 4 weeks, then my son got on her half way round a hack and rode her home in walk and trot (following me). Steering was a bit iffy, but stop and go were fine.

My son’s pony is hacking out now on the lead rein - he has never been in a school and we are on actual ride (rather than 2 min sit) number 3. If he was adult size, I would happily hack him off lead as he is now, but with another horse obviously. He walks and trots with good brakes, steering approximate, considered canter today so will probably be cantering in a few days once he plucks up the courage to have a go!


My 12.2hh was backed out hacking - off lead on ride number 3 or 4 once she knew what the basics were.

Years ago, my 13.2hh is the one who never needed friends - at the end of the first week of her backing experience, I hacked her down the road solo, round the housing estate and home. Job done!

So basically, you need stop, go, rough left and right plus a friend to follow. I would wait longer if no friend, until the steering is good probably.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like I’m overthinking it a bit then, as the steering and stopping are pretty good now! Slight lack of a ‘good’ nanny horse but Topaz should behave herself for round the forest!

She seems less stuffy not in the school (she’s hacked just back up the drive), so I think she’ll benefit for getting out hacking as soon as poss, but don’t want to rush her…


----------



## maya2008 (24 June 2022)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Sounds like I’m overthinking it a bit then, as the steering and stopping are pretty good now! Slight lack of a ‘good’ nanny horse but Topaz should behave herself for round the forest!

She seems less stuffy not in the school (she’s hacked just back up the drive), so I think she’ll benefit for getting out hacking as soon as poss, but don’t want to rush her…
		
Click to expand...

Young horses shouldn’t be in the school much beyond the initial training. The surface isn’t what they are designed to move on; neither are the constant corners. I have never taught canter in a school, always out hacking in the open, on a grass surface with no corners.  I hack for the first six months to a year with limited school time (coblet went in twice a week for 10min because he was backed in the winter, but for the others it’s been every now and then until they turn 4 or six months have passed).  Lots of hacking gives a horse balance and muscle to cope with varied terrain, it lets them build the muscle needed to carry a rider and it also gives them a love of being ridden. Both of my smaller ponies’ attitudes to being caught did a 180 once they started hacking out.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 June 2022)

maya2008 said:



			Young horses shouldn’t be in the school much beyond the initial training. The surface isn’t what they are designed to move on; neither are the constant corners. I have never taught canter in a school, always out hacking in the open, on a grass surface with no corners.  I hack for the first six months to a year with limited school time (coblet went in twice a week for 10min because he was backed in the winter, but for the others it’s been every now and then until they turn 4 or six months have passed).  Lots of hacking gives a horse balance and muscle to cope with varied terrain, it lets them build the muscle needed to carry a rider and it also gives them a love of being ridden. Both of my smaller ponies’ attitudes to being caught did a 180 once they started hacking out.
		
Click to expand...

So for context, she’s been sat on five times total, been long lined and gone round the forest twice. She’s been in the school a handful of times, so I’m very aware of not rushing her but equally she is very chill about it all.

She’s so cool I don’t want to mess her up!!


----------



## Caol Ila (24 June 2022)

Hermosa turned four today. Not the ideal birthday -- why didn't the US Supreme Court issue this ruling yesterday? Or Monday? Anyway, her great achievement this week was accepting saddle pad, saddle, and girth without any drama. No spinning and looking at the tack in horror, or acting like the girth flopping against her leg was the worst thing that had ever happened to her. She stood like an old schoolmaster to get tacked up on Wednesday, then repeated it today. I finally feel like I can think about moving forwards
	

.


----------



## alsxx (25 June 2022)

I've had a great week with my boy, he's been home exactly a week now and couldn't be more pleased with him. He's been out solo a few times, my friend hacked to meet us and he was as cool as a Cucumber about making a new hacking buddy, and not phased by her super fast walk and being left behind. Lots of questions too, meeting dogs, dustbins, going through the farm, baby responses and tension sure but gives everything a go and learns each time. 

I got made redundant this week which is rather pants, but on the up side, a summer with my baby pony to ride 🙌🤣


----------



## southerncomfort (25 June 2022)

HufflyPuffly said:



			So for context, she’s been sat on five times total, been long lined and gone round the forest twice. She’s been in the school a handful of times, so I’m very aware of not rushing her but equally she is very chill about it all.

She’s so cool I don’t want to mess her up!!
		
Click to expand...

When I was introducing Bo to the big wide world, I'd do 10 to 15 mins in the school to make sure he was listening and then we'd go out for a short wander along the road and back so it was all very low key, and just kept extending the route a bit each time.

It helped that I walked him round and round all our hacking routes before he was backed so it was all familiar to him.


----------



## maya2008 (25 June 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Hermosa turned four today. Not the ideal birthday -- why didn't the US Supreme Court issue this ruling yesterday? Or Monday? Anyway, her great achievement this week was accepting saddle pad, saddle, and girth without any drama. No spinning and looking at the tack in horror, or acting like the girth flopping against her leg was the worst thing that had ever happened to her. She stood like an old schoolmaster to get tacked up on Wednesday, then repeated it today. I finally feel like I can think about moving forwards
	View attachment 94824
View attachment 94825
.
	View attachment 94826

Click to expand...

Our new pony still looks at saddle pads/saddles in horror until they are actually on him. Less of the spinning now, but his eyes still go wide. Fine with a person on though 😂!

I have been meaning to ask - what saddle is that? I’m sure I’ve seen one before but can’t remember the make!!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (30 June 2022)

Does anyone have a young mare and noticed a big difference when ridden in season? I’ve written down in my diary when it happens and it seems her cycle is 28 days (which can happen and be longer than the standard 21 days I’ve read) 

She just is not forward at all, nappy, calls, squeals. Total opposite to what she’s usually like. She doesn’t do anything nasty just isn’t feeling it - bless her. I’m guessing she aches, she feels sore behind her saddle - a place I’ve never felt her be sore before. We have physio again soon, so interesting if she picks up on it (or it goes once she’s out of season) 

I was writing the dates down to try and avoid riding when she’s like it but it seems this cycle has gone on a bit longer. On the ground she’s always super sweet, just a little more grumpy some days but it’s not massively noticeable. She isn’t a squirter a winker (so far, ha ha) 

Anyway. We mainly just hack but she is ridden in the school every couple of weeks, just for a short period of time. Mainly to ask for forward and some flexion. I’ve changed her bit to a Nathe which has made a huge difference as she hasn’t been tucking her head in, but I don’t really want to collect her yet rather her long and low but it’s all work in progress. 

Yesterday was a in season ride.. which was a shame but even looking back at the videos and pictures it’s amazing how different she looks in the space of a couple of months. I think she might of grown a little too, same saddle and bridle (and obviously rider)


----------



## shortstuff99 (30 June 2022)

Yes sometimes the mares can feel a bit sensitive or rubbish a couple of days in the season (like us!). I either give them a day or two off or if it happens really regularly you could give a supplement to help with their seasons.


----------



## Caol Ila (30 June 2022)

maya2008 said:



			Our new pony still looks at saddle pads/saddles in horror until they are actually on him. Less of the spinning now, but his eyes still go wide. Fine with a person on though 😂!

I have been meaning to ask - what saddle is that? I’m sure I’ve seen one before but can’t remember the make!!
		
Click to expand...

It's made by a Spanish company called Sorenta. It has a leather tree. My friend gave it to me for Gypsum when she upgraded to a nicer one, and that served Gypsum well for a few years. Could not be made to fit my Highland, but I think it will work for Hermosa.

She is massively in season this week. A new gelding in the field has made the girls go doolally, and she's madly in love with him. You'd think she would learn from her last mistake.... She's okay to work with when in season, but she's a bit scatty and distracted, so no point in teaching her anything new.

Last week, I bitted her up! With a rubber Mullen mouth belonging to YO and Gypsum's bridle. Nothing really fit. I will need to find a better bit. @shortstuff99, what bit did you use to start your PREs? She seems to have quite a small mouth.


----------



## shortstuff99 (30 June 2022)

On of mine is in a loose ring KK ultra with the smaller mouth piece and the other is in an eggbutt Mullen mouth with a roller in the middle.


----------



## j1ffy (30 June 2022)

@Caol Ila - all my PREs have preferred a slimmer mouthpiece. They do have a tendency to back off the contact until they gain confidence, so an eggbutt and Mullen mouth are worth trying. My lazier PRE is definitely better sticking with a more stable bit, whereas my two more active PREs have needed to move onto loose rings and lozenges.

ETA - my more active PREs have been very sensitive and prefer the more precise action of a loose ring. If you look at a Myler, for instance, it tends to dull the aid a little as the eggbutt rings are so large. Great for my less forward / less sensitive PRE but not clear enough for my current sensitive youngster!


----------



## shortstuff99 (30 June 2022)

This is what I have mine in, the rings are quite small 

https://www.horsemanshipsaddlery.uk/ourshop/prod_3696833-HP-Eggbutt-Snaffle.html


----------



## Caol Ila (30 June 2022)

YO's bit is a thick rubber Mullen mouth. It's too long and definitely too thick. 

I have had epic bit faff with Foinavon. I am really hoping Hermosa will be straightforward.


----------



## windand rain (1 July 2022)

Kitten didn't like a jointed bit so is now in a simple steel mullenmouth although could do with getting her a slightly bigger one as its a bit tight above the rings


----------



## paddi22 (1 July 2022)

maya2008 said:



			Random thought of the day…is it actually easier to back a horse outside of a school? The only issues we ever had with my daughter’s mare took place in a sand school (she got bored in literally 5 minutes and decided that learning to long-rein was something she was not doing) and everything else (out hacking, in field, always going somewhere) went so smoothly she begged to be ridden, trotted home with happiness and has done everything asked ever since. New pony doesn’t have access to a school. Long-reining took 5 mins to learn, no drama (down the lane behind the fields). Yesterday we practised mounting - initially in our tie-up area and then off roadside banks. No issues. Walking forwards with child in the tie up area is always a question mark, whereas doing it out and about was like a light coming on. Obviously we would walk forward with child on board because we’re out walking, so forward is what we do…and we were off! It all seems to make more sense to the pony if you’re going somewhere and not round and round in a rectangular space!
		
Click to expand...

I start all mine in a lane at the back of my house, and for the first few weeks they just walk up and down a grass track up the mountain. I think people underestimate how stressful and tough arenas can be for youngsters, the corners and surfaces can be really tough on unbalanced babies. I find starting them by pottering them at home, just getting them forward and happy with being ridden is much easier!


----------



## Caol Ila (1 July 2022)

https://www.redpostequestrian.co.uk...5MVOCQ7k2-DYzXZPCaZKW1wP081R9eQcaAjJAEALw_wcB

I have one of these lying around (because Fin hated it) but not sure if it’s too much of a port for a youngster. Would you use it? It’s a lot smaller than the fat rubber thing.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 July 2022)

I started Beryl in a trust bit as she doesn’t have the biggest mouth for any of the traditional rubber snaffles. I’ve now upgraded to Skyllas Informed Design Harmony loose ring snaffle, which she seems to like. If she’d not liked that I would have been tempted to try a myler, so I say give it a good and see how she likes it?

In other news Beryl is now a hacking pony 🥰.


----------



## chaps89 (2 July 2022)

HufflyPuffly said:



			I started Beryl in a trust bit as she doesn’t have the biggest mouth for any of the traditional rubber snaffles. I’ve now upgraded to Skyllas Informed Design Harmony loose ring snaffle, which she seems to like. If she’d not liked that I would have been tempted to try a myler, so I say give it a good and see how she likes it?

In other news Beryl is now a hacking pony 🥰.
View attachment 95228

View attachment 95229

View attachment 95230

Click to expand...

She’s super isn’t she?!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 July 2022)

chaps89 said:



			She’s super isn’t she?!
		
Click to expand...

Shes amazing, never known a baby like her! So accepting of everything and bold, definitely one I’m going to have to be careful not to rush as she just cracks on with whatever is asked of her 🥰.

Hard to believe she is only three, mentally and physically she’s so mature! Well, when it comes to backing she’s an angel 😇 in the field she’s a naughty pest for chewing everything and knocking my wheelbarrow over 😂🙈.


----------



## maya2008 (3 July 2022)

New pony has declined to spook while looking after a young visiting horse - so obviously he does that for his own entertainment (such a Welsh pony thing to do 🙄)!  Both young ponies went to arena hire today. New pony was brave and went first, despite having his eyes on stalks. My daughter’s pony followed behind steadily and was very relaxed. Walk and trot, over the odd pole, just learning to go without following (another pony or a path) and turn as directed. At the end, I popped my son on my daughter’s pony so she could go on her own for a bit. After initial reluctance to leave her friend, she walked, trotted and cantered on her own. Need to go back next week really to keep going on this!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (5 July 2022)

What’s everyone’s plans for winter?

Mine is to give her winter off, ideally from October to February maybe March depending on weather.


----------



## windand rain (5 July 2022)

Kitten is being turned away soon but will be back doing simple stuff on nice days over winter need to get her out on her long reins and actually in traffic although it doesn't bother her at shows or from the road next to her field


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (5 July 2022)

I seem to be way behind everyone else! My 3 year old had a roller on for the first time yesterday, don't think he even noticed when I did it up, also didn't care about it flapping about his legs. He's so good work with he just loves learning and getting things right and being told he's a good boy.


----------



## Caol Ila (6 July 2022)

The good, the bad, and the ugly.

The good. A fellow livery organized a TREC clinic at the weekend, and Hermosa and I participated in hand. She got through every obstacle, some better than others, but it was her first time in an arena with about half a dozen other horses, a couple which she had never seen before because they trailered in. I have lots of videos but I really can't be arsed getting them on here.

The bad. The YO chucked a new gelding into the field, which was previously 6-7 mares and one gelding. It has disrupted the feng shui of the herd. Hermosa is like a lovestruck teenager with the new guy. Christ on a bike. When I brought her back to the field on Sunday, she was on her back legs because I would not let her get to the boyfriend fast enough. Then today, she decided that she could not possibly leave the boyfriend's side, and it took me twenty minutes of sweary join-up faff to catch her. I was worried she'd go for trauma drama, the sequel, and start rearing when leaving the field, but she was pretty cooperative once I got the headcollar on, then calm and focused on work and me as soon as we were out of sight and earshot of the boyfriend. She whinnied a lot and grew a hand when we returned to the herd, but at least she kept all four feet on the ground.

I may have told her that my gelding is my favourite child at the moment. He's got his interesting ex-feral training issues, but really, he's a typical dude. He wants to have a beer, watch the football, hang out with his mates, do his job (carting me around Mugdock Park) and not have too much drama. I appreciate that. Teenage girls/young women are the worst.

My YO has generally made great management decisions, but I'm not overly enthused by this one. It's not just me. Other mare owners have bitched that their horses have gone psycho as well. Livery yards......


----------



## ImmyS (6 July 2022)

Finn had a few weeks off work following a small splint. With vets approval he is now back at previous level of work, a few walking hacks a week with one lesson in the school and he is going fab. He’s feeling really good and strong at the moment.

We have introduced a bit of canter in the school just keeping it very easy.

Have had a little switch up with bit and bridle situation. I wouldn’t normally choose a flash but Finn is such a playful mouthy horse I.e grabbing his reins etc it can be quite distracting at times. So have tried a bit that will be more still in his mouth and loose flash just to see if it helps re focus him when he starts getting a bit mouthy. He seems very settled and happy in the new combo.


----------



## ImmyS (7 July 2022)

Finn also spends most of his time snoozing 😆😆


----------



## Hormonal Filly (7 July 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			The good, the bad, and the ugly.

The good. A fellow livery organized a TREC clinic at the weekend, and Hermosa and I participated in hand. She got through every obstacle, some better than others, but it was her first time in an arena with about half a dozen other horses, a couple which she had never seen before because they trailered in. I have lots of videos but I really can't be arsed getting them on here.

The bad. The YO chucked a new gelding into the field, which was previously 6-7 mares and one gelding. It has disrupted the feng shui of the herd. Hermosa is like a lovestruck teenager with the new guy. Christ on a bike. When I brought her back to the field on Sunday, she was on her back legs because I would not let her get to the boyfriend fast enough. Then today, she decided that she could not possibly leave the boyfriend's side, and it took me twenty minutes of sweary join-up faff to catch her. I was worried she'd go for trauma drama, the sequel, and start rearing when leaving the field, but she was pretty cooperative once I got the headcollar on, then calm and focused on work and me as soon as we were out of sight and earshot of the boyfriend. She whinnied a lot and grew a hand when we returned to the herd, but at least she kept all four feet on the ground.

I may have told her that my gelding is my favourite child at the moment. He's got his interesting ex-feral training issues, but really, he's a typical dude. He wants to have a beer, watch the football, hang out with his mates, do his job (carting me around Mugdock Park) and not have too much drama. I appreciate that. Teenage girls/young women are the worst.

My YO has generally made great management decisions, but I'm not overly enthused by this one. It's not just me. Other mare owners have bitched that their horses have gone psycho as well. Livery yards......
		
Click to expand...

I think that would upset most mares to be honest. Grrrr. I was in a mixed herd once and never again. It could be worth trying Agnus Castus. I’ve recently started using it, so not sure if it works yet!


----------



## Caol Ila (7 July 2022)

It worked when it was the mares + one gelding, but adding gelding #2 has sent the mares doollally, and the boys are acting studdish, which makes the mares worse because they think the lads are stallions. Argh!! I'm procrastinating on going to the yard today.


----------



## maya2008 (7 July 2022)

I have two geldings at home and we have split the mares so they have a little herd each. I am guessing with two together they are constantly competing with each other!


----------



## Caol Ila (7 July 2022)

I had to wait for a delivery of game that I didn't want sitting outside on a warm day, so I used that as an excuse to only deal with Fin today. I shall have to face the hormonal teenager tomorrow. Oy.


----------



## Caol Ila (8 July 2022)

Today, it took me only five minutes to catch her. Brought her down to the yard, gave her the spa treatment. Couldn't be a*rsed training. When I brought her back to the field, she managed to keep four feet on the ground while leading (we are learning, maybe) but as soon as I let her go, she started screaming and galloping towards the boyfriend. And he started screaming and galloping towards her. They met, squealing and whickering and being all over each other. It was like the scene in _Stallion of the Cimarron _where the horse is finally reunited with his favourite mare after his capture/train/Civil War ordeal. Except they were apart for like a f*cking hour_. _I was like, "Really guys?" FFS. 

If a space opened up at Fin's yard tomorrow, I would move her in a second. Before, I had to think about it. But they have strictly single sex herds, and she's a pain in the butt when she's around boys. Which should come as a surprise to no one, given her history.


----------



## Caol Ila (10 July 2022)

Hermosa realized that she could be apart from her boyfried for an hour or two, and the world did not end. I restarted her in the long reins yesterday. I hadn't touched them since Caso's owner left for Germany, because she would freak out a bit when they draped to the ground or hit her in the leg, and it took two people to hook her up safely. But I have spent the past six weeks or so digging in with the desensitization training and throwing lots of things at her, and she has become an expert at standing calmly for saddles, rollers, tarps, etc. I also bought some biothane long reins. I had the Busse ones, and I hated them. They were so stiff and rough, it was impossible to gather or let them out quickly. If anyone wants some, they are available for rehoming.

She stood like a pro while I attached them, then we steered around the arena like a drunken sailor. Annoyingly, we are off to Lincolnshire to visit OH's family today, so I won't see her until Wednesday. Hopefully she won't revert back to being feral.


----------



## Maddie Moo (10 July 2022)

@Caol Ila Can I ask where you got your biothane long reins from?


----------



## Caol Ila (10 July 2022)

Etsy. They are not that long but it makes ground driving and working close to the horse like the classical people do easier.


----------



## maya2008 (10 July 2022)

We had accidental jumps today with new pony - were practising walking over scary things and he decided to leap over about 2ft high!  By the end of our little ‘trotting over scary stuff’ training he was a chilled little lad. Brave boy!


----------



## windand rain (10 July 2022)

Kitten has been a good girl since her only fit at being ridden even managed to close the electric fence from her back without her moving even when it touched her


----------



## Northern (15 July 2022)

Time for another update from Downunder 😃

Miss B has spent the first part of winter being a fluffy, unrugged bog pony on a hill. Free as the wind! It’s been so so wet which has made it hard to ride consistently (I know you UK people will laugh, but we’ve never had this much rain 😬). The last few weeks have been much nicer (but now cold, down to-7C). 

Anyway, B is now approaching 4.5 years of age and I’ve decided to drag her out of the bog to do Something Useful. First up a few lessons and I’m super pleased with her attitude and we now have forward! Still get stuck (warmblood stuck 🤭) every now and then but she’s got the idea fairly solid and canter transitions are almost established as well. I’ve entered into a low key dressage training day in a few weeks for her first outing, so we’ll work on consolidating our right canter transition until then, everything else is pretty much on track.

My trainer saw her for the first time yesterday and she said some really lovely things, so I’m quite excited about the next few months 🙂

Some video stills attached. Just love this baby and her attitude towards life 😃


----------



## windand rain (15 July 2022)

kitten is exhausted after watching us load and stack hay. Mind you she has been ridden every day this week


----------



## windand rain (18 July 2022)

Well first fall off went without incident she also bucked for the first time my fault as she was planning on either planting or rearing so I sent the lunge whip behind her. Never seen her buck before even playing so at least she moved forward. Rider was not expecting it as she normally back off so ended up on the deck Kitten was good though just stood still to be remounted and then was as good as gold


----------



## maya2008 (24 July 2022)

We now have two wonderful ponies who are brilliant out hacking (‘cos that’s almost all they’ve ever done!) - go first or last, any terrain, pretty non-spooky (I’m not counting the ‘spooking for fun’ bits that the Welsh does). Take them in a school though… well, let’s say they need to go every week 😂. Welsh pony had a strop ‘cos his rider rode another (older) pony TO the arena (baby ponies went in the lorry) and refused to go in front. Lots of napping later, and he was actually behaving so we let him follow over some poles and for a canter round. My daughter’s pony was willing to go on her own (with encouragement), but kept trying to spin back to the others.

So in answer to my own earlier question- it is MUCH easier to back a pony out hacking, where they can follow the road/trail. Much harder in a school!


----------



## daydreamer (28 July 2022)

Duncan and I have had a very slow few months. I ordered a saddle, was told 8 weeks but it’s been nearly 11 I think, I’ve been flat out at work, the ground is like concrete and he was grumpy just doing things he knows so I mainly just left him eating in his field (he was very happy with this arrangement).

Hopefully we’re about to turn a corner though. New hoof boots have arrived, fancy new bridle is due tomorrow, saddle fitter is due Monday and I have just secured a hacking partner for Tuesday!


----------



## daffy44 (29 July 2022)

I havent posted much on this thread, as I feel a bit of a fraud because I bought my 4yr old already backed.  I usually buy foals, but this is the first time in about fifteen years that I've bought a ready backed youngster, and I've found it weirdly more difficult!  When I have them from foals I know them so well by the time it comes to backing, its a very smooth process, but with this one I've got to know her while riding her, and its felt very different.  But having said all that I'm absolutely delighted with her, loving having a mare to work with again, and really appreciating the partnership we are building together.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 July 2022)

One month on from the first hack and one fat knee, a few weeks off and we’re back on and back hacking. 

Took her in the field and finally got to see spicy Beryl 😂 which in a wh saddle was fun 😳😂🤦🏼‍♀️. But otherwise she has kept her halo very much intact! Saw off motorbikes today, stuck her face in a puddle and blew bubbles 🤷🏼‍♀️ She’s a weirdo but she’s my weirdo 💕


----------



## maya2008 (31 July 2022)

I made son and new pony go first on every hack this week, hoping to improve his bravery in the school. It worked! Not perfect yet, but so much better than last week.


----------



## Ghost1987 (1 August 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			Had my first proper sit on Baby Bean yesterday!!! No picture so hopefully next time, she was as good as gold, didn't bat an eyelid .

Does anyone else back without all the lunging and long lining? Bean isn't a big fan of lunging, she just stands next to me and she isn't even fussed by a bag at the end of a stick 😂. Instead I just walk around a bit and then hop on and she seems okay with that?

Think she will get the lunging after the riding really.
		
Click to expand...

I've personally never started a horse that took or understood how to go on the lunge right away, training to lunge is a process all on it's own and I always got someone else to hand walk them round on the lunge while I stayed in the centre so they started to understand what I was asking of them. Also it will always be harder to start a horse be single line lunging (which I hate, never do it myself nor advise anyone to lunge this way), they go straight away on double line lunging which Is always better generally for them but also it's like having reins so you can guide the horse out and away from you. 

You can back by free schooling as well if you have the facilities! You don't necessarily need a round ring I never did, I either sectioned off 2/3rd's of the area using jump wings and poles straight across or if the outside arena was in use I used the small indoor arena and closed the arena door.
I've never broken anything in without either double line lunging, long reining or free schooling purely because I wanted the youngster to go off my voice and understand my voice before getting on and I wanted them to feel and get used to the hand to mouth contact. I also wanted them to learn to take steps backwards when I ask which can only be done either on them or long reining.

No matter how you do it as long as there's no violence or cause stress to them and you you create a safe, respectful, happy horse then you do what ever way works for you and the horse!


----------



## shortstuff99 (1 August 2022)

Ghost1987 said:



			I've personally never started a horse that took or understood how to go on the lunge right away, training to lunge is a process all on it's own and I always got someone else to hand walk them round on the lunge while I stayed in the centre so they started to understand what I was asking of them. Also it will always be harder to start a horse be single line lunging (which I hate, never do it myself nor advise anyone to lunge this way), they go straight away on double line lunging which Is always better generally for them but also it's like having reins so you can guide the horse out and away from you.

You can back by free schooling as well if you have the facilities! You don't necessarily need a round ring I never did, I either sectioned off 2/3rd's of the area using jump wings and poles straight across or if the outside arena was in use I used the small indoor arena and closed the arena door.
I've never broken anything in without either double line lunging, long reining or free schooling purely because I wanted the youngster to go off my voice and understand my voice before getting on and I wanted them to feel and get used to the hand to mouth contact. I also wanted them to learn to take steps backwards when I ask which can only be done either on them or long reining.

No matter how you do it as long as there's no violence or cause stress to them and you you create a safe, respectful, happy horse then you do what ever way works for you and the horse!
		
Click to expand...

I decided to pull my finger out and taught her to lunge/ longline. Took me one session of 10 minutes, no stress and she got it straight away. The upside of this though is I am able to get on her without lungeing beforehand as she doesn't know that should even be a thing 😂.


----------



## daydreamer (2 August 2022)

Very happy today! We had our first ride out of the field. It's only abut his 5th proper ride (and 2 of those have been saddle fittings) with a break of a couple of months whilst waiting for his saddle. 

We just did a 10 min loop with another lovely livery coming on her horse to escort us. Yesterday I got anxious and decided that my first ride off lead maybe shouldn't also be our first "hack" and our first time riding with another horse so I asked a friend if she would come and lead us. 

It is really hard not to feel like being led is a cop-out or failure but I keep trying to tell myself it is our journey and no-one else's and it doesn't really matter how slowly we go. 

Duncan was great! He was a bit anxious and jogged a little to start, then settled into a fast walk and then in the final stretch realised he was heading home and relaxed and walked very calmly


----------



## ihatework (3 August 2022)

I’m seriously falling in love with Turnip the 3yo. She has been a little bit in the shadow of my other 3yo. I sat and got led around on Turnip in March and since then she has been out in the herd. 
Sent her 4 weeks ago to pro breakers to be ridden away and she came home last week with a glowing school report and WTC installed. This week I’ve taken up the reins and been hacking her about. She is seriously AWESOME. 
Probably the easiest/nicest 3yo I’ve sat on.
Big grins in IHW land


----------



## j1ffy (3 August 2022)

ihatework said:



			I’m seriously falling in love with Turnip the 3yo. She has been a little bit in the shadow of my other 3yo. I sat and got led around on Turnip in March and since then she has been out in the herd.
Sent her 4 weeks ago to pro breakers to be ridden away and she came home last week with a glowing school report and WTC installed. This week I’ve taken up the reins and been hacking her about. She is seriously AWESOME.
Probably the easiest/nicest 3yo I’ve sat on.
Big grins in IHW land
		
Click to expand...

I've always liked the look of Turnip (and the name!!), it's great to hear that she's doing well. What's the longer-term plan with your 3yos?


----------



## ihatework (3 August 2022)

j1ffy said:



			I've always liked the look of Turnip (and the name!!), it's great to hear that she's doing well. What's the longer-term plan with your 3yos?
		
Click to expand...

It’s a bit fluid at the moment.
Turnip had been on the transfer list as I hadn’t been convinced she was going to be worth investing too much in. I’m changing my mind. Will prob aim to long term loan her to a competitive JR/YR to event, then have her back for breeding.

Millie is a wait and see. It will partly depend if she gives me a filly next year (which will then give me more options), and whether she will be safe enough for me to ride a bit or if she is a pro only prospect.


----------



## daffy44 (5 August 2022)

First time out for my 4yr old today, took her to a local arena hire and I couldnt be happier with her!  She was perfect from start to finish, loading, traveling, faffing about on the lorry, all so easy.  She stood like a rock for me to get on and then walked on a long rein, a little sassy mane toss when we first went into trot, and then worked like she does at home, finished with a stretch and didnt even get warm.  She was so bold and sensible, and a pleasure to take out, I'm so pleased with her, such a great attitude, and such a sweetheart.


----------



## maya2008 (20 August 2022)

Took my daughter’s pony to the beach today. She was a superstar, braver than my 8 year old mare!

Little Welsh A lost his halo last night (to be honest, I was waiting for it!). Two months in and he’s feeling strong enough to try the boundaries. Normal ride, somewhere he’s been plenty of times before, nothing to get in a tizzy about… and he decides to throw a paddy about going first. Ok… so we lead for a bit, check the hedges for scary animals, double check the tack etc, but no - it’s not about an actual problem, or about going first (which he generally prefers most days), it’s about having a battle apparently. So the rest of the ponies snacked in the hedge while son and pony discussed who was going to win. Son got him back on the path a few times and they were doing ok, until pony got a little hysterical because he WANTED to WIN and he was losing. So I ended up helping with the timing of aids (son needed to be quicker to counteract the speedy reversing) and all was well in the end. Pony made it home rather more tired than he had been expecting, having lost every battle. He’d make a good mini warhorse though - we had a nice capriole at one point!  

Going out again today to reinforce the lesson. Oh the fun of youngsters with energy in their step and mischief in their eyes! I don’t miss the days when my little mare was doing similar (although she liked to spin and run, rather than spin and reverse - I think he’s got it easy 😂)!


----------



## Caol Ila (20 August 2022)

Hermosa tweaked herself in the field last weekend, so hasn't done much this week. Looked sound by Wednesday, so we had a small long-reining session, mostly in walk. Worked on posture, bending, stepping over poles. Teaching her where I want her to carry her head (LOL). Then hot date with her new trimmer on Thursday.

We will take her on a long walk in hand tomorrow. 

I'm trying to sell Gypsum's double bridle and a couple bridles that did not fit Fin. Hermosa inherited one, a cute little Western headstall, which fits way better than Gypsum's old snaffle bridle. However, she is in a Cambridge bit, which is fine for getting used to a thing in her mouth but I really want to start her in a snaffle. I'd like to sell these other bridles so they pay for a shiny new snaffle. No one is lining up at the door for them, though. Argh.


----------



## shortstuff99 (21 August 2022)

She is very pretty @Caol Ila.

Bean and I had just been plodding along, my older horse Potato has had a couple of weeks off as the hot weather made her breathing flair up so that meant Bean got a lot more attention (Potato is back now).

Today was our first solo ride and I couldn't be more proud of her! She just tries so hard everytime and always gives everything a go. This is why I love Spanish horses so much, I don't even lunge before getting on 😂.

Here is a video of the end.


----------



## alsxx (21 August 2022)

Lovely to see everyone's updates. Despite having the summer off work and thinking I could ride my boy every day, I seem to have ridden less! Thanks to covid and pulling shoes, then a death in the family and Hudband having to to go to Oz. So now I'm holiday and I've sent him away for a couple of weeks schooling, otherwise he would have done about 5 days work in 6 weeks. 

But been super pleased with his attitude, after 2 weeks off he really did just pick back up and I couldn't fault how grown up he was. Including meeting 6 tractors and trailers on 1 hack 🙄 he doesn't seem too good at keeping his front shoes on though, so after this cycle they will come off and we'll continue barefoot.


----------



## daffy44 (21 August 2022)

I'm so pleased with my little girl, my only question mark over her when I bought her was her size, shes teeny tiny, but because she was so young I took a gamble, and whilst shes probably only grown about an inch in height so far, she has changed shape so much its amazing!  Now she takes my leg properly I'm a lot less worried about her size.  

Before anyone thinks anything awful, I have to say that the yard I bought her from looked after her really well, but she had spent the pervious few winter months living out with hay.  I fed her conditioning cubes for the first couple of months I had her, but after that just hay, bit of Hi Fi and lots of field time, so this change really isnt much to do with management, just an example of how much youngsters can change, and the benefits of spring grass.  Pics are six months apart, feb to august.


----------



## flippa_t (22 August 2022)

Really interesting to read about everyone's journeys.  My 4yr old warmblood has spent most of this year hacking and doing ground work, with a tiny bit of school work.  A month ago we moved yards and started lessons with a proper dressage trainer once a week to help tune up the basics and it started to feel like we were making good progress.  The previous yard only had a tiny school so we didn't really do any canter until we moved (as he's big) and over the last few weeks its been improving (although still very unbalanced and a bit hairy).  Steering is work in progress and I'm experimenting with bits.

I'd planned on taking him out to his first outing over the bank holiday to a BD training day.  It's at a BD venue but will be lessons in pairs, with another pair in the other end of the arena, so a good experience without being a competition.  There is test riding in the afternoon, but I probably wouldn't stay for that as didn't want to over do it.  Anyway, as is normally the way with horses, he galloped around in the field on the hard ground and had a slight windgall come up on his leg.  I got the vet to check it incase it was more sinister and he wasn't worried but said to walk for 5 days.... I was away for a few days so decided to give him a full week off then start our walking.  Roll on day 1 of walk and he pulls a shoe off the previous night and I can't get my farrier to come out and put it on for another 5/6 days.  So whilst I know that a few weeks off won't do him any harm it's really annoying timing as will only have 3/4 days before the training day.  
I had planned on seeing how he coped with the training day and then if all was good maybe taking him to camp in September, but want to make sure it's all good experiences and not rush him so a test run would be helpful.


----------



## SEL (22 August 2022)

daffy44 said:



			Before anyone thinks anything awful, I have to say that the yard I bought her from looked after her really well, but she had spent the pervious few winter months living out with hay.  I fed her conditioning cubes for the first couple of months I had her, but after that just hay, bit of Hi Fi and lots of field time, so this change really isnt much to do with management, just an example of how much youngsters can change, and the benefits of spring grass.  Pics are six months apart, feb to august.
		
Click to expand...

Better than taking on something obese and then finding you've got joint problems when they're just 5 as happened with my Appy....


----------



## SEL (22 August 2022)

Baby cob had a proper meltdown yesterday on the roads. He's got so brave around cars and even the bikes now (although a mass of cyclists is still a worry for him) but yesterday we met two horses on the opposite side of the road and they were heading back towards home.

We span and stuck up nose up the last horse's backside  Fortunately it didn't seem in the slightest bit bothered and the two ladies were lovely about being joined by an unexpected guest. I had a feeling a tantrum was on its way about leaving them so asked if they'd mind stopping and I'd jump off and walk in hand the direction we were supposed to be going.

The other two horses were old enough to roll their eyes and continue on their way while I insisted that we walked away from them. Cue massive foot stomping, mini rear tantrum. 

Once they were out of sight and we were somewhere safe enough to remount I did and he just got on with it like nothing had happened.

Need to think about how to manage that going forward. I'm on my own so he does need to learn to crack on with hacking on his own and he's been really good but napping back to other horses or throwing a wobbly is a habit I don't need.


----------



## ihatework (23 August 2022)

Well 3yo Turnip has been foot perfect.
I did initial sitting on in the spring but nothing more. Breaking yard have just done 4 weeks sitting/riding on and she then came back for me to finish off.

Bold and forwards. Hacking alone and in company. Walked over some poles. And the rain eventually came so got to have a little canter in the field.

Was hoping to do another couple of weeks but pretty much overnight she was reluctant to take the bridle - vet check and she is teething with sore gums. So early finish for her and she got to go back out for a holiday. Cannot ask any more from her.





Millie is currently at breakers, I’d allowed 8-12 weeks as was expecting some fireworks, but her 3 week school report is positive. Took a couple of weeks to accept a human on top but once she had that sorted the riding thing has been pretty smooth (so far!). Breaker thinks she will be ready for me to hop on in a couple of weeks which is brilliant and £££ saving 🤣


----------



## Caol Ila (24 August 2022)

Getting closer. She was pretty solid while I was leaning across her back from a mounting block yesterday. Tried showing her what the bit meant but my friend's solid Cambridge bit is definitely the wrong thing for that. I'm going to try her in Gypsum's bradoon. The Cambridge bit was fine for teaching her to take it into her mouth, carry, and let it go - probably ideal because it wasn't rattly - but I think a snaffle will be better for actually using.

My original plan was to attach the bit to the cavesson and have a set of reins on the nose rings and a set of reins on the bit. Many years ago, Janet George posted a video on here of her starting a youngster that way, and it seemed like a brilliant idea. If they have a baby horse silly moment, you can pull them around but keep their mouth soft. However, the bit attachments on my cavesson put the bit in totally the wrong place for her, and they aren't very adjustable.

Now I am thinking of buying one of those rope halters with reins, which will fit under the bridle. That will give me the second set of reins not attached to her mouth and doesn't cost as much as a better cavesson.


----------



## maya2008 (24 August 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Getting closer. She was pretty solid while I was leaning across her back from a mounting block yesterday. Tried showing her what the bit meant but my friend's solid Cambridge bit is definitely the wrong thing for that. I'm going to try her in Gypsum's bradoon. The Cambridge bit was fine for teaching her to take it into her mouth, carry, and let it go - probably ideal because it wasn't rattly - but I think a snaffle will be better for actually using.

My original plan was to attach the bit to the cavesson and have a set of reins on the nose rings and a set of reins on the bit. Many years ago, Janet George posted a video on here of her starting a youngster that way, and it seemed like a brilliant idea. If they have a baby horse silly moment, you can pull them around but keep their mouth soft. However, the bit attachments on my cavesson put the bit in totally the wrong place for her, and they aren't very adjustable.

Now I am thinking of buying one of those rope halters with reins, which will fit under the bridle. That will give me the second set of reins not attached to her mouth and doesn't cost as much as a better cavesson.
		
Click to expand...

If you have long-reined from the bit enough (and by enough, I mean just until they ‘get it’) then straight to bit/bridle is fine. If you used the cavesson, could put the headcollar on, then bridle (no noseband) - reins can attach to the metal rings on each side of the headcollar. I would also not use the stirrups for a little while if you don’t have a helper, for safety reasons. You want to get thrown clear if necessary, not get stuck to a panicking horse (and yes I have seen nasty accidents even with safety stirrups!). 

Bits are pennies on Facebook Marketplace. I just picked up a new one for little Welsh pony for £5 + postage. You’ll probably find they like a different mouthpiece from the one you choose first anyway. Life’s like that!  If doing it on your own, you probably want one with full cheeks or large rings at least, to help with turning. We have bradoon rings on the little ponies’ bits and even on such small mouths I worry about the bit rings ending up in their mouth if they argue.


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 August 2022)

Glow up of Bean from fugly yearling to 4.5 years old!


----------



## chaps89 (24 August 2022)

ihatework said:



			Well 3yo Turnip has been foot perfect.
I did initial sitting on in the spring but nothing more. Breaking yard have just done 4 weeks sitting/riding on and she then came back for me to finish off.

Bold and forwards. Hacking alone and in company. Walked over some poles. And the rain eventually came so got to have a little canter in the field.

Was hoping to do another couple of weeks but pretty much overnight she was reluctant to take the bridle - vet check and she is teething with sore gums. So early finish for her and she got to go back out for a holiday. Cannot ask any more from her.

View attachment 98246
View attachment 98247


Millie is currently at breakers, I’d allowed 8-12 weeks as was expecting some fireworks, but her 3 week school report is positive. Took a couple of weeks to accept a human on top but once she had that sorted the riding thing has been pretty smooth (so far!). Breaker thinks she will be ready for me to hop on in a couple of weeks which is brilliant and £££ saving 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I’m still in team Turnip 😍


----------



## Caol Ila (25 August 2022)

This isn't my first rodeo. I just liked Janet George's idea.


----------



## ihatework (25 August 2022)

chaps89 said:



			Yep, I’m still in team Turnip 😍
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, most people need a Turnip in their lives!!

Breeder has full siblings available, boys I think …


----------



## Asha (25 August 2022)

ihatework said:



			I’m seriously falling in love with Turnip the 3yo. She has been a little bit in the shadow of my other 3yo. I sat and got led around on Turnip in March and since then she has been out in the herd. 
Sent her 4 weeks ago to pro breakers to be ridden away and she came home last week with a glowing school report and WTC installed. This week I’ve taken up the reins and been hacking her about. She is seriously AWESOME. 
Probably the easiest/nicest 3yo I’ve sat on.
Big grins in IHW land
		
Click to expand...

She’s the Ramiro B one isn’t she ?
Exactly the same report as our one got . He just took the whole process in his stride . Turned out to be a genuinely lovely lad . One thing a friend of mine said ( who is a pro and has ridden/owned a few Ramiro Bs) is that they tend to be very nice people . When under saddle they don’t seem to give that wow I have a superstar feeling like some youngsters do . They tend to do just enough and can deceive you into thinking they won’t be good enough . But he reckons take your time and you may just be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## ihatework (25 August 2022)

Asha said:



			She’s the Ramiro B one isn’t she ?
Exactly the same report as our one got . He just took the whole process in his stride . Turned out to be a genuinely lovely lad . One thing a friend of mine said ( who is a pro and has ridden/owned a few Ramiro Bs) is that they tend to be very nice people . When under saddle they don’t seem to give that wow I have a superstar feeling like some youngsters do . They tend to do just enough and can deceive you into thinking they won’t be good enough . But he reckons take your time and you may just be pleasantly surprised.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that describes her to the letter.
She is Ramiro B damsire. LePrince de Bois direct sire


----------



## RachelFerd (25 August 2022)

Asha said:



			She’s the Ramiro B one isn’t she ?
Exactly the same report as our one got . He just took the whole process in his stride . Turned out to be a genuinely lovely lad . One thing a friend of mine said ( who is a pro and has ridden/owned a few Ramiro Bs) is that they tend to be very nice people . When under saddle they don’t seem to give that wow I have a superstar feeling like some youngsters do . They tend to do just enough and can deceive you into thinking they won’t be good enough . But he reckons take your time and you may just be pleasantly surprised.
		
Click to expand...

I tried to buy several Ramiro B's when I was looking at unbroken 3yos for this very reason - but they kept selling faster than I could get to go and look at them...


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 August 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Getting closer. She was pretty solid while I was leaning across her back from a mounting block yesterday. Tried showing her what the bit meant but my friend's solid Cambridge bit is definitely the wrong thing for that. I'm going to try her in Gypsum's bradoon. The Cambridge bit was fine for teaching her to take it into her mouth, carry, and let it go - probably ideal because it wasn't rattly - but I think a snaffle will be better for actually using.

My original plan was to attach the bit to the cavesson and have a set of reins on the nose rings and a set of reins on the bit. Many years ago, Janet George posted a video on here of her starting a youngster that way, and it seemed like a brilliant idea. If they have a baby horse silly moment, you can pull them around but keep their mouth soft. However, the bit attachments on my cavesson put the bit in totally the wrong place for her, and they aren't very adjustable.

Now I am thinking of buying one of those rope halters with reins, which will fit under the bridle. That will give me the second set of reins not attached to her mouth and doesn't cost as much as a better cavesson.
		
Click to expand...

I'm excited for you! With all of the ground work you've done, it will probably and hopefully be a non event.

I just saw a video of a young PRE being ridden on the lunge (just started) and the rider had a cavesson of some sort on the horse but has 4 reins. I can quite see the set up in the video so clearly, but it looks like reins on the bit of the bridle and on the noseband of the cavesson, perhaps. The rope halter is also a good idea though.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (25 August 2022)

Looks like everyone is going well, love that there is lots of differences with where everyone is up to. Sometimes it feels like everyone is miles ahead and makes me doubt the pace we're going at, which I already though was fast for a three year old!

Beryl has done more hacking, but I think the Welsh hills might be a bit much for her at this stage, so we're going to try and get a solid walk, trot and canter in the flatter field we have and then she can be turned away.

She has done some more showing with some lovely results, and is turning into a very polite citizen to take out and about on my own! I think Turnip and Beryl might be cut from the same cloth, though I can't imagine there is any cross over in breeding lol!







Naughty nose wouldn’t stand for a picture 😂.


----------



## Caol Ila (25 August 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I'm excited for you! With all of the ground work you've done, it will probably and hopefully be a non event.

I just saw a video of a young PRE being ridden on the lunge (just started) and the rider had a cavesson of some sort on the horse but has 4 reins. I can quite see the set up in the video so clearly, but it looks like reins on the bit of the bridle and on the noseband of the cavesson, perhaps. The rope halter is also a good idea though.
		
Click to expand...

Seems more common in Europe. There's a greater range of cavessons with bit attachments on European sites than here, but they don't ship to the UK anymore. Thanks, Brexit. That said, if I can get what this website calls a "semi-bridle" (looks like a Western headstall to me) then that could work as well. 

https://picadera.de/en/kappzaum-mit-gebiss-kombinieren


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 August 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Seems more common in Europe. There's a greater range of cavessons with bit attachments on European sites than here, but they don't ship to the UK anymore. Thanks, Brexit. That said, if I can get what this website calls a "semi-bridle" (looks like a Western headstall to me) then that could work as well.

https://picadera.de/en/kappzaum-mit-gebiss-kombinieren

Click to expand...

Like this?

https://www.baroqueiberianequinesto...tation-show/presentation-bridle-with-cavesson


----------



## Caol Ila (25 August 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			Like this?

https://www.baroqueiberianequinesto...tation-show/presentation-bridle-with-cavesson

Click to expand...

Exactly. That one is lovely.

This is her cavesson (practicing ground tying in this photo). I'm not wild about it. The noseband is floppy, as you can see, but it does a job. I bought it from Kramer's. The little ring beside jowl strap attaches to another strap, which then clips onto a bit. But it puts the bit at a really strange angle, and it isn't very adjustable.


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 August 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Exactly. That one is lovely.

This is her cavesson (practicing ground tying in this photo). I'm not wild about it. The noseband is floppy, as you can see, but it does a job. I bought it from Kramer's. The little ring beside jowl strap attaches to another strap, which then clips onto a bit. But it puts the bit at a really strange angle, and it isn't very adjustable.

View attachment 98317

Click to expand...

Yes I can see how that would be weird.

The shop I posted above does post to the UK.....


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 August 2022)

I had a normal bridle on mine at first and I had one set of reins going to the cavesson and one to the bit.  I had long reined her in the field so I she was used to the action of the bit but I was worried I would jab her in the mouth  if she jumped about under saddle, it worked well


----------



## maya2008 (28 August 2022)

Everyone has been to the beach now. Little Welsh pony even went in the water!


----------



## shortstuff99 (30 August 2022)

Had our first wibbly wobbly trot! Not perfect, we lose balance a couple of times but I much prefer slowing down then bucking me off 😂.

Aiming to get a back protector at Burghley so then I can go out hacking!


----------



## Caol Ila (5 September 2022)

We have been long reining on the road.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (5 September 2022)

Farans education came to a halt in July and I think he may be pretty much done for the year depending on my recovery.

I may begin the rebacking process once I’m back on my feet and riding Zurich before I get back in him as I won’t be riding fit and I don’t think they will be fair on him.

I’ll enjoy everyone’s migrations to the 5/6yr old thread in jan 😃


----------



## maya2008 (16 September 2022)

My daughter’s pony finally let the farrier trim her himself today (rather than my husband having to do it while he gave pointers). Poor baby was terrified of him (she actually stood there shaking at one point), but she trusted us enough to try, and in the end she realised it wasn’t actually that bad.  He was so patient and calm, and we got there. Very proud of her tonight, it was a huge deal for her to let him anywhere near her, let alone picking up her feet!


----------



## alsxx (24 September 2022)

I'm feeling like I'm cursed when it comes to horses, my 4 year old isn't right. He's had a bit of an off summer due to things with me, so went back to the yard that restarted him for a couple of weeks while I was on holiday so he didn't sit in the field for even longer.

Once he was back it was time to get a saddle sorted for him, so Saddler out and fitted one for him that he seemed to go quite sweetly in. Progressively over the next 3 days he was walking like a crab (massively bending and curling to the left and struggling to stay on 2 tracks) out hacking and just really wasn't his usual swingy self. He looked sound otherwise and was much better in the saddle we had been using out hacking, but still felt very stiff to the right if I did a spot of schooling. Saddler back out to try other saddles, the first of which he didn't like much and bolted broncing across the field I was riding him in, with me eventually half ditching, half evicted out the side door as he wasn't giving up. I've now got whiplash and done something to my leg which is a nice shade of purple, can't work out what as I don't actually remember hitting the deck. Anyway, we tried a couple more and then called it a day, and luckily refunded on first saddle.

Seeing vet chiro in a couple of weeks, but not convinced he's right behind. He's always had a slightly sticky stifle and would occasionally get stuck on this leg if stabled overnight in winter, so don't know if that's the issue or something else. He's also grown a bit of a flair on the inside of that hind foot which raises an eyebrow for me. Going to see what chiro says (who is a vet) and then I guess get the usual vet involved. But feeling very gutted that at 4 he's only managed some gentle hacking and we have an issue. I know that sounds very defeatist, but I have a 19 year old mare in the field who's basically been on off retired since 5 due to niggling low grade lameness that we could never get on top off and as a result never achieved anything with her.


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 September 2022)

This was how I rode mins to start with,  I know, wrong shoes and jeans but I did have a hat on.  My only excuse is I was young and hadn’t intended riding her that day but my friend arrived unexpectedly so I took the chance to ride while someone else was there so I wasn’t completely stupid😊 can’t seem to post the right way up 🙁


----------



## shortstuff99 (3 October 2022)

Baby Bean went for her first ridden outing to a local arena down the road. She walked straight on the box both ways and travelled well. We walked around for a few mins in hand and then I got on and Dad lead me round on the lunge line for 5 mins or so. Then I went solo! She was so well behaved as we had a random wind/rain shower, loose dogs and horses appearing from behind the hedge! She is such a good girl, I'm very lucky!

Little video below


----------



## Hormonal Filly (3 October 2022)

alsxx said:



			I'm feeling like I'm cursed when it comes to horses, my 4 year old isn't right. He's had a bit of an off summer due to things with me, so went back to the yard that restarted him for a couple of weeks while I was on holiday so he didn't sit in the field for even longer.

Once he was back it was time to get a saddle sorted for him, so Saddler out and fitted one for him that he seemed to go quite sweetly in. Progressively over the next 3 days he was walking like a crab (massively bending and curling to the left and struggling to stay on 2 tracks) out hacking and just really wasn't his usual swingy self. He looked sound otherwise and was much better in the saddle we had been using out hacking, but still felt very stiff to the right if I did a spot of schooling. Saddler back out to try other saddles, the first of which he didn't like much and bolted broncing across the field I was riding him in, with me eventually half ditching, half evicted out the side door as he wasn't giving up. I've now got whiplash and done something to my leg which is a nice shade of purple, can't work out what as I don't actually remember hitting the deck. Anyway, we tried a couple more and then called it a day, and luckily refunded on first saddle.

Seeing vet chiro in a couple of weeks, but not convinced he's right behind. He's always had a slightly sticky stifle and would occasionally get stuck on this leg if stabled overnight in winter, so don't know if that's the issue or something else. He's also grown a bit of a flair on the inside of that hind foot which raises an eyebrow for me. Going to see what chiro says (who is a vet) and then I guess get the usual vet involved. But feeling very gutted that at 4 he's only managed some gentle hacking and we have an issue. I know that sounds very defeatist, but I have a 19 year old mare in the field who's basically been on off retired since 5 due to niggling low grade lameness that we could never get on top off and as a result never achieved anything with her.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to read this. I feel gutted for you. I really hope it’s something minor.
Fingers crossed for you. I’ve had endless lameness issues with all my last horses and getting the vet out for my 4yo to be sure nothings wrong with her in the nest couple of weeks - not looking forward to it! Some of us are destined for unrideable horses!


----------



## ihatework (8 October 2022)

3yo Millie Moo has just completed 10 weeks breaking and riding away. Had a lovely solo hack this morning, went for a little canter in the field then posed in the school for photo!!

6 months in foal now so that’s her done under saddle, just mare grading to go later this month.

Little 😇


----------



## maya2008 (13 October 2022)

How’s everyone getting on?

My son’s little Welsh gelding is now going to arena hire twice a week to learn about corners, circles, correct leads in canter etc.  

Daughter’s little mare is trying to help my daughter learn to put a headcollar on (pushes her nose into it, waits patiently while the child tries to get the thing done up…!) and is beginning to go first more on hacks. Not pushing that too much as I do actually want her to stay with us and not wander off on her own!  She’s going to arena hire once a week just to learn to go forward nicely on her own in an enclosed space.


----------



## alsxx (14 October 2022)

Short update on my boy, he's had roughly 3 weeks off since decking me with the Saddler, although hopped on him last week and done a little in hand to keep the manners.... In that time I've moved him to a yard with facilities and great hacking, lots of hills! My chiro has given him the once over and some tightness through shoulder, neck and poll but nothing terrible. He's also seen the vet who declared him sound even after flexion and on the lunge, so basically crack on and work on strength and reasses in a month. So back to trying to find a better saddle for him 🤔


----------



## maya2008 (14 October 2022)

alsxx said:



			Short update on my boy, he's had roughly 3 weeks off since decking me with the Saddler, although hopped on him last week and done a little in hand to keep the manners.... In that time I've moved him to a yard with facilities and great hacking, lots of hills! My chiro has given him the once over and some tightness through shoulder, neck and poll but nothing terrible. He's also seen the vet who declared him sound even after flexion and on the lunge, so basically crack on and work on strength and reasses in a month. So back to trying to find a better saddle for him 🤔
		
Click to expand...

That’s really positive that he’s physically ok! Good luck finding a saddle he likes!


----------



## Marigold4 (15 October 2022)

alsxx said:



			I'm feeling like I'm cursed when it comes to horses, my 4 year old isn't right. He's had a bit of an off summer due to things with me, so went back to the yard that restarted him for a couple of weeks while I was on holiday so he didn't sit in the field for even longer.

Once he was back it was time to get a saddle sorted for him, so Saddler out and fitted one for him that he seemed to go quite sweetly in. Progressively over the next 3 days he was walking like a crab (massively bending and curling to the left and struggling to stay on 2 tracks) out hacking and just really wasn't his usual swingy self. He looked sound otherwise and was much better in the saddle we had been using out hacking, but still felt very stiff to the right if I did a spot of schooling. Saddler back out to try other saddles, the first of which he didn't like much and bolted broncing across the field I was riding him in, with me eventually half ditching, half evicted out the side door as he wasn't giving up. I've now got whiplash and done something to my leg which is a nice shade of purple, can't work out what as I don't actually remember hitting the deck. Anyway, we tried a couple more and then called it a day, and luckily refunded on first saddle.

Seeing vet chiro in a couple of weeks, but not convinced he's right behind. He's always had a slightly sticky stifle and would occasionally get stuck on this leg if stabled overnight in winter, so don't know if that's the issue or something else. He's also grown a bit of a flair on the inside of that hind foot which raises an eyebrow for me. Going to see what chiro says (who is a vet) and then I guess get the usual vet involved. But feeling very gutted that at 4 he's only managed some gentle hacking and we have an issue. I know that sounds very defeatist, but I have a 19 year old mare in the field who's basically been on off retired since 5 due to niggling low grade lameness that we could never get on top off and as a result never achieved anything with her.
		
Click to expand...

Just to give you some hope! I nearly gave up in despair with mine at that age. He was really difficult to find a saddle for, and like yours, made his feelings clear! Niggling problems with feet when we used a new trimmer, ended up sore in front - needed time off. Then developed an infected lymph node - needed time off.  Asked a professional to ride him but she asked too much of him and he developed a sore SI - needed time off. However, at age 6 he has a saddle that fits, is a pleasure to ride, has had a year with no issues and doing first dressage this weekend.  Keep slowly at it. It's really frustrating when you want to crack on and don't have another horse to ride but some horses insist on taking their time!


----------



## alsxx (15 October 2022)

Marigold4 said:



			Just to give you some hope! I nearly gave up in despair with mine at that age. He was really difficult to find a saddle for, and like yours, made his feelings clear! Niggling problems with feet when we used a new trimmer, ended up sore in front - needed time off. Then developed an infected lymph node - needed time off.  Asked a professional to ride him but she asked too much of him and he developed a sore SI - needed time off. However, at age 6 he has a saddle that fits, is a pleasure to ride, has had a year with no issues and doing first dressage this weekend.  Keep slowly at it. It's really frustrating when you want to crack on and don't have another horse to ride but some horses insist on taking their time!
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's good to hear! He had the all clear from vet yesterday apart from being weak behind, so planning lots of slow hacking up our new hills and in hand polework to try and slowly strengthen those stifles. And to crash test dummy a few more saddles 🙈


----------



## Marigold4 (15 October 2022)

alsxx said:



			Ah that's good to hear! He had the all clear from vet yesterday apart from being weak behind, so planning lots of slow hacking up our new hills and in hand polework to try and slowly strengthen those stifles. And to crash test dummy a few more saddles 🙈
		
Click to expand...

My horse used to curl up a back leg and tense his back if he didn't like his saddle. So thankfully we didn't ever get to the crash dummy stage. Having spent hundreds on saddles and fitters, he decided a really ugly Torsion treeless was the business and we havent looked back since.


----------



## shortstuff99 (15 October 2022)

Baby Bean has also decided she now doesn't like her saddle. She also expresses it quite clearly but politely, so ground work it is until I can find a new one (hopefully next week 🤞). 

Means poor potato will have more work now as I think she thought she had retired 😅


----------



## Caol Ila (15 October 2022)

I was going to get on Hermosa next week, but Fin's yard has said we can move there at the end of the month. My friend, who was going to be ground control, keeps her horses at Fin's yard. Not sure whether to continue with our plans to back her next week, or wait until she moves and settles at the other yard.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (16 October 2022)

maya2008 said:



			How’s everyone getting on?

My son’s little Welsh gelding is now going to arena hire twice a week to learn about corners, circles, correct leads in canter etc. 

Daughter’s little mare is trying to help my daughter learn to put a headcollar on (pushes her nose into it, waits patiently while the child tries to get the thing done up…!) and is beginning to go first more on hacks. Not pushing that too much as I do actually want her to stay with us and not wander off on her own!  She’s going to arena hire once a week just to learn to go forward nicely on her own in an enclosed space.
		
Click to expand...

We did our first funride 2 weeks ago. My 4yo was literally foot perfect. Kinda god smacked, didn’t put a foot wrong even when 2 horses over took us and galloped away from our nose. My 2 friends horses went ape shit but my 4yo just trotted a bit and didn’t heat up.

She had a week off after that.

She’s started to school nicely and ‘get it’ but does have her off days. Lesson learning = Riding a mare is SO different to a gelding!


----------



## ycbm (16 October 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			I was going to get on Hermosa next week, but Fin's yard has said we can move there at the end of the month. My friend, who was going to be ground control, keeps her horses at Fin's yard. Not sure whether to continue with our plans to back her next week, or wait until she moves and settles at the other yard.
		
Click to expand...

I would wait.  The move may unsettle her and there's no point starting now and having to stop again in 2 weeks.  The rule I was given was once you're on them,  be on them for a short time every day for 6 weeks.  I didn't follow it with the easy ones, they were every day or two,   but with the more twitchy ones I did.  
.


----------



## ihatework (19 October 2022)

Millie Moo graded into the main studboook yesterday. She was literally foot perfect in her first proper outing.
so proud of her!


----------



## j1ffy (19 October 2022)

ihatework said:



			Millie Moo graded into the main studboook yesterday. She was literally foot perfect in her first proper outing.
so proud of her!
View attachment 100921
View attachment 100922
View attachment 100923
View attachment 100924

Click to expand...

Great news! She looks beautiful.


----------



## maya2008 (22 October 2022)

Chuckling to myself today - new little one has gradually been feeling more settled and showing her cheeky side. After one pop on the nose for trying to run my son over after I apparently did the girth up faster than she would prefer and one small discussion about not rolling with a saddle on … she went to run forwards today, looked at me, stopped and took three steps back!  Seems I have now attained ‘herd boss’ quite nicely in her eyes and it only took a week and a half.  She was all like, ‘I sorry. I stand just here, right?’ Yup, you do missy, no running my children over thank you very much!

All the desensitisation is working well too - we have gone from flat out panic to mildly disapproving eye rolling and I can now swing a child right up into the air and onto her back without issue (much use of giant teddy bears preceded doing it with a real child!). She, like all of them, loves going hacking and it’s actually more of a motivator for her than food (surprising for me, given I have a NF who only ever seems to think of food!). Going to stick with child on board in halt for a couple of weeks before we do anything else with that, and she can keep hacking with Teddy on board (Teddy is currently drying in the airing cupboard as yesterday’s hack was seriously wet!!!).


----------



## Northern (22 October 2022)

Miss B will be 5 in February, so probably our last post on this thread  the time has gone so quickly. Will continue our adventures on the 5-6 year old thread for sure.

Due to the weather (it has not stopped raining for months), she has had very sporadic work (and lives out 24/7 wallowing in mud when not ridden!). She has made some questionable behavioural decisions on the ground, which I am dealing with, but I am super pleased with her ridden work, she is forward, willing and concentrated and we have started baby leg yielding and shoulder fore work which she picked up in one session! Took her to a clinic on the weekend and she was super and the instructor had some nice things to say about her. Planning her first competition outing end of November, pending whether I can get her microchipped in time (appointment is set, fingers crossed!). 

Looks like everyone else is doing well too 

Gratuitous photo of my lovely girl being a superstar.


----------



## daydreamer (23 October 2022)

I thought I'd post a short update on my 4yo, but it feels like I'm cheating a bit since I sent him away! He has been with Jason Webb for 3 weeks and is apparently doing really well. He travelled there (just under 2 hours) really well considering he has done very little travelling. I have been following Jason's YourHorsemanship program with Duncan and had got to the stage of sitting on him and being led around in walk. Apparently I have done an ok job because on day 1 after checking the groundwork was ok Jason hopped on (hopefully he won't mind me posting the picture of that)! Duncan has had very good reports, he apparently has a busy brain (which I knew) and is quite forwards. He has been hacking and doing obstacles and some polocross!! Apparently this week he tried to say "no I don't want to" a few times but not in a nasty way and soon complied.




Duncan is also internet famous as he featured on their Facebook live check-in Tuesday a couple of weeks ago and it has been watched  4.3k times!  (If anyone is interested you can watch it below).

I'm hoping to visit and ride him in the middle of next week and then again when I collect him on Friday. I'm very excited but a little nervous!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1198791437649478


----------



## alsxx (23 October 2022)

Had a pleasing week with my boy, he's been quietly hacking out around our new farm and making the most of the lovely hills to walk up and down, and doing some short in hand polework sessions. He's adjusted really well to the new yard and couldn't be more pleased with his attitude. We popped in the arena earlier for a 20 minute session mostly in walk between thunder storms, working on changes of direction and trying to keep him soft in both directions. He's still feeling very blocked to the right so I'm still a bit 🤔 over that but still waiting for a Saddler, and vet to look at him again in 3 weeks. I'm also having a lesson next week on a mechanical horse with a biomechanics lady, as I've had loads of back and hip issues so want to make sure I'm not adding to a problem. 

Photo courtesy of my 4 year old daughter (she's a great bombproofing experience for a youngster 🤪)


----------



## Caol Ila (23 October 2022)

Hermosa did some lorry loading practice. A lovely fellow livery let me play on her 3.5t van. Another lovely livery at Fin's yard, who also has a 3.5t box, will be moving her. Thought we'd better practice on one.


----------



## maya2008 (25 October 2022)

Interestingly, I saw a video on Facebook last night of a pro trainer dealing with exactly the same issues we have with new little one. Quite reassuring to see someone dealing with the same issues - although I am grateful our pony is so small, as pro rider also had a pic of their injuries from said horse (we’ve been ok so far just because when she first lost her cool, the ground wasn’t far away!).  

Turns out I am much more old fashioned though (and I suspect have more time!) as we have gone for the ‘pleasantly tired after a nice hack’ approach to minimise anxiety/maximise calmness and give us a chance, whereas the pro used a calmer!


----------



## ImmyS (2 November 2022)

So me and Finn have been a bit MIA this summer. Due to a combination of issues - throwing a splint, saddle fit issues and my lack of time Finn essentially ended up having the summer off. I decided to move him to my trainers yard for a month whilst I had house renovations going on to give me some time and to get him going again.

Went to ride him yesterday before bringing him home and he was fab despite it blowing a gale. Please ignore my riding it’s rather terrible as I haven’t ridden properly for a few months and was blimmin knackered! Have saddle fitter coming back today so hopefully now it’ll be onward and upwards!


----------



## maya2008 (2 November 2022)

Sticking this here so I can look back on it really!

Newest pony is slowly getting used to being mounted - we’ve used a dummy (teddies of gradually increasing size), we’ve waved things at the appropriate ‘sets her off’ height, patted all over, leant over and squeezed her sides etc etc. She’s been hacking on the lead, had hands and whips waved over her, got used to people getting on/off right next to her and so on. Basically, have desensitised her in every way possible to people without putting a human on board.

I then went for ‘human on saddle’ because it changes the experience. Being mounted by another horse is skin on skin, whereas having a saddle in between reduces the sensation. That went ok (in gradual increments obviously) and we can now literally plonk a child on her back with no preparation and she’s fine. Started the same process bareback  (in the stable, safety equipment, child small enough to keep hold of and whip off as needed). Got herself randomly in a tizzy the first time child sat up, then sorted herself out and was fine thereafter.

Now working on getting older child on, and random other desensitisation (umbrellas, plastic bags etc).  She's being sat on at least twice a day (in stable before turning out, after her 'hack' and often before), and today we started a sit and walk back to her field at the end of her hack (with younger child, who she prefers).


----------



## ImmyS (2 November 2022)

Also chuffed with how Finn is looking, seems to have lost his baby flubber and is starting to look so grown up!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (4 November 2022)

Hes starting to look very grown up @ImmyS I think at the end of their 4th year they do mature a lot. 

Has anyone decided to give their 4yos the rest of the year off? 
My mare was diagnosed with liver damage a few weeks ago, the vet wanted me to keep on working her. I've been doing light hacking but now decided to give her the rest of this year off, at least and bring her back into work next year. A friend has a 4yo and doesn't understand giving winter off, but I think it is a good let down period for them. We've achieved quite a bit and I'm really pleased with her progress, considering I've done it all myself right and at the start of this year she was unbroken. 

Quick tally of what we've achieved in her year as a 4 yo.. 

✔️ First dressage test at new venue (and first time in indoor) 62% and 3rd place
✔️ Hacks alone and in company
✔️ Boxing out on our own for hacks (loads, travels perfect)
✔️ First funride
✔️ First (short) 1-1 flat lesson


----------



## ImmyS (4 November 2022)

Hormonal Filly said:



			Hes starting to look very grown up @ImmyS I think at the end of their 4th year they do mature a lot.

Has anyone decided to give their 4yos the rest of the year off?
My mare was diagnosed with liver damage a few weeks ago, the vet wanted me to keep on working her. I've been doing light hacking but now decided to give her the rest of this year off, at least and bring her back into work next year. A friend has a 4yo and doesn't understand giving winter off, but I think it is a good let down period for them. We've achieved quite a bit and I'm really pleased with her progress, considering I've done it all myself right and at the start of this year she was unbroken.

Quick tally of what we've achieved in her year as a 4 yo..

✔️ First dressage test at new venue (and first time in indoor) 62% and 3rd place
✔️ Hacks alone and in company
✔️ Boxing out on our own for hacks (loads, travels perfect)
✔️ First funride
✔️ First (short) 1-1 flat lesson
		
Click to expand...

If I was in your position I would give some time off also. It’s only as a Finn had the summer off I’m now going to continue with him and maybe give him a short break spring next year, otherwise I would be turning him away for a bit now.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (4 November 2022)

ImmyS said:



			If I was in your position I would give some time off also. It’s only as a Finn had the summer off I’m now going to continue with him and maybe give him a short break spring next year, otherwise I would be turning him away for a bit now.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, I agree with you. Look forward to following your journey!


----------



## shortstuff99 (4 November 2022)

3 weeks of no saddle, now got a saddle so thought I would hop on under the arena lights for the first time, with no lunging. 

She was great! Hopefully can get on a bit more now then


----------



## Caol Ila (5 November 2022)

Like I said on the turning away thread, I am reluctant to turn Hermosa away but compared to most people's four-year olds, she has done f(ck all. Other than raise a foal.

I bought her as an unhandled two-year old in March 2021. Put some basic handling on her (like catching, leading), then she had a foal in June 2021. That was cool. People said, "You can work the mare with the foal at foot." The f*ck you can when she was only halter broken five minutes ago. We continued Basic Handling 101 with both mare and foal but not a lot else was going to happen. Weaned foal in January 2022. Once she got over the trauma of that - circa March - I started teaching her to lunge, long-rein, and accept the saddle on her back (she does) and a bit in her mouth (a work in progress... might start her bitless and make it a future problem).

As I said in the other thread, I feel like I should crack on at my usual snail pace and not turn away. Is that crazy?


----------



## shortstuff99 (5 November 2022)

I would just crack on. Mine is not being turned away as she gets very bored plus she has a week off here and there as I am away at times.


----------



## ihatework (5 November 2022)

Why would you ‘turn away’ a horse that hasn’t been ridden? That’s kind of not the point CI. It’s generally for young horses that have done a spell of work and need a break.


----------



## ycbm (5 November 2022)

My turning away rules were short.  If the horse is not fit to ride.  If i don't want to ride it.  Otherwise,  all my 3 and 4 year olds have stayed in some level of"work".  Other countries don't have the turning away culture that we do in this country.  I have always suspected that's more a result of our winter weather than our horses


----------



## maya2008 (5 November 2022)

Caol Ila - she’s not done any ‘work’ that stresses her body so doesn’t need turning away! Get her going under saddle, then if you would like a break give her the worst of the winter off to think about it. If not, keep going.

I’m definitely keeping the Welshies in work all winter. New one was doing full on, inside out acrobatics next to me today as we cantered up the track. Very polite, never pulling on the lead rein, just bucking and leaping and cavorting next to me. My mare edged away to give her room! All that after two days off for a vaccination and a human dental appointment. Oh she’ll be fun under saddle! 

Currently new one is up to: child on and walk the length of the field at a normal speed (rather than very slowly so she can get her balance).


----------



## shortstuff99 (5 November 2022)

Bean had her very first go at trot poles today and second day in the new saddle. She tries her little heart out every time! I'm not sure she is the biggest fan of the loose ring snaffle so might play around with bits.


----------



## SEL (6 November 2022)

My 4yo isn't being turned away although I've just had his front shoes off because it's only taken a weeks since clock change for me to have a reality check on how much time I don't have in winter. He's got good feet so I don't think an hours light hack should cause issues.

He needs the entertainment and my mares like a break from him!


----------



## shortstuff99 (8 November 2022)

Last month I did a wobbly Intro test with e-riders, we got a good score and some great comments about how rhythmic her paces where which really pleased me. 

Here she is posing with her frillies 🤩


----------



## maya2008 (12 November 2022)

First mini hack today (husband and daughter met us on the way home from a hack and popped daughter on). Still just leading, child sitting nice and still, but pony was chilled, trotted a little to catch up without incident, and passed a few vehicles ok. Hopefully this is the start of all good things to come! Still sitting on her briefly twice a day and desensitising in the mornings.

Apologies for the really bad photo - had hands full of lead rein and my pony’s reins as I was riding next to her!


----------



## maya2008 (18 November 2022)

Well, that’s my last one on and done. Nice little hack today with her first canter. She’s on 3x a week hacks now until January. So proud of her and of the kids, who have bravely helped her overcome her fears. Hope anyone still to back has success and that everyone has a great winter with their young ones!


----------



## windand rain (19 November 2022)

Kitten is currently turned away shw was a bit backwards and it coincided with my pro rider giving up freelance. Will send her away in the Spring to finish her off then sell her as I think she is better than a lawnmower and is too green for my novice riders


----------



## Caol Ila (19 November 2022)

Four-year-old-at-heart might need something resembling turning away, as he is struggling with things at the moment and I can't figure out why.

Actual four-year-old is doing fantastic since her yard move, and I should probably man up and get on her soon.


----------



## ihatework (19 November 2022)

3yo came back in following 3 months off.
Wore tack and got leant over in stable on day 1.
Went out for a short solo hack day 2.
Turnip the legend


----------



## rara007 (22 November 2022)

Great name! 
No 4/5yo here but I do have a newly backed on to keep me on my toes.


----------



## Caol Ila (10 December 2022)

Been a long road but we are on board.

The photos are from take 2, borrowing my friend's bareback pad. Not Christ Lamfelle but a German knock-off. It felt soooo much better than my old saddle. She found her balance easily and wasn't walking like she'd drunk six pints.


----------



## maya2008 (10 December 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Been a long road but we are on board.

The photos are from take 2, borrowing my friend's bareback pad. Not Christ Lamfelle but a German knock-off. It felt soooo much better than my old saddle. She found her balance easily and wasn't walking like she'd drunk six pints.
View attachment 103965


View attachment 103964

Click to expand...

She looks amazing, and such a perfect size for you!


----------



## shortstuff99 (10 December 2022)

Oh look at her, she looks so relaxed! You must be thrilled!


----------



## chaps89 (10 December 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Been a long road but we are on board.

The photos are from take 2, borrowing my friend's bareback pad. Not Christ Lamfelle but a German knock-off. It felt soooo much better than my old saddle. She found her balance easily and wasn't walking like she'd drunk six pints.
View attachment 103965


View attachment 103964

Click to expand...

Your smile says it all!


----------



## shortstuff99 (10 December 2022)

I tried to find this thread the other day but couldn't so posted in the weekend thread. This is the last month of Bean being officially 4 (although she turns 5 next may).

Last weekend we went out for our first clinic. She was a little stressed from travelling so more practice there required (she did travel home much better). Was pretty hot to start but soon settled down and did some great work! I am so pleased with her, I know a pro rider could probably be competing her novice or something by now, but that doesn't matter to me. We are on a weather break at the moment but hope to do more trips soon! 

Little vid below


----------



## windand rain (11 December 2022)

Not much to report on kitten we were given the opportunity of 6 acres of knee length grass so basically she has been eating and maturing a bit woolier now that was a month ago


----------



## Caol Ila (11 December 2022)

Ride #3 today. OH gave me a pony ride around the school for maybe ten minutes. Then I asked for left and right flexions (which she knows because groundwork) and then I hopped off. Good pony.

Bitting her up has been a bit faffy (made faffier by a wolf tooth, which has been pulled now). So I’m using a rope halter with rein attachments.

Could buy her a real sidepull or do what some western riders do and go bosal (I have one) to snaffle. Decisions…..


----------



## j1ffy (13 December 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Been a long road but we are on board.

The photos are from take 2, borrowing my friend's bareback pad. Not Christ Lamfelle but a German knock-off. It felt soooo much better than my old saddle. She found her balance easily and wasn't walking like she'd drunk six pints.
View attachment 103965


View attachment 103964

Click to expand...

It's great to see you on board at last!! She looks lovely.


----------



## Caol Ila (13 December 2022)

She has been very good but I need to get off my sofa, go to the tack shop, and buy her a warmer rug. I didn't try getting on her yesterday because the 50g isn't enough in these subzero temperatures. When she's cold, she's grumpy. Like me! She was not a happy bunny last year when I could not rug because she had the foal at foot, and they all lived out. I borrowed a fleece from a friend to stick under her turnout rug last night.

I might wait until later in the week to get on again.  There seems to be differing schools of thought on how often you should sit on them once you start, but it looks like it gets to all of 0 tomorrow and Thursday (balmy!), and above freezing at the weekend. Yay. And maybe my Christ Lamfelle pad will be here by then.


----------



## Hopelessly horsey (18 December 2022)

So lovely seeing everyone's progress. Madam had a lovely long break over the summer and I'm very pleased to report she has come back A LOT more forward under saddle and has absolutely blossomed. We have been to our first arena hire and popped a few small fences as well as going to her first inhand show. Very much looking forward to what adventures next year will bring


----------



## Hormonal Filly (19 December 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			I tried to find this thread the other day but couldn't so posted in the weekend thread. This is the last month of Bean being officially 4 (although she turns 5 next may).

Last weekend we went out for our first clinic. She was a little stressed from travelling so more practice there required (she did travel home much better). Was pretty hot to start but soon settled down and did some great work! I am so pleased with her, I know a pro rider could probably be competing her novice or something by now, but that doesn't matter to me. We are on a weather break at the moment but hope to do more trips soon!
		
Click to expand...

She looks nice and forward! How long has she been backed/ridden for now?

Love reading everyones progress.. can't believe in a couple of weeks they'll be classed as 5yos. Time flies  Will have to dig out pictures, my mare looks so different to the gangly 3yo I bought unseen from Ireland. She has just started ridden walk work out hacking (well was, before all the snow).  She was suppose to have until week after Christmas off (which would be 2 months) but shes just become to firey to handle and lead in from the field. Plus regularly doing laps around the field!


----------



## SEL (19 December 2022)

Hormonal Filly said:



			She looks nice and forward! How long has she been backed/ridden for now?

Love reading everyones progress.. can't believe in a couple of weeks they'll be classed as 5yos. Time flies  Will have to dig out pictures, my mare looks so different to the gangly 3yo I bought unseen from Ireland. She has just started ridden walk work out hacking (well was, before all the snow).  She was suppose to have until week after Christmas off (which would be 2 months) but shes just become to firey to handle and lead in from the field. Plus regularly doing laps around the field!
		
Click to expand...

Mine will be entering his 5th year looking particularly gangly! He seems to have grown an big bottom and forgotten his chest. But he is also doing laps around the field and very much needs a job.


----------



## shortstuff99 (19 December 2022)

Hormonal Filly said:



			She looks nice and forward! How long has she been backed/ridden for now?

Love reading everyones progress.. can't believe in a couple of weeks they'll be classed as 5yos. Time flies  Will have to dig out pictures, my mare looks so different to the gangly 3yo I bought unseen from Ireland. She has just started ridden walk work out hacking (well was, before all the snow).  She was suppose to have until week after Christmas off (which would be 2 months) but shes just become to firey to handle and lead in from the field. Plus regularly doing laps around the field!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! 

I backed her end of August and we have pootled about since as and when


----------



## Caol Ila (24 December 2022)

Still pottering through the world’s slowest backing process. Doing short sessions on lead (usually OH holding the rope) and introducing the steering, forwards, and stopping aids.


----------



## ihatework (27 December 2022)

The Turnip has just finished another short stint of adulting. Hacked about a bit. Learnt to pop a little fence off the lunge. Did a little in-hand playing, learnt LY/SI/HI.

Getting turfed back out on the hill this week until spring arrives.


----------



## Caol Ila (31 December 2022)

Hermosa had a busy week. First time off the lead rein and first ridden (on the lead) hack in the park. She took it all in her stride. A good way to end the year, I think.


----------

